# It's More Fun In The Philippines.



## allan_dude

...


----------



## allan_dude

*The Banaue Rice Terraces, Ifugao*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Ifugao Lifestyle*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Ifugao Lifestyle part 2*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Sagada, Mountain Province*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Caving in Sagada*

...


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## allan_dude

*Pagudpud & Bangui Windmills, Ilocos Norte*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Saud Beach, Pagudpud*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Bangui Windmills*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Baguio City*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Baguio City 1*

ignorance of the law excuses no one


----------



## allan_dude

*Baguio City 2*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Baguio City Public Market*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Coron, Palawan*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Coron, Palawan 1*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Coron, Palawan 2*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Mountains and Sea, Coron*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Calauit Wildlife Sanctuary*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Jeepneys*

...


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## Manila-X

I like the jeepney. It's folk art on wheels and is a pinoy symbol


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## allan_dude

*Bolinao, Pangasinan*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Bolinao Beach Scene*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*More of Bolinao*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Mayon Volcano, Albay Province*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Mayon: Daraga Church & Cagsawa Ruins*

...


----------



## allan_dude

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Tropical islands off El Nido*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Vista Magnífica del Nido*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Colors of El Nido*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Colors of El Nido 2*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Tropical islands off El Nido 2*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*The caves in El Nido*


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## Askal82

^^ Beautiful!!! Philippines is the final frontier! :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## allan_dude

*Sorsogon, Bicol Region*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Sorsogon Landscape*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Barcelona, Sorsogon*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Camiguin*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Camiguin Island*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Mantigue island, Camiguin*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Lanzones Festival in Mambajao, Camiguin Island, Philippines*


----------



## allan_dude

*Lanzones Festival in Mambajao, Camiguin Island, Philippines*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Camiguin's popular Sand Bar/ White Island*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*More of Camiguin*









Mud flats









Katibawasan Falls









Ardent Hot Springs









The Gardens At the Old Church


----------



## allan_dude

*Sun sets over Camiguin*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Enjoy the Islands!*

...


----------



## xXx carlos xXx

^^i sure do


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## allan_dude

*Siargao & Bucas Grande Islands*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Action Pics*


----------



## allan_dude

*Siargao*


----------



## allan_dude

*Bucas Grande Islands*


----------



## allan_dude

_photos by dayv_


----------



## allan_dude

*Iyusan Rice Terraces*









_photo by dayv_









_http://www.biliran.gov.ph_

*Caibiran Falls*










*Casiawan Falls, Brgy Casiawan, Caibiran*
_http://www.biliran.gov.ph_









_http://www.biliran.gov.ph_









_photo by dayv_


----------



## allan_dude

*Marinduque*


----------



## allan_dude

*Marinduque*


----------



## allan_dude

*Moriones Festival, Marinduque, Philippines*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Balesin*










*Balesin Island* , which is currently owned by Balesin Corporation, is a 424 hectare island resort located in Lamon Bay , Pollilio, Quezon Province , Philippines ; 25 miles of the eastern coast of Luzon , and 95 air miles, (approximately 30 minutes flight time) from The Ninoy Aquino International Airport in Metro Manila.

*GENERAL DESCRIPTION*
Balesin has a 424 hectare total land area. It is approximately 5 kilometers long and 1.5 kilometers at its widest point. The island is generally flat except for some elevated areas, (cliffs) which reach up to 6 meters above sea level. There is abundant vegetation consisting of rain forests, coconut trees, wild shrubs and flowers. White sand beaches, accentuated by coves formed by coral rock formations, surround Balesin Island .

*WEATHER*
The island experiences sunny weather throughout most months, typical for a tropical climate. Mild southwesterly winds prevail from March to August while northeasterly winds occur from September to February. The short rainy season starts in September and ends in December, with heaviest rainfall occurring between October and November. The island is an ideal location for beach resort and outdoor leisure activities.

*SEA CONDITIONS*
Except for rare occasions when the islands west coast is disturbed by light northeast winds, the sea is generally calm and ideal for water activities and passage of all types of sea craft. 



















_http://www.balesin.com_
_http://www.wowphilippines.com.ph_


----------



## allan_dude

*Philippine Cuisine*









Lechon

*Philippine cuisine*, like its home, evolved for centuries. Inside a traditional Filipino kitchen, east meets west as woks battle kalamansi and steaks in what may be called an original culinary fusion. Its influences are Malay, Chinese, Spanish, Indian and to a certain extent American culture and they combine into a unique, multicultural hotpot. Dishes range from a simple meal of fish and rice to rich paellas and cocidos. Filipino food is indeed a unique culinary experience.

Popular dishes include lechon (whole roasted pig and calf), Longganisa (sausages); Tortas (egg wraps), Pan de sal (bread rolls), Adobo (chicken and/or pork marinated in garlic, soy sauce, and vinegar), Kalderetang Kambing (rich goat stew), Kare-kare (ox tail, beef chunks and/or "tuwalya" cooked in peanut sauce), Sinigang (bouillabaisse-like dish), Pancit (stir-fried noodles), Lumpia (fresh or fried spring rolls) and Halo-halo (a cold exotic fruit mix dessert).

*Staples*

The staple of the Filipino food is rice. Like most Southeast Asian countries, rice (kanin) is grown and served. Rice is simply boiled. However, there are a myriad of ways of using rice and rice flour. They are used in cakes, sweets, and other savory snacks. Cooked rice is fried with garlic, spring onions, and scrambled eggs to create Sinangag, often served with fried eggs and Tocino (sweetened cured meat) or longganisas as a breakfast treat. The other native staples include maize (mais), Bananas, and bread.

Seafood is also popular. Milkfish (bangus); Grouper (lapu-lapu); Shrimp (hipon); Mackerel (galunggong); Mussels (tahong); Clams (tulya); large and small Crabs- (alimango) or (alimasag}; game fish, Blue Marlin and Squid (pusit) are a popular catch. Others include: Sea Cucumber, Sea Urchin, Abalone, Eel, and Seaweeds.

Fish is simply salted, deep-fried, and eaten as a simple meal with rice and vegetables. Larger fish can be cut up and cooked in a hot, spicy and sour broth (known as sinigang na isda), simmered in vinegar and peppers ("paksiw") or roasted over hot charcoal (inihaw) . Those opting first class cuisine may prefer to cook their fish escabeche (sweet and sour) or relleno (de-boned and stuffed). Fish is also smoked ("tinapa") and sun-dried ("daing"), which could be served all day.

Abundant harvest of root crops occurs all year round. Potatoes, carrots, taro ("gabi"), cassava ("kamoteng kahoy"), purple yam ("ube"), and sweet yam ("kamote") are examples. Kamote chopped, dusted with brown sugar, fried and skewered, yielding "kamote-cue"-- a a popular caramelized snack.









Ampalaya Salad

*Breakfast*

A traditional breakfast is served in a variety of ways:

* Tapsilog - /tap-sĭ-log/ is an acronym for tapa (marinated thinly sliced steaks) sinangag (Filipino fried rice) and itlog (egg usually fried). Tapsilog is usually served with sliced tomatoes or vinegar sauce.

* Tosilog - /tô-sĭ-lôg/ is an acronym for Tocino (sweetened cured pork or chicken breast), sinangag (fried rice), itlog (fried eggs). Tosilog is also served with either sliced tomatoes, vinegar or atchara (sweet pickled papaya).

* Longsilog - /long-sĭ-lôg/ is an acronym for Longganisa (sweet and spicy sausages from either Lucban, Pampanga, or Vigan province) Sinangag (fried rice) and itlog (fried eggs). Longsilog is also served with either sliced tomatoes, vinegar sauce or achara (sweet pickled papaya).

* Champorado - /Champ-ô-rə-dô/ is chocolate rice pudding similar to a chocolate oatmeal, not to be confused with Mexican Champurrado which is a hot chocolate drink

* Pan de Sal - literally, 'salted bread', it is bread rolls which can be spread with butter, jam, peanut butter, condensed filled milk or marmalade

* Kesong puti - is a firm white cheese made from Carabao's milk.

* Daing na Bangus - / də-ĭN-nə-bə-Nus / meaning salt dried milkfish. It's marinated milkfish served with sinangag and fried eggs. It is also served with either sliced tomatoes, vinegar sauce or achara (sweet pickled papaya).

*Merienda*









Buko Pie

Merienda, is an afternoon snack. Like the English who may have tea and biscuits, and Americans who could have coffee and doughnuts; Filipinos do have a number of options to nibble with chaa/tsaa (tea), cafe/kape (coffee) or mainit na tsokolate (hot chocolate) with.

Merienda can be viewed as a cross between tapas and afternoon tea. Breads like pan de sal (bread rolls) and ensaymada (buttery sweet rolls with cheese), and sweets (kakanin) such as Kutsinta, Pichi-pichi, Palitaw, Biko, and Suman are served. Others include savories: small portions of pancit canton, stir-fried noodles; empanaditas, pastries bursting with minced pork, peas and sweet raisins; or a bowl of puto (sweet steamed rice flour muffins) and dinuguan (a spicy and tangy stew of pork and blood). Other sweets such as, Hopia (pastries filled with sweet bean paste, sometimes flavored) and Bibingka (sweet hot rice cakes with salted eggs and cheese on top) are also favorites.

*Pulutan*









Sinigang na Baboy & Sisig

Pulutan is a word which means "finger food". Though at times eaten with a fork, Pulutan is served as an appetizer or as a snack accompanied with liquor or non-alcoholic beverages.

* Adidas - grilled chicken feet

* Chicharon - salted, dried and fried pork rind

* Chicharong Bituka - crispy pig's intestines (also called bulaklak, which translates to flower because of it's appearance when fried)

* Mani - salted and/or spicy fried peanuts, sometimes flavroed with garlic

* Pork Barbecue - Filipino Satays marinated in a special blend

* Sisig - minced pig's cheeks cooked with herbs and spices and is served sizzling on a hot plate.

* Siomai - chinese dumplings (steamed meatballs sealed in wonton wrappers) dipped in soy sauce with squeezed kalamansi (Philippine lemon)

* Lumpiang Shanghai - tiny fried spring rolls filled with minced meat.

*A typical meal*









Pinakbet

Filipino food is a bold combination of sweet, sour, and spicy. Whereas some Asian cuisines may be known for subtlety and balance, Filipino palates prefer to savoring the flavor at once.

Dinner, while still the main meal, is usually eaten in smaller quantities compared to other countries. Snacking is normal, and it is possible that a person could have eaten four meals in a day.

Dinner may consist of soup soured with tamarinds and cooked with pork and mixed vegetables, called sinigang na baboy, which may be drizzled atop the servings of steamed rice on a diner's plate. Vegetables boiled with ginger resound with fresh flavors and can be highlighted with a dash of patis (fish sauce) or bagoong (fermented shrimp paste) for salt. Condiments that vary from sweet atchara (sweet pickled papaya shreds which look similar to sauerkraut and kimchi) to the sour suka at bawang (vinegar and garlic sauce) is at hand. Fish in most kind, often inihaw (roasted) should be on the table. Desserts made with coconut milk and glutinous rice can also be sighted.

Some dishes will rely on vinegar for flavoring. Adobo is popular not solely for its splendid flavor, but also for its ability to remain fresh for days, and even improves its flavor with a day or two of storage.

In addition, though no longer a popular norm but is nevertheless practiced by some, food is eaten with the hands-- sans cutlery. The diner could use his soup (sabaw) or gravy sauce to moisten his rice, scoop it from the plate together with a piece of vegetable or meat and slide it into his mouth.

*Fiestas*









Kare-kare

A few Filipino women band together and tirelessly prepare more sophisticated dishes at festive occasions. Tables are often laden with expensive and labor-intensive treats requiring hours of preparation. Lechon, a whole roasted suckling pig, takes centerstage. Ham, basted with pineapple juice and garnished with bright-red cherries titillate the hungry after a long Christmas service. Rellenong Manok, a whole deboned chicken filled with a savory blend of ham, minced pork, raisins, and chorizos-- delights both our sense of taste and sight. The mingling of egg noodles and chorizos, fruit cocktail with a splash of cream, condensed milk and sugar, and pastel de pollo-- a chicken pot pie with chorizos beckon with a heady aroma. A variety of dishes at the party are usually served buffet-style in palayoks-- clay pots the shape of small cauldrons.


----------



## allan_dude

*Regional specialties*









Dried Fish Market in Cebu

The Philippine islands are home to various ethnic groups. This results in regional cuisine.

Ilocanos from the rugged Ilocos region boast of a diet heavy in boiled or steamed vegetables and freshwater fish, but are particularly fond of dishes flavored with bagoong, fermented shrimp paste that is often used instead of salt. Ilocanos often season boiled vegetables with bagoong monamon (fermented anchovy paste) to produce pinakbet. Local specialities include the soft white larvae of ants, and "jumping salad" of tiny, live shrimp.

The Igorots, prefer roasted meats, particularly carabao's meat, goat's meat and venison.

Laguna is known for Buko pie (coconut pie) and Panutsa (molasses clustered peanuts)

Pampanga is considered the culinary center. Among the treats produced in Pampanga are longganisa (original sweet and spicy sausages), Kalderetang Kambing (savory goat stew) and tocino (sweetened-cured pork). Kapampangan cuisine makes use of every regional produce available to the native cook, combining pork cheeks and offal to make Sisig.

Batangas is home to Taal Lake, a body of water that surrounds Taal Volcano. The lake is home to 75 species of freshwater fish. And of these, the Maliputo and Tawilis are two of the world's rarest. Maliputos and Tawilises are delicious native delicacies. Batangas is also known for its special coffee, Kapeng Barako.

Cebu is popular for Lechon; and sweets like dried mangoes; mango and caramel tarts

Bulacan is popular for Chicharon (pork rinds) and pastries like puto, kutsinta and many more...

Further south, dishes are filled with the scents of Southeast Asia: coconut milk, turmeric, coriander, lemon grass, ginger, and chilies-- an ingredient not present in other regional cuisine (except in Bicol Region whose use of chilies is more liberal compared to others). Since southern regions are predominantly Islamic, pork dishes are hardly present. Popular crops cassava root, sweet potatoes (kamote) and yams are grown.











*Popular Filipino delicacies*









Halo-halo

* Adobo - a favourite dish consisting of pork and/or chicken stewed in a broth of soy sauce, vinegar, garlic and peppercorns.
* Arroz caldo - A Spanish-inspired rice porridge cooked with chicken and ginger, garnished with spring onions. (also called "lugaw")
* Balut - essentially ducklings boiled before they hatch. Duck eggs that have been fertilized are allowed to develop until the embryo reaches a pre-determined size, then boiled.
* La Paz Batchoy - A noodle soup garnished with pork innards, crushed pork cracklings, chopped vegetables, and topped with a raw egg.
* Bibingka - A hot rice cake topped with a spread of butter, slices of kesong puti (white cheese) and itlog na maalat (salted duck eggs), and sometimes grated coconut. Wiktionary entry on Bibingka with a photo
* Biko - glutinous rice sweets creamed with sugar, butter, and coconut milk.
* Binakol - warm chicken soup with coconut meat.
* Binatog - corn kernels with shredded coconut.
* Bistik - thinly sliced beef marinated in soya sauce and kalamansi.
* Crispy Pata - Pork knuckles (pata), marinated then deep fried until crispy golden brown. However, the knuckles are a small portion, thus it is the whole leg of pork that is usually served.
* Dinuguan - also called "blood porridge", a dish made from pig blood, entrails, and meat.
* Fishballs / Squidballs - commonly sold frozen in stores, and typically peddled by hawkers, they are skewered in bamboo sticks and sauces are dripped over.
* Goto - Rice porridge with ox tripe, intestines and sometimes coagulated pig blood.
* Halo-halo - A dessert composed of shaved ice, milk, coconut sport, purple yam pudding and caramel custard, sweetened plantains, jackfruit, and topped with ice cream. Wiktionary entry on Halo-halo with pictures
* Itlog na maalat/Itlog na Pula - Duck eggs that are hard boiled, then cured in warm brine. Their shells are often dyed with red food coloring to distinguish them from chicken eggs.
* Isaw - Seasoned hog and/or chicken intestines. A popular street food.
* Kare-kare - Also known as "Peanut Stew", boiled oxtail and/or ox tripe in a peanut-based stew of mixed vegetables, served with bagoong (fermented shrimp paste).
* Kesong puti - is a soft white cheese made from carabao's milk.
* Kinilaw - raw fish cooked only by steeping in local vinegar, sometimes with coconut milk, onions, spices and other local ingriedients. It is comparable to ceviche.
* Kutsinta - brown rice cake.
* Leche flan - caramel custard made with eggs and milk
* Lechon - whole roasted suckling pig, piglet (lechonillo) or cattle calf (lechong baka). Wiktionary entry on Lechon with a photo
* Longanisa - sweet and spicy homemade sausages.
* Lumpia - fresh or fried spring rolls.
* Lumpiang shanghai - tiny fried spring rolls filled with minced pork and shrimp and served with sweet and sour sauce.
* Mamon - a buttery sweet sponge cake that is softer than butter cake.
* Palitaw - Rice patties with sesame seeds, sugar, and coconut.
* Penoy - Hard boiled duck eggs.
* Pichi-pichi - cassava patties with coconut.
* Puto - sweet steamed rice muffins
* Puto Bumbong - purpled-colored sweets cooked in tubes that are placed on a special steamer. When cooked, they are removed from the tubes, topped with butter, and sprinkled with sugar and niyog (grated coconut). They are then wrapped in banana leaves until they are ready to be eaten. Wiktionary entry on Puto Bumbong with photos
* Kwek-kwek - boiled quail eggs dipped in batter then deep fried. Another popular street delicacy.
* Sinigang - a tamarind sour soup typically made with pork or neckbones.
* Sapin-sapin - are three-layered tricoloured sweets made with rice flour, purple yam and coconut milk.
* Sorbetes - is basically the same as regular ice cream, but is made primarily with coconut milk. Considered by many as "dirty ice cream."
* Suman - sticky rice sticks wrapped in banana or palm leaves. They are dipped in sugar and sometimes eaten with ripe mangoes.
* Taho - a warm snack made of soft beancurd (the taho itself), a dark syrup, and tapioca balls. Cold(cold dark syrup) flavoured (chocolate, strawberry etc.) taho is now available.
* Tinola - Traditional chicken ginger soup cooked with whole chicken pieces, green papaya, and spinach or malunggay leaves.
* Tocino - sweetened cured meat. The meat either chicken or pork is marinated and aged for a number of days and is then grilled.
* Ukoy - shrimp and squash fritters

*Filipino drinks and cocktails*

The climate of the Philippines is characterized by having relatively high temperature, high humidity and abundant rainfall. This is a reason why chilled drinks are popular.

* Salabat - ginger tea
* Gulaman at Sago - a banana flavoured iced-drink with agar-agar gelatin and tapioca balls/pearls
* Fresh Mango Shake - ripe mangoes blended with milk, ice and sugar
* Pandan Iced Tea - tea made with Pandan leaves and lemon grass.
* Green Mango Shake - green mangoes blended with syrup.
* Kalamansi Juice - Philippine limes squeezed and blended with honey, syrup or sugar.
* Lambanog - is hard liquor made from coconut extract.
* Fresh Buko Juice - The Philippines is a producer of coconut products. The fruit is topped and a straw is pierced into the membrane allowing a person to drink its juice.
* Other Tropical Fruit Drinks - Dalanghita (green mandarin), Suha (Pomelo), Piña (Pineapple), Banana, and Guyabano (Soursop).
* Brandy-Iced Tea Powder - a popular cocktail and a part of several cocktails of liqueurs and juice powders.
* Gin-Pomelo (a certain type of citrus, popular to its pink color) Juice Powder

_http://www.cookbookwiki.com/Category:Filipino
http://www.filipinofoods.info/
http://www.tribo.org/filipinofood/
http://www.marketmanila.com/
http://www.beyondadobo.com/
http://www.tahoonline.info/
http://www.worldclasscuiscene.blogspot.com/_


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## allan_dude

*Lucban’s Pride: Pahiyas Fesitval*

...


----------



## allan_dude

...


----------



## allan_dude

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Camarines Sur*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Mt. Isarog, Camarines Sur*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Lake Buhi, Camarines Sur*

...


----------



## allan_dude

...


----------



## [dx]

allan_dude said:


> *Mt. Mayon & Mt. Calinigan from Mt. Isarog*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Photos by Raymund Yu_


Wow, nice photos, Iv'e been looking for photos like this. I once saw a picture where Mt. Iriga, Mt. Masaraga, and Mt. Mayon were captured in one frame, probably taken from Mt. Isarog. Simply enchanting.


----------



## allan_dude

dxpsycho said:


> Wow, nice photos, Iv'e been looking for photos like this. I once saw a picture where Mt. Iriga, Mt. Masaraga, and Mt. Mayon were captured in one frame, probably taken from Mt. Isarog. Simply enchanting.


for post #273, The correct order should be Mt. Isarog, Mt. Iriga then Mt. Mayon. :clown: lost my sense of direction due to information overload!


----------



## allan_dude

*Agusan Marsh, Agusan del Sur*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Camotes Islands, Camotes Sea*

...


----------



## Sinjin P.

Allan_Dude: Where did you get these bunch of information? Cool of you.


----------



## allan_dude

sinjin said:


> Where did you get these bunch of information?


pare try watching ISLA, Lakbay Channel or "The Working President" (NBN/RPN) on TV. :clown:


----------



## Sinjin P.

I meant, online source. If I watch those shows I can't type in the information word per word.


----------



## allan_dude

*Camotes*

*Fishing Village*









*San Francisco Island*









*San Francisco Island*


----------



## allan_dude

*Pagbilao, Quezon*

...


----------



## allan_dude

...


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## allan_dude

...


----------



## allan_dude

...


----------



## allan_dude

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Hundred Islands, Alaminos City*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Hundred Islands National Park*

...


----------



## vanoy2000

nice pictures @ allan dude.
please keep on posting.


----------



## allan_dude

*Camarines Norte*

...


----------



## allan_dude

...


----------



## allan_dude

...


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## allan_dude

*Untamed Basilan*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Untamed Basilan*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Yakan*

...


----------



## Mosaic

Wow!!!. :happy:


----------



## sisig

awww, nakakalungkot ang mga pics dahil shows what i'm missing here in the states. wanna go back! =)


----------



## xXx carlos xXx

^^ same here


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## allan_dude

*Guimaras*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Guimaras*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*TRICYCLE & PEDICAB*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Masbate Part 2*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Masbate Part 2*


----------



## allan_dude

*Masbate Cowboy Country*


----------



## Animo

^^ Thanks again Allan. :cheers:


----------



## forzagrifo

Greeat thread. Didn't know Phillippines is so beautiful before.


----------



## allan_dude

*The Babuyan Islands*

...


----------



## Askal82

forzagrifo said:


> Greeat thread. Didn't know Phillippines is so beautiful *before*.


Those photos are recent.


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## allan_dude

forzagrifo said:


> Greeat thread. Didn't know Phillippines is so beautiful before.


now you know! hope you could visit our islands :soon:


----------



## allan_dude

*Zambales Mountains*

...


----------



## allan_dude

...


----------



## allan_dude

*...*

...


----------



## allan_dude

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Scuba Diving in Moalboal*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Municipality of Busuanga*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*B U S U A N G A*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Philippine South Sea Pearls*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*World Class Adventure Travel: Paddling the Philippines*

...


----------



## [dx]

*Siquijor - Island of Fire*










Lightning laced the sky in white fire. The earth wailed in the painful, joyous sound of new life. The ground shuddered, the seas raged. The churning waters parted and from the ocean's womb was birthed an island of rock and fire. Thus did, according to legend, the island of Siquijor emerge from the sea.

The Spaniards called it Isla del Fuego, the "Island of Fire", referring to the eerie glow the island gave off as galleons passed in the night. The eerie glow came from the great swarms of fireflies harbored in the numerous molave trees or "tugas" as one of its earliest name "Katugasan" suggested.










The serenity of the whole province makes it a perfect get-away. It is a haven for hikers, bikers and nature lovers. The highest peak at the center of the island, Mount Bandilaan is crowned with a man-made rain forest boasting of unexplored caves and a butterfly sanctuary where one of the biggest butterflies in Asia is found. The town of San Juan is home of the renowned Capilay Spring Park, a natural fresh water spring complemented with a swimming pool and park amenities. A never-ending stretch of white sandy beaches cover all 102 kilometers of shoreline surrounding the island. It is and ideal place for swimming, snorkeling, and other water sports. Its splendid array of coral formation, reef, and other marine life is a must see for scuba divers. The western part of the island gives premier seats to the view the most beautiful sunsets in the region. Waterfalls in Lazi and Larena also give cooling respite from the island's tropical heat.










*ACCESSIBILITY & TRANSPORTATION*

From Cebu City, it is 7 hours by passenger ships and 4 hours by fast crafts. From Dumaguete City, it is only 1 hour by fast crafts, 2 hours by passenger ships and motorized bancas. Coming from Bohol, it is 3 hours by passenger ships. The island has 3 seaports strategically located at Larena, Lazi, and Siquijor towns. The port of Larena is the main entry point to the province since it can accommodate ships up to 600 tons. The port links the island to Iligan and Plaridel in Mindanao, and the cities of Cebu, Dumaguete and Tagbilaran, Bohol.










The Siquijor Wharf serves as the docking space of pumpboats and small bancas plying the Siquijor - Dumaguete route. The port in Lazi usually accommodates vessels to and from Mindanao. Causeways in Solong-on and Tambisan, San Juan also serve the smaller pumpboats.

All 6 municipalities are connected by asphalt and concrete roads. Major means of transportation in the province are jeepneys and tricycles. Tricycles are available for hire to desired destinations, while jeepneys travel on franchised routes between numicipalities. Interior barangays are served by single motorcycle is for hire.










The climate in Siquijor is very tropical. It is dry from January to May and wet the rest of the year. The Southern most part of the province is dry from November to April and wet the rest of the year. Annual rainfall is 1000 to 1305.3 millimeters (39.4 inches to 51.4 inches) with November having the heaviest rainfall and April having the least. Siquijor has a mean temperature of 27.8 Celsius (80.6 F) and humidity of 78%.
*
PEOPLE
*
Siquijodnons are peace-loving, friendly, hospitable and generous people making Siquijor one of the most peaceful island in the Philippines. However, Siquijodnons are very superstitious such that quack doctors and supposed healers abound on the island.










*CLIMATE*

As of 1995, the population of the island numbered 73,756 with an average annual growth rate of 0.0467%. According to the 2000 census the population grew at a rate of 2.19% to 81,598. Literacy rate is one of the highest in the Philippines at 92.5% with Cebuano, Tagalog and English as the dominant languages used.

http://www.mysuiquijor.com
http://www.kiwidiveresort.com

_Photo Credit: Sandra Bowles_


----------



## [dx]

*Sandugan Beach, Siquijor*




























Casa De La Playa Beach Resort 

_Photo Credit: Sandra Bowles_


----------



## [dx]

*Mayon Volcano, Albay*




























Mayon Volcano is a volcano in the Philippines. It is found in the province of Albay in the Bicol Region. Its almost perfectly-shaped cone is considered by many people to be more beautiful than Mount Fuji in Japan. A few kilometres to the south of the volcano is Legazpi City.

Mayon is classified by volcanologists as a stratovolcano (composite volcano). Its symmetric cone was formed through alternate pyroclastic and lava flows. Mayon is the most active volcano in the country, having erupted around 50 times for the past 400 years.



















The most destructive eruption of Mayon occurred on February 1, 1814. Lava flows buried the town of Cagsawa and 1,200 people perished. Only the belltower of the town church remained. It is located between the Eurasian and the Philippine Plate and is a destructive plate boundary. Where a continental plate meets an oceanic plate it forces the denser oceanic plate down, pushing magma up.

More Facts:

Mayon rises 2,462 m (8, 189 ft) above the Bicol Region of the Philippines and has a base circumference of 62.8km (40mi).
It is located right in the center of the Albay Province, 460km south of Manila. The Mayon is visible from nearly all cities and towns in the Albay Province. It is also visible from neighboring provinces.
Mayon is a stratovolcano known for its almost perfect symmetrical triangle shape. It is commonly referred to as one of the natural wonders of the world.
The upper slopes of the Mayon are steep, reaching up to 40° in angle.
She is one of the most active volcanoes in the Philippines.
There are 50 eruptions since the first documented activity in 1616.




























The worst recorded eruption occurred on February 1, 1814. Some 1,200 people from the nearby town of Cagsawa sought refuge inside the local church, but had lost their lives, as the whole town including the church was completely destroyed by the lava. Only the church tower remained standing.
To this day, the Cagsawa Ruins still stand upright as an eerie reminder of the power behind Mayon's beauty.

Mayon has been restless since 1999, when it unexpectedly emitted a large plume of ash startling the local residents. A series of eruptions followed in 2000 and 2001. Prior to this, the last major eruption of the Mayon was in 1993, causing the death of 70 people and evacuation of 50,000 residents.










Visit Albay and See Mayon Volcano


----------



## allan_dude

*Flores de Mayo at Santacruzan*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Santacruzan*

...


----------



## Askal82

jbkayaker12 said:


> ....at least you were witty enough, dont know if I can say the same for Askal!


I know  :lol:


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## Askal82

^^ slight lapse of judgement as what GMA said. :lol: . English can be ambiguous sometimes. 

Consider this:

Chasing girls is fun. 

It either means, the act of chasing girls or the chasing girls themsevles is fun.

Its like: I didn't know Philippines was beautiful before. 

The way I interpret his statement at that time was the Philippines was beautiful before instead of that person knowing how beautiful the country is before he visited this thread.


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## allan_dude

*Sumilon Island*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Caleruega, Nasugbu, Batangas*

...


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## allan_dude

*Ilocos Norte*

...


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## Animo

*Iloilo - Philippine Heritage Campion*

*San Joaquin Cemetery*

Completed in 1892 by Fr. Mariano Vamba, the Campo Santo is made of corals, bricks, and limestone. 




































































































San Joaquin Cemetery is charming, a never eerie. It was built in 1892 of coral rock. A hexagonal chapel known as "campo santo" crowns the 20 step staircase flanked by a stone ballustrade with rose windows at the main entrance.


----------



## Animo

*Muy Leal y Noble Ciudad de Iloilo*

*San Joaquin Church*

The only church in the Philippines having as its facade a bas-relief of a historical battle (_Rendicion de Tetuan_-Surrender of Tetuan) where the Spaniards under Gen. Leopoldo O'Donnel were victorious over the Moors in Morocco under Crown Prince Muley Abbass. It shows the cavalry and infantry breaking the Moorish defenders before a minaret tower and date palms. Built by Fr. Tomas Santaren, it was described as _de piedra y torre de tres cuerpos_ (Salvilla, 2002).


----------



## Animo




----------



## swatch69sg

*Tinuy-an Falls (dubbed as the Niagara Falls of the Phils) in Surigao Del Sur Province*


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## allan_dude

*Pangasinan*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Panglao & Dauis, Panglao Island, Province of Bohol*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Province of Nueva Vizcaya*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*The Municipality of Taal and Taal lake, Province of Batangas*

...


----------



## Animo

^^ Nice allan_dude! Do you work in the tourism industry?


----------



## Animo

*FESTIVALS AND EVENTS*

The Visayans are a fiesta-loving people and the Cebuanos have some of the most colorful celebrations in the islands from solemn religious rituals to rowdy parades.

Sinulog is celebrated every third Sunday of January. Also known as Fiesta Señor, this is Cebu's most extravagant and popular festival. It honors the holy image of the Sto. Niño de Cebu with a mardi gras-type parade where merrymakers dance to the beat of the Pit Señor drums.

Cebu City Charter Day, every February 24, commemorates the anniversary of Cebu as the first chartered city in southern Philippines. There are civic-military parades.

Semana Santa sa Bantayan is the observance of the Holy Week in bantayan with processions on Holy Thursday and Good Friday.

Pasyon sa Mandaue is a 36 hours reenactment of the passion, death and resurrection of Jesus Christ held form Good Friday to Eastern Sunday.

Bahug-bahug sa Mactan or kadaugan sa Mactan, held every 27th of April, is a reenactment of the Battle of Mactan where Lapu-lapu defeated Magellan.

Fiesta sa Mandaue is a weeklong celebration which starts May 8 to honor the city's patron saint, St. Joseph.

Feast of Santa Filomena is celebrated in Tingo, Olango Island every first week of August.

Chinese Moon Festival is observed from October 2 to 7 by the Filipino-Chinese community with parades, dragon dances and fireworks displays.

Virgin of the Rule Fiesta honors the patroness of Opon every November 20 to 21 with food fairs, parades, religious processions and the coronation of the fiesta Queen.

Fiesta sa Carcar, on November 24 to 25, honors Carcar's patron Saint Catherine of Alexandria.

Paskuhan is held during the Christmas season. Carolling and lantern contest are held.


----------



## overtureph

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We do have a beautiful country.


----------



## swatch69sg

jbkayaker12 said:


> La Paz Sand Dunes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insight Guides Philippines


- If I'm not mistaken, the La Paz Sand Dunes in Ilocos Norte is the only "desert" that you can find in the Philippines (yes, there is a desert in the Philippines!! not only in Middle East or Africa).

- This is where Tom Cruize' film "Born on the Fourth of July" was filmed.

- Scenes of numerous good vs. evil fights on Panday movies..the one with Lizardo..


----------



## allan_dude

Animo said:


> ^^ Nice allan_dude! Do you work in the tourism industry?


no.. i just want to promote the islands! sakay na! :cheer:


----------



## normandb

allan_dude said:


> no.. i just want to promote the islands! sakay na! :cheer:


puede basta libre....ariba filipinas.


----------



## Animo

Antulang is a beach resort located 40 km south of Dumaguete City. A quick van ride will get you to this seaside paradise. The architecture and landscaping of this holiday destination is stunning, as the whole area was built on high cliffs. The beautiful location, plush accommodations, and friendly staff will definitely leave a huge smile on your face and a month's worth of stress nowhere to be found.


----------



## Animo

*Antulang Beach Resort
Negros, Philippines*


----------



## Animo

The "City of Gentle People" is widely known for its laid back environment and American-colonial architecture. Dumaguete City is also considered a college town. It is home to several major universities, namely Silliman University, Negros Oriental State University, St. Paul Dumaguete, and Foundation University. Located in the southwestern Visayas region, Dumaguete City is also the Capital of Negros Oriental Province.

In this photo, you can see a couple of examples of the American colonial influence: the lamp post and the non-indigenous tree.

Rizal Boulevard facing the Tañon Strait
Dumaguete City, Philippines. 










Dumaguete City's Spanish belfry is one of the city's most memorable landmarks. It was built in 1811 to warn the citizens of attack.










Aside from being a college town and a tourist destination for people from all over the world, Dumaguete is also the capital city of Negros Oriental. The American colonial influence is evident once again in the design of the capital building.










The picturesque Rizal Boulevard is one of, if not THE main thoroughfares of Dumaguete City. It is home to many restaurants, hotels and the famous seaside walk. This area seems to be alive almost 24 hours a day, from the health-conscious joggers and walkers at five in the morning to the couples getting cozy late at night.










This skylight in the Dumaguete Cathedral gives a green glow to the altar area.
The church is more than 200 years old.










Found right outside the Dumaguete cathedral and the Spanish belfry, Quezon Park is the perfect place to take a leisurely stroll. Here you can find a playground, statues, monuments, and mini gardens like the one pictured above. The plants and various garden decor found in these mini gardens are for sale, and is perfect for the tourist with a green thumb.

Quezon Park
Dumaguete City, Philippines


----------



## Animo

Every day, boats of all shapes and sizes pass through the Tañon Strait. A few moments on the seaside walk will allow you to see tiny banca, grand cruise ships and even oil tankers going by. The shot above was taken during low tide, so rocks were visible under the fairly calm waves.










This statue is an example of the various decorations that can be found in Quezon park.










The Dumaguete Cathedral is the oldest stone church in Negros. It was originally built in 1754, reconstructed in 1885 and extended in 1936. Since then, many modern touches have already been incorporated into the cathedral's interior and exterior. Despite the changes, the cathedral still remains a beautiful sight to behold.










This skylight is found directly above the center crucifix of the Dumaguete Cathedral. This glass, combined with the circular skylight (also found on this page) gives a distinct blue and green glow to the altar area.


























Antulang Beach Resort
Negros, Philippines

Photos and information by RoyTC


----------



## normandb

^^ akala ko na-ban ka yon pala banyed


----------



## allan_dude

...


----------



## Animo

ncbmandy said:


> ^^ akala ko na-ban ka yon pala banyed


 :lol:


----------



## Animo

The Municipality of Carcar is located approximately 40.3 kms. southwest of Cebu City and is known to be the gateway to the South and Southwestern part of the Island of Cebu. It is bounded on the North by the Municipality of San Fernando; on the South by the Municipality of Sibonga; on the West by the Municipalities of Barili and Aloguinsan; and on the east by Bohol Strait.

Carcar town is noted for its old Spanish style houses in the quiet coutnryside setting. During the fiestas, the residents would invite friends, relatives and town visitors into their homes to taste popular local delicacies. A lively and enjoyable event.

































Our Lady of Lourdes Parish

[2]rokbot[2]y


----------



## allan_dude

...


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## Animo

*Davao Tourist Information Center*










The tourist information office (Mon–Sat 8am–6pm; tel 082/222 1956) is on the second floor of City Hall, San Pedro Street, and there's another, smaller tourist office in Magsaysay Park, at Santa Ana wharf (Mon–Fri 8am–noon & 1–5pm; tel 082/221 6955 or 221 0070); this is the office to come to if you want permission to climb Mount Apo.

A third tourist office (Mon–Sat 8am–6pm; tel 082/221 6798) is located next to Apo View Hotel in J Camus Street.

The immigration office (tel 082/227 4783) can be found on the third floor of the CAM Building on Monteverde Avenue. Banks and moneychangers are everywhere in Davao, so access to cash shouldn't be a problem: many are gathered in the area around University Mall, Roxas Avenue.

Equitable Bank is near the post office on one of the main drags, Roxas Avenue. PLDT has an office on Clara M Recto Avenue where you can place long-distance calls.

Whitetip Divers (tel 082/227 0234) has a shop at PPA Building, Santa Ana wharf, a good place to stop for information about scuba diving in the area.


----------



## Animo

Small Ligid Island's beach










Big Ligid Island (photo taken from small ligid, mainland Samal at the back of big ligid)


----------



## Animo

*Showcases of Warmth and Hospitality
*

Davao City not only offers its hospitality through its affectionate and welcoming people. Its hotels complete the experience that awaits you here.

By Andrea Anne S. Baldonado
and Karina Angelica Julia S. Ledesma
davaotoday.com

DAVAO CITY -- Durian, the Kadayawan festival, pristine beaches, warm and friendly Davaoeños – all these make up the ultimate getaway experience that is Davao. But the city not only offers its hospitality through its affectionate and welcoming people but also through its hotels. They complete the experience that awaits you here.

*The Apo View Hotel*

For 57 years, the Apo View Hotel has been providing warm hospitality and unforgettable relaxation to its guests. The hotel’s 146 rooms offer a comfortable stay. Its magnificent grand ballroom is perfect for conventions. It can be occupied by 800 persons, conference style, and 1,200 persons, theater style. The grand ballroom can also serve smaller groups through its six function/break-up rooms.










The Apo View has sparked the Davao night life through its Liquid Bar,

where ultimate partying is experienced. The Blue Room Jazz Bar entertains in a more relaxing way.

A cup of coffee is best enjoyed at Café Josefina. Zugba Seafood Restaurant serves tasty grilled seafood dishes that are its specialty. The Top of the Apo opens its doors to a dining experience with the breathtaking views of Mount Apo and the Davao Gulf.

*The Grand Men Seng*

Nestled at the heart of downtown Davao, the Grand Men Seng hotel offers its clients a feel of the Filipino-Chinese experience. With interiors that showcase a mixture of both worlds, the hotel provides 68 de-luxe rooms and two suites that are designed to suit your lifestyle.










Grand Men Seng serves daily buffet breakfast, lunch, afternoon merienda and dinner at the Le Grandeur Café. Located at the ground floor near the lobby, the café offers Filipino, Chinese and international dishes. For outdoor meals, the hotel serves favorite barbecued dishes at the Poolside Ihaw-Ihaw, located beside a sizable pool.

Spark your evenings at Le Baile Ballroom where you can salsa, mamba, cha-cha and tango your nights away. The hotel also has a grand ballroom that can seat up to 1,500 individuals, and several function/meeting rooms, perfect for parties, conventions and other events. Stay in shape while traveling with their well-equipped fitness gym.

*Grand Regal Hotel*

Home to Davao’s Casino Filipino, the Grand Regal Hotel is grand indeed. Its 216 rooms and suites provide a combination of comfort and style. It also has two executive floors with an exclusive lounge for the business traveler.










Experience grand dining at the Brasserie where you can savor culinary treats -- from international cuisine to the local flavors of traditional Filipino dishes. For afternoon snacks and beverages, you can visit the Montmartre Café at the ground floor. For evening relaxation, unwind with cool drinks accompanied by soothing music at the Champagne Bar. The Kadayawan Lounge may also double as a resting area after a round of games at the Casino Filipino-Davao.

For recreation and fitness, the hotel offers a great outdoors pool and the Body Garage Fitness Center, a fully equipped gym and sauna.

The hotel’s Pilipinas Ballroom, seating up to 400 and spacious function rooms, are perfect for business. The hotel also provides convenience to the busy executive at their Business Center.
*
Waterfront Insular*

The Waterfront Insular Hotel is nestled by the Davao Gulf. It can be reached within 15 minutes from the Davao International Airport and 10 minutes from the Sasa Wharf.










The hotel has a range of 159 guest rooms and one presidential suite. For special events, the Insular has boardrooms perfect for up to 40 persons. Each of its three ballrooms can house a group of 100 and its spacious grand ballroom can fit a group of 400. The hotel also has an outdoor garden tent that offers the relaxing experience by the Davao Gulf. The wonderful culture of Mindanao is exhibited in its interiors and in its lush sprawling garden where the T’boli Weaving Center can be found.



*Royal Mandaya Hotel*

In the midst of the bustling city is the warmth and comfort found in the Mandaya Hotel. It offers a convenient stay in its 120 guest rooms and suite. The hotel has a grand ballroom that is open to 400 to 700 persons while its royal ballroom can seat 350 persons, banquet style, and 600 in theater type. For smaller gatherings, there are the five medium-sized function rooms.










The hotel’s Kadayawan, Kanato and Lantawan halls are perfect for special product launchings or for more personal and intimate events like debuts.

The Kamayo Café satisfies coffee and pastry cravings. The Pasag Grill serves delectable seafood dishes. The Mandaya Hotel’s Summit bar is a hot night spot for great partying.

*The Marco Polo Davao*

A landmark in its edifice alone, The Marco Polo Davao is indeed a world-class hotel. The tallest hotel in Mindanao, it is a towering 18-floor building of pure elegance and sophistication. Davao is home to the only Marco Polo hotel in the country.

The Marco Polo Davao offers 245 rooms and suites all with vistas overlooking the scenery that is Davao. Situated on the two topmost floors, The Continental Club provides the discerning business or leisure traveler the ultimate luxury and personalized service. Its elegant presidential suite is also a vast two floors.

The Marco Polo Ballroom can seat up to 400 persons. There are also smaller meeting and function rooms with equally efficient facilities for smaller numbers.










Guests can also experience elegant dining at the hotel’s restaurants. Café Marco serves lavish buffets and a la carte dining prepared in a show kitchen. The Lotus Court serves the finest selection of Cantonese cuisine together with fresh seafood. Relax and enjoy the sound of live piano while snacking at the Lobby Lounge. The Marco Polo is also home to the Eagle’s Bar, a great place for a drink or two.

Also, enjoy recreation and healthy living at the hotel’s pool and two-storey fitness gym. (davaotoday.com)


----------



## Animo

Samal Islands


----------



## Animo

Rancho Palos Verdes golf course, Brgy Mandug




























Hilltop, Brgy langub










Brgy Eden



















Mt. Apo


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## Animo

^^ Thanks! I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## v3rtigo

*Life revolves around the sea on many of the Philippines' 7,100-plus islands*









Photograph by Paul Chesley _NatGeo_


----------



## iyah_lujille

The Beautiful Island of *BORACAY*   

____________________________________

http://www.travel-guideonline.com/philippines/


----------



## allan_dude

*More of Bataan*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Province of Laguna*

...


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## allan_dude

*Province of Rizal*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Province of Tarlac*

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Once More Onto the Beach: PALAWAN*

...


----------



## Animo

*Philippine Costumes*


















*Barong Tagalog*

"The Barong Tagalog exhibits the loose, long lines of its Chinese sources, the airy tropical appearance of Indo-Malay costume, the elongated effect of Hindu dressing, and the ornamental restraint of European men's clothing. 

The barong appears to have retained its essential look since it was first worn. Through the years, almost imperceptibly, the barong's round neck, straight long sleeves and mid-thigh hemline were ingeniously modified with collar, cuffs and side slits." 









*Maria Clara*

"The Maria Clara consists of four separate pieces: the collarless waist-length, bell sleeved camisa; the bubble-shaped, floor-length saya; th stiff, neck-covering pañuelo; and the hip-hugging, knee length tapis, or overskirt. Its origin was the traditional baro't saya of early Filipinos: the original ensemble of a loose, long-sleeved blouse over a wide, angkle-length skirt. The incarnation of the pañuelo was the period's concession to modesty-the camisa being low necked, and made of the flimsiest fabrics, the piña and jusi. Similarly, the addition of the tapis as overskirt was to keep the lower torso from showing through the sheerness of the skirt material. Opaque muslin and "madras" were used for the overskirt."









*Baro't Saya*

"Like their menfolk, the female indigenes of the archipelago, gradually cover their upper torso with short, sleeved collarless blouses called baro, through the 400 years of colonization. And what was, since ancient times, an all-purpose brief wrap-around skirt--metamorphosed into the long skirts called saya. Interestingly the saya was generally fashioned out of opaque plaid or striped cotton and sinamay varieties, while the baro was rather stubbornly made quite persistently of sheer fabrics."

















*Terno*

"It has been called a masterpiece, a classic, a national treasure. Terno: from the Spanish word meaning "to match." It was the handiwork of not just one couturier but a coming together of the innovations of many. The Filipino terno alludes to the matching of blouse and skirt, joined at the waist to form a one-piece creation, with both bodice and skirt made of the same material. 

But the seamlessness is only one of its inventive features. The sleeveless are upright, flat against the shoulders like clipped butterfly wings. Its low neckline contours the bosom. The whole is nipped at the waist to let fall a shapely skirt that is rounded, flared or trailed at the hem."









*Balintawak * 

"A shortened skirt, the butterfly sleeves, the plaid textile, the low cut bodice, came together in the 1930s in the costume called Balintawak. It was worn during picnics and other jaunts into the countryside. Balintawak as "look" was deeply associated with Antipolo, a favorite summer destination for Manila dwellers. This costume was to epitomize Filipina gaiety, light-heartedness and her costuming sense of rural roots. Even when it was absorbed into the domain of haute couture, the balintawak continued to signal song, dance, and festivity."









*Camisa de Chino*

"At certain, likely fluid moments in the last four hundreds years, the naked torso of the indigenous man was gradually sheathed in a full skirt, exchanging half nudity for a collarless garment with long, cuffless sleeve. Many colonized indios discovered the clothing possibility in what was to be called, in Spanish, the Camisa. Tailored out of light usually translucent materials such as sinamay, piña cloth or cotton, the camisa became standard wear of those social strata who had to labor in the enervating warmth of the tropics. In due course, the camisa was devoted to the local weaver's many decorative skills. Fine embroidery, supplementary weft floats (suksuk), cut-openwork embroidery (calado and doble calado) and such details as pleating pockets, in time indigenized a shirt cut which was generally thought to have originated in China. And, in the nineteenth century, the Camisa de Chino would metamorphose - with the addition of the collar, cuffs and elaborations such as shirts and pleats - into the Filipino Barong Tagalog."









*Mantones de Manila*

Among the galleons' precious cargoes were mantones de Manila, an elaboratelyfringed type of shawl of Chinese silk. Mantones de Manila were the rage in Spanish capitals. It was an indispensable mantle covering the shoulders, or a doña and señorita. Made in China, it was shipped to Manila for export to Spain. Many samples that found their way into Filipino wardrobes. And whether used as piano cover, table runner or antimacassar, the manton de Manila evoked a Castilian sense of luxury. The intricately oriental or baroque embroidery was the most striking feature of these silken shawls. Satin, showed floriat and tendril-like motifs, complex curlicues and sinuous lines, and delicate birds and butterflies. The color treatments were vivid and varied, from two tones for intense contrast, to bursts of magentas and alizarenes!









*Traje de Mestiza*

"This century's two world wars book-ended, so to speak, a frenzied phase in Philippine history. The nation emerged from a colony, became a part of a commonwealth and then moved on to become a republic - all within a span of forty years. 

It was the peak moment of Americana in the Philippines: movies, musicals, magazines! And the Manila Carnival was the centerstage for that stunning Filipino costume creation of the new century, the traje de mestiza.

The silhouettes of Hollywood screen goddesses and the Gibson Girl cast a sleek and svelte shadow on the hitherto wide bouffant shape of the Maria Clara, sculpting it to a closer fitting style.

The traje de mestiza was in fact the "Maria Clara", trimmed into a shapely modernity. The camisa became a clinging bodice, with the sleeves puched up and cut short to be an abbreviated leg-o-mutton. The saya deflated to a slim column that burst out at the hem into a flare or train."


----------



## Animo




----------



## Animo

*Hundred Islands National Park*










The Hundred Islands National Park is the foremost tourist destination in the province of Pangasinan in northern Philippines. It is located in Alaminos City, Pangasinan and consists of 123 islands. Only three of them have been developed for tourists, namely: Governor Island, Quezon Island, and Children's Island.

This National Park covers a land area of 18.84 km² with 123 islands. However, only 3 islands have been developed for tourists namely : Governor, Quezon and Children's Islands.

From Lucap, one takes a boatride to any of these islands : Governor's Island,(20 min), Children's Island (25 min) or Quezon Island (30 min). Boats are privately-operated.

Of the 3 islands, the Governor's Island keeps a Guesthouse which is ideal for family use. It has 2 bedrooms, living room, dining room, comfort room/bath and kitchen. Linens, water (1 drum), light, electric fans, dining and cooking utensils/equipment are provided for. Gen-set provides electric power.

The bahay kubos and mini pavilion at Children's Island are for budget travelers as it consists only of screened bedrooms with fresh water and linens. Kerosene lighting is provided for. Common areas are provided for dining and cooking as well as for toilet and bath.

At Lucap Point (Mainland), the main building houses a conference room, restaurant and accommodation facilities. A tower-type building near the Lucap Park houses an office at the ground floor which monitors the flow of tourists to the said islands.


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## allan_dude

ayos yan jbkayaker12! hope you could bring that here on your next visit then join kami ni Animo sa road trip mo. :baeh3:


----------



## Animo

^^ Hehe, how I wished we can all go to all these places.


----------



## Animo

*Cebu* is one of the most developed provinces in the country. The Metropolitan Area of Cebu or Metro Cebu which is composed of Cebu City, Mandaue City, Lapu-Lapu City, Talisay City, Danao City and 8 other municipalities is second only to Metro Manila in population in the country.

Cebu lies to the east of Negros Island; to the east is Leyte and to the southeast is Bohol province. It is flanked on both sides by the straits of Cebu (between Cebu and Bohol) and Tañon (between Cebu and Negros).

Cebu is served by Mactan-Cebu International Airport, which is located in Lapu-Lapu City, some thirty minutes drive from downtown Cebu City.

Cebu, as an island, was recently named by the UK-based Condenast Travellers Magazine as the 8th best island destination in the Asia-Pacific region for 2005. It placed 7th though prior to this one.

*People and culture*

The people of Cebu are called Cebuanos and are of Malay, Chinese, and Spanish ancestries. Spanish and ethnic Chinese communities play an important economic and political role in Cebu. Cebuano culture is laid back and easy going; the people are friendly and have preserved Latin traditions in its cultural life to this very day. American culture is also strong, like in sports (basketball), music, movies, fastfoods, and the wide use of English in education, media, commerce, and the government.

Foreign minorities consists of other smaller but important groups that includes Americans, Spaniards, Germans, Arabs, Indonesians, Koreans, Japanese, and other Asians.










A mosaic of Cebu's tourist spot.

1 Upper left corner (El Salvador Resort, Danao)
2 Upper right corner (Tambuli Beach Resort, Mactan)
3 Lower left corner (Fort Med Beach Resort, Boljoon)
4 Lower right corner (Lighthouse, Catarman Lilo-an)


----------



## jbkayaker12

allan_dude said:


> ayos yan jbkayaker12! hope you could bring that here on your next visit then join kami ni Animo sa road trip mo. :baeh3:


Ok pay for the shipping and I'll invite you guys on my trip, hehehehe!


----------



## diz

WOW Philippines!!!


----------



## Animo

*Wow Philippines*









Sabang - Palawan









El Nido - Northern Palawan









Bangaan Vilage









Badat Village









Plant Louse









Palawan Bearcat


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## Very Controversial

Wonderful beaches!


----------



## allan_dude

9th Edition
Chris Rowthorn et al
Complete Author List
Published July 2006
ISBN: 1741042895
_lonely planet 2006_ 

anyone with a copy? saw one at fully booked bookstore, gateway two weeks ago. this revised edition got rave reviews from backpackers! 
----------

Leaving footprints around 7,107 islands

_By Tals Diaz
Inquirer

Last updated 07:28pm (Mla time) 06/30/2006_ _link_ 

THE LATEST Lonely Planet Philippines hits the book shelves all over the world. Pass the balut!

"Filipinos speak some 70 dialects, yet in none of them are the words for depression, anxiety, anguish or even boredom."--"The Happiest People on Earth," Chris Rowthorn.

"The Philippines is reported to have the highest concentration of coral species of any country on earth; of the estimated 500 species of coral in the world, 488 are thought to be present in the Philippines."

"The Philippines is a good place for culinary daredevils. An item on the menu of many eateries specializing in Filipino food, bopis is made of pig’s lungs, chopped and stir-fried. Quite tasty, really, once you get over your initial feeling of revulsion."--Excerpts from Lonely Planet Philippines, 9th edition

I GET a tug of jealousy, no, more like I get swallowed whole by envy, each time I watch the scenes on CNN showing the world party going on in Germany during this World Cup season. Trawling the streets are the feverish fans, with smiles as wide as half moons, bedecked in their country’s colors to manifest their fiery patriotism. Everyday, I watch this global party where every human being on Earth is invited to.

There’s a contagious spirit of camaraderie among nations, even among fans whose countries aren’t competing in the Cup. There were Israeli fans posing with Argentines, a fan from India waving the Deutschland flag, Spanish brothers passing around La Rioja wine to the lucky people who happened to pass by. Two Aussies living in England shared that they had driven for days to Germany to support their beloved Socceroos. Ghanians, whose team made it to the World Cup for the first time, were warmly welcomed by Germans who even professed to being Ghana fans. This is the other extremely enjoyable sideshow of the Copa Mundial; it is for me the best reality show on earth.

That’s when it hit me. This truly is the "The Lonely Planet generation," as many pundits have coined. With information channels getting more and more streamlined each day, Googlites are fraternizing all over the world in real time, thus giving birth to an age of cultural tourism. Each nation on earth bears something fascinating and unique for the rest of the world to behold. We really are living in interesting times! And just watching the kaleidoscope of fans on the flickering screen left me yet again with an incurable case of wanderlust and travel envy.

*Not quite strangers in a strange land*

So what’s the fastest cure for travel envy when I lack enough kaching in the bank account? Head over to the Lonely Planet shelf of a bookstore. It’s akin to walking through the looking glass for every Alice in Wanderlust.

I admit I’m quite the sentimental fan of these seminal guidebooks that were the first opened windows to my global adventures. In Siem Reap, my friend and I saved heaps on transportation expenses and tour guides thanks to our dog-eared copy of Lonely Planet Cambodia. I mapped out my crazy 3-month Mexican adventure with my well-loved, bible-thick Lonely Planet Mexico, which was eventually stolen from me somewhere between the Mayan Ruins in Palenque and the state of Chiapas. I found a cheap place to stay near the famous waterfalls of Foz do Iguaçu in Brazil, and very recently, I enjoyed every minute of Buenos Aires thanks to Lonely Planet’s city guide to the romantic Argentine capital.

Thus, my beloved Lonely Planet books unintentionally became my coffee and wine-stained scrapbooks. Marked on the pages are travel testimonials---scribbles of in-transit thoughts, email addresses of newfound, fellow nomadic friends, and stars highlighting some of the better places mentioned. Crammed within the pages are bus tickets, half-finished postcards, museum passes and even tree leaves, yep, tree leaves, which in some parts of Uruguay are believed to be a lucky token for the wallet.

*Pinoy Planeteer*

That’s why I got all keyed up when I found out that very recently, the famous traveler’s bible came out with their latest version of our very own beloved archipelago. Yep, Lonely Planet Philippines is on its 9th edition, and I’m reading it cover to cover. I personally thought it was high time they updated the old version, and this sleek new edition has simply outdone itself, with superb photos, well-researched traveler’s tips and even offbeat cultural phenomenon uniquely Pinoy, fromcockfighting, karaoke, and our taste for balut. I was really happy to see Pinikpikan and Rivermaya mentioned here, along with F. Sionil Jose’s "Ermita." I was thrilled to read about my new favorite surf spot in Eastern Samar. The Manila nightlife is beefed up as well, so you’ll happen upon descriptions of favorite hangouts SaGuijo, Bed, Conspiracy and Embassy. Too cool!

I was fortunate enough to meet one of the authors, Greg Bloom, during the official launch at Fully Booked (my favorite megalopolis of books and rabbit hole to the world out there). Greg struck me as a classic archetype of Pico Iyer’s "Nowhereian," a dyed in the wool affiliate of the Lonely Planet Generation. This fearless travel writer was born in the United States, lived extensively in Ukraine, and now resides in Manila. Greg, who "had grown to love this land of a million smiles and quirky culture," was in charge of researching, traveling, and writing about North and Southeast Luzon. (There’s my travel envy hitting me again … grrr.)

During the Lonely Planet Philippines launch, Greg talked about his unique experiences while on the road. He said that even Filipinos would benefit from picking up a copy of Lonely Planet Philippines. Because of our diverse natural landscape, there is just so much potential to market our country as an eco-adventure destination, similar to Costa Rica and New Zealand. Yet because of the lack of information on what’s out there in our 7,107 islands, we don’t draw as many tourists as we should, compared to our Southeast Asian neighbors like Thailand and Malaysia.

Now that’s the great thing about seeing our country from another perspective, through the eyes of the intrepid foreign traveler. You get to appreciate what we oft take for granted when we’re busy bitching about politics and the chaos of Manila. Call it a reminder of the natural wonders we’re blessed with, from stunning beaches, coral-fringed islands and majestic mountain ranges. Not to mention the kaleidoscopic fiestas that happen all-year round? (Honestly, I think that experiencing Sinulog or Maskara is just waaaay more interesting than going malling.)

*Therefore I travel*

Check it out for yourself and see if you don’t get the urge to leave footprints around our thousands of islands. If the world is a book, as Saint Augustine said, well this book is a world, it’s about our own world, and by reading its pages, we get a better idea of our own special story in it.


----------



## allan_dude

...


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## Animo

*Sailing The Philippine Islands*









*In The Pearl Of The Orient*

The alluring beauty of the Far East is seen through its contrasts of culture, lifestyle, and climate. Somehow everyone of us has the desire to live and settle into a paradise that would provide ease and quiet enjoyment. To many the East could provide such a place: a place that would satisfy every transient and visitor in their desires for a great deal of pleasure – where life could be more interesting and exceptionally unique.

The PHILIPPINES is an archipelago that is known as the "Pearl of Oriental Beauty and Enchantment" because of its rare scenic views and tourist attractions. It consists of more than 7,000 islands and islets; it is located off the southeast coast of the Asian continent. It has three principal Islands: the Luzon, Visayas and Mindanao. The Philippines has a total land area of 116,000 sq. miles; its neighbors are Taiwan to the north, Hong Kong to the northwest, Brunei and Malaysia to the southwest and Vietnam to the west. It lies within the Pacific basin and has a tropical climate. Rainy season normally occurs from June to December. Summer starts in January, but without a doubt the months of March and April are the warmest.

Mountains, caves, rivers and lakes are numerous in the Philippines. There are three large mountain ranges in the Luzon area. Its highest peak stand at the Caraballo Del Sur, located at the intersection of the boundaries of Ilocos Norte, Abra and Cagayan Valley provinces. The largest river system is in the Mindanao region, which is known as the “Rio Grande de Mindanao“. 

Volcanoes and waterfalls, on the other hand, are the most popular attractions in the Philippines. The Iraya in Batanes Island, Taal in Batangas, Banahaw in Quezon Province, Mayon in Albay (having the perfect cone), Hibok-Hibok in Camiguin Island, Apo in Davao province and the Makaturing in Lanao are the most famous Philippine volcanoes. Taal Volcano is recorded as the smallest volcano in the world, situated in the southern part of Luzon. 









*Puerto Galera Cove, Oriental Mindoro*









*Banaue Rice Terraces Benguet, Ifugao Province*

Another fascinating view, which can be seen in the Philippines, is the amazing Banaue Rice Terraces in the Cordillera Administrative Region. These are contour-plowed rice terraces situated on the mountainsides of Benguet; these form a natural set of stairs. The terraces are exceptional and are called the 8th wonder of the world in the Philippines.

Beach resorts are famous in the Philippines: the resorts of Dos Palmas in Palawan, Dakak in Dapitan, resorts in the Camiguin islands, Pearl Farm Paradise in Samal Island, resorts in Cebu Island, Boracay Beach in Aklan, resorts in the Oriental Negros and the beach resorts in Bohol Island are some of the favorites of foreign tourists 

There are, indeed, countless places I have visited during my past travels in the Philippines. One of the places that is most memorable to me is the city of Baguio in the Cordillera Administrative Region. It is situated on the highly-elevated provinces of northern Luzon. It is said to be the "Summer Capital” of the Philippines due to its distinctly cold climate. Baguio City is a far distance from the city of Manila (capital of the Philippines). Estimated travel time from Manila is 6–7 hours by land.

There are of course considerable numbers of historical landmarks in the Philippines because of the long period of colonization. Beginning with the Spanish in the 16th century up until it became a dependent state of the United States in the late 19th century. On July 4, 1946 the Philippines achieved full independence. The Philippines is unique, but it largely ignored by its Asian brothers because of its intimate ties with the West. It is the only nation in Asia that is predominantly Catholic.


----------



## Animo

*Splendor Of The Oriental Negros Isle*









*Santa Monica Beach Resort, Banilad, Dumaguete City*









*Lake Nailig, Mt. Talinis Oriental Negros*

In the late afternoon of 17th July, I set an itinerary that beagan at the seaport of Dumaguete City (the Capital of Oriental Negros Province). It is a Philippine isle situated in the Central Visayas region near the islands of Cebu and Siquijor. It took me 5 hours before reaching my intended destination as the ship navigated the open seas of northwestern Mindanao, which was my port of origin. I was a total stranger in this city for it was my first visit.

From the days I spent in Dumaguete, I was able to visit many small towns and most of the popular spots on Oriental Negros Isle. Traveling with me was my bosom-buddy friend Sheila, who is a longtime resident of Dumaguete, and who made all my sightseeing excursions possible. 

One of the historical landmarks in Dumaguete that I visited was St. Paul’s University, the first St. Paul’s University in the Philippines. It was built by seven French Sisters who first set foot on the boulevard of Dumaguete in 1904. The statue of the Seven French Sisters is conspicuously emblazoned along the seaport of the city.

Another prominent site is Silliman University founded by the Americans in 1901. It is one of the pre-eminent international schools in the Philippines with mostly South Korean and Iranian students studying English. Silliman Hall is adjacent to the seaport and is the first building built by the Americans in 1901.

There are attractive vacation spots in Oriental Negros such as Sea Forest Resort & Restaurant in Sibulan, Oriental Negros; the Forest Camp Resort in Valencia, Oriental Negros; and the Santa Monica Beach Resort in Banilad, Dumaguete City. They are among the most popular tourist spots visited by foreigners. Forest Camp Resort is very far from Dumaguete, and is situated on the elevated vicinity of southern Oriental Negros. Thus, several Koreans, Americans, Japanese and some European guests stay in this resort because of its humid temperature and natural flowing waters.

Underneath the azure waters of Santa Monica Beach Resort lies a collection of diverse coral reef and fish species. Other interesting views include the Lake Nailig and the Twin Falls located at the apex of Mt. Talinis in the province of Oriental Negros.

Dumaguete has an active nightlife. There are numbers of celebrated night-time pubs to hang-out in, and they seem free from harm. Seeking a pacific place to stay is indeed the best way to have a pleasurable vacation. Many foreigners have found their home in Dumaguete as this is one of the safest places to live in the Philippines. 









*Kawasan Badian, Cebu Island*









*Hundred Island Alaminos Pangasinan*

Source: http://www.escapeartist.com/efam/73/Sailing_In_The_Philippines.html


----------



## BYAHILO

*Philippine Fiestas*

7, 1007 islands, more than seven thousand reasons to celebrate. These are just some of the country's most colorful fiestas I have been to.

_Series 1_

Meguyaya Festival of Upi, Maguindanao



















Damili Festival of San Nicolas Ilocos Norte


















Halad Festival of Pigcawayan, North Cotabato


----------



## BYAHILO

*Philippine Fiestas*

7, 1007 islands, more than seven thousand reasons to celebrate. These are just some of the country's most colorful fiestas I have been to.

_Series 2_

Dinagyang Festival of Iloilo City



















http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i149/ericd001/f95ee735.jpg

[IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v200/enricodee/Dinagyang2006/d29388aa.jpg 










Sinulog Festival of Cebu City



















Padang Padang Festival of Upi, Maguindanao









Kalilangan Festival of Gen Santos City


----------



## BYAHILO

*Philippine Fiestas*

7, 1007 islands, more than seven thousand reasons to celebrate. These are just some of the country's most colorful fiestas I have been to.

_Series 3_


Himag Ulaw Festival of Placer Masbate


















Tultugan Festival of Maasin, Province of Iloilo


















Pinilisa Festival of Jones, Isabela









Pamulinawen Festival of Laoag City Ilocos Norte


























Kahilwayan Festival of Santa Barbara, Province of Iloilo

















​


----------



## BYAHILO

*Philippine Fiestas*

7, 1007 islands, more than seven thousand reasons to celebrate. These are just some of the country's most colorful fiestas I have been to.

_Series 4_



Philippine Hot Air Balloon Fiesta, Clark Pampanga


















Masskara Festival Bacolod City



























Ligligan Parul, San Fernando Pampanga







​


----------



## Animo

^^ Thanks Eric! Hope to see more of your photos.


----------



## Arpels

gorgeos Philippins!!


----------



## normandb

@ericd001, your philippines has more islands than our philippines  We only have 7,107 islands


----------



## BYAHILO

ahhahaha nasobrahan ng isang zero. ahahahahahah
Animo> ur welcome. 

jaz came from a chinatown food tour kahapon. Ill be going to Baguio, Vigan, paoay, Laoag next week. 

sana maka post ako ulit dito.heheh


----------



## normandb

^^ don't forget the photos from your trip.


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## BYAHILO

Ruins of Father Blanco's Garden. Inside San Agustin Church Complex, Intramuros
Ciudad Murada


----------



## ergit222

*SAN JUAN LA UNION SURFING*


























Discover BLUE HEAVEN La Union, Philippines
- Mellow & Relaxing, for Longboard Surfers -
by Hiroshi Yokohama

There is a place up north of Manila where you can relax and have all the peace and quiet in this world. If you love the sun, sand and sea, this spot is perfect for you. If you know how to surf, we've just rediscovered heaven.

La Union, one of the premiere and oldest surf spots in the Philippines, is fast shaping up to be the next surfing Mecca in this part of Asia. La Union's surfing history dates back late in the 1970s when the Americans were stationed in the different U.S. bases like Subic, Camp John Hay & Wallace air base. During their leisure hours, the big beach boys of America would often hang out in the beaches of this province and were the first ones who discovered the surf. Soon, word spread out like wildfire to every American serviceman, especially those who loved to surf. To the young locals back then who watched these big "kids" ride, the sport of surfing was something new. Little by little, people came to appreciate and "feel" the passion and sense of freedom of the sport.










After the discovery of Cloud 9, foreign surfers shifted to Siargao and most of the surfing spots declined, especially places like Puraran with its well-known Majestic, in Catanduanes island. Nobody goes there anymore except for some few freak surfers.(Note 1) But La Union's beauty could not just be ignored. Still, many foreign surfers, most especially longboarders, really have come to love the place.










It was about five years ago when I first surfed in La Union. I used to be the only surfer who carried a 9ft. surfboard back then. Nowadays, many longboarders frequent the place. We have just concluded recently and for the first time a longboard competition, and the main organizers of the event were all longboard freaks who loved to surf in La Union.










In my years as a surfer and with the other places I have been throughout the world, I would affirm that La Union is the best surf spot for longboard surfing in the Philippines and the quality of the wave is world-class. Most of the other surf points are shallow reef breaks and the hollow waves are really challenging. Compared to other spots, surfing in La Union is easier and more relaxing.










Adding to that, there is more to this place's waves that keeps people coming back. I think it is in the atmosphere, wind, air and the warm people of La Union. San Juan town, just minutes away from San Fernando City, is a mellow, easy, peaceful and comfortable place. The main surf point here is Monaliza Point. I have found this place very safe, and I usually sleep in the beach and watch the stars until the break of dawn.

This place brings us back in time to the atmosphere of the 1950s, in the north shore of Hawaii. In those days, the pioneer surfers from California went to surf and surfed and surfed. In La Union, you can do that, too.

Peter Drouyn, a legendary Australian master surfer in the 1970s, has been attracted to this kind of atmosphere La Union brings. He even bought an island together with his friend Bryan, and named it Drouyn Island. Of course, the island had excellent waves, too.

Dick Hoole, another Australian and one of the most famous surfing filmakers, (Hoole/McCoy Films), is now a regular and he frequently takes pictures and videos of the place. His famous movies include "Stormriders" in 1982 and "Tubular Swells" in 1976. (Dick is a quiet and mellow person, a very nice guy. Once, he got my video camera and took shots of me while I was riding. For someone of Dick's caliber, that was quite an opportunity. Thanks, Dick.)

Monaliza point's waves look like Malibu, even with small swells. The quality of the wave is also like Malibu. From one to four feet breaks ( note 2 ). The Surfer magazine was quoted as it described..., "The Monaliza point in La Union is one of the premier spots in the Philippines. It catches swells like a giant magnet, good power on winter north swells with jacking peaks, long walls and an inside bowl, all rights. There is a growing number of local surfers in this area between Monaliza's and Bacnotan is a long beach with some breaks over sand bars, best for beginners."

This spot is available all year round. Best season is from the end of October to the end of January. In the peak season, the waves get to 3 to 5 feet or close out. When this point closes out, our favorite point alternative starts to break. Just minutes away from Monalisa, Car-rille, becomes our secret point. We call it our "1 km. point." Everybody really waits for this point to break, because when it starts to break you can have a long ride, at least 500 meters, if you are good. During such time, Car-rille's waves could be compared to those of Rincon, one of the classic points in California. Do you think I am exaggerating? Come and see the waves for yourself.

How to get to La Union










La Union is located northwest of Manila, facing the China Sea. It takes 4 hours drive by car, 6 hrs. by bus. All buses going to the north heading for Laoag City pass by the world-famous beaches of Bauang and San Fernando City. From San Fernando, it would take only minutes for one to reach the Monaliza point, which is also located along the national highway.

Bus companies include Farinas, Viron, Partas, Maria de Leon and Philippine Rabbit. I recommend Partas bus which has its station in Cubao, Quezon City. They have clean air-con buses every one hour and I recommend you should go by night time, so you could reach La Union in the morning. Bring a jacket and long pants because most of the buses plying the route are as cold as freezer.

There are only five resorts at the main surfing place in Urbiztondo, San juan, La Union: They are Todd's, Australian La Union Surf Resort (formerly Surf Camp), Hacienda Beach Resort and Monaliza Cottage, owned by Germans, filipino owned Se-Bay Resort, and Blue Heaven.

However, there are lots of hotels and resorts in San Fernando and Bauang, which is just minutes away, like Bali Hai, China Sea, Villa Estrella and Long Beach Resort Hotel.


----------



## BYAHILO

whats the best season to surf in La Union and mura ba accomodations?

i might include La Union in my itenerary for next year. 

puno na kasi ngayong taon eh =)

heheh

cheers!


----------



## jbkayaker12

Tropical Living - Philippine Style

Butaca - Plantation Chairs


----------



## allan_dude

*The Chocolate Hills*

...


----------



## Animo

*Philippine Stone House - 'Bahay na Bato'*

_"Houses have their own ways of dying, falling as variously as the generations of men, some with a tragic roar, some quietly, ... while from others ... the spirit slips before the body perishes."

("Howards End", E. M. Forster, 1910)​_




































_"The third and final stage in the development of the Spanish-Filipino domestic architecture retained the wooden supporting structure but restricted the use of brick and stone to the lower level; the upper level consisted of an enclosure in vertical wooden siding which left ample openings for sliding windows. Capiz shells were often used as window panes. What emerges is a Spanish-Filipino house."

(Architecture in the Philippines, Winand Klassen, 1986) _​


----------



## Animo

*Puerto Galera: Breathtakingly blue-tiful*


















































Yes, the mountain ranges are beautiful. Yes, the sky stretches onward to infinity, cradling constellations you never thought possible. And yes, the waters are so blue it feels like swimming in Paul ******’s eyes.

In this golden coastline found in the navel of the southern Mindoro islands, the splendor is alive beyond the scenery. An unseen magic hovers, silent yet overwhelming, amid the breathtaking landscapes of this famous Philippine destination.

It is, perhaps, this spell that lured the Spanish colonizers to this harbor some 500 years ago. They discovered the place as the perfect refuge from typhoons and natural calamities. Because of its strategic location, the Spaniards turned it into a major trade center, and in their native tongues called it the ‘harbor of galleons,’ or Puerto Galera, as it is still known.

These vessels, along with the proud conquistadors manning them, have long since vanished. Today, tourist boats and ferries alight in its place, shuttling through the waves a cargo quite different from colonists, though bound by a similar lust for discovery. Travelers, wanderers, explorers--- whatever the origin, every new visitor desires to experience this island’s legendary charm.

A mere four hours away from Manila, Puerto Galera is easily one of the best places to catch wanderlust. Besides being home to very friendly locals, Puerto Galera also cradles one of the most fascinating harbors in the world---a peninsula and an island surround the harbor’s perimeters and form a basin. From above, this appears much like a peaceful, palm-fringed lake. An abundance of wonders like this, along with coral reefs, waterfalls, mountain trails—many of them hidden still--- have rightfully earned Puerto Galera the title, “Pearl of the Mindoro.”

And though some areas—popular beaches, mostly--- have yielded to the demands of consumerism, a large part of the island remains unspoiled. It is this rustic appeal, these tiny little lands and inlets of paradise, that beckon dreamers to cross the seas---and then stay, spiritually, forever.

Recommended travel time to the island is December to May; the weather is always good Christmas through summer. For those seeking genuine solitude, Holy Week and White Beach must be avoided at all costs. You will find that the wildlife in this particular place and time is far from the flora and fauna kind. There are, after all, a great many more to see, discover and whole-heartedly dive into. Possibilities, as vast as the blue, blue sea await.


----------



## Animo




----------



## allan_dude

_Sumaging Caves Sagada_

*Spelunking in the Philippine Caves*

Many travelers are wary of going inside a cave, perhaps due to the primitive belief that monstrous creatures lurk inside. For some, there is the fear of bats, snakes, or whatever predator that they may chance upon.

But some adventurous souls have learned to conquer their fear and dared to explore the unknown. In time, cave exploration has become a sport. Spelunking or cave exploration is an activity fast gaining grounds. A memorable spelunking experience includes witnessing a variety of cave architectures, interesting formations, and a challenging route.

The Philippines provide a wide choice of spelunking activities for cave exploration enthusiasts. Between the country’s lush mountains and beaches are caves waiting to be explored or better yet, discovered for the first time. Indeed, the Philippines has its fair share of some of the most exotic and majestic caves in the world.

Sagada, in the Mountain Province, has caves so deep that local folks believe they extend down to the ends of the earth. With rich lime formations and ancestral burial sites, the caves of Sagada are truly enchanting and worth every spelunker’s visit.

Also up north in the province of Tuguegarao, is the famous Callao cave. A visitor to this cave will be treated to a spell-binding spectacle at dusk when thousands of bats fly out from the cave’s mouth. But the cave’s greatest attraction is the chapel of stalagmite and stalactite arches created like a European gothic church only this time the architect was mother nature and complete with a stone altar and a natural skylight.

In the caves of Mt. Banahaw in Quezon, natives say they cam communicate with the supernatural within the chambers. Visitors are likely to be treated to accounts of the legends behind each inner chamber.

Further down south, in Palawan, there is the St. Paul National Park with its caves explored through the underground river. Also in Palawan is the historic Tabon cave. This is where the fossilized skull of Philippines's first “modern man” was excavated along with other artifacts that are described as a cultural link between the archeological past and the ethnographic present. The Tabon Man is believed to have existed during the Ice Age.

More caves can be found around the Visayan region and the rest of the archipelago. They sit there waiting to be explored responsibly. Remember that caves are extremely fragile and vulnerable. A damaged stalactite will take thousands of years to regenerate. In some caves, mere touching of the rocks is prohibited. Taking pictures with flash may also cause damage as rocks can be sensitive to too much light.









_Callao Caves, Cagayan (North Luzon)
Photo by Paul Uy_ enlarge 









_Callao Caves 
Photo by Paul Uy_ enlarge









_Ka Mira, Bohol Island
Photo by Ryan Macalandang_









_Ka Mira is about 200 meters long wet cave. A constant flow of cool & clear water criss-crosses along the length of the cave. 
Photo & text by Ryan Macalandang_









_Photo by Walter Moraga_ enlarge









_Hinagdanan Cave_









_Photo & text by Benjamin Voborsky_ enlarge
_Sagada has an extensive system of caves and underground waterways. Lolo-ong and Matangkib Burial Cave are closed to cavers without permits. Sumaging (big cave)can be explored in four to six hours. The further into the cave you go the less bats you find and the more wet you get. Muddy and slippery rocks make the initial descent tricky but once you reach the smooth limestone and calcium formations you are all good since your barefeet have great grip. There are great places to swim and relax along the way._









_St Paul Subterranean River National Park, Palawan_ enlarge 

_The St Paul Mountain Range consists of limestone, and is a typical tropic karst area with sharp ridges, and rounded peaks called towers. It shows pinnacles, shafts, dolines and limestone cliffs. The principal feature of the park is an underground river, more than 8km long and known as the Subterranean River or St Paul Cave. The river flows underground for almost its entire length. Its spring is at an altitude of 100m asl, 2km southwest of Mount St. Paul. Soon it is swallowed by the cave and reappears at St. Paul's Bay, where it flows directly into the sea.

The fact that the underground river flows directly into the sea is rather special. It is called a submarine karst spring. The lower portion of the river is brackish and subject to tidal influences and thus a unique habitat. The biodiversity in the park is very high as it shows both, a full mountain to the sea ecosystem and a sweetwater to saltwater ecosystem, plus the troglobitic ecosystem of the underground river. Most submarine springs are only accessible by divers, this is one of the few such rivers which the general public can easily visit.

St Pauls Cave is very impressive, with huge passages and enormous chambers. The biggest chamber is 120m wide and 60m high, the length is hard to define, as it is just a very wide section of the passage.

St Paul Cave was known to local Batak people since ancient times. According to legend it was inhabited by a spirit that prevented anybody from entering the cave. Today only 200-250 Batak survived, the surrounding area is inhabited by Tagbanua communities, who are christianized.

Babuyan River is another hydrological feature, stretching along the eastern side of the Park._ source


----------



## allan_dude

...


----------



## allan_dude

...


----------



## v3rtigo

*The Visayan warty pig is a small, forest-dwelling pig. Its diet includes cultivated vegetables and fallen fruits. It is usually found in groups of 4 - 5 individuals, with groups of up to a dozen individuals seen occasionally. Photo by Ken Bohn. *


----------



## Animo

^^ Interesting photo.  About the Philippine seahorse I actually saw one being sold back when I was a kid in a pet shop. Would have like to buy one but that was before we had a fish tank.


----------



## allan_dude

*Big push to woo Koreans to live in RP*

By Jerry E. Esplanada
Inquirer
Last updated 09:17pm (Mla time) 08/20/2006 Link 

Published on page B1 of the August 21, 2006 issue of the Philippine Daily Inquirer

DAEJEON, SOUTH KOREA--A perceived peace and order problem. Apprehensions over the political situation. Delay in the modernization of public infrastructures.

Notwithstanding those weaknesses, the government's foreign retirees program still managed to bring in more than $123 million in additional revenue from 2001 to 2005.

But the Philippine Retirement Authority (PRA) thinks it's not good enough.

The agency is set to launch shortly a worldwide campaign, which PRA chair Edgar Aglipay calls "Come (to the Philippines) and be our family."

"It will be an intensive PR and marketing campaign like Malaysia's 'Truly Asia' and Thailand's 'Amazing Thailand' tourism drives. And we firmly believe it would be good to start with the Koreans," Aglipay said.

The plan is to promote the Philippines as the Koreans' "second home."

South Korea is a "potential gold mine" as far as the Philippine retirement industry is concerned, according to the former chief of the Philippine National Police.

In 2001, South Korea had a population of 47.9 million, 34.07 million of whom were classified as either active or retiring while 3.48 million were either retired or elderly. Minors totaled 10.3 million.

Aglipay told the Inquirer that the South Koreans "obviously like Filipinos and what we have, and there is mutual respect and love for each other. Add to that the fact that there are now more Koreans in the Philippines than Filipinos in South Korea."

Aglipay's claims are affirmed by, among others, the print media here like the Korea Times, which reported recently that "more Koreans look to retire in the Philippines"

Said the daily: "For the past three decades, the Philippine government has been promoting the country as a retirement haven for foreigners. However, it is only in the last few years that they have actively sought Korean retirees."

*Attractions*
"Relying on its tropical weather, friendly people and low cost of living, the Philippines is touting itself as Asia's retirement haven to attract foreigners, especially Chinese, Japanese, Koreans, Americans and Europeans."

The paper quoted Aglipay as having said that the government was "focusing on the Korean market because of the sheer volume of Koreans visiting the Philippines."

Koreans reportedly make up nearly 20 percent of foreign tourists to the Philippines.

Between January and April this year, more than 180,000 Korean tourists arrived in Manila, an increase of 10 percent over 2005 figures.

"With beach resorts in Boracay (Aklan), Cebu and Palawan always filled with Korean tourists, the Philippines' popularity as a leisure destination is undeniable. A Filipino resort owner said there are more Korean tourists in Boracay than Filipinos during summer," said the Korea Times.

Department of Tourism records showed that a total of 489,465 Koreans visited the country last year. There were 207,957 in 2001, 288,468 in 2002, 303,867 in 2003 and 378,602 Korean visitors in 2004.

According to the Korean newspaper, "the main attractions for Koreans traveling to the Philippines are the warm weather, low cost of living, good business opportunities and English-language education."

It also noted that "while Seoul continues to rank as one of the most expensive cities in the world (actually second after Moscow, according to a recent Newsweek magazine report), Manila has consistently been ranked as one of the least expensive."

"Living on 2 million won a month for Korean retirees in Seoul would be difficult. However, 2 million won converted into Philippine pesos or roughly P110,000 ($2,075) would make for easy living in the Philippines. For instance, a sizeable house in a gated community or a posh condominium unit can be rented for P20,000 to P30,000 a month (370,000 to 550,000 Korean won). For that money, the retirees can also have a car, driver, maid and send their children to a good school, and be able to live comfortably," the paper said.

*'Korea towns'*
The broadsheet also reported that "Koreans living in the Philippines should not get homesick as 'Korea towns' pop all over the country."

"One of the most well-known is in Barangay Poblacion in Makati (City). Here, there are dozens of Korean restaurants, churches, schools and supermarkets selling instant ramyon and kimchi. Even some Filipino-owned stores have signs written in Korean. Aside from Makati, many Korean retirees also choose to settle in quieter provincial cities such as Clark, Subic, Davao and Baguio."

The paper also featured Korean businessman Kim In-duk who had chosen to retire in Metro Manila because "the living conditions in the Philippines are better than in Korea."

The 62-year-old Kim lives with his wife and two sons in a Makati condominium. They have a vacation home in nearby Tagaytay City and "enjoy traveling the Philippines in their free time."

"Kim does not have any plans to live again in South Korea, saying he is content with his life in Manila. He is literally the poster boy for the Philippine (government) retirement program, since his face is displayed in pamphlets written in Korean and distributed around South Korea," including the Daejeon metropolitan city, a two-hour drive from Seoul and about 350 kilometers south of the Demilitarized Zone, which separates South Korea from the communist north.

The Inquirer traveled to Daejeon upon the invitation of the same Korean business group, which established the Philippine-Korean Cultural House in the South Korean capital.

The group, led by Son Jong Sun, James Kim and David Song, has vowed to promote not just Philippine cultural activities but also the PRA program.

*Investors*
In March, the PRA accredited at least 55 retirement villages and other facilities throughout the Philippines.

Just recently, a Korean business group expressed interest in putting up a retirement village in Nasugbu, Batangas, disclosed Aglipay.

But China still has the "greatest potential of all PRA's focus markets (worldwide) due to its size."

"The Philippines, through its SRRV mechanism, can tap into the motivations of the Chinese by presenting itself as a business destination and a location where Chinese entrepreneurs and businessmen can develop satellite offices and alternative businesses for their existing operations in mainland China."

*Retirees visa*
Applying for a Special Resident Retirees Visa (SRRV) in the Philippines is relatively easy. Applicants must be foreign nationals, 35 years old and above. Those aged 35 to 49 are required to make a cash deposit of $75,000, while those over 50 need to post cash deposit of $50,000.

The SRRV is a non-immigrant, multiple entry visa. It gives a foreigner the right to reside permanently in the Philippines.

SRRV benefits include exemption from the following: exit clearance and re-entry permit, Bureau of Customs duties and taxes for the importation of personal effects worth up to $7,000, special study permit, and the Bureau of Immigration's annual registration requirements.

Other benefits include tax-free remittance of annuities and pensions, guaranteed repatriation of retirement deposit and government assistance in obtaining an Alien Employment Permit.

South Korean retirees "can do almost everything except buy land and vote in the elections," according to Aglipay.

In the Philippines, he noted, Korean retirees could "experience hospitality, friendliness and innate respect and love for the elderly."

Aglipay also promised the Koreans "wherever your travels take you in our 7,107 islands, you will experience the unique charm of this historic land. Filipinos' zest for life has made us a world-class professional human resource."

For sure, he said, the Philippines was "definitely better than Malaysia or Thailand as retirees' destination this side of the globe."

"There are around 12 million Filipinos all over the world and that's already half of the population of Malaysia. They're highly skilled and caring people and definitely world-class. That's why, the Malaysians cannot claim they are better than us," he added.


----------



## allan_dude

...


----------



## GreenPeas

nice one!


----------



## allan_dude

...


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## allan_dude

...


----------



## allan_dude

...


----------



## normandb

where did you get this beautiful photos allan? gaganda ng mga pics


----------



## Animo

^^ Yeah, very beautiful. Sana lalaki ang kapasidad para sa turismo sa bansa. Qué bella!


----------



## allan_dude

ncbmandy said:


> where did you get this beautiful photos allan? gaganda ng mga pics


napupulot ko! hihihihi minsan pasyal tayo dyan!


----------



## normandb

allan_dude said:


> napupulot ko! hihihihi minsan pasyal tayo dyan!


sure puntahan natin minsan yan... I'm just waiting for my vacation leave


----------



## allan_dude

...


----------



## allan_dude

2 El Nido resorts make it to Conde Nast ‘Green List’

By Blanche Rivera
Inquirer
Last updated 03:17am (Mla time) 09/07/2006

Published on Page A1 of the September 7, 2006 issue of the Philippine Daily Inquirer source 

ENVIRONMENTAL protection efforts of two island resorts in Palawan province have landed the Philippines on the “Green List” of an international travel magazine touted to be the world’s best guide for tourists.

Miniloc Island Resort and Lagen Island Resort in El Nido town in northern Palawan are among this year’s 12 best and most environment-friendly resorts in the world, according to Conde Nast Traveler, which published the Green List in its September issue.

The other tourist destinations cited are in Antarctica, South Africa, Italy, Indonesia, Honduras and the United States.

“It’s very important to be included in this list … It’s a validation of our triple bottom-line approach (environmental bottom line, corporate social responsibility, financial bottom line) and a culmination of all our efforts,” Marigo Laririt, environment manager of the El Nido resorts, said.

The 12 best green destinations were chosen from among 80 resorts and tour operators who submitted their profiles to the magazine in December last year.

A survey done by Conde Nast Traveler among its readers showed that 75 percent deemed it important for hotels or resorts near impoverished areas to help uplift the lives of local residents through education and health care.

The Miniloc and Lagen resorts are owned and developed by Ten Knots Development Corp. Seventy-three percent of their workforce are local residents.

All employees -- from the gardeners to the divers and guides -- have been educated on the flora and fauna of El Nido, waste management, and how the preservation of the environment relates to their personal lives, Laririt said.

El Nido is known for its forest and marine resources, including 200 species of fish, 100 species of corals, 103 bird species, and 20 species of mammals, some of which are endemic to Palawan. It is also a nesting ground for three species of endangered turtles and boasts of huge limestone cliffs.

Educating guests

The resorts’ owner also allots 3 percent of its profits to environmental initiatives.

The resorts are also developing a standardized nature interpretation, where every guest would be provided with information on the natural surroundings of the resorts, including the introduction of the names of birds and fish.

“It’s heartfelt. We always try to find ways to relate to our guests how natural resources relate to us. People not just come and go. There is a deliberate effort to raise their environmental consciousness,” Laririt said.

From January to July, the El Nido resorts reported 12,735 room nights (the number of nights the rooms were occupied). Its top clients are Filipinos (20 percent), Koreans (20 percent), Japanese (10 percent), Europeans (10 percent) and North Americans (10 percent).

Other winners

Making it to the Green List “shows that environmentally sustainable practices can be done even in a Third World (country) like ours. It’s not a case of either development or environmental preservation,” Irma Rose C. Marcelo, executive director of the El Nido Foundation Inc., said in a phone interview.

The other top destinations are Nihiwatu in Indonesia, Grootbos Nature Reserve in South Africa, Aspen Skiing Company in Colorado, Adventure Life Journeys, which runs tours in Antarctica and Africa, La Ruta Moskitia in Honduras, and Tenuta di Spannochia in Italy.

Conde Nast Publications Ltd. is also known for its fashion and lifestyle magazines, including the widely popular Vogue, Tatler, Vanity Fair, GQ, World of Interiors and Brides.

VIRTUAL TOURS: EL NIDO RESORTS << must visit!!! 
El Nido Resorts 
www.elnidopalawan.com


----------



## allan_dude

...


----------



## allan_dude

...


----------



## allan_dude

...


----------



## allan_dude

...


----------



## allan_dude

Tourists urged to have a blast in Batanes

_By Blanche Rivera
Inquirer
Last updated 05:04am (Mla time) 09/14/2006

Published on Page A1 of the September 14, 2006 issue of the Philippine Daily Inquirer_

BATAN ISLAND, BATANES -- The provincial government hopes that in time, a blessing will finally emerge from the wind and rain that constantly lash these storm-battered islands.

Unfamiliar to foreigners and unchartered by most Filipinos, Batanes province, a cluster of seven islands on the northern tip of the Philippines, has practically been nothing more than a reference point for the weather bureau.

And its reputation as being “in the eye of the storm” has cost the province much-needed investments over the years, according to Vice Gov. Constante Castillejos.

“The problem is that PAGASA (Philippine Atmospheric, Geophysical and Astronomical Services Administration) has made us a reference point for typhoons, and [investors] shy away from typhoons,” he told the Inquirer during a recent visit to the province.

But Castillejos is hoping the curse would soon become a come-on for tourists who thrive on adventure, and who may want to experience exactly what it’s like living with 200 kph winds and riding a faluwa (a local boat) over giant waves formed by three converging currents.

“Tourists would want to see the brunt of the typhoons. They will stay here. The negative can be used to our advantage,” Castillejos said.

*Postcard-pretty*

Less than 2,000 tourists were documented to have visited Batanes last year, a pity considering the sights -- and insights -- that this postcard-pretty place offers.

Batanes is known for its centuries-old stone houses and churches, lush hills and cliffs, and friendly folk called Ivatan. But few are aware that the frequent storms have developed a people so attuned to nature that they do not need a weather bureau to tell them when the wind will bring bad news.

“It’s different here from Manila, where even 30 kph winds can swoop down and destroy the shanties in, say, Tandang Sora,” said Castillejos, who once lived near the University of the Philippines campus in Diliman, Quezon City, where he studied for a master’s degree.

“Here, you have houses that have withstood storms. The walls are thick. The people here are prepared. They know when a storm’s coming,” he said.

So much so that when PAGASA raises Signal No. 2 or 3 in Batanes, a housewife tending her sari-sari (variety/convenience) store would not close shop for the day and a fisherman preparing to go out to sea would most likely proceed to get his catch.

“It’s just Signal No. 2. That’s nothing,” Leonardo Hostallero, a councilor in the municipality of Ivana, said as PAGASA raised a storm signal over the province and text messages started coming in from Manila, warning this reporter and friends that it was unsafe to stay because another storm was headed here.

*Drizzle, soft breeze*

“If you go to Batanes in July or August, better bring all your clothes and a resumé because you’re likely to spend Valentine’s Day there,” a PAGASA official once joked.

But Hostallero was actually correct.

Apart from a drizzle and a soft breeze, Storm Signal No. 2 did nothing to Batanes. The games and carabao fight for Basco’s 221st fiesta pushed through, and the Asian Spirit flight the next day was hardly delayed, much less cancelled.

(But municipal workers and students often get a break when storm signals are raised because provincial government and Department of Education officials are compelled to suspend classes or work.)

Castillejos travels frequently to Manila. Even when PAGASA officials have raised Signal No. 3 in Batanes, he does not cancel a planned trip home and goes to the Manila domestic airport anyway.

Past experiences have shown that the weather in Batanes as projected in Manila is hardly the way it is in the far-flung province, he said.

“Even the airline knows this,” he added. “When there is an announcement in Manila, airline officials simply call their office in Batanes and ask for the wind knots. And they fly when they’re told it’s safe to fly.”

*‘Happy’*

Batanes is almost two hours by plane from Manila. Of its seven islands, only three --Batan, Sabtang and Itbayat -- are inhabited. There are only over 15,000 people on the three islands, almost 10,000 of whom are in Batan, according to Castillejos.

“The only time people stay indoors is when they feel that the wind is too strong for them to even walk down the street -- and that should be around 180 to 200 kph,” Hostallero said.

Beth Valones, a native of Rizal province who has lived in Ivana for eight years, said the locals were often “happy” to hear an announcement of a storm because the wind would then be strong enough to cause coconuts to fall and logs to be washed down from the mountains for easy picking.

“You will see people going out to the shores and hillsides during a storm. It doesn’t bother them,” she said.

No longer a stranger to the province, Valones has found that the more difficult time for Batanes residents is not the typhoon season from June to December but the “winter months” from December to February.

*‘Vakul’*

Then, she said, the temperature could drop so low that “Baguio would seem hot,” and going out even with layers and layers of clothing would be an arduous task.

The Ivatan elders usually wear a kind of headdress called “vakul” to protect them from extreme heat and extreme cold.

The vakul is made from a type of grass that grows in Batanes (the same grass used for the native houses’ roofs) and has an abaca lining. Some also wear vests made from the same material.

The traditional Ivatan house is made of stone and lime, with walls about a meter thick. Its windows are small and few.

Some houses have a rock with a hole buried deep into the ground nearby. A rope tied through the hole in the rock and connected to the roof serves as an anchor ensuring that the roof would not get blown away during strong typhoons.

Even the two-story modern cement houses intermittently lining the roads of Basco have walls at least half a meter thick to withstand harsh winds.

“People here are used to living with storms,” Hostallero declared.

And visitors may have much to learn from living through their own depressions, literally.


----------



## normandb

*Palawan*, is a diver's paradise, it has miles of sub-surface coral and rainbow reef walls which surround the coasts and coves teeming with rich marine life. It is wrapped in a mantel of rainforests, majestic mountains, primeval caves, and pristine beaches.

Matinloc Island, Palawan









Lagoon, Palawan









Estrella Falls, Palawan









Massage Hut, Palawan


----------



## Sinjin P.

For tourists who wish to visit the Philippines, we have a thread specially made for you. Feel free to check it out here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=396584


----------



## allan_dude

...


----------



## Sinjin P.

^ No prob, I'd just like to promote the Philippines to the rest of the world kay: I even created multilingual blogs dedicated to our country, you may check out the links on my sig.


----------



## allan_dude

_So patriotic of you sinjin!_   
--
_check this out! Ananyana Resort in Panglao, Bohol _ 
--


----------



## allan_dude

*Diving and nearby islands *


----------



## Sinjin P.

^ Why don't you post in the Philippine Forums too? Looks like you have a lot to contribute


----------



## allan_dude

RP world center of marine treasures

_By Blanche Rivera
Published on page A1 of the October 15, 2006 issue of the Philippine Daily Inquirer_










OFF the coast of Batangas, only about 60 feet underwater, is a thriving, throbbing marine rainforest, a place experts call the world’s blue water version of the Amazon River basin.

*Familiar only to divers and local fishermen, the Verde Island passage has been found to have 1,736 overlapping marine species in a 10-km by 10-km area, the largest concentration of marine life in the world.*

Concern over the need to protect the treasures beneath the waters of Verde Island has been raised in the wake of the recent massive oil spill that wrecked marine resources around Guimaras Island.

Located between the province of Batangas and the island of Mindoro, the Verde Passage corridor is dubbed “the center of the center of the center of the world’s marine shore fish biodiversity.”

“You have a very, very special marine natural heritage,” American marine biologist Kent Carpenter, global marine species assessment coordinator of World Conservation Union, said in a forum on marine biodiversity in Makati on Friday.

Carpenter and fellow researcher Victor Springer of the Smithsonian Institution were the ones who discovered in 2004 that the Philippines, not Indonesia, was the center of the center of marine shore fish biodiversity in the world.

Straddling the Indo-Malaya-Philippines archipelago (IMPA), the Sulu Sulawesi Seascape occupies an area of 900,000 square kilometers and supports some 35 million people.

The seascape is at the heart of the coral triangle which accounts for 50 percent of the world’s coral reefs and is recognized as the center of the highest concentration of marine biodiversity in the world.

Carpenter, who has been doing comparative studies of marine resource concentration in the IMPA, found that central Philippines is the center of that center of marine biodiversity.

And at the heart of that is little-known Verde Island.

The site with the second greatest number of species is in Palau Bintan in Indonesia, which has 1,670 species in a 10 by 10 km area.

“You really have this international obligation and responsibility to preserve this marine counterpart of the Amazon River basin… If you were to preserve this, the world would benefit as well,” Carpenter said.

“But more important than that, you have something here that is a source of national pride,” he said.

_Regulating shipping_

The Amazon River Basin—covering 40 percent of the entire South American continent—is home to the largest rainforest on earth. The Amazon rainforest has more species of plants and animals than any other terrestrial ecosystem, hosting around 30 percent of the world’s species.

A single bush in the Amazon may have more species of ants than the entire British Isles, while one hectare of its forest may have more than 480 species of trees.

Speaking before environmentalists and government officials, Carpenter said the Philippines, which recently witnessed one of the worst oil spills that damaged vast marine resources in the Visayas, needed to exert more effort to take better care of its corals.

“The Philippines is in a crossroads. You need to take advantage of that in terms of economic support,” Carpenter said.

“I think what you need to do is to be more careful about the sort of shipping that goes through here. One of the proposals is to make the Verde Island passage a particularly sensitive shipping area, an international agreement,” he said.









_RARE: Pygmy seahorse no bigger than a fingernail. YVETTE LEE_

_Strict safety standards_

The World Wide Fund for Nature-Philippines has already proposed the delineation of particularly sensitive shipping areas (PSSA), where stricter maritime safety standards will be imposed on vessels using the route.

A WWF map shows that international and domestic sea lanes overlap with priority marine conservation sites. The National Disaster Coordinating Council, however, has yet to act on the proposal.

_Livelihood and heritage_

A tripartite partnership of First Philippine Conservation Inc., Conservation International-Philippines and First Gen Corp. started the Verde Island Integrated Conservation and Development Program in 2004 to eliminate destructive activities in the sea and promote the area as a prime tourist destination.

Carpenter said the Philippines needed to strictly enforce the laws and heed the suggestions and recommendations of environmental experts to protect its marine life.

“You have some of the best marine scientists in the world here. You have over 400 marine parks. You have people that support you. Somehow, you just need to get the enforcement there,” he said.

He said that despite bans on illegal fishing, he was aware that this illegal activity was still going on in several places in the Philippines, which has nearly 900 coastal municipalities.

“You have to increase your efforts to come to a sort of balance between livelihood and preserving your natural heritage,” Carpenter said.


----------



## Neutral!

Very nice the Phillipines holds many a treasures.


----------



## great184

To all those scrapermaniacs in the forum....

Panglao Island

The best future beach mecca! btr than crowded Boracay! No night life yet though! But Im ready to be the pioneer!


----------



## Animo

*Chile/Chili country*

By Adrian Carlo C. Velasco


























Bicolanos are natural-born entertainers. They never fail to put on a show. This is probably why the spicy peninsula is home to celebrities like Nora Aunor, Celia Rodriguez, Eddie Garcia, Mirriam Quiambao, etc.

Last year, a total of 501,378 domestic and foreign tourists visited Bicol (a six percent increase from 2004), with a marked spike in visitors every September, when Naga City welcomes hundreds of tourists to the Peñafrancia festival.

Cultural and military parades fire up the city, while bazaars and exhibits add color to the fiesta. It’s also a respite from schoolwork for students, whose classes are suspended up to three weeks so they can practice their production numbers.

Families open their homes to guests and give them a sample of the infamous Bicolano cuisine (laing, Bicol express, gata dishes and pili delicacies). 










* Viva la Virgen!*

Peñafrancia fiesta, held every third week of September, celebrates the feast day of Bicol’s patron saint—Our Lady of Peñafrancia. The celebration kicks off with Traslacion, where the image of Virgin Mary is carried from the shrine to the Naga Cathedral by a multitude of barefoot men. Ina, as devotees call her, is then returned to the shrine by fluvial procession along the Bicol river on the third Saturday. Thousands of pilgrims, as well as curious onlookers flock to the cathedral or wait along the riverbank to witness these processions.

In line with the Catholic custom, the Department of Tourism Region V, the city government of Naga and the Regional Development Council initiated an annual event, dubbed “Gayon Bicol Fiesta,” showcasing festivals from the region’s seven cities and six provinces. After being held in Intramuros for the past two years, the event was brought to Naga City last year, where the festivities were highlighted by a street dance parade competition, Peñafrancia fluvial procession and the Miss Bicol Festival Queen. 

* The province with an edge*


























One of the offshoots of the festival is a tour of less popular destinations in Camarines Sur. Just a few minutes away from Naga, the provincial capitol complex in the capital Pili promises edgy amusement. Among the attractions in the wi-fi-capable center, headed by Gov. Luis Raymund Villafuerte Jr., is the Camsur Watersports Complex. The six-hectare complex, with a six-point cable ski system, is the first of its kind in the Philippines and Asia. It features extreme sports like wakeboarding, kneeboarding, water skiing and wakeskating. The most popular is wakeboarding, where the rider stands on a single board with stationary nonrelease bindings for each foot, standing sideways.

Accomodation isn’t a problem if you plan to stay over the weekend. The Ecovillage, The Mansion Suites and the soon-to-open luxury villas and suites are all a stone’s throw away from the cable park and may be booked for very reasonable prices. The rooms are spacious equipped with cable-ready 29-inch TV sets, air-conditioning and other five-star services. Right in front of the mansion is the Information Technology Center, which houses a call center and animation studio—a first in the region. The complex also features the aviary, man-made caves and ampitheater, among others. 

* Nature trip*


































If you’re up for a good ‘ol nature walk, escape to the soothing sights of Consocep Mountain Resort, 15 minutes away from Pili. Experience the serenity of Mt. Isarog while camping out under the forest canopy. Bathe in the crystal clear waters of three waterfalls—Tumaguiti, Kawa-kawa and Bulalacao. Groups can dine on banana trunks at the center park or climb and view the woods on top of the treehouse. Drop by the deer farm, where you can pet and feed Australian deer. 

* Virgin paradise*


























Camarines Sur’s best kept secret is the white beach coast of Caramoan. The town is a 4,000 hectare limestone forest famous for its ecosystem, caves, untouched beaches and uninhabited islets. The Department of Environment and Natural Resources declared 380 hectares of Caramoan as a protected area in 1938. A nature-friendly resort is currently being developed in the area.

For inquiries, call (02) 523-8411, (054) 447-3159 or (6352) 820-3664 or log on to www.camarinessur.gov.ph or www.wowbicol.com.

Sources: DoT-V, Provincial Government of Camarines Sur
http://www.manilastandardtoday.com/?page=goodLife01_sept28_2006


----------



## allan_dude

...


----------



## allan_dude

*Philippine tourism resort Boracay one of Asia's premier attractions: survey*

An internationally claimed tourism magazine has confirmed that the Philippine powdery white sand resort of Boracay is still one of Asia's premier tourist attractions, said the Philippine Department of Tourism (DOT) Thursday.

The DOT quoted Singapore-based AdAsia publisher Allein Moore as saying that his magazine's readers are "in good position to judge because they are great travelers and fly around the region frequently on business as they are an affluent group and they expect high standards from the airlines and the hotels that service them."

The survey conducted by AdAsia hailed Boracay Island as one of Asia's premier attractions in Asia Pacific during the Second Annual Asia Travel and Tourism Creative Awards.

The powdery white beaches in Boracay joined the ranks of the Grand Palace in Thailand, Guchi Tunel in Vietnam, Angkor Wat in Cambodia, MT Cook in New Zealand, Gold Coast in Australia, and the Water Village in Brunei as the jewels of the region.

The DOT said most of the entries in the survey came from China, Japan, Indonesia, Malaysia, India and the Philippines.

"Boracay has turned into the country's most recognized signature tourist destinations in the international tourism market," Tourism Secretary Joseph Durano said.

_Source: Xinhua _


----------



## allan_dude

*Discovering surfing paradise in Eastern Samar*

By Vicente Labro

Published on page B1 of the November 5, 2006 issue of the Philippine Daily Inquirer

GUIUAN, EASTERN SAMAR—Calicoan Island here is positioning itself as a surfing paradise with its white sand beaches and big waves courtesy of the Pacific Ocean.

And its efforts just got a big boost when it played host to the 4th leg of the Philippine Surfing Championship Circuit.

Some 64 surfing enthusiasts from different parts of the country competed in surfing competition, last Oct. 18-21.

The competition also brought in scores of local and foreign visitors.

“This was the second time that the competition was held here in Guiuan,” said Zeny Pallugna, PSF secretary general and event organizer.

The PSF provided the technical staff and the judges and tabulators and took care of inviting surfers to join the event. It also promoted the island as a venue for international events.

The PSF, headed by Rep. Prospero Pichay, has started talks with the Association of Surfing Professionals in Queensland, Australia, on the possible holding of an international surfing competition in Calicoan Island, Pallugna says.

“I was tasked to take photos here (and) to make a report about Guiuan because we (the PSF) are recommending Guiuan to hold an international event in the near future,” she adds.

Calicoan is said to have two kinds of waves, the right-hander and the left-hander, meaning that surfers can move in to ride a wave either from the left or right side.

Joseph Olinduaso, the contest director, who has been surfing for 17 years now, says that the wave in Calicoan had its own character.

“Even if the wave is big, it is still friendly to the surfers,” he says.

“They (surfers) can still make certain kinds of maneuvers that the judges are looking for in the competition.”

According to Olindauso, the waves here are ideal for both beginners and seasoned surfers, unlike the waves of Siargao and Catanduanes which are more suited to the skilled surfers.

Among the contestants in the last competition was Dodo Espejon, the winner of the 2005 surfing finals.

The surfing competition here in Calicoan Island last year also lured a young boy to try riding the waves.

Now, the young boy—Dangie Lace, 13, who hails from Sulangan Island, the islet next to Calicoan—formally joined the competition.

He was the first and only contestant from Guiuan.


----------



## Sinjin P.

club_ultima2006 said:


> If you are visiting Manila, never never never exchange money outside the MALLS. It is much better and safer to exchange your foreign money at the money changer inside the Mall area.
> 
> Just my cents!


I'm sure you were able to watch the latest XxX episode... :yes:


----------



## Animo

*Viva Higantes Fiesta!*


































*The town fiesta is held annually in honor of the towns patron saint, San Clemente. It is highlighted by a procession where the images of San Clemente are taken to the river. A parade is held with higantes or huge papier mache effigies dressed in native costums.*​
The town of Angono in the province of Rizal will once again make us awe in wonder 6ith their giant effigies made of papier mache in its annual Higantes Festival. Higantes is a Spanish term meaning giants.

The town’s fiesta celebrated every November 22-23 in honor of its patron saint, Saint Clement (San Celemente).

During this time the image of Saint Clement is brought of the church for a procession and a fluvial parade at the Laguna de Bay. Aside from the parade of the Higantes, there are also other activities lined up for the occasion like the Brass Band/ Drum and Lyre Parade, and a beauty pageant.

The activities for November 22-23 are as follows:


























November 22 -BISPERAS MAYORES and HIGANTES FESTIVAL

8:00AM -Brass Band/ Drum and Lyre Parade National Road
Higantes Festival 2006
Street Dancing

12:00NN -Hot Air Balloon Display St. Clement Parish Church
1:30PM -Brass Band/ Drum and Lyre Parade National Road/ Main Streets
4:00PM -Baton Twirling Competition and Brass Band St. Clement Parish Church
And Drum and Lyre Competition

7:00 PM -National Costume Competition Angono Municipal Hall
MISS YOUNG INTERNATIONAL 2006

8:00PM -Hot Air Balloon Display St. Clement Parish Church
8:30PM-Fireworks Display St. Clement Parish Church
-Serenata ng mga Banda St. Clement Parish Church


























November 23 -FEAST OF SAINT CLEMENT/ ANGONO TOWN FIESTA

6:00AM -Concelebrated Mass St. Clement Parish Church
7:30AM -Hot Air Balloon Display St. Clement Parish Church
7:45AM -Procession for Saint Clement (going to the Bay) Main Roads and Streets


























Higantes Merrymaking
Parehadoras Procession

12:00NN -Fluvial Parade Laguna de Bay
1:00PM -Procession for Saint Clement (going back to church)
Higantes Merrymaking Main Roads and Streets
Parehadoras Procession

http://www.byahilo.com


----------



## Animo

*Luna, Amorsolo and Zóbel invade San Francisco*

*Juan Luna
(1857–1899)*










Untitled (Woman with Manton),
ca. 1880s. Oil on canvas.
Ayala Museum Collection
(Gift of Mercedes Zobel McMicking).










Untitled (Lady at the Racetrack),
ca. 1880s. Oil on canvas.
Ayala Museum Collection
(Gift of Mercedes Zobel McMicking).

*Fernando Amorsolo
(1892–1972)*









_“Before the Feast” by Fernando Amorsolo, 1952, oil on canvas, gift of Mr. and Mrs. Eduardo Sainz de Vicuña._










Untitled (Palay Maiden), 1920. Oil on canvas. Ayala Museum Collection.










Bagobo, 1932. Oil on canvas.
Ayala Museum Collection. 

*Fernando Zóbel
(1924–1984)
*










Quatro Lineas, 1972. Oil on canvas.
Ayala Corporation Collection.










Icaro, 1962. Oil on canvas.
Ayala Corporation Collection.


By Rome Jorge

We don’t get much respect. In many Asian art festivals—be it for painting, sculpture, dance or theater—the Philippines is often unrepresented. They don’t know what to make of us. The most reluctant of Asians, the most westernized of Asians and the un-Asian of Asians is what we are known to be. They don’t know where we’re coming from. We fail categorization. Those looking for art that is distinctly representative of each Asian nation—showcase stereotypes that define national identity by the exclusion of any foreign influences—cannot comprehend our culture—a young nation born of a mix of numerous civilizations, one defined not by purity but by inclusion and mutability. They just don’t get us. We freak them out.

“In the US, when they say Asian art, they mean Japan, China, Korea and India. The Philippines is often marginalized. Our art tends to be dismissed as a parochial copy of western forms because they are not aware of our long tradition we have of western academic painting. They tend to dismiss us as simply a colony because they don’t see the overarching history and development. We are a transnational culture that has for the last 500 years been an accommodation of eastern and western forms, therefore a legitimate expression they need to recognize,” attests Florida Capistrano-Baker, doctor of art history and director of the Ayala Museum. This poor world is deprived of our art. They don’t know what they’re missing.

But that is about to change. And we are calling upon no less than three of the greatest Filipino painters of all time—Juan Luna, Fernando Amorsolo and Fernando Zobel—to set them straight.

“Pioneers of Philippine Art: Luna, Amorsolo, Zobel,” a traveling version of the new Ayala Museum’s inaugural exhibit, opens at the Hambrecht Gallery of the Asian Art Museum in San Francisco (AAMSF) from October 20 to January 7, 2007. Curated by Baker, the exhibit showcases 18 paintings by Luna, some 40 by Amorsolo and more than 50 by Zobel. The exhibit includes notably iconoclastic and highly revealing pieces, such as forays into social realism by Luna, a painting of an American lady in Filipiniana costume by Amorsolo and realistic portrait of Jose McMicking in the grand academic manner by Zobel.

Fernando Zobel de Ayala, president of Ayala Corp. who bares the name of one of the most influential painters in Philippine history, declares, “This will be a great way to showcase to Philippine art not just for the Filipino-American communities, many of whom reside in the California area, but also to all Americans.” He adds, “We have been bringing collections from abroad. But now we can showcase our art to some of the major institutions in the United States.” Baker explains that the exhibition narrative seeks to portray the evolution of Philippine art.

The exhibit is but the first of many. In an exclusive agreement, the Ayala Museum is set to organize an exhibit for the AAMSF every two years. “I suppose over time, I see no reason why more recent artists would not be introduced,” reveals Zobel.

Baker explains, “One of the focuses of the exhibit is on the experimentation of Juan Luna with social realism which was a 100 years ahead of the movement in the Philippines.” A Filipino of the 1800’s hell bent on proving his race the equal of its colonial rulers, Luna focused at besting his Spanish contemporaries at the then-accepted grand academic manner at a time when the likes of Claude Monet and Edward Degas dared ridicule and ostracism with their then-radical impressionistic approaches.

This new insight into his forays into social realism with its grim scenes of daily hardship reveals the man was braver in more ways than one.

“Fernando Amorsolo’s exhibit focuses on his pioneering work on the use of impressionistic techniques, his use of beauty as a statement of identity, as a statement of resistance against American colonial rule,” elucidates Baker. By providing truly Filipino archetypes of beauty with his idyllic rural landscapes glowing tropical light and with his glamorized morena women, National Artist Amorsolo defined and differentiated as early as the 1920’s our national identity from American pop culture hegemony.

Elucidating on Fernando Zobel, Baker reveals, “His work metamorphosed into nonobjective art where he tried to distill the essence of his subject through abstract expressionism.” Zobel, along with his contemporaries such as National Artists Cesar Legaspi and Victorio Edades were part of the famed 13 Moderns, the pioneering painters who broke free from conventions in the 1950’s with abstract expressionist, social realist and cubist works.

Baker reveals that already the impending exhibit has ignited discussions on Internet message boards among foreigners and locals about Luna, Amorsolo and Zobel. The world will soon know them better up close and personal.

Long ago, they showed us the way to back to ourselves. Now, they are set to lead the world into rediscovering our artistry. Then as always, Juan Luna, Fernando Amorsolo and Fernando Zobel are the pioneers of Philippine painting.

Asian Art Museum in San Francisco is located 200 Larkin Street, San Francisco, California, USA. For details, call 4155813500, log-on to www.asianart.org or visit the Ayala Museum at Greenbelt Park Makati Avenue, call (+632)7577117 to 21or log-on to www.ayalamuseum.com.

http://www.manilatimes.net/national/2006/oct/09/yehey/life/20061009lif1.html


----------



## Animo

*Magellan reconquers with ‘tapas’ and sherry on the beach*










































WE may have beaten him 485 years ago, but Ferdinand Magellan—the admiral who first spanned the Pacific in the service of Spain, and who also became the first western colonizer defeated by Asians—is now conquering the hearts of Filipinos.

This time, Spain seeks to win us over not with the sword, the cross or that turncoat Portuguese but with paella negra, jamon serano, chorizo, salchachon, manchego cheese, fabada asturiana, callos madrileña, tatalettes, gambas gabardina, jamon croquetas, amontillado, cava and rioja, not to mention a troupe of fun-loving Spaniards who know the complete lyrics to Yoyoy Villame’s comical tribute to a sailor our forefathers dispatched to meet his maker on our heavenly beaches. He may have died in Mactan, but the spirit of Magellan lives off the coast of Davao on Samal Island, home to Pearl Farm and the Flavors of Spain.


































This whole month of November, surrender to the allure of Spain’s irresistible wines, sumptuous tapas prepared by Chef Mikel Arriet Arruiz as well as some of the Philippine’s most pristine beaches and astounding dive sites as Pearl Farm Beach Resort hosts the “Flavors of Spain 2006.” You can even cap your blissful days and intoxicating nights by joining Pearl Farm general manager Juan Roca and his friends as they sing Villame’s classic novelty song “Magellan.” Suave and continental as Roca may be, even he lets loose after feasting on the finest tapas and wine. And so should you.

“Flavors of Spain” is a yearly event made possible by the Trade Commission of Spain and Fuego Hotels and Properties that manages Taal Vista Hotel in Tagaytay, Terrazaz de Punta Fuego and Club Punta Fuego both in Nasugbu and the Pearl Farm. “Flavors of Spain” started this year at the Ayala Museum on September 21.


























To indulge in the “Flavors of Spain” at the Pearl Farm is to appreciate Iberian culture and to love one’s own motherland even more. The perfect match to a beachside night is a finest bottle of gran reserva wine from Rioja. Sherry, a spirited and fiery wine fortified with brandy from the town of Jerez, makes perfect sense when paired with the salty and oily treats of tapas.

Tapas—traditionally bite size portions that can sustain one until lunch or dinnertime—has a rich colorful history. Some will tell you, doubtless over slices of ham, sausages or croquettes, the tapas originated when King Alfonso the 10th grew ill and could only consume small portions of food at a time. Upon his recovery, he decreed that no inn could serve alcohol without something to eat; he didn’t want any of his subjects to fall ill by drinking on an empty stomach. Others point to the habit of putting a piece of cheese or ham over one’s wine glass or goblet to prevent dust or insects from falling into the drink during long siestas. Regardless, it is at Pearl Farm that one appreciates best the rationale for tapas.


























Tapas make perfect sense after a morning spent working an appetite from a dive to explore Samal Island’s colorful coral gardens and Second World War Japanese wrecks; or an afternoon lounging by Pearl Farm’s Infinity Pool, so named because the water’s edge blends seamlessly with the sea; or a relaxing evening, receiving the most pleasurable massage at the Ylang Ylang Spa. Tapas, along with Spanish wines and spirits, are the perfect fuel on nights carousing at the portside Parola Bar where, deny as you might the morning after, you found yourself belting “Volare,” “La Bamba,” “Living La Vida Loca,” and yes, even “Magellan.”

Eat, drink, enjoy and understand. Indulge and surrender to pleasure. Sink your toes into the fine white sand. Feel the sea breeze in your hair. Feel the fire on your tongue as you sip rioja with your hamon. Taste the “Flavors of Spain” at Pearl Farm.


































Pearl Farm is at Kuputian, Samal Island. For details, visit the Manila sales office at 1504 Corporate Center, 139 Valero Street, Salcedo Village, Makati City or call 7501896, e-mail [email protected] or log-on to www.pearlfarmresort.com.


----------



## [dx]

Aerial view of Mayon Volcano and Legazpi City

Photo by mikeorante


----------



## allan_dude

Party animals can also check out Sinulog in Cebu and Dinagyang in Iloilo happening this January.. ^^


----------



## Animo

*Bringing ‘pandanggo’ to the streets*


















By Deni Rose M. Afinidad

*FOR *most Filipinos, a loved one’s arrival and departure calls for a celebration. A farewell gathering is thrown for the emigrant; whereas a welcome-back shindig is tossed for the balikbayan. Singlehood is sealed by a stag party or a bridal shower; while a newborn is greeted with a baby bash. 

The least known of these rituals is the dancing of the Filipino women to welcome or send off their town’s fishermen—a rite that is now a popular festival in Oriental Mindoro. 

This festival, dubbed the Pandang Gitab or the “Festival of Lights,” was coined after the famous Filipino folk dance, pandanggo sa ilaw, and dagitab (flicker of light). It involves lively street dancing, adapting the basic steps and music of the original pandanggo sa ilaw. 

Celebrated every second week of November as a major event in commemoration of Oriental Mindoro’s founding anniversary, the Pandang Gitab festival recently capped its third installment, participated by hundreds of performers from eight different sectors of the province—schools, cooperatives, and non-government organizations, among others. 

Pandanggo sa ilaw, where Pandang Gitab was derived, is a popular dance of grace and balance that begun in Lubang Island, Mindoro. It was danced as a send-off and welcome to the male villagers going out to sea for fishing in the cold early hours of the morning. 

The term pandanggo came from the Spanish word fandango, which is a dance characterized by lively steps and clapping that varies in rhythm in three-fourths time. As props, dancers of the pandanggo use three tinghoys, balanced on the head and at the back of each hand. The dancers then gyrate their hips and torso, while the lighted wicks of the tinghoys helplessly flicker like fireflies in the wind-kissed darkness of the seafront. 

From the harbor, the Mindoreños carried their famed pandanggo sa ilaw in the streets of Calapan, Oriental Mindoro’s capital. The road then seemed like an oasis of light, covered by a flood of dancers in traditional and re-engineered ternos and barongs. 

The dancers’ costumes varied from plain to flashy, mostly with floral prints and dominantly orange hues. Some even demonstrated themed outfits, ranging from the sallow reconnaissance of the katipuneros, up an adrenaline high to Rio’s Carnival Festival. 

Boys and girls, young and old—they all swayed their arms and hips without a trace of nervousness, as if dancing has become as natural as breathing. 

Enduring the heat of the candles in their heads and palms, the participants bopped all the way down the 2-km stretch of the street, carrying with them their iridescent candles in glass, in bamboos, in coconut shells, or even in recycled soft drink bottles. 

As cherry on the icing, some groups carried life-size statues and props. Some danced, alongside their army of drum and xylophone players. Some even performed on barefoot. 

But the most remarkable of all were two groups of students that incorporated exhibitions and cheering routines in their steps. One group had a couple of girls dancing and balancing their candles while being raised in moving, elevated platform; whereas the other one created moving human pyramids whose layers of performers were balancing lighted candles on their heads! 

Besides the lights and the sights, the scent of burning candles wafted in the air, while the loud, waltz-like melody of the pandanggo repeatedly played without cuts. 

Where it is safe from catching fire, and where one could still suppress the worry that any of the escalated candles might hit the sagging electric wires, there stood the intrigued audience—composed of locals and tourists alike—taking pictures of their favorites, or simply marveling at the fruits of Filipino creativity and hard work. 

As a side event to the Pandang Gitab Festival, a drums and glockenspiel competition was held at the provincial capitol the next day, in which more than 10 schools competed in rendering the Marsta ng Mindoro song, coupled with their choice of contemporary piece. 

Overall, the third Pandang Gitab Festival did not only increase the demand for candles and matches, but also the demand for cooperation among the Mindoreños. In fact, the P50,000 grand prize that was at stake was too scanty to cover the effort and expenses of a group of at least 50 dancers, which shouldered one-month preparations, and shelled out personal funds for costumes, props, and their choreographers’ talent fees. 

But despite the meager reward, one would wonder why many still joined the festival. Perhaps, it was not all about the money. For the sake of artistry, the Mindoreños gave it their all. 

http://www.manilastandardtoday.com/?page=goodLife1_jan11_2007


----------



## jbkayaker12

Nice below the surface pictures on this site.



http://www.scubadivephilippines.com


----------



## jbkayaker12

Diving safari.



Diving in the Philippines


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## [dx]

_
Morong Church_
Photo by Erik Joseph Castelo


----------



## [dx]

_
Morong Church_
Photo by Erik Joseph Castelo


----------



## Lili

Beautiful! I like this thread!


----------



## metrosuburban

waahh!!! I love it!! I love it!!


----------



## aranetacoliseum

THE MODERN SIDE OF THE PHILIPPINES





wynngd said:


> By the way guys, My flight to Taiwan was early this morning and this is my shot of Metro Manila Skyline at around 8:00AM. Middle is Makati CBD, bottom is Fort Bonifacio Global City, right is Rockwell center, and the cluster farther in the top of the frame is Manila.





cosmoManila said:


> @Araneta: Wow, Quezon Bridge does look European.
> 
> Works of Gustav Eiffel in Manila
> The Quezon Bridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iglesia de San Sebastian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other Photos
> Bonifacio High Street - a new outdoor retail development
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockwell Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PowerPlant Mall at Rockwell Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ayala Center shopping district
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, old Manila
> The old HongKong Shanghai Banking Corp. Building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El Hogar Building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pasig River banks


luv it! luv it!


----------



## kevinb

^^ Simply amazing. One of SEAs best cities.


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## wynngd

Have you seen Coron, Palawan? (my 2006 summer break away)




















Island Hoping











Kalayan Lake (considered the cleanest lake in the country)

Entrance









Clear deep water











Tall Volcano closer


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## flesh_is_weak

is kalayan lake the one in palawan where they have thousands of non-stinging jellyfish?


----------



## wynngd

I've never seen that in kalayan lake in Coron. There are caves in the side wall of the lake but I never encountered this Jellyfish. It is so clean that they forbid doing scuba diving.


----------



## redu23

*********************








*********************


----------



## redu23

Taal Volcano crater.


----------



## flesh_is_weak

wynngd said:


> I've never seen that in kalayan lake in Coron. There are caves in the side wall of the lake but I never encountered this Jellyfish. It is so clean that they forbid doing scuba diving.


ah ok...

must have been another lake...

but im sure that it was also in palawan since i seen it on a TV feature a few months back...


----------



## adverg

I am speechless when I read the testimony of foreigners who discovered the hidden beauty of Philippines and can't believe that according to recent surveys about destination that are most appealing this year in terms of international tours with regards to budget, relax and nightlife travelling, Manila was on top 5, I cant believe. Now the whole world discovered the truth about Philippines and cannot hide anymore the unique beauty of its surrounding and world renowned hospitality of it's people. With this momentus, no one now can reject the unique beauty of Philippines no matter what kind of publicity they will do, it will shine like a star and above all. Mabuhay Philippines my loving country.


----------



## Animo

*Asia's surprise package*










*CHINESE/Spanish/American, crowded, lively and unique, the Philippines capital of Manila is southeast Asia's surprise package only a seven-hour flight from Australia.*

*Morning *

The modern-day Philippines has been shaped by two religions, Islam, introduced in the 14th century by the Arabs, and Christianity, in the 16th century by Spain. Today, Islam survives mainly in the country's south. Manila, on the northern island of Luzon, is predominantly Christian. 

Presbyterian and Methodist missionaries arrived with American soldiers fighting the Spaniards in 1899, and these spun off into the Anglican-allied independent church Aglipay and the rapidly expanding Church of Christ.

The 16th century colonisation by Spain left the most enduring architectural stamp on Manila, most of it in the walled Intramuros, one of the world's best-preserved medieval cities. It is centred on the Manila Cathedral, but includes San Augustin, the country's oldest stone church, now UNESCO World Heritage-listed. 

In San Augustin, look for the graves of the two conquistadors, Martin de Goiti, killed by Chinese pirates and warriors in 1675, and Juan de Salcedo. Together they wrested control of Manila from the ruling Muslim sultans in 1571. Also in Intramuros is Fort Santiago, built by Filipinos in forced labour over a period of 150 years and now a lushly vegetated park.

*Lunch*

Check out any shopping centre or enjoy the views over Manila Bay from cafes along South Boulevard. It is difficult to define the food of a nation that has 120 ethnic groups living on 7000 islands, which has been influenced by Chinese, Arab and Polynesian traders and visitors over many centuries, and governed by Mexico on behalf of Spain until 1898 and then by Americans until the Japanese occupation from 1942-46. 

Seafood is ubiquitous, in Chinese dishes and versions of Spanish paella. Spit-roasted pig could reflect a Polynesian influence but has a Spanish name, lechon. Desserts are reminiscent of Spain, but there is plenty of tropical fruit.

*Afternoon*

Visit the Philippine Presidential Museum in Malacaang Palace, built by the Spanish in the early 19th century. 

The Chinese Cemetery, founded in the mid-1850s, has streets lined with ornate mausoleums. The poor are buried in terraces near the Buddhist Temple. The Philippines claims to be Asia's best value-for-money shopping destination. 

Look for Western designer labels, handcrafted baskets and brassware, hand-embroidered pia cloth, wood figurines and custom-made furniture, clothes, wedding gowns, shoes and embroidery. 

The Mabuhay Shopping Spree promotion (July-October) is supported by the Department of Tourism, and offers privilege cards through travel agents or at the airport for participating stores.

*Day tripping*

The summer capital of Baguio is 250km from Manila, but there are daily flights and it is worth a visit for its scenery and glimpses of the Igorot culture that survived the Spanish lust for the gold in its mountains; the American forces' lust for golfing holidays and privileged living with hot and cold running servants; the American decision, now a Philippines tradition, to make it the centre of government during the summer; and a devastating earthquake in 1990. 

Visit the Baguio City Market, where locals buy and sell to each other as well as tourists. There is also a tourist market at Mines View Park. Look to buy filigree silver here. Clothes produced at the nearby export district are on sale at a factory outlet at Mile-Hi Centre, Camp John Hay, former R&R playground for US military.

*Evening*

Sample restaurants, bars, clubs and cafes in the Malate and Ermita districts of Manila.

More information: www.wowphilippines.com.ph


----------



## [dx]

*Nagcarlan Church*
_Photo by Alfred Ronduen_


----------



## [dx]

*Nagcarlan Church*
_Photo by Alfred Ronduen_


----------



## Gibb

*Carnaza Island, Cebu*


----------



## [dx]

*There's more to Sorsogon than whale sharks*









*Church in Sorsogon City | Photo by bobandzai*









*Sorsogon Provincial Hall | Photo by bobandzai*









*Bacon Church | Photo by BaconSorsogon*

All photos from flickr


----------



## [dx]

*Mysterious Bulusan Lake | Photo by terenzever*









*Emerald Bulusan Lake | Photo by litratista*

All photos from flickr


----------



## [dx]

*Tolong Gapo (Three Rocks) Beach | Photo by BaconSorsogon*









*Sta. Magdalena Beach | Photo by bobandzai*









*Cove in Sorsogon | Photo by Litratista*









*Irosin Hot Springs | Photo by bobandzai*

All photos from flickr


----------



## [dx]

*Nuestra Señora de la Porteria, Daraga, Albay*



six said:


>


repost from the Legazpi City thread


----------



## [dx]

*Batanes - our very own Emerald Isles*









_Above photo by mediamomma_



























_Above photos by estan_

_from flickr_


----------



## [dx]

*More flickr finds*









*Naidi Hills, Basco, Batanes | Photo by Farl*









*Hills of Chadpidan, Basco, Batanes | Photo by Farl*









*Nakabuang beach, Sabtang island, Batanes | Photo by Farl*









*Dacay House, Ivana town, Batan island, Batanes: The oldest stone house in Batanes | Photo by Farl*









*About to land in Batanes | Photo by bingbing*


----------



## [dx]

*Basco Provincial Capitol, Basco, Batan island, Batanes | Photo by Farl*









*Sto. Domingo Church, Basco, Batanes | Photo by Farl*









*Church of San Jose de Ivana, island of Batan, Batanes | Photo by Farl*


----------



## allan_dude

*Philippine tourism industry overshadows ASEAN average growth rate*
_By Satish Gupta_ _Link_


Latest statistics related to Philippines exemplify buoyancy in its tourism sector. The industry in the Philippines has grown by an average of 14 percent per annum comparing the growth in tourism in 2006 to levels in 2004, surpassing the seven percent projected rate for the ASEAN countries cited by the United Nations.

As per the information available, each year since 2004, the Philippines have been seeing an additional 300,000 travelers enter customs on average, with 2004 showing the highest volume at 384,126, resulting in 2006 reporting a total of 2,843,345 international travelers coming into the Philippines. Flights into Malaysia have also reflected the growth in tourism, with October 2006 figures showing that 556 weekly international flights were operating in the Philippines with 142,254 seats flown on board, according to www.etravelblackboard.com

In a statement released by the Philippines Department of Tourism (DOT), it said, “The Department’s new global portfolio strategy integrates insights on: winning in core markets, growing in strategic markets, and maintaining interest and awareness in investment markets.”
“In 2006, complementing the successes in core markets, the DOT began to expand its focus. It is now investing across a broader portfolio of markets in a measured, disciplined and systematic way to yield sustainable and long term growths.”

The Philippines needs to capitalize on high-spending Chinese tourists to see further growth in the country’s tourism sector, an economist said.

“(China is) the new source of tourists mainly because they (Chinese) are big spenders. It will be the key factor in the growth of tourism in the Philippines,” said Nicholas Kwan, Standard Chartered Bank (Hong Kong) Ltd. regional head of research in Asia.


----------



## IsaRic

Cebu is definitely a must see


----------



## [dx]

*El Nido? Coron? No, It's Caramoan!*


















_Above Photos by xingkit_









_Photo by janahbanana_









_Photo by kutsara_









_Photo by JarodM_

More Caramoan!



























_Above Photos by verk_



























_Above Photos by pubert_

Caramoan Peninsula










The Caramoan Peninsula has gained tourism popularity in recent years. After the place has been featured in the news and local television programs, local and foreign travelers started to explore the virgin beaches of the peninsula.

To get to Caramoan from Manila, one may either take a 9-hour bus ride or a 1-hour plane ride to Naga City (377 km South of Manila). From Naga City Central Terminal, one may take a van to Sabang port. Travel usually last for 1 hour. From Sabang port, there are small commercial boats that ferry passengers to the Caramoan Port. Schedule of hourly boat departure starts at 5 AM. Boat ride usually lasts for 2-hrs and cost Php120. One may take a jeepney or a tricycle to go to the Centro or the Gota Beach.

It is best to travel the place with a local since the best beaches and sights are far from the Centro and Gota Beach. Activities may include diving, swimming, snorkeling and spelunking by day; and stargazing in the evening. There is no electricity or mobile phone signal on the island.

_From Wikipedia _


----------



## IsaRic

wow, just speecheless


----------



## Gibb

*Alona Beach, Panglao Island, Bohol, Philippines [Photoset 1]*

pristine waters, powdery white sand, clears skies... the paradise that is... Alona Beach.​ 






 






 






 






 

*more pictures at the*

*Bohol Thread*​


----------



## redu23

paradise!!


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## ivanhenares

*Taal Volcano up close*










I just came back from Taal Volcano. And when I say Taal Volcano, it's not just Tagaytay City but the volcano island itself. In fact there is a small island within the crater lake within the volcano island within Taal Lake which is within the caldera of an older volcano.

Read more in http://ivanhenares.blogspot.com


----------



## ivanhenares

*Shooting the rapids in Pagsanjan*










The sun was out today which was great since we were on our way to Pagsanjan, Laguna to check out the famous waterfalls. After having to deal with a drizzle yesterday morning, this was good news. The drive down south wasn't much of a hassle since we left after rush hour. It surprised me that the traffic in Calamba and Los Banos wasn't as heavy as I expected in to be.

Read more in http://ivanhenares.blogspot.com


----------



## ivanhenares

*Visita iglesia around Laguna de Bay*










After our shooting the rapids in Pagsanjan, we decided to complete the Laguna loop with a visita iglesia. I have an older post on Laguna with details of some of the towns we visited and missed. First on the list was the town of Paete which is known for its woodcarving and paper mache industries. The Santiago Apostol Church has intricately carved retablos and centuries-old mural paintings of San Cristobal among other subjects.

Read complete entry at http://ivanhenares.blogspot.com


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## [dx]

*San Juan Bautista Church, Tabaco City, Albay*









^Facade









^Campanario









^Altar Mayor









^Tramo Principal

Photos by Shubert Ciencia


----------



## [dx]

*San Juan Bautista Church, Tabaco City, Albay*









^Facade









^Campanario









^Altar Mayor









^Tramo Principal

Photos by Shubert Ciencia


----------



## IsaRic

McArthur


----------



## ivanhenares

IsaRic said:


> McArthur


MacArthur!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Douglas_MacArthur


----------



## ivanhenares

Forbes.com World's 10 Largest Shopping Malls

1. South China Mall, Dongguan, China (2005, 7.1 million square feet)

2. Golden Resources Shopping Mall, Beijing, China (2004, 6 million square feet)

3. SM Mall of Asia, Philippines (2006, 4.2 million square feet)

4. West Edmonton Mall, Edmonton, Alberta, Canada (1981, 3.8 million square feet)

5. SM Mega Mall, Philippines (1991, 3.6 million square feet)

6. Berjaya Times Square, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia ( 2005, 3.4 million square feet )

7. Beijing Mall, Beijing, China (2005, 3.4 million square feet)

8. Zhengjia Plaza, Guangzhou China (2005, 3 million square feet)

9. SM North Edsa, Philippines (1985, 3 million square feet)

10. King of Prussia Mall, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, USA (1962, 2.8 million square feet)

That would mean that from 1991 to 2004, SM Megamall and SM North EDSA were the 2nd and 3rd biggest malls in the world respectively.


----------



## [dx]

Photo from Sorsogon Update


----------



## [dx]

*St. Raphael Parish Church, Legazpi Port District, Legazpi City*


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## [dx]

Sunrise at Magallanes, Sorsogon
Photo by slow.drive


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## allan_dude

_From the Philippine forum:_



Espma said:


> Source: Asia Properties, Inc.
> 
> Asia Properties Targets Philippine Islands Acquisition
> BELLINGHAM, Wash., March 26, 2007 (PRIME NEWSWIRE) (PRIMEZONE) -- Asia Properties, Inc. (Pink Sheets:ASPZ) announced today it has targeted a major island acquisition in the Philippines islands.
> 
> 
> Asia Properties CEO, Daniel McKinney said, "I have been spending most of my time in the Philippines since early last year examining beach sites, retaining lawyers and conducting due diligence. *We have now targeted several world-class island sites and have been negotiating with the current owners since mid 2006. We plan a shift of our major focus from Thailand to the Philippines as we feel the investment environment and opportunities are even better there. Our planned acquisition in the Philippines will be the largest investment and single most important transaction in the history of API.* We have already moved the necessary cash and assets into the Philippines to complete the purchase in anticipation of this procurement. This deal will transform API from a seller of villas and homes into a major player in the resort developer arena in the region. Becoming the owner of prime beach and island land to develop 5 star resorts has been our goal for many years."
> 
> Please see: http://www.asiaprop.com/palawan-island/imperial-beach.html
> 
> McKinney also stated, "This first acquisition that we are currently negotiating to acquire is 100 hectares (approx. 250 acres) which includes three pristine white sandy beaches. *We consider the Philippines far more picturesque and scenic and a much better value than beach sites in nearby countries.* Two of the pristine secluded white sand beaches are over one kilometer in length. *API's goal is to develop several 5-6 star resorts with major international hotel brands managing the resorts and we are in discussions with several at this time." *
> 
> About Asia Properties, Inc.: Asia Properties, Inc. was established to invest in resorts and prime real estate in Thailand and Southeast Asia. Asia Properties currently operates as the only listed U.S. public company focusing on S.E. Asian real estate investments, where investors can invest in Asian real estate and hold the investment in the form of a security trading on a U.S. securities market. API is a Nevada corporation and trades on the Pink Sheets under the symbol "ASPZ." There are currently 9,829,028 fully diluted shares consisting of 3,213,601 free trading and 6,605,427 restricted. The transfer agent is Computershare, Inc. of Golden, Colorado.


----------



## metrosuburban

who knows maybe one of their staffs is also browsing this thread, hahaha


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## [dx]

Beach @ Sta. Magdalena
by Elvin Marcelo


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## Insanedriver

perfect for horror films...


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## Insanedriver

Some even claimed that they can still hear bombs and american soldiers...


----------



## [dx]

Pantomina sa Tinampo
Photo by Manny Ferrer


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## [dx]

*Rizal Beach, Gubat, Sorsogon*































































Shell Chandeliers


----------



## [dx]

*Basilica Minore de Peñafrancia, Naga City, Camarines Sur*


----------



## [dx]

*Basilica Minore de Peñafrancia, Naga City, Camarines Sur*


----------



## [dx]

*Naga Cathedral, Naga City, Camarines Sur*


----------



## [dx]

*Naga Cathedral, Naga City, Camarines Sur*


----------



## [dx]

yves188 said:


>


Mayon Volcano, Mt. Masaraga (the one with the sharper peak) and Mt. Malinao (dome-shaped mountain behind Masaraga)
Originally Posted at the Legazpi City Thread


----------



## [dx]

yves188 said:


>


Mayon Volcano, Mt. Masaraga (the one with the sharper peak) and Mt. Malinao (dome-shaped mountain behind Masaraga)
Originally Posted at the Legazpi City Thread


----------



## ivanhenares

Here are more photos from San Fernando on Good Friday taken from http://ivanhenares.multiply.com/photos/album/137. Check out the entry at http://ivanhenares.blogspot.com









































































































































Read my blog entry on this at...


----------



## ivanhenares

San Fernando Good Friday procession, sheer multitude in a colorful display of faith...

















































































































































Blog entry on this at...


----------



## flymordecai

Wow @ those shots of the crucifixion. Wouldn't that just drive tourists away? That's very brutal.


----------



## ivanhenares

^^ On the contrary, it's always jampacked with foreigners. We had several ambassadors as guests this year in fact.


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## Delirium

ivanhenares said:


> Here are more photos from San Fernando on Good Friday taken from http://ivanhenares.multiply.com/photos/album/137. Check out the entry at http://ivanhenares.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read my blog entry on this at...



^^^ For real!!!???
To be honest i was never too sure if they actually did(whip themselves) or not until i read the blog.


----------



## Insanedriver

ivanhenares said:


> Here are more photos from San Fernando on Good Friday taken from http://ivanhenares.multiply.com/photos/album/137. Check out the entry at http://ivanhenares.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read my blog entry on this at...


To tell you guys honestly, i dont really like this tradition, i believe that this is suicide... They're killing themselves to death. I think somebody died in this tradition. 

Those who commit suicide will be dammed for eternity hno:


----------



## ivanhenares

^^ No deaths to date. Let's not sow rumors here. Spreading rumors is also a sin. 

Anyway, we always mention that there are two prevailing cultures in Pampanga. And the other one is embodied below. Folk tradition in San Fernando also comes alive during Christmas with a very spectacular and colorful display: http://ivanhenares.blogspot.com/2005/12/giant-lantern-festival-san-fernando.html



ivanhenares said:


> San Fernando Good Friday procession, sheer multitude in a colorful display of faith...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blog entry on this at...


----------



## ivanhenares

Giant Lantern Festival of San Fernando, Pampanga held on the Saturday evening before Christams Eve.


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## Arpels

ivanhenares said:


> Here are more photos from San Fernando on Good Friday taken from http://ivanhenares.multiply.com/photos/album/137. Check out the entry at http://ivanhenares.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read my blog entry on this at...


I saw this in tv, its a little bit violent :yes:


----------



## dattebayo

Arpels said:


> I saw this in tv, its a little bit violent :yes:


where? in your country?


----------



## Arpels

what? yes I saw thys in my country tv...


----------



## [dx]

*Sorsogon on flickr*





































I don't know where exactly this beach is. Maybe somewhere in Sta. Magdalena. 










All photos by empress_cza


----------



## [dx]

*Matnog, Sorsogon*























































Photos by Vincent Alcanzare


----------



## [dx]

*Ticao Island: Manta Ray Sanctuary*










The body of water within the area of Burias island in Sorsogon, and Ticao island in Masbate is known as Ticao pass. Like Donsol's waters, it has a dense concentration of plankton, krill, and small fish, making it ideal as a feeding ground for mantas.

Ticao, one of the three major islands of Masbate, has received scant attention from tourists. Then news of manta sightings in the area that would later on be called the Manta Bowl reached local and foreign divers - mostly Japanese - who started visiting the area to get a glimpse of the friendly creatures close to their hearts.

Unlike sightings in dive sites elsewhere, the mantas of Ticao are big. They are also almost a guarantee, aside from the fact that they are known to linger for a while and sometimes even get near adventure-seeking divers. It is estimated that an average of three manta rays are being killed in Ticao every week. This is equivalent to 144 mantas killed each year but the number could even be higher. 

Source: The Manta Network









Photo by aldask

The manta ray, or giant manta (Manta birostris), is the largest of the rays, with the largest known specimen having been nearly 7.6 meters (25 ft) across its pectoral fins (or "wings") and weighed in at 3,000 kg (6,600 lb). It ranges throughout the tropical seas of the world, typically around coral reefs. Mantas are most commonly black above and white below, but some are blue on their backs. A giant manta's eyes are located at the base of the cephalic lobes on each side of the head, and unlike other rays the mouth is found at the anterior edge of its head. To breathe, like other rays, the manta has five pairs of gills on the underside.

Source: Wikipedia


----------



## [dx]

*Ticao Island on flickr*























































Photos by Michael Kimmig









Photo by archgerardo


----------



## [dx]

*Rodeo Masbateño*

Celebrating its own cowboy culture, each year Masbate City holds the colourful Rodeo Masbateno. Featuring all the usual rodeo attractions typical to rodeo events in the US, visitors can expect a lively show of bronco riding, steer racing and roping. The event also has its own local flavour and includes events such as the popular carabao (water buffalo) races. Other events include livestock shows, animal parades, a carnival and a large craft and trade fair


















Photos by Aaron Vicencio


----------



## Insanedriver

^^ Portugal isnt it?


----------



## [dx]

Photo by Thomas Auer


----------



## [dx]

*Buntod Sand Bar*



























Photos by Mike Williams









Photo by Third Gonzalez


----------



## Arpels

yup but it was a CNN report about Easter around the world :yes:


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## flymordecai

I don't remember if this has been posted in this thread before. But these are pictures of Batanes, the most northernly islands of the Philippines.

Posted in the Philippines forum by dxpsycho.



dxpsycho said:


> *Naidi Hills, Basco, Batanes | Photo by Farl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hills of Chadpidan, Basco, Batanes | Photo by Farl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nakabuang beach, Sabtang island, Batanes | Photo by Farl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dacay House, Ivana town, Batan island, Batanes: The oldest stone house in Batanes | Photo by Farl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *About to land in Batanes | Photo by bingbing*


----------



## dattebayo

:eek2:  WOW im going to visit batanes someday.


----------



## [dx]

*Sorsogon City | Photo by adkins.liwayway*


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## [dx]

*Rizal Beach, Gubat, Sorsogon*












dxpsycho said:


> Shell Chandeliers


----------



## [dx]

*Beaches in Matnog, Sorsogon*












dxpsycho said:


> Photos by Vincent Alcanzare


----------



## [dx]

*Destination: Sorsogon Province*












dxpsycho said:


> I don't know where exactly this beach is. Maybe somewhere in Sta. Magdalena.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All photos by empress_cza


----------



## [dx]

*Scenic views from the "Hanging" road to Joroan in Tiwi, Albay Province*












dxpsycho said:


>


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## Arpels

that water :drool:


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## Animo

*Add ‘Culture' for a Memorable Island Vacation*

INQUIRER.net
Last updated 05:49pm (Mla time) 04/30/2007


MANILA, Philippines – The rest of 2007 is packed with celebrations and festivals for those contemplating a visit to the Philippines.

A great number of festivals take place in May, among them the annual Pahiyas Festival from May 8-16 in Lucban at the foot of Quezon Province's Mount Banahaw, with house decorated with fruits, vegetables and colored rice paper sculptured in a myriad shapes. There will also be dancing and a beauty contest, not to mention a procession of water buffaloes dressed in outlandish costumes Dates of the festival this year are.

Water buffaloes are a central interest on May 3 in Pavia, north of Iloilo City on the triangular island of Panay, where these strong animals pull impressively decorated bamboo carts in a 400-meter race. This is great fun if you can pull yourself away from the island's superb beaches.

Then there’s the fascinating three-day Obando Festival from May 17 to 19 in Bulacan province north of Manila, where fishermen pray for a good catch, farmers pray for good harvest and childless couples dance in the streets in the hope Santa Clara will grant them babies (single men and women dance on different days in the hope of finding their soul mate).

From June 15 to 22, a Pineapple Festival draws both interest and taste buds to the town of Daet in the province of Camarines Norte, where the "Formosa" variety grows abundantly. On June 24 is something completely different in Balayan, Batangas Province - the Parada ng mga Lechon (Parade of Roast Pigs), with the animals attired in wigs, jackets, jewels, flowers, sunglasses, and whatever strikes their decorators’ fancy.

Following that is the Pintados-Kasadyaan Festival on June 29 in Leyte, where General Douglas MacArthur finally arrived to liberate the Philippines from the Japanese in WWII. This month's festivities are highlighted by the Kasadyaan Festival of Festivals, the Pintados Festival Ritual Dance Presentation, and a "Pagrayhak" Grand Parade, all showcasing local culture and history.

In July people from around the Philippines and the world meet up in the month-long Sandugo Celebration in Tagbilaran, Bohol, with street parades, church services, fireworks, beauty pageants and more. This new annual festival commemorates the treaty of friendship signed in blood on March 16, 1565 between Spanish Captain General Miguel Lopez de Legaspi and native chief Datu Sikatuna.

Back on Luzon Island in July, of note is the Pagoda Festival held every first Sunday of the month in the town of Bocaue, Bulacan for the folk commemoration of the rescue of a Holy Cross cross afloat on the Bocaue River 200 years ago. A replica of this cross is paraded on a pagoda with magnificent trimmings, as celebrants hail it from the water and riverbanks. Hundreds attend the procession, after which feasting and prayers celebrate a legendary rescue of the cross.

August takes the traveler back to Lucban, Quezon, where residents parade a 14-foot high papier-mâché representation of a farmer, his wife and two children in a Gigantes (Giants) Festival on August 19. This full-blown fiesta, with an enormous bright red papier-mâché bull rigged with firecrackers paraded around the town plaza as part of the celebrations, is quite a thrill.

Off to Mindanao by the third week of August, we find the Kadayawan sa Dabaw festival in Davao at the foot of Mt. Apo (the Philippines' highest peak. It’s one of the most popular and world renowned Filipino festivals, with jaw-dropping displays of fruits and flowers, costumed street parades and cultural performances.

The second Friday of September is when the city of Naga in southeast Luzon begins a nine-day celebration of the Feast of Nuestra Señora de Peñafrancia with parades, pageants, street parties, singing contests, exhibits, concerts, and other activities.

Later in the month, from the 25th to 30th, Siargao - the surfing capital of the Philippines - takes it turn with 2007’s International Surfing Cup competition. Siargao boasts a "Cloud Nine" experience regarded by enthusiasts as nirvana for the surfing world's best.

- Philippine Department of Tourism, San Francisco


----------



## [dx]

jbkayaker12 said:


> Canopy of fruit bearing mango trees on the island.


What a refreshing sight! I'd love to take a stroll under these mango trees (and perhaps pluck a ripe, golden, sweet mango within reach) hehe


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## Animo

*Philippine Islands Photo Journey*






A photographic feast of some if not the best collection of Philippine scenic photos online. Chick Corea's "Spain" provided the musical background with Stanley Clarke and Joe Farrell. I hope you enjoy this piece.


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## [dx]

*Calaguas Island, Camarines Norte*



























Photos by Annalyn Jusay

*Golden Heritage*
_Source: asianjournal.com_

MANILA, Philippines - Camarines Norte has billed itself as the "Land of Gold and Golden Opportunities," perhaps winking at its reputation for having gold resources. But the gold could lie elsewhere. It could lie, for example, in the natural and cultural riches of the province.

_The province's potential is seen on Calaguas Island, which has a beach that's boasted as better than Boracay_'s. Artist Joaquin Palencia, who hails from Camarines Norte, pointed to the fine white sand of Calaguas. It is a rare virgin island worth the two-hour boat ride from the capital city of Daet.

_Calaguas may look surreal at first glimpse. The main beach is called "Mahabang Buhangin," referring to the island ís extremely long beach length._

The crystal-clear water stretches offshore and the waves are perfect for surfing. There are no resorts to be found but there are a few friendly locals willing to help guests set up camp.

A day is obviously not enough to enjoy Calaguas, but it is not the only attraction offered by Camarines Norte.

Tourists can visit Vinzons Catholic Church, said to be one of the oldest in the country. It contains a replica of the Black Nazarene, which is honored during the Capalonga fiesta.

For those who don't like the idea of going on a two-hour boat ride to Calaguas, there is the Bagasbas beach, about five kilometers from downtown Daet. The white-sand beach passed the international surfing standard of the Department of Tourism. It is an exceptional place for swimming and picnic.

Camarines Norte also produces some of the sweetest queen pineapples in the country. This must have been the inspiration behind the Pineapple Island resort, a one-of-a-kind waterpark in Bicol suited to family getaways.

During a courtesy call of the media, Gov. Jesus Typoco and Rep. Renato Unico Jr. expressed their optimism about the potential of Camarines Norte to become a top tourist destination in the country.

Considered as the gateway to the Bicol region, the province has a lot to offer especially to those who are looking for something new and are seeking adventure, tired of the overcrowded summer beach destinations.


----------



## [dx]

*Old and New Mactan bridges | Photo by Isgg811*


----------



## [dx]

*Old and New Mactan bridges | Photo by Isgg811*


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^Local officials should preserve the natural beauty of this island, nice!


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## [dx]

jbkayaker12 said:


> ^^^Local officials should preserve the natural beauty of this island, nice!


Yes, the island is virtually unspoiled as it is still quite inaccessible. I hope it will stay that way - clean, pristine and not crowded.  Otherwise, before the throng of tourists start invading the island, the Gov't should put the necessary infrastructure in place like sewage and wastewater treatment facilities, etc.

That hotel looks awesome, btw kay:


----------



## [dx]

*Buntod Sand Bar, Masbate*




































Photos by Mike Williams









Photo by Third Gonzalez


----------



## [dx]

*Ticao Island, Masbate*
































































Photos by Michael Kimmig









Photo by archgerardo

*The natural wonders of Ticao*
_By Ephraim Aguilar
Southern Luzon Bureau
_
Being in the news for intense political rivalries and armed conflicts, one would think Masbate is nothing but a land of chaos. But who would think that it has a serene side waiting to be discovered? Ticao Island, one of the three major islands, is home to natural wonders. Monreal, one of the four towns considered the Manta Ray Capital of the Philippines, has a good number of potential tourist destinations. Lying in the southeastern extremity of Luzon, it can be reached by motorized pump boat in two hours from the port of Pilar in Sorsogon. Pilar is a 45-minute ride from Legazpi City. An alternative route is from the port of Bulan in Sorsogon, which takes less than an hour of sea travel. From mainland Masbate, it takes two and a half hours to reach Monreal.

_Untouched beauty_

Monreal is bounded northeast by the Ticao Pass, southeast by the Samar Sea, northwest by the Burias Pass, and southwest by the Masbate Pass. Not many resorts and tourist facilities are found, but the natural beauty of the place could just as well be its greatest asset. Aside from its manta bowl and coral gardens that are perfect for diving, it has mangroves, white-sand coastlines, clear waters, caves, fish and bird sanctuaries, falls and huge rock formations. It has the Baladingan coastline, a five-kilometer stretch of white sand with mostly virgin green terrain in the background in Barangay Famosa. It extends up to the boundary of the neighboring town of San Jacinto, where Ticao Island Resort is located. Baladingan cradles stones and shells and shallow coral reefs near the coast.

No resort has been put up in it. Silence covers the untouched and uncommercialized beach. The Guinlatayan Rock at Barangay Sto. Niño is a bird sanctuary. It is one of the huge rock formations along the Masbate Pass that has shrubs and trees on top serving as havens for different species of migratory birds. The Bojo Cave at Barangay Togoron is another attraction. It takes a 45-minute hike to reach this cathedral-like cave, which village chief Pal Duano estimates to be 200 meters long. It serves as home to many bats, stalactites and stalagmites that glitter when lighted upon. Duano said other newly discovered caves in Togoron were still unnamed.

Luba Islet in Barangay Guinhadap has a small beachfront of powdery white sand with sprinkles of reddish sand. The three-hectare Burabangkaso Islet and Halea Island Resort in Guinhadap also have white coral sand and magnificent rock formations. The waters are so clear one could actually see corals on shallow portions of the sea. A century-old lighthouse can be found at Guinhadap, accessible by a 300-step stairway. The parola, which is on top of a terrain, is said to have been built during the American period in 1901 and served as guidepost for sea vessels. Shipwrecks are found around the parola’s terrain.

Some artifacts have been recovered by residents of Monreal. The Gueta family of Barangay Poblacion has showed the Inquirer their collection of ancient jars and utensils which, they said, they had recovered from the wreckage. Coral and shell particles have stuck to one jar’s surface, indicating that it was under the sea for many years. Duano said tourists could also enjoy wall diving at St. Jerome’s Rock near Togoron or wind surfing in the waters of the Masbate Pass from September to March, when the northeast winds are strong.

Read Full Article Here


----------



## [dx]

*Ticao Island, Masbate: Manta Ray Sanctuary*

The body of water within the area of Burias island in Sorsogon, and Ticao island in Masbate is known as Ticao pass. Like Donsol's waters, it has a dense concentration of plankton, krill, and small fish, making it ideal as a feeding ground for mantas.

Ticao, one of the three major islands of Masbate, has received scant attention from tourists. Then news of manta sightings in the area that would later on be called the Manta Bowl reached local and foreign divers - mostly Japanese - who started visiting the area to get a glimpse of the friendly creatures close to their hearts.

Unlike sightings in dive sites elsewhere, the mantas of Ticao are big. They are also almost a guarantee, aside from the fact that they are known to linger for a while and sometimes even get near adventure-seeking divers. It is estimated that an average of three manta rays are being killed in Ticao every week. This is equivalent to 144 mantas killed each year but the number could even be higher. 

Source: The Manta Network









Photo by aldask

The manta ray, or giant manta (Manta birostris), is the largest of the rays, with the largest known specimen having been nearly 7.6 meters (25 ft) across its pectoral fins (or "wings") and weighed in at 3,000 kg (6,600 lb). It ranges throughout the tropical seas of the world, typically around coral reefs. Mantas are most commonly black above and white below, but some are blue on their backs. A giant manta's eyes are located at the base of the cephalic lobes on each side of the head, and unlike other rays the mouth is found at the anterior edge of its head. To breathe, like other rays, the manta has five pairs of gills on the underside.

Source: Wikipedia


----------



## [dx]

*Lion's Head*


----------



## [dx]

*Kennon Road*









Col. Lyman Kennon


----------



## [dx]

*Maryknoll Ecological Sanctuary*




















































































































































































 so cute :lol:


----------



## [dx]

*Lourdes Grotto*


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## [dx]

*Bell Church*


----------



## [dx]

*La Trinidad Strawberry/Vegetable Farm*


















too bad it was past strawberry season









rows of lettuce









fresh crisp lettuce









more lettuce









strawberry-flavored taho









broccoli


----------



## [dx]

*Baguio Cathedral (Our Lady of Atonement)*


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## [dx]

*Pink Sisters Convent*


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## [dx]

*LaPeral Mansion, Haunted?*


----------



## [dx]

*Teacher's Camp*


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## F-ian

fuhh Tiring isn't it ?


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## [dx]

*Baguio Botanical Garden*


----------



## [dx]

*Ube Jam from Good Shepherd*


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## Gandhi

Beautiful islands...I love Phillippines

Yo amo Filipinas, me gsuta ese pais ( en español - in spanish kay


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## ManokAnak

...now if it only didn't cost up to a few thousand and more than 3 transfer flights to get there.  Still saving up!

Thanks for all the wonderful pictures, makes me work harder to get there. Been convince to stay for the kadayawan sa dabaw. At least us in Chicago can always hit the Wild Reef in the aquarium and pretend we are there. Well keep up the posting, especially of pictures that are not Metro Manila.


----------



## MNL

These pictures are so nice!kay: Great job!


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## basti

*Pagudpud, Ilocos Norte*

Saud Beach, Pagudpud at dusk.


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## [dx]

Tikling Island and Mt. Bulusan | Photo by Peter Nick Schneider


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## basti

Somewhere in Ilocos (?)


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## basti

*VIGAN*

*~o~VIGAN~o~​*_"Local and foreign experts describe Vigan as a "place like no other". Its uniqueness lies in its historic townscape which is an architectural blend of Asian, European and Latin American influences. Being the only surviving colonial town in the country, Vigan has more strung along the narrow streets of the old Mestizo District, popularly known in the olden days as Kasanglayan (Chinese Quarters).

Located in the Northern part of the Philippines, Vigan is 408 kilometers northwest of Manila and includes area of the China Sea as a buffer zone on the western side of the town. 

Vigan, earlier known as " Ciudad Fernandina" from 1758 to late 19th century, is the oldest surviving Spanish colonial city in the country. It has auspiciously escaped the bombs of World War II unlike its sister cities, Manila and Cebu. How and why it has survived the wrath of war is a fascinating story on its own.

Vigan brings images of antiquated houses, cobbled narrow streets, calesas and friendly faces peering out of large windows; a place where "time stood still". Yet, despite all the romantic images this place provokes, much is still unfamiliar about Vigan.

The name came from the Ilocano word "kabiga-an" pertaining to the plant "biga" abounds. Biga is a tuberous plant (alocadia indica) that once grew along the banks of its rivers.

Vigan was once a thriving center for trade and commerce among the people of Ilocandia and the Cordilleras. It is situated at the delta of the Abra River (now the Mestizo and Govantes Rivers) going to the South China Sea. This position at the mouth of the river most probably afooded its existence as it was a fluvial harbor connected to the China Sea, making trade possible with other islands and with China.

Today, Vigan was recently included in the prestigious UNESCO World Heritage List in December 1999 and converted into a component city last January 21, 2001. In partnership with the government of Spain, the Vigan Master Plan is in the process for the revitalization of the historic Vigan."_

_-www.geocities.com/vigansite/
_
Vigan Cathedral, from Plaza Salcedo


----------



## basti

*Calle Crisologo / Heritage Park, Vigan City*


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## stillmatic

nice pics .. i think im goin to that resort at canyon woods next year


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## [dx]

Magcaraguit Island, Uson Bay | Photo by ulrick
Uson, Masbate


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## bloodyred

Wreck diving, for those who like history.- Subic





Dive with thresher sharks- Malapascua Island, Cebu










The largest concentration of whale sharks in the world. Swim with these gentle giants of the sea- Donsol, Sorsogon









Whale sharks are the largest fish specie.


----------



## bloodyred

The beauty of the Philippines, under the sea! More diving videos all around PI.


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## bloodyred

*Philippines: The Fiesta Islands of Asia*
Sinulog Festival. The Sinulog festival is one of the grandest and most colorful festivals in the Philippines. The main festival is held each year on the third Sunday of January in Cebu City to honor the Santo Niño, or the child Jesus, who used to be the patron saint of the whole province of Cebu (since in the Catholic faith Jesus is not a saint, but God). It is essentially a dance ritual which remembers the Filipino people's pagan past and their acceptance of Christianity.
Enjoy! Pit Señor!




^^ _Rhythm in Unison_ 1st Place Video Doucumentary





^^ Lumad Basakanon of Brgy. Basak, San Nicolas 





^^ Contingent from Panglao, Bohol





^^ Pintaflores of San Carlos City, Negros Occ.





^^ Camiguin, Island of your Imagination contingent





^^ Sinanduloy Cultural Dance Troupe, Tangub City





^^ I like this group. Note the war-inspired dance. Contingent from Compostela.


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## Paulo2004

Nice.


----------



## bloodyred

jbkayaker12 said:


> Interesting, I've never gone diving only snorkelling, thanks for posting that.


You're welcome, btw your pics are awesome!:bow: kay:


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## ashton

Oh God this place is gorgeous! 



jbkayaker12 said:


> Dreamy islands on the South China Sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islomaniac


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## [dx]

*Camp John Hay Manor*



























ahh pine trees...love 'em

























Intimate amongst pine trees


----------



## [dx]

*Cemetery of Negativity, Camp John Hay*
















]


----------



## [dx]

*Baguio Green*


----------



## [dx]

*Wright Park*











































poor horsies..they look sad


----------



## [dx]

*Philippine Military Academy*











































Gregorio Del Pilar Monument


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## [dx]

Rizal Beach, Gubat, Sorsogon
Photos by alias libby


----------



## dancethingy

Marine Life of the Philippines

Anilao, Batangas, Philippines


----------



## jbkayaker12

[**]


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## Insanedriver

sea urchins hno:


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## Insanedriver

lol i actually like your thread
but then you dont want me here
it's all yours


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## [dx]

Photos by WOtt









Sorsogon City









Sorsogon City









Bulan Municipal Hall (?)









Sorsogon's famous crabs


----------



## [dx]

Photos by _maldita_









Buntod Beach, Masbate City









Tinigban Beach, Aroroy, Masbate









Uson Bay, Uson, Masbate









Macaraguit Island, Dimasalang, Masbate









Manokmanok Island, Esperanza, Masbate









Calanay Falls, Palanas, Masbate









Catandayagan Falls, San Jacinto, Masbate


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## Luso

*WONDERFUL COUNTRY... Hope to go there some day  *


----------



## dancethingy

JB, kaw naman, im sure insane didn't mean to be petty, chillax bro.

by the way, i'd like to meet scott tuason some day, im sure he's a great person that you could learns tons from.


----------



## jbkayaker12

**


----------



## a s i a n a

*Credits: Jarenz*










Finally, the most awaited event of the year is just around the corner. The Sinulog buzz is in the air as bazaars have finally lined up the streets and selling everybody’s favorite goods.

We can all see (and feel) it now. The sea of people, the addicting beats, the humid air, the sticky feel of sweat and the extreme excitement of spectators and Sinulog fans. Not to mention the stomach churning, eardrum busting music that fills the air throughout the day.

Yet every true-blue partygoer will confess that he wont mind the blaring music, the excruciating heat of the sun or the crushing sea of people. No – in fact, that’s what makes the event so great!
Hundreds of people, one calling: Sñr. Sto. Niño.

Sure, everybody goes to the city to party but deep within that party thrive is a much deeper reason. To celebrate and give thanks to Sñr. Sto. Niño.

People come from far and wide, filling the streets of Colon, Jones and the Abellana Sport’s Complex in search for the best spot and party among the rest of the Cebuanos.

So on January 15, 2008 be swept away by the 2008 Sinulog Grand Parade. Finally experience the intoxicating wonders of this event. Listen to the incredible sounds of the drums and dance to their beat!
Be fascinated by enchanting floats, towering higantes, and comical puppeteers. Join the crowd and be dazzled by the exotic beauties of the Festival Queens and their dancers. Watch as participant after participant passes you by, dancing their dances for the one and only Sto. Niño.

So what are you waiting for? Be part of the party crowd. Get that backpack ready and plan your trip (if you’re from outside Cebu). Be part of the sea of people, dance to the addicting beat of the Sinulog, smell the humid air and feel the extreme excited during the Sinulog Grand Parade. After all, you can’t call yourself a true devotee unless you’ve experience the height of the Sinulog craze.


----------



## a s i a n a

*BATANES GROUP OF ISLANDS, PHILIPPINES*

*Credits: efp of [thread="437667"]this thread[/thread]*

Last for now. 


Out guide Danny. If you meet him at the airport where he works, please give him our best regards and get me his email address which I lost. Typical Ivatan, honest and friendly. A thoroughly nice guy.









Builders at work









Sabtang native preparing food.










Northern coast Batan









Landing dock at Sabtang


----------



## a s i a n a

*[thread="437667"]BATANES GROUP OF ISLANDS, PHILIPPINES[/thread]*









*Basco Provincial Capitol, Basco, Batan island, Batanes | Photo by Farl*









*Sto. Domingo Church, Basco, Batanes | Photo by Farl*









*Church of San Jose de Ivana, island of Batan, Batanes | Photo by Farl*


----------



## a s i a n a

*[thread="437667"]BATANES GROUP OF ISLANDS, PHILIPPINES[/thread]*









_Above photo by mediamomma_



























_Above photos by estan_

_from flickr_


----------



## a s i a n a

*French hit reality show earns points for Palawan* 
Ivy Lisa F. Mendoza










*Unknown to many Filipinos, the pristine beauty of Palawan was all the rage in France (and some parts of Belgium) last year when at least nine million people were glued to their seats for 11 weeks to watch the seventh season of "Koh Lanta."*

Hosted by Denis Brogniart, "Koh Lanta" is the French franchise of the popular reality American TV show "Survivor." 

Season 7 was shot entirely in El Nido in Palawan, and there could not be any better location, as attested by the host, the 16 contestants, 70 production and crew people, plus about 100 local people who worked together for 40 days to bring to French televiewers the excitement and adventure that are typically "Survivor." 

"It’s just incredible! The rich images, the amazing sea side, the rich formations, the limestones, the clean and transparent waters. Everything about Palawan is amazing," gushed Brogniart , an avid diver himself who is also wildly famous in France for hosting the Formula 1 race series.

Brogniart certainly knows what he is talking about as he has been hosting Koh Lanta for eight years now, taking the show to different exotic locations that are deliberated upon by the production people with much thought and consideration for aspects such as the logistics available, security, sanitary, the locals, etc.

In the past, the show has taken survivors to the islands of Koh Lanta in Thailand (thus the show title), Costa Rica, Panama, New Caledonia and Vanuatu. But for Brogniart, Palawan and New Caledonia are the best. 

Koh Lanta in Palawan is also by far the most successful of the series, garnering an average of 40 percent market share with at least 10 million viewers eagerly watching the finale. 

*The producers of Koh Lanta were also delighted with the topography of Palawan, offering the show the versatility it needed for the tough weekly challenges, most of them physical, while providing the viewers a telegenic feast for the eyes. *

"In as much as it is isolated, Palawan also has the needed infrastructure that we required, and the facilities that we require in every place, such as access for medical personnel and facilities, etc," explained producer Thierry Graff. He added that it did not take them more than three inspections to confirm that Palawan was it for the show’s Season 7.

Safe, definitely

It did not come as a surprise thus for the Philippine Department of Tourism (DoT) that Palawan would attract so much positive interest from the French tourist market. 

Marie Venus Q. Tan, tourism attache and DoT director for Western, Central and Eastern Europe, emphasized the enormity of the media mileage that the country got out of the show.

"We would even get calls from people who are asking what the regulations are if they want to retire in Palawan! That is so flattering," remarked Tan.

The experience exhilarated Brogniart so much that long after the Palawan season was over, and they are very well on their way to the eighth season, the French TV icon still could not stop talking about Palawan.

"I too get a lot of questions. From people on the street, from emails, from letters, from my colleagues and friends, asking about Palawan, and I would always say ’go, and if you can , spend two weeks.’ The scenic waters, the people, the best diving sites, they are all worth it," Brogniart said.

He also underscored how safe the country is.

"I think it is more dangerous to cross the streets of Paris than stay in the Philippines. The only danger I faced when I was there was when I was jogging on the three-kilometer beach and a big dog kept following me. After that, I had a treadmill flown in," the amiable host laughed.


----------



## a s i a n a

*Palawan has Asia’s top beaches, Conde Nast* 

*In addition to underwater rivers and impressive coral formations, the breathtaking sugary beaches, coves and islets of the province of Palawan was voted as the tourist destination with the Best Beaches Overall in Asia by American magazine Conde Nast Traveler in its Great Asian Beach Finder review.*

Conde Nast Traveler is one of the pioneering and most respected tourism publications in the world, catering to high-end luxury tourists and adventure seekers.

*"Palawan is undoubtedly one of the Philippines’ prized jewels. This achievement validates the collaborative efforts of the department, the local government and the private sector in preserving and promoting the country’s nature attractions," said Tourism Secretary Joseph Ace Durano. *

Palawan, composed of 1,780 islands has also landed in the international travel polls of other magazines including SmartTravelAsia.com and Forbes Traveler. 

In Conde Nast Traveler, the beaches of Palawan bested other first-rate destinations in the Asian region including Beach No. 7 in Havelock Island, India, the Nihiwatu Beach in Indonesia, and the Laem Tong Bay in Koh Phi Phi, Thailand which was made famous by the Hollywood movie "The Beach." 

Palawan also bested the shores of Baa, North Ari and North Male Atolls in Maldives. 

Conde Nast Traveler marveled at the various spectacular sites in the province. Among the Palawan attractions cited was the Tubbataha Reef Marine Park, located southeast of Puerto Princesa. The ecosystem is made up of two atolls that lie on a line of extinct underwater volcanoes and is a sanctuary for marine life. 

The publication also noted the St. Paul Subterranean River, which boasts of nature-made limestone sculptures. 

Both the reef and the underwater river are listed under the World Heritage Sites of the United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organization (UNESCO). 

Conde Nast Traveler further explored the wonders of the Miniloc Island Resort and the world-famous private resort of Amanpulo. 

A perfect diving spot, Secretary Durano also explained that most visitors travel to Palawan to witness the teeming marine life in the province. 

"Palawan’s popularity should only encourage our other coastal towns to develop their areas for diving, snorkeling and other eco-tourism activities. The department is ready to help them to bring in more sustainable economic opportunities to their communities."


----------



## a s i a n a

*The Philippines: Your Home This Christmas*





*The Philippines: Your Home In Asia*


----------



## Pacific_leopard

ILOILO, PHILIPPINES

Iloilo is located in the heart of the Philippines, specifically in Western Visayas. It is considered as the leading business capital of the region and the leading city in the island of Panay.
Iloilo is known for its Old world architecture, Colorful Festivals and charming people.

San Jose Church, Iloilo City









Iglesia de Santa Barbara y Convento 


















Iglesia de Santa Monica, Pavia


















Santo Tomas de Villanova Church, Miagao


















Janiuay Cemetery Arches


















San Nicolas de Tolentino Church, Cabatuan









Campo Santo, San Joaquin


















San Juan de Bautista Church, Dingle


















Janiuay Church


----------



## Pacific_leopard

Happy New Year Philippines


----------



## Луиc

Philippines :master:


----------



## a s i a n a

The Philippines is shining... brighter and brighter.


----------



## [dx]

Sorsogon City Hall by france1024









Pili Festival, Sorsogon City by criswithoutanh









Sorsogon National High School by packing sheet


----------



## [dx]

Pines View Hotel by noogy









Manor Hotel by noogy









Baguio Cathedral by noogy









Marcos Highway by pehpot


----------



## [dx]

Bird's eye view of Baguio
by Storm Crypt









Baguo at night
by don sevilla









Diplomat Hotel
by christinestrada

^looks eerie, where is this located?


----------



## [dx]

*Paguriran Island, Sorsogon*

Farther ahead of Bacon beach resorts, and past the remote districts of Bacon, your trip ends in a beautiful and extremely serene village of Sawanga- the home of the unknown Paguriran Island. It is a little island where its little lagoon in the middle gets filled with sea water flowing from the sea at high tide, while powdery white sand connects the little island to the shore during low tide.













































Photos by armztrip


----------



## [dx]

*The Gorgeous Beaches of Subic, Calintaan Island in Matnog, Sorsogon*
Photos by oldenkamp60 and Peter Nick Schneider









With Mt. Bulusan in the background


----------



## dancethingy

Hey, found these Pics on multiply from a great photographer named RYAN. This is the link to his multiply account and this is probably a picture of him
Gwapo! yum









PAGURIRAN ISLAND in SORSOGON PROVINCE, PHILIPPINES









































































BULUSAN LAKE at MOUNT BULUSAN in SORSOGON, PHILIPPINES


----------



## [dx]

Mt. Bulusan | Photo by c edwinreyes po


----------



## [dx]

Boracay

Photos by stansantiago


----------



## [dx]

Cebu Aerials, by mikesyjo



















View Hi-Res version here


----------



## [dx]

*Ticao Island Resort, Ticao Island, Masbate*
by wowzie-babyrhino


----------



## [dx]

*Burobangkaso, Ticao Island, Masbate*
by wowzie-babyrhino


----------



## [dx]

*Catandayagan Falls
San Jacinto, Ticao Island, Masbate*
by wowzie-babyrhino


----------



## [dx]

*Olango Beach, Sta. Magdalena, Sorsogon*
Photos by stamagdalena1


----------



## [dx]

*Tikling Island, Matnog, Sorsogon*










*Subic Island, Matnog, Sorsogon*




























Photos by choy_honrada
*
Subic Island, Matnog
*


----------



## [dx]

*San Miguel Island, Masbate*
_Photos by dvdpastor_

*Halea Island Retreat and Nature Park
*
Halea Island, locally known as San Miguel Island, is a 30 hectare crescent-shaped island located at the heart of the Philippine Islands on the northern tip of Ticao Island off Masbate in the Bicol Region. It is 300 kilometers south of Manila, accessible by air, land, and sea.

How to get there

For international travelers, access to the island by air is a short 45-minute flight from Manila or Cebu to Legaspi or Masbate airports. From Legaspi City, the resort’s airport shuttle service takes the guests by land to the Port of Pilar (Sorsogon) in 45 minutes. A boat ride in the fast craft vessel or Montenegro Lines to the island or our own motorized outrigger boat will take another 45 minutes. From Cebu you may also take a boat to Masbate via Trans Asia Shipping Lines. 


















































































More about Halea Island



















***









White beach on first cove









View of Mayon from the Pavilion









White beach on the second cove









Limestone cliff









Underwater cave









View from the Pavilion









Pavilion under construction









Clear water reveals rich coral formations underwater









Banca docked on the beach









Unlimited buko juice!









Approaching the island









More caves to explore!









Entering the first cove









Top view of first cove









Clear water and white sand!









Another stunning view of the first cove

Source


----------



## [dx]

*Burobangkaso, Ticao Island, Masbate*
by wowzie-babyrhino














































******

*Catandayagan Falls
San Jacinto, Ticao Island, Masbate*
by wowzie-babyrhino


----------



## [dx]

Butanding (Whale Shark) by ludwigvanpascua









Fishermen at Rizal Beach, Gubat by gener517


----------



## [dx]

Mt. Bulusan and Ricefields
by Fongetz


----------



## [dx]

*Ticao Island*
by Wayne


----------



## [dx]

*Puerto Galera Aerials*
by NonoyS









Sabang









White Beach









White Beach









San Antonio Island, North Point









Aninuan









Puerto Galera Coves









Puerto Galera Coves









Escarceo Point


----------



## [dx]

*Puerto Galera Aerials*
by NonoyS









Sabang









White Beach









White Beach









San Antonio Island, North Point









Aninuan









Puerto Galera Coves









Puerto Galera Coves









Escarceo Point


----------



## [dx]

*Puerto Galera, Oriental Mindoro*
by NonoyS









Sabang









White Beach









White Beach









San Antonio Island, North Point









Aninuan









Puerto Galera Coves









Puerto Galera Coves









Escarceo Point


----------



## [dx]

An island in Matnog








by Fongetz

Bulusan Lake and Volcano









by giopuno

Barcelona Church








by happy wanderer 2007


----------



## lumpia

[dx] said:


> *The Gorgeous Beaches of Subic, Calintaan Island in Matnog, Sorsogon*
> Photos by oldenkamp60 and Peter Nick Schneider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Mt. Bulusan in the background


WOW! beautiful beyond words


----------



## [dx]

*Calaguas Island*
Vinzons, Camarines Norte









by BNYO7









by cardinalh20









by cardinalh20









by Pielle Gonzales




































by annalyn


----------



## [dx]

Rizal Beach









Buenavista Beach









Photos by Candid-Lenses


----------



## [dx]

Katandayagan Falls


















Photos by tsubibo


----------



## [dx]

*Puraran Beach*
Baras, Catanduanes



















*Amenia Beach*
San Andres, Catanduanes



















Photos by leoburke


----------



## [dx]

Tabaco Church, Tabaco City, Albay









Tabaco Church altar









Tabaco Church interiors









Malilipot Church, Malilipot, Albay









Photos by pibtabar_ptrpmd


----------



## [dx]

St. Dominic de Guzman Church, Sto. Domingo, Albay








by ShereeBaldovino


----------



## [dx]

*Buntod Island/Sandbar*
Masbate City



















by jclavecillas

*Tinigban Beach*
Aroroy, Masbate










by jclavecillas


----------



## [dx]

*Biri Island*
Northern Samar




























by mikes&mugs and angi mab


----------



## [dx]

*Olango Beach*
Sta. Magdalena, Sorsogon
Photos by me













































The road to Matnog

I can honestly say Sorsogon has some of the best stretches of asphalt highways in the entire Bicol Region - smooth roads, beautiful scenery and very clean surroundings.


----------



## [dx]

*Olango Beach*
Sta. Magdalena, Sorsogon
Photos by me


----------



## [dx]

*Apuao Grande Island*
_Mercedes, Camarines Norte_



















Photos by BNY07


----------



## [dx]

*Rompeolas (Sorsogon City Baywalk)*
Sorsogon City









At sunset, with view of Mt. Bulusan









With view of the city

Photos by Keng


----------



## [dx]

Mt. Bulusan viewed from a ferry to Northern Samar










Photo by madzieph


----------



## [dx]

Ticao Island






































Photos by albylaran


----------



## [dx]

*Balading Beach*
Sta. Magdalena, Sorsogon









by maragarciaaa


----------



## [dx]

*View of Mayon Volcano from the Bacon-Manito Geothermal Power Plant Complex*
Bacon,Sorsogon - Manito,Albay


















by maragarciaaa


----------



## [dx]

*Juag Island*
Matnog, Sorsogon























































Photos by sililabuyo


----------



## [dx]

From the Sorsogon thread. 



[dx] said:


> *Juag Island*
> Matnog, Sorsogon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos by sililabuyo


----------



## [dx]

Church of Sto. Domingo Albay








by ~MVI~

Tabaco Cemetery Chapel, Tabaco City








by ~MVI~


----------



## [dx]

Church of Sto. Domingo Albay








by ~MVI~

Tabaco Cemetery Chapel, Tabaco City








by ~MVI~


----------



## [dx]

Flickr Finds

Church of Sto. Domingo Albay








by ~MVI~

Tabaco Cemetery Chapel, Tabaco City








by ~MVI~


----------



## [dx]

Flickr Finds

Church of Sto. Domingo Albay








by ~MVI~

Tabaco Cemetery Chapel, Tabaco City








by ~MVI~


----------



## [dx]

Makati City








by Memento


----------



## [dx]

Makati City








by Memento


----------



## [dx]

Manila/Pasay








by Storm Crypt


----------



## [dx]

*Mt. Bulusan*









*Idyllic Irosin*









Sorsogon Bay









At Sorsogon Pier









by rempleo


----------



## [dx]




----------



## [dx]




----------



## [dx]




----------



## [dx]

*Paguriran Island*
Bacon District, Sorsogon City
by Aaron


----------



## [dx]

*Paguriran Island*
Bacon District, Sorsogon City
by Aaron


----------



## lovattan

*(Some damn Breathtaking) Philippines Travel Pictures*

Philippines Travel Pictures taken by local and foriegn tourist. Enjoy

Banaue Rice Terraces Dubbed as the "Eight Wonder of the World," the Banaue Rice Terraces start from the base of the mountain range and reach up to several thousand feet high. Made 2,000 years ago, these rice terraces manifest the engineering skill and ingenuity of the sturdy Ifugaos. Streams and springs found in the mountains were tapped and channeled into irrigation canals that run downhill through the rice terraces.The invitingly beautiful Banaue rice terraces are found on the island of Luzon, in the province of Ifugao. They are situated in the Central Cordillera mountain range North Luzon. Aside from Banaue rice terraces, nearby are other similar Ifugao terraces.


1.) Banaue Rice Terraces, Philippines
















2.) Batad Rice Terraces, Philippines








Down in that valley is the waterfall








Hiking through the terraces








3.) Hapao Rice Terraces, Philippines








Hapao hot springs








4.) Bangaan Rice Terraces, Philippines








5.)Mayoyao Rice Terraces, Philippines




















For more Breathtaking Philippines Travel Pictures
check this website http://community.webshots.com/user/bawat34
http://community.webshots.com/user/maryan54



-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Amuse2000

great pictures


----------



## manila_eye

you shoul've lowered the pixels if you are posting multiple pictures. it took 5 good minutes just to see all pictures.

nice and excellent pitures though.


----------



## [dx]

*Pandan Island, Honda Bay, Palawan*
by Storm Crypt


----------



## [dx]

by Waffy Casem









by xx_Diosa_xx


----------



## [dx]

by Waffy Casem









by xx_Diosa_xx


----------



## [dx]

by Waffy Casem









by xx_Diosa_xx


----------



## [dx]

*Ticao Island Resort*
by Michelle

http://www.ticaoislandresort.com/

Ticao Island Resort, a tropical resort situated on the beach front of one of the beautiful Philippine Islands. Its main attraction are the whalesharks and manta rays that abound off its water. This resort offers, without a doubt, a dreamlike treat in a tropical setting and unmatched Filipino hospitality


----------



## lovattan

manila_eye said:


> you shoul've lowered the pixels if you are posting multiple pictures. it took 5 good minutes just to see all pictures.
> 
> nice and excellent pitures though.



=========================================================================================


Okay then.


----------



## lovattan

Here are pictures of Boracay, Philippines - one of the best island in the world.


----------



## [dx]

*Burnham Park*
by ronaldhilario










Is there a plan to renovate and improve Burnham? Some parts are a bit old and dilapidated already. But it's still a lovely park. When we visited two weeks ago, we watched/listened to the PMA band play some Christmas tunes at the park. :colgate:


----------



## [dx]

*Burnham Park*
by ronaldhilario










Is there a plan to renovate and improve Burnham? Some parts are a bit old and dilapidated already. But it's still a lovely park. When we visited two weeks ago, we watched/listened to the PMA band play some Christmas tunes at the park. :colgate:


----------



## [dx]

*Burnham Park*
by ronaldhilario










Is there a plan to renovate and improve Burnham? Some parts are a bit old and dilapidated already. But it's still a lovely park. When we visited two weeks ago, we watched/listened to the PMA band play some Christmas tunes at the park. :colgate:


----------



## [dx]

*Beaches of Calintaan Island*
Matnog, Sorsogon
by angiedagnes


----------



## [dx]

*Beaches of Calintaan Island*
Matnog, Sorsogon
by angiedagnes


----------



## [dx]

Dancalan Beach, Bulusan









Busay Falls, Casiguran


















Urok Mountain Spring, Gubat









Photos by arkiboxxx


----------



## lovattan

Boracay, Philippines Travel Pictures

Boracay is a tropical island located approximately 315km (200 miles) south of Manila and 2km off the northwest tip of the island of Panay in the Western Visayas region of the Philippines. It is one of the country's most popular tourist destinations. Its long white sand beaches rival the best beaches of more popular destinations such as the Caribbean, the South Pacific as well as neighbouring asian countries.Facilities are available to suit different levels of activity. For those wanting to just lounge around and take in some rays, beach-front hotels usually have lounge chairs set up just a few steps away from the hotel entrances. Facilities for the usual water sports activities such as wind surfing, snorkeling, diving and jet skiing are also widely available for those in search of more active pursuits. The fun in Boracay also doesn't end when the sun sets. Boracay nightlife is pulsating with a wide range of restaurants, bars, pubs, and nightclubs that bop until morning.In addition, Boracay now has in excess of 350 beach resorts with more than 2,000 rooms ranging in quality from five-star to budget accommodations, so tourists are sure to find whatever they are looking for.



































Boracay Aerial Pics








Other Pics
















































More Pics



































































For more Breathtaking Philippines Travel Pictures
check this website http://community.webshots.com/user/bawat34
http://community.webshots.com/user/maryan54




-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## goschio

Wow, very nice. Would like to meet hot Filipina women. Very beautiful.


----------



## l'eau

nice photos:cheers:


----------



## lovattan

manila_eye said:


> you shoul've lowered the pixels if you are posting multiple pictures. it took 5 good minutes just to see all pictures.
> 
> nice and excellent pitures though.




=========================================================



Maybe you got a very slow internet connection.

If you have broadband adsl 2 internet connection, the pictures will load in just25 seconds.


----------



## lovattan

Here are pictures of Amanpulo, Palawan, Philippines.


----------



## [dx]

Photo by when milko shoots


----------



## [dx]

*Subic Island*
Matnog, Sorsogon














































by krong


----------



## [dx]

*Halea Island*
Ticao, Masbate































































































































by baleo


----------



## [dx]

*Halea Island*
Ticao, Masbate































































































































by baleo


----------



## lovattan

Amanpulo Philippines Travel Pictures

Amanpulo is set on its own private island, Pamalican, part of the Quiniluban group of Cuyo Island in the Philippines.Surrounded by white sand beaches, turquoise water and a coral reef three hundred metres from the shore, the resort provides a variety of watersports and beach activities.















































































































For more Breathtaking Philippines Travel Pictures
check this website http://community.webshots.com/user/bawat34



--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## brockupo

Thanks for posting, Philippines is a beautiful country.


Awesome pics. :applause:


:banana:


----------



## lovattan

goschio said:


> Wow, very nice. Would like to meet hot Filipina women. Very beautiful.





========================================================



Go to Boracay. You can meet hot Filipina women over there.
Or you can go to Manila, you can meet beautiful Filipina women on the nightclubs.


----------



## lovattan

Next set of pictures - Mt. Mayon.


----------



## lovattan

*Mayon Volcano Travel Pictures*

Mayon Volcano is an active volcano in the Philippines on the island of Luzon, in the province of Albay in the Bicol Region. Beautifully symmetrical Mayon volcano, which rises to 2462 m above the Albay Gulf, is the Philippines' most active volcano.

*Mayon Volcano,Bicol Philippines *


----------



## lovattan




----------



## lovattan




----------



## lovattan




----------



## lovattan

*Climbing Mayon Volcano*


----------



## lovattan

Other pics of sagada


----------



## lovattan




----------



## lovattan




----------



## lovattan

Rice paddies, sagada, mt province, Philippines



























For more Breathtaking Philippines Travel Pictures
visit this websites
http://community.webshots.com/user/bawat34
http://community.webshots.com/user/maryan54


----------



## [dx]

*Bituon Beach, Masbate*





































by jmcute


----------



## [dx]

Manila Cathedral HDR
photo by me


----------



## [dx]

Manila Cathedral HDR
photo by me


----------



## [dx]

St. John the Baptist Church, Tabaco Albay








by dpdjr_23


----------



## [dx]

A river in Matnog
by tamoy


----------



## [dx]

It's Butanding season in Donsol









by thetravelfactor


----------



## [dx]

Butanding watching in Sorsogon
















by [email protected]


----------



## [dx]

The best eco-tourism destination in Asia




























Photos by clgsamson


----------



## [dx]

Donsol









by nelda01









Source

Lake Bulusan









by nelda01


----------



## [dx]




----------



## [dx]




----------



## [dx]




----------



## [dx]

Swimming with the whale sharks in Donsol








by valguz488


----------



## [dx]

Some photos of the 2009 Panagbenga Floats


----------



## [dx]

Some photos of the 2009 Panagbenga Floats


----------



## [dx]

Some photos of the 2009 Panagbenga Floats


----------



## [dx]

Some final shots of Pagudpud and Bangui Windmills before leaving for Vigan


----------



## [dx]

Where we stayed in Vigan

*Vigan Hotel*
Vigan, Ilocos Sur
(March 15, 2009)





































More pics coming up...


----------



## [dx]

Oops. Got some more photos from a couple of sites that I forgot to post.

*Bantay Abot Cave*
Pagudpud, Ilocos Norte
(March 14, 2009)

A mountain with a hole. We weren't able to go into the cave because of the stormy weather and the high tide. The weather that day added to the allure of the Pagudpud coastline -- such a rugged but beautiful landscape.





































some seashells I picked up on the rocky and coral-strewn beach near Bantay Abot Cave


----------



## [dx]

*Experience Donsol*
All Photos from Donsol EcoTour -- http://donsolecotour.com








































































































































Tour packages here


----------



## [dx]

*Experience Donsol*
All Photos from Donsol EcoTour -- http://donsolecotour.com
Tour packages here


----------



## [dx]

Woodland Resort
Donsol, Sorsogon



















Source


----------



## [dx]

*A Cloudy Day at the Blue Lagoon*
_Pagudpud, Ilocos Norte_
(March 14, 2009)


----------



## [dx]

*Khokak Beach Resort *(owned by Masbate Gov. Kho)
Cataingan, Masbate
Source


----------



## [dx]

by Reynald Nuñez


----------



## [dx]

by Reynald Nuñez


----------



## [dx]

by Reynald Nuñez


----------



## [dx]

*Subic Island*
_Matnog, Sorsogon_




























Source


----------



## [dx]

*Masakrot Spring*
_Bulusan, Sorsogon_










Source


----------



## tonyboy

*amazing thread*

^^awesome gorgeous pictures of the flora and fauna...esp....the sexy ones wearing bikinis and jeans..:banana:

thanks for sharing..lovattan..:cheers:


----------



## jaygold06

WoW Philippines!:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## rapuy

breathtaking view on the top of the cliff at El Nido town


----------



## [dx]

*St. Paul Metropolitan Cathedral (Vigan Cathedral)*
_Vigan, Ilocos Sur_
(March 15, 2009)


----------



## [dx]

*Mayon Volcano in Albay Province*
Photos by Dex Baldon

Elevation: 2,463 metres (8,081 ft)
Renowned for it's almost perfectly symmetrical conical shape


----------



## [dx]

*St. Augustine Church and Belfry*
Bantay, Ilocos Sur
(March 15, 2009)


----------



## [dx]

*Bulusan Lake*
by ms. chippy


----------



## WHO ME?

dinabaw said:


> *Malipano*​




















...world peace


----------



## WHO ME?

filino said:


> *BITAUG, SURIGAO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SURIGAO, PHILIPPINES*


world peace


----------



## WHO ME?

filino said:


> *SIARGAO, PHILIPPINES*


world peace


----------



## WHO ME?

dinabaw said:


> *Canibad, Philippines*​


world peace


----------



## WHO ME?

dinabaw said:


> *Gumasa, Philippines*​


world peace


----------



## WHO ME?

dinabaw said:


> *
> Balut & Sarangani Islands, Davao Del Sur
> PHILIPPINES*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Saranggani /Ulaniban Island, Philippines *​


world peace


----------



## WHO ME?

dinabaw said:


> *Anawangin ,Zambales!
> PHILIPPINES*





















world peace


----------



## WHO ME?

dinabaw said:


> *Pujada Island, Mati Davao Oriental
> PHILIPPINES*


world peace


----------



## WHO ME?

dinabaw said:


> *Mt. Apo, Philippines*


world peace


----------



## WHO ME?

*Rainforest*



dinabaw said:


> Marilog District, Davao City
> Philippines
> 
> 
> Baracatan ,Toril District ,
> Davao City, Philippines


world peace


----------



## WHO ME?

g0Rs said:


> *Limunsudan Falls, Iligan City
> Philippines*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tinago Falls Trail, Iligan City
> Philippines*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Maria Cristina Falls*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Maria Cristina Falls *
> 
> *HIDDEN TREASURES OF ILIGAN*


world peace


----------



## WHO ME?

dinabaw said:


> *Davao City, Philippines
> Wild Water Rafting... *


world peace


----------



## WHO ME?

*CORREGIDOR, PHILIPPINES*



Rene Ybardolaza said:


> Throughout the trip, Mr. Alonzo kept telling us to watch out for monkeys throughout the island. We did not see any and when I pointed that out to him, he tells us that the monkeys are all riding the tramvias. I knew I'll like him from the start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throughout the tour, we found the island well maintained and run professionally by its keepers. I did not see the trash previously mentioned in this thread. The grounds are well maintained, some of the keepers are dressed in Filipino World War II uniforms and they really look sharp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I got the attention of the pretty girl I wanted to meet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There a lighthouse where one can do some souvenir shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More guns, more destruction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tramvia waits for us to take us back to the pier where our ferry awaits.





shyaman said:


> The theater… according to the guide, the last film shown here before its destruction was “Gone With the Wind.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brothers in Arms























world peace


----------



## WHO ME?

shyaman said:


> Manila skyline at 6:30 AM…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7:00 AM…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Manila Bay, Philippines*


..world peace


----------



## WHO ME?

shyaman said:


> Metro Manila skyline… as the sun rises behind.


world peace


----------



## WHO ME?

[dx] said:


> *Puerto Galera, Oriental Mindoro
> Philippines*
> by NonoyS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sabang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White Beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White Beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Antonio Island, North Point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aninuan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puerto Galera Coves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puerto Galera Coves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Escarceo Point
























world peace


----------



## WHO ME?

[dx] said:


> *Saud Beach, Pagudpud
> Ilocos Norte, Philippines*
> 
> 
> Can you see Bangui's Windmills? :colgate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal-clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very clean water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wide stretch of white sand beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A school of baby fish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polaris Beach House (highly recommended, food is quite pricey though)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue-green waters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saud Beach, Pagudpud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saud Beach, Pagudpud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos by Dex ...























world peace


----------



## WHO ME?

[dx] said:


> *Experience Donsol, Philippines*
> All Photos from Donsol EcoTour -- http://donsolecotour.com
> Tour packages here

























world peace


----------



## WHO ME?

mhek said:


> ORTIGAS Center, Philippines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taken by adamina


world peace


----------



## WHO ME?

KING CITY said:


> *Island Buenavista, Davao
> PHILIPPINES*


world peace


----------



## [dx]

*Matnog, Sorsogon
*
Little Subic









Big Subic









Subic Beach









Juag Island Fish Sanctuary


















Source


----------



## [dx]

*Matnog, Sorsogon
*
Little Subic









Big Subic









Subic Beach









Juag Island Fish Sanctuary


















Source


----------



## Kintoy

*Manila Bay*



















[HRD images, taken last Saturday]


----------



## adverg

Wah I love that map it seems Philippines is the center of everything in this world.


----------



## [dx]

*Burubangkaso*
Monreal, Masbate

































by alma


----------



## [dx]

*Catandayagan Falls*
Monreal, Masbate

















by alma


----------



## [dx]

*San Miguel Island*
Monreal, Masbate

















*Guiutayan Rock (left) and Lapus Lapus (right)*
Monreal, Masbate

















*Manta ray (left) and Sleeping Dino Rock (right)*
Monreal, Masbate

















by alma


----------



## hakz2007

*WONDERS OF THE PHILIPPINES!*










Discover the 7,107 islands of the Philippines through this thread!


----------



## berdnerd

first wonder!

Philippino is so overfascinated with their city!:banana:

just a joke..hahah


----------



## hakz2007

*CARAMOAN*

*ABOUT CARAMOAN*

Very little is known about Caramoan. Isolated from the rest of Camarines Sur, it is no surprise why Philippine's Secret Paradise remains unexploited from commercial tourism.

Caramoan gives 'island hopping' a new meaning. Enjoy its beauty in many ways. Great ocean adventures for kayakers, snorkle and scuba dive to experience the diverse marine life, trek and search for the enigmatic lagoon, rock climb the limestone cliffs, explore the caves or just star gaze at night.






















































Source: Caramoan, Camarines Sur Province, Philippines


----------



## hakz2007

*The Philippines*



berdnerd said:


> first wonder!
> 
> Philippino is so overfascinated with their city!:banana:
> 
> just a joke..hahah


*Caramoan group of islands is currently being rented from January to July 2009 by the different versions of Survivor Israel, Bulgaria and Turkey. Survivor Koh-Lanta, the French version was filmed here also...
*
Just look at the pictures below and discover why these islands are the favorites of different Survivor shows....






























































Source: Caramoan, Camarines Sur Province, Philippines


----------



## hakz2007

*Dragon Boat Festival 2009!*

The Camarines Sur Water Sports Complex staged the first Dragon Boat Race last May 8 -10, 2009. The race is held at the Lago Del Rey and it was participated by the different clubs, organization and school in the Philippines. The Camarines Sur Team garnered all the major prize in this competition. The images here were taken last May 10, 2009. 



































Dragon Boat Festival 2009


----------



## Vision89

nice pictures.. i love this thread...:banana:


----------



## hakz2007

*Camarines Sur*



Vision89 said:


> nice pictures.. i love this thread...:banana:


Thanks..welcome to this thread...


----------



## mhek

i was expecting the usual wonders of the ph, great pictures though


----------



## mhek

*Mt. Mayon*


----------



## manila_eye

we do have existing philippine thread. i just hope that the mods should merge this to that.


----------



## [dx]

*Bulusan Lake*
Bulusan, Sorsogon
Photos by petertoshiro

Dubbed as the "Switzerland of the Orient", Bulusan Lake lies at the heart of the National Park which covers a land area of 3,672 hectares. Getting there from the capital, Sorsogon City, one has two options. First would be to take the Maharlika Highway up to the town of Irosin passing thru the towns of Casiguran and Juban. From Irosin it is another ten kilometers to the site. The other is passing thru a very scenic route overlooking the Pacific Ocean (San Bernardino Strait) thru the towns of Gubat, Barcelona and the centro of Bulusan town. 

The road is not that good although some portions are now being paved and concreted. From the main road which connects the towns of Bulusan and Irosin is a two kilometer path which is very accessible even for big buses that leads to the lake itself. As one enters the dilapidated gate to the lake one is welcomed by the view of Bulusan volcano at the background and the lake at the foreground. Thanks to the absence of development, the area retains much of its pristine environment as one can experience while taking a 45 minute walk around the lake. - Source


----------



## [dx]

*Bulusan Lake*
Bulusan, Sorsogon
Photos by petertoshiro

Dubbed as the "Switzerland of the Orient", Bulusan Lake lies at the heart of the National Park which covers a land area of 3,672 hectares. Getting there from the capital, Sorsogon City, one has two options. First would be to take the Maharlika Highway up to the town of Irosin passing thru the towns of Casiguran and Juban. From Irosin it is another ten kilometers to the site. The other is passing thru a very scenic route overlooking the Pacific Ocean (San Bernardino Strait) thru the towns of Gubat, Barcelona and the centro of Bulusan town. 

The road is not that good although some portions are now being paved and concreted. From the main road which connects the towns of Bulusan and Irosin is a two kilometer path which is very accessible even for big buses that leads to the lake itself. As one enters the dilapidated gate to the lake one is welcomed by the view of Bulusan volcano at the background and the lake at the foreground. Thanks to the absence of development, the area retains much of its pristine environment as one can experience while taking a 45 minute walk around the lake. - Source


----------



## hakz2007

*BATANES ISLANDS*

Visit the northernmost province of the Philiipines. Absolutely the only ZERO CRIME province of the Philippines. Peaceful and stunning islands.


----------



## hakz2007

*Wonders of the Philippines*



OtAkAw said:


> The Las Piñas Bamboo Organ, in the Parish Church of St Joseph in Las Piñas City, Philippines, is a nineteenth-century church organ made almost entirely from bamboo: only the trumpet stops are made from metal.
> 
> The organ, the church and the surrounding buildings have been restored to their 19th century state by Architect Francisco "Bobby" Mañosa and partner Ludwig Alvarez, making a trip to the site a popular excursion for Filipinos and foreign visitors alike.
> 
> The builder of both the church and its organ was Fr. Diego Cera de la Virgen del Carmen, a priest under the Augustinian Recollects. A native of Spain, he served as parish priest in Las Piñas through many endeavors. Historians portray him as a gifted man-natural scientist, chemist, architect, community leader, organist and organ builder.


great invention....



OtAkAw said:


> The church is made completely out of steel.
> 
> 
> The *Basilica Minore de San Sebastian*, better known as San Sebastian Church, is a Roman Catholic minor basilica in *Manila, the Philippines*. It is the seat of the Parish of San Sebastian and the National Shrine of Our Lady of Mt. Carmel.
> 
> Completed in 1891, San Sebastian Church is noted for its architectural features. An example of the revival of Gothic architecture in the Philippines, it has been recognized by the UNESCO as *the only all-steel church or basilica in Asia*. It has also been implausibly reputed to be *the first prefabricated building in the world*, and more plausibly claimed as *the only prefabricated steel church in the world.* In 2006, San Sebastian Church was included in the Tentative List for possible designation as a World Heritage Site. It was designated as a National Historical Landmark by the Philippine government in 1973.
> 
> It has long been reputed that *Gustave Eiffel*, the French engineer behind the Eiffel Tower and the steel structure within the Statue of Liberty, was involved in the design and construction of San Sebastian Church.


one of the most beautiful churches in the Philippines...



OtAkAw said:


> *Lucban in Quezon Province* celebrates the Pahiyas Festival every May 15. It is a colorful feast in honor of San Isidro Labrador, the patron saints of farmers, as a thanksgiving for a bountiful harvest. This festival showcases houses which are adorned with fruits, vegetables, agricultural products, handicrafts and kiping, a rice-made decoration, which afterwards can be eaten grilled or fried. The houses are judged and the best one is proclaimed the winner. Every year, tourists roam the municipality to witness the decoration of houses.


one of the best festivals in the Philippines.


----------



## hakz2007

Juan Pilgrim said:


> *The Philippines with it's 7,1007 islands is really breathtaking!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bulacan.gov.ph/map/images/loc_worldmap.gif
> 
> it really shows that the Philippines is at the center of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> :horse:





manila_eye said:


> *Survivor contestant dies in Caramoan, Philippines*
> 
> MANILA, Philippines — Philippine police say a contestant of the Bulgarian reality show "Survivor" has died of a heart attack while filming on an island beach.
> 
> Police say the 53-year-old Noncho Vodenicharov died Saturday despite efforts by a Filipino and a Bulgarian doctor to save him.
> 
> Chief Inspector Hilario Lelis Are said Monday that Vodenicharov had just finished an activity for the contest at the Gota Beach Resort in Caramoan township in eastern Camarines Sur province.
> 
> Bulgarian news reports say he was a town mayor and a former stunt man and singer.
> 
> "Survivor" originated in the US but other countries have created their own versions of the popular show. Contestants compete in a variety of tough physical challenges until there is a sole winner. - AP
> 
> They must fend for food, water, fire, and shelter for themselves while competing in challenges to earn rewards and immunity from being voted off. In the past, some contestants have been eliminated due to medical reasons.


The victim was a mayor there...


----------



## manila_eye

^^ yup... mayor of his town in bulgaria.


----------



## hakz2007

*Chocolate Hills, Bohol*



















The Chocolate Hills is an unusual geological formation in Bohol, Philippines. According to the latest accurate survey done, there are 1,776 hills spread over an area of more than 50 square kilometres (20 sq mi). They are covered in green grass that turns brown during the dry season, hence the name.

The Chocolate Hills are a famous tourist attraction of Bohol. It is featured in the provincial flag and seal to symbolize the abundance of natural attraction in the province. It is in the Philippine Tourism Authority's list of tourist destinations in the Philippines; it has been declared the country's 3rd National Geological Monument and proposed for inclusion in the UNESCO World Heritage List.








The Chocolate Hills are Bohol's famous attraction. Photographer Salvador Andre notes:

Most people who first see pictures of this landscape can hardly believe that these hills are not a man-made artifact. However, this idea is quickly abandoned, as the effort would surely surpass the construction of the pyramids in Egypt.

Further:

There is no natural formation like them in the world. From a distance, they look like half a ball grown out of the ground. The molehill-shaped and almost uniformly sized hills dot the landscape with green and brown.








The Chocolate Hills is a rolling terrain of haycock hills – mounds of general shape which are conical and almost symmetrical. Estimated to be at least 1,268 individual mounds to about 1,776, these cone-shaped or dome-shaped hills are actually made of grass-covered limestone. The domes vary in sizes from 30 to 50 metres (98 to 160 ft) high with the largest being 120 metres (390 ft) in height. They are scattered throughout the towns of Carmen, Batuan and Sagbayan in Bohol.[8] Bohol's "main attraction", these unique mound-shaped hills are scattered by the thousands on the island's central plain, concentrated near the town of Carmen.

During the dry season, the precipitation is inadequate such that the grass-covered hills dry up and turn chocolate brown. This transforms the area into seemingly endless rows of "chocolate kisses". The branded confection is the inspiration behind the name, Chocolate Hills.

*Topography*


The Chocolate Hills and the area around it have relatively flat to rolling topography with elevation ranges from 100 to 500 metres (330 to 1,600 ft) above sea level. Higher karstic hills dominate the landscape inland then turning almost uniformly and naturally molded in Carmen.

*Vegetation*

The vegetation of the Chocolate Hills is dominated by hardy grass species such as Imperata cylindrica and Saccharum spontaneum. Several Compositae and ferns also grow on them. In between the hills, the flat lands are cultivated to rice and other cash crops. However, the natural vegetation on the Chocolate Hills is now highly threatened by quarrying activities.


----------



## mhek

^ whoa! looks like taken in other world


----------



## hakz2007

*Welcome to Camarines Sur, Philippines​*


----------



## [dx]

*Encounter with the 'Butanding'*
Photos by Norman P. Aquino


----------



## [dx]

*Encounter with the 'Butanding'*
Photos by Norman P. Aquino


----------



## hakz2007

*Rinconada, Camarines Sur*

*Explore Rinconada's scenic spots!​*






*Buhi's waterfalls​*








*Nabua's Macagang Resort*









*Iriga City's lush scenery*









*Baao's tranquility*









*Lake Bato*









*Pecuaria Hills, Bula*









*fishing in Balatan*


----------



## lovattan

Here are pictures of Swimming with Whale Sharks, Donsol,Sorsogon Philippines.


----------



## lovattan

Donsol is a popular tourist destination for the whale sharks that can be seen in the bordering seas. It is nicknamed the "Whale Shark Capital of the World", with the largest number of recorded sightings of whale sharks anywhere in the world. Swimming with whale sharks was featured as the "Best Animal Encounter in Asia" by Time Magazine in 2004. Whale sharks can be seen all-year round except during typhoons.
Interaction with the whale sharks is regulated by the local department of tourism (DOT) office. WWF guidelines are generally observed to protect the sharks. Rules include limiting the number of swimmers per boat to six, no scuba divers and staying further than three meters from the sharks. In practice many of these rules are broken on a daily basis. As many as 14 boats at a time may 'mob' a shark, with up to 30 or 40 swimmers following the shark on the surface. Most sharks are touched at least once during every interaction, accidentally by brushing with the fins, or deliberately.

*Donsol,Sorsogon Philippines*

*Swimming with Donsol Whale Sharks Pictures*


----------



## lovattan




----------



## lovattan




----------



## lovattan

*The Whale Shark Spotter*


----------



## lovattan




----------



## lovattan

*Donsol,Sorsogon Philippines
Swimming with Donsol Whale Sharks Videos*




























For more Breathtaking Philippines Travel Pictures
visit this websites
http://community.webshots.com/user/bawat34
http://community.webshots.com/user/maryan54


----------



## lovattan

*Here are pictures of Bohol, Philippines.*


----------



## lovattan

*Bohol, Philippines Travel Pictures*

Bohol is an island province of the Philippines located in the Central Visayas region. Bohol is a popular tourist destination with its beaches and resorts. The Chocolate Hills, 
numerous mounds of limestone formation, is the most popular attraction. The island of Panglao, located just southwest of Tagbilaran City, is home to some of the finest beaches in the country. 
The Philippine Tarsier, considered by some to be the smallest primate, is indigenous to the island.


----------



## lovattan




----------



## lovattan




----------



## lovattan

Here are pictures of Coron Philippines.


----------



## lovattan

*Coron Island is located in Northern Palawan in the Philippines.*

The entire island and associated offshore waters have been designated as Ancestral Domain. 
Coron offers a variety of sporting and leisure activites and is popular for snorkeling and diving. 


There are islands with white sandy beaches, fresh water and tropical vegetation and fantastic coral reefs for diving.


Coron Island is known for several Japanese shipwrecks World War II vintage. The area around the wrecks have pleasant rock formations which provide for excellent snorkeling opportunities, 
with underwater visibility extending up to 80 feet. The water is usually calm, with almost no current. Coron is one of the most visited destinations for wreck diving in the Philippines.
Wreck dive sites are found in a depth as shallow as 10-30 feet and as deep as 120-140 feet. Most are in the range of about 60-80 feet, perfect for sports divers.


----------



## lovattan

*Coron Philippines Pictures Set 2*


----------



## lovattan

*Coron Philippines Pictures Set 3*


----------



## lovattan

*Coron Philippines Pictures Set 4*


----------



## lovattan




----------



## lovattan

*Coron Philippines Pictures Set 5*


----------



## lovattan




----------



## lovattan

*Coron Philippines Pictures Set 6*


----------



## lovattan




----------



## lovattan

*Coron Philippines Pictures Set 7*


----------



## lovattan




----------



## lovattan

*Coron Philippines Pictures Set 8*


----------



## lovattan

For more Breathtaking Philippines Travel Pictures
visit this website http://community.webshots.com/user/bawat34 
http://community.webshots.com/user/maryan54


----------



## lovattan

Here are Coron Diving Pictures.


----------



## lovattan

*Diving the Japanese WWII wrecks at Coron Philippines*


----------



## lovattan

*Diving at Coron Philippines Pictures Set 2*


----------



## lovattan




----------



## lovattan

*Diving at Coron Philippines Pictures Set 3*


----------



## lovattan

For more Breathtaking Coron Philippines Travel Pictures
visit this website http://community.webshots.com/user/bawat34 
http://community.webshots.com/user/maryan54


----------



## hakz2007

mhek said:


> ^ whoa! looks like taken in other world


yeah...


----------



## mhek

Puka Beach, Boracay Island


----------



## mhek

*Sagada, Benguet Province*


----------



## mhek

white sand of *Boracay Island*


----------



## mhek

Willy's Rock, *Boracay Island*


----------



## hakz2007

mhek said:


> Puka Beach, Boracay Island


I've been here..it's awesome..


----------



## mhek

Coffins at *Sagada, Benguet Province*


----------



## mhek

*Sampaguita Garden Resort, Aklan*


----------



## [dx]

*Sirangan Beach Resort* - http://www.sirangan.com/
Bacon District, Sorsogon City
Source


----------



## [dx]

Source


----------



## mhek

boutique at D'Mall, *Boracay Island*


----------



## mhek

*Fort Santiago, Intramuros, Manila*


----------



## mhek

more pictures taken at *Fort Santiago*










SPANISH CANNON recovered on MAY 18, 1966 at Cebu province.


----------



## [dx]

*Diving with Hammerhead Sharks and Manta Rays in Ticao*

































Source: http://donsolwhaleshark.multiply.com/


----------



## lovattan

*Raintree Misibis Bay, Cagraray Island, Albay, Philippines*


----------



## lovattan




----------



## lovattan

*Raintree Misibis Bay, Philippines Pics Set 2*


----------



## lovattan

Links credited to:
http://www.misibisbay.com/


----------



## lovattan

*Some activities at Raintree Misibis Bay, Cagraray Island, Albay, Philippines*

































































Links credited to:
http://www.misibisbay.com/


----------



## lovattan

*Caramoan Peninsula, Camarines Sur, Philippines*

Caramoan Peninsula is a hilly peninsula, with deep gorges and a rough, rocky terrain, located in north-east Camarines Sur, Bicol. The place has a National Park which has caves, limestone formations, white sandy beaches, an islet lake and a subterranean river, make it popular with tourists. It is accessible by public transport from the town of Caramoan, and local people have established trails in the park for visitors.
Early this year 2008, the French survivor team camped in Caramoan, Camarines Sur to film the eighth edition of their Survivor Series.


----------



## lovattan

*Caramoan Peninsula Pictures Set 2*


----------



## lovattan

*Caramoan Peninsula Pictures Set 3*


----------



## lovattan

Links credited to:http://www.caramoanislands.com/
http://www.gotavillage.com/
http://www.camsurwatersportscomplex.com/
http://community.webshots.com/user/bawat34


----------



## lovattan

*Or you can visit Camsur Watersports Complex cable park designed for wakeboarding and wakeskating.*


----------



## lovattan




----------



## lovattan

Links credited to:http://www.caramoanislands.com/
http://www.gotavillage.com/
http://www.camsurwatersportscomplex.com/
http://community.webshots.com/user/bawat34


----------



## ncozal

*Makati City - Metro Manila Skyline*


----------



## ncozal

*TAGUIG CITY - Metro Manila Skyline*


----------



## ncozal

*Muntinlupa City - Metro Manila Skyline*


----------



## ncozal

*Eastwood City and Ortigas City - Metro Manila Skyline*









Inside Eastwood


----------



## ncozal

*Here are some pictures of Sea Air Flight to Busuanga, Palawan, Philippines.*


----------



## ncozal

*Sea Air Flight to Busuanga, Palawan, Philippines - View from the air*


----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal

Links credited to:
http://community.webshots.com/user/bawat34
For more Breathtaking Philippines Travel Pictures
check the website above.


----------



## ncozal

*MONACO SUITES DE BORACAY - BORACAY, AKLAN, Philippines*


















Photo credit: Monaco Suites de Boracay


----------



## ncozal

*Pagsanjan Falls, Cavinti, Laguna, Philippines*

Pagsanjan Falls is one of the most famed waterfalls in the Philippines. It is situated about 92 kilometers south of Manila and can easily be reached by car 
or bus in less than two hours. The falls have grown into a major tourist attraction for the region. Pagsanjan is most famous for these falls in particular. 
The town itself dates from early Spanish times and lies at the confluence of two rivers, the Balanac and the Bumbungan.


----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal

*Pagsanjan Falls,Laguna, Philippines Pics Set 2*


----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal

Links credited to:
http://community.webshots.com/user/bawat34
For more Breathtaking Philippines Travel Pictures
check the website above.


----------



## ncozal

*PANAAD FESTIVAL-NEGROS OCCIDENTAL, Philippines*


----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal

*Kalag kalag festival of Isabela*


----------



## ncozal

*pintaflores festival.*​









*salapan festival of Pulupandan*








Links credited to:
Photos by Philippine Festival


----------



## ncozal

*Here are pictures of Hundred Islands National Park, Alaminos, Pangasinan, Philippines.*


----------



## ncozal

*Hundred Islands National Park, Alaminos, Pangasinan, Philippines*


The Hundred Islands National Park is in the province of Pangasinan in northern Philippines. It is located in Alaminos City, Pangasinan. 
The islands (124 at low tide and 123 at high tide) are scattered along Lingayen Gulf and cover an area of 18.44 square kilometres (4,557 acres). 
They are believed to be about two million years old. Only three of them have been developed for tourists: Governor Island, Quezon Island, and Children's Island. 
The islands are actually ancient corals that extend well inland, in an area previously comprising the seabed of an ancient sea. 
Lowering sea levels have exposed them to the surface and the peculiar "umbrella"-like shapes of some of the islands have been caused by the eroding action of the ocean waves.


----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal

*Hundred Islands National Park, Alaminos, Philippines Pics Set 2*


----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal

Links credited to:
http://community.webshots.com/user/bawat34
For more Breathtaking Philippines Travel Pictures
visit the website above.


----------



## ncozal

*Club Paradise Resort, Dimakya Island, Busuanga, Palawan, Philippines* 

Club Paradise is in Dimakya Island, Municipality of Coron. A part of Calamian Group of Island, it is situated at the Northern tip of Palawan, the Philippine's last frontier.


----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal

Links credited to:
http://community.webshots.com/user/bawat34
For more Breathtaking Philippines Travel Pictures
visit the website above.


----------



## ncozal

*Tinago Falls, Iligan City, Lanao del Norte, Philippines*

Tinago Falls is a waterfall in Iligan City, Lanao del Norte in the southern Philippine island of Mindanao. It is one of the main tourist attractions in Iligan, a city known as the City of Majestic Waterfalls.


----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal

Links credited to:
http://community.webshots.com/user/bawat34
For more Breathtaking Philippines Travel Pictures
visit the website above.


----------



## ncozal

*After Pahiyas Festival its Pasayahan!*
Heres another *PASAYAHAN '09* 

*Lucena's Version of Flores De Mayo as part of PASAYAHAN SA LUCENA Activities!*
Maja Salvador as D' Reyna Elena and partner is Bok! 
i remember Last year its Gerald and Kim...


----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal

Links credited to:
Photos by Philippine Festival


----------



## ncozal

*Barcelona Church In Sorsogon, Bicol, Philippines*


----------



## mhek

ncozal said:


> *Tinago Falls, Iligan City, Lanao del Norte, Philippines*
> 
> Tinago Falls is a waterfall in Iligan City, Lanao del Norte in the southern Philippine island of Mindanao. It is one of the main tourist attractions in Iligan, a city known as the City of Majestic Waterfalls.


Beautiful. :cheers:


----------



## cozak

Philippines is wonderful, I'm going to here.


----------



## mhek

^^ enjoy your stay in the philippines


----------



## Juan Pilgrim

:banana::banana::banana:
The Philippines is amazing!!!





:horse:


----------



## Juan Pilgrim

mike durero said:


> *DIVING WITH THE WHALE SHARK IN SURIGAO CITY, MINDANAO, THE PHILIPPINES*
> 
> PHOTOS taken April 2009 courtesy of SURIGAO DIVE CLUB
> this 12M long whale shark was seen roaming around Surigao City's underwater world..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DIVING WITH THE WHALE SHARK IN SURIGAO CITY, MINDANAO, THE PHILIPPINES*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DIVING WITH THE WHALE SHARK IN SURIGAO CITY, MINDANAO, THE PHILIPPINES*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DIVING WITH THE WHALE SHARK IN SURIGAO CITY, MINDANAO, THE PHILIPPINES*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DIVING WITH THE WHALE SHARK IN SURIGAO CITY, MINDANAO, THE PHILIPPINES*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DIVING WITH THE WHALE SHARK IN SURIGAO CITY, MINDANAO, THE PHILIPPINES*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DIVING WITH THE WHALE SHARK IN SURIGAO CITY, MINDANAO, THE PHILIPPINES*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DIVING WITH THE WHALE SHARK IN SURIGAO CITY, MINDANAO, THE PHILIPPINES*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DIVING WITH THE WHALE SHARK IN SURIGAO CITY, MINDANAO, THE PHILIPPINES*











[













:horse:


----------



## gabo79

Tinago Falls is amazing


----------



## hakz2007

*Caramoan lures more ‘castaways’ from Israel *

By Volt Contreras
Philippine Daily Inquirer
First Posted 01:45:00 07/05/2009

MANILA, Philippines—A piece of paradise in Bicolandia continues to draw an international cast of castaways.

Like the French and the Bulgarians before them, Israelis have shot their own version of the popular reality TV show “Survivor” on the Caramoan peninsula in Camarines Sur, opening this tropical Eden to a larger global audience and tourism market.

“For Israelis, it’s a view they won’t see anywhere else,” said Guy Hameiri, CEO of the production outfit Reif Hameiri, in an interview last month at the company offices in Tel Aviv.

“We were overwhelmed when we saw the location, and I’m sure it will be very tempting for our audience to go see it themselves,” Hameiri said.

Show producer Gregory Bekerman observed that “the Philippines has a certain kind of green that I haven’t seen anywhere [else].”

He said he would return to the Philippines in September to scout for another site for future “Survivor” seasons.

“It’s paradise” captured through 22 cameras and some 3,000 hours of raw footage, Bekerman said.

The challenge now is to squeeze those amazing shots into 40 hour-long episodes.

A popular TV reality game show produced in many countries, “Survivor” isolates its contestants in the wilderness to compete for cash and prizes. They are divided into tribes and they vote off other contestants until only one is left.

$7 million

The two production executives updated Tourism Secretary Joseph Durano and a number of Manila-based journalists on the project during Durano’s official trip to Israel late last month.

A dramatic, minute-long teaser of the Caramoan episodes featuring sweeping aerial shots of beaches, cliffs and lush forest hills, with cutaways to local wildlife and colorful flora, was shown during the briefing.

The Israeli production, which Hameiri said cost some $7 million, conducted the Caramoan shoot from March to April.

It brought from Israel 20 contestants and a crew of around 120, and hired some 300 Filipino support personnel (about 80 from Manila and the rest from Camarines Sur).

The show—the third Israeli season of “Survivor”—will premiere in Israel in October.

The first two, which were shot in the Dominican Republic and Panama, had between 700,000 and 1 million viewers, covering a 40-percent share of the TV audience, Hameiri said.

But unlike the first two seasons where the shows’ title cited only the name of an island or region (“Survivor Caribbean” for the Dominican Republic shoot and “Survivor Pearl Island” for Panama), the Caramoan episodes will recognize the host country itself.

‘Very big thing’

“This season will be called ‘Survivor Philippines,’ so there is no question where it was shot,” Bekerman said.

He said it was the first time the show would be named after the host country “because, as we said, the place is so unique and it was a very big adventure to go there.”

“So it must be a very big thing for you,” Bekerman said, turning to Durano during the meeting arranged by Philippine Ambassador to Israel Petronila Garcia.

The French were the first to “discover” Caramoan as an ideal “Survivor” locale early in 2008. They closed Gota Beach to the public for weeks under the guise of what the provincial government then called “massive developments” at the local resort.

Though officially a secret, the French project nevertheless started a buzz that would eventually boost Caramoan’s reputation as the “next Boracay.”

In May, the Bulgarians also started shooting their edition of “Survivor” there.

Unique balance

Bekerman offered an explanation why Caramoan seemed to have become a favorite:

“On one hand, [a ‘Survivor’ location] has to be isolated from tourists, from local villages. But on the other hand, it must have the facilities to accommodate all the [production] people.

“This balance is quite unique [in Caramoan].”

And apart from the breathtaking scenery, Bekerman said, “we were amazed by the generosity of the people—very professional yet always smiling, and thinking how things can be better done.”

The local hires included residents of nearby villages, including women who helped build the various structures needed on the set as well as maintain the lodgings for the Israeli crew.

“I also personally liked [the local dishes] laing and another that had green papaya in it,” Bekerman said, smiling.

Until he came to the Philippines, Bekerman thought of it as just the homeland of the foreign workers in Israel.

“The whole experience turned out to be a pleasant surprise,” he said. “When I first came to your beautiful country [to scout for locations, I discovered that] the farther you go from Manila, the more welcoming the people are.”

Tour packages

Secretary Durano said Caramoan’s debut on Israeli television in October should put the Philippines back among the top leisure destinations for Israeli tourists.

“We in the Department of Tourism will support this [exposure] by facilitating tour packages with our partners in and outside the Philippines and other promotional events on the ground, as what we’ve done after [the French shoot],” he said.

Before the Reif Hameiri briefing, Durano met with Israeli tour and aviation executives at the Philippine Embassy in Tel Aviv, where he was told that some 100 Israeli teachers would be arriving in Manila for a congress later this year.

The embassy has since begun sending promotional materials to the teachers, according to Tourism Undersecretary Eduardo Jarque.


----------



## hakz2007

Here's a larger version and full text of the news item published in Philippine Daily Inquirer yesterday, July 5, 2009.








^^*Caramoan lures more ‘castaways’ from Israel*

By Volt Contreras
Philippine Daily Inquirer
First Posted 01:45:00 07/05/2009

Filed Under: Television, Entertainment (general)


MANILA, Philippines—A piece of paradise in Bicolandia continues to draw an international cast of castaways.

Like the French and the Bulgarians before them, Israelis have shot their own version of the popular reality TV show “Survivor” on the Caramoan peninsula in Camarines Sur, opening this tropical Eden to a larger global audience and tourism market.

“For Israelis, it’s a view they won’t see anywhere else,” said Guy Hameiri, CEO of the production outfit Reif Hameiri, in an interview last month at the company offices in Tel Aviv.

“We were overwhelmed when we saw the location, and I’m sure it will be very tempting for our audience to go see it themselves,” Hameiri said.

Show producer Gregory Bekerman observed that “the Philippines has a certain kind of green that I haven’t seen anywhere [else].”

He said he would return to the Philippines in September to scout for another site for future “Survivor” seasons.

“It’s paradise” captured through 22 cameras and some 3,000 hours of raw footage, Bekerman said.

The challenge now is to squeeze those amazing shots into 40 hour-long episodes.

A popular TV reality game show produced in many countries, “Survivor” isolates its contestants in the wilderness to compete for cash and prizes. They are divided into tribes and they vote off other contestants until only one is left.

$7 million

The two production executives updated Tourism Secretary Joseph Durano and a number of Manila-based journalists on the project during Durano’s official trip to Israel late last month.

A dramatic, minute-long teaser of the Caramoan episodes featuring sweeping aerial shots of beaches, cliffs and lush forest hills, with cutaways to local wildlife and colorful flora, was shown during the briefing.

The Israeli production, which Hameiri said cost some $7 million, conducted the Caramoan shoot from March to April.

It brought from Israel 20 contestants and a crew of around 120, and hired some 300 Filipino support personnel (about 80 from Manila and the rest from Camarines Sur).

The show—the third Israeli season of “Survivor”—will premiere in Israel in October.

The first two, which were shot in the Dominican Republic and Panama, had between 700,000 and 1 million viewers, covering a 40-percent share of the TV audience, Hameiri said.

But unlike the first two seasons where the shows’ title cited only the name of an island or region (“Survivor Caribbean” for the Dominican Republic shoot and “Survivor Pearl Island” for Panama), the Caramoan episodes will recognize the host country itself.

‘Very big thing’

“This season will be called ‘Survivor Philippines,’ so there is no question where it was shot,” Bekerman said.

He said it was the first time the show would be named after the host country “because, as we said, the place is so unique and it was a very big adventure to go there.”

“So it must be a very big thing for you,” Bekerman said, turning to Durano during the meeting arranged by Philippine Ambassador to Israel Petronila Garcia.

The French were the first to “discover” Caramoan as an ideal “Survivor” locale early in 2008. They closed Gota Beach to the public for weeks under the guise of what the provincial government then called “massive developments” at the local resort.

Though officially a secret, the French project nevertheless started a buzz that would eventually boost Caramoan’s reputation as the “next Boracay.”

In May, the Bulgarians also started shooting their edition of “Survivor” there.

Unique balance

Bekerman offered an explanation why Caramoan seemed to have become a favorite:

“On one hand, [a ‘Survivor’ location] has to be isolated from tourists, from local villages. But on the other hand, it must have the facilities to accommodate all the [production] people.

“This balance is quite unique [in Caramoan].”

And apart from the breathtaking scenery, Bekerman said, “we were amazed by the generosity of the people—very professional yet always smiling, and thinking how things can be better done.”

The local hires included residents of nearby villages, including women who helped build the various structures needed on the set as well as maintain the lodgings for the Israeli crew.

“I also personally liked [the local dishes] laing and another that had green papaya in it,” Bekerman said, smiling.

Until he came to the Philippines, Bekerman thought of it as just the homeland of the foreign workers in Israel.

“The whole experience turned out to be a pleasant surprise,” he said. “When I first came to your beautiful country [to scout for locations, I discovered that] the farther you go from Manila, the more welcoming the people are.”

Tour packages

Secretary Durano said Caramoan’s debut on Israeli television in October should put the Philippines back among the top leisure destinations for Israeli tourists.

“We in the Department of Tourism will support this [exposure] by facilitating tour packages with our partners in and outside the Philippines and other promotional events on the ground, as what we’ve done after [the French shoot],” he said.

Before the Reif Hameiri briefing, Durano met with Israeli tour and aviation executives at the Philippine Embassy in Tel Aviv, where he was told that some 100 Israeli teachers would be arriving in Manila for a congress later this year.

The embassy has since begun sending promotional materials to the teachers, according to Tourism Undersecretary Eduardo Jarque.


----------



## mhek

*Manila Bay*


----------



## mhek




----------



## TeslaCoil

wow whale sharks!!!


----------



## [dx]

*Donsol*









by mikedecastro









by Dive Mantra


----------



## bOrN2BwILd

TINAGO FALLS is one of the best waterfalls in the philippines...


too bad mindanao's image prohibits tourists too discover its beauty hno:


----------



## [dx]

View of Mt. Bulusan from a Cebu Pacific plane about to land at the Legazpi Domestic Airport



















A plume of steam from the Bacon-Manito Geothermal Plant


----------



## ncozal

*Buntod Sand Bar*
Masbate City, Masbate, Philippines


----------



## ncozal

Photos from Philippine forum


----------



## ncozal

*Ticao Island Resort*
Ticao Island, Masbate, Philippines











































Photos from Philippine forum


----------



## ncozal

*Beach in Esperanza, Masbate, Philippines*


----------



## ncozal

Photos from Philippine forum


----------



## ncozal

*Avila's Island*
Pio V. Corpuz, Masbate, Philippines


----------



## ncozal

Photos from Philippine forum


----------



## ncozal

*Burobangkaso, Ticao Island, Masbate, Philippines*


----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal

*Catandayagan Falls
San Jacinto, Ticao Island, Masbate, Philippines*


----------



## ncozal

Photos from Philippine forum


----------



## Juan Pilgrim

Looks like tons of fun! Thanks for posting!




:horse:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo

ncozal said:


> *Catandayagan Falls
> San Jacinto, Ticao Island, Masbate, Philippines*


*I love it. Regards.*


----------



## [dx]

*Calintaan Island*
Matnog, Sorsogon



















Photos by odradem


----------



## [dx]

*Halea Island Retreat and Nature Park* -- http://www.haleaisland.com
San Miguel Island, Masbate
Photos by nins28


----------



## hakz2007

*Survivor Serbia is currently being filmed in Caramoan Islands.​*


----------



## ncozal

*Siquijor Island, Visayas, Philippines*


----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal

Links credited to:
Photos by Siquijor.ph


----------



## hakz2007

*TOURISM IN CAMARINES SUR*​*
MOUNT ISAROG...*









Towering 1,976 meters above sea level and covering 10, 112 hectares, it is the haven of indigenous flora and fauna. Most of the rare exotic of orchids, medicinal and flowering plants, wild boars, deers, squirrels, monkeys and untamed rodents are found on the base of the slopes of the mountain. It is now the last Rainforest Mountain in Southern Luzon. Hundreds of waterfalls both known unknown, an unforgettable sigh to behold. The Protected Area Management Board has identified Malabay Falls (Naga City), Curry (Pili) Consocep (Tigaon), Hiwacloy (Goa|) as tourism areas within the mountain.
*
MOUNT ASOG*
Iriga, Cam Sur








Towering 1,120 meters at Buhi side and 1,212 meters Iriga City side and overlooking Lake Buhi dormant Asog beckons to the adventurous mountaineers and feel rewarded discovering a three hectare sunken crater blooming with pine trees. It is home to the Agta, a tribal people of Bicol.

*
LAHUY ISLAND*
Caramoan, CAMarines Sur








A 10-kilometer long island about 3 kilometers at its widest point. The island has long stretches of uniquely white fine sand. Barangay Gota has been known as a gold-mining community even before the war. At present only small-scale operation is in existence. At sitio Nipa, a spring 300 meters from the shore provides fresh water source not available elsewhere. A 40-hectare mangrove swamp near Barangay Oring offers a habitat for a marine wildlife.(Temporarily unavailable due to continuous improvement of the area.)

*
ANIMASOLA ISLAND*
Balatan, Camarines Sur








A captivating scene of exotic rock formations and crystal clear water welcome visitors traveling off the coast of Balatan.


*ISLA DE MOTEVERDE*
Denrica, Garchitorena
Camarines Sur








The island is covered with virgin forest, inhabited bybirds, bats and ignanas. It is bordered by white beaches with clean and clear sea water


*BAG-ING ISLAND*








This place is a relatively small island blessed with an enormous garden of coral reefs inhabited by different species of sea creatures.

*
CONSOCEP MOUNTAIN RESORT*
Tigaon, Camarines Sur








A 45 minute ride from Naga City and located at Brgy. Consocep. The resort is nestled on the shoulders of Mt. Isarog at an elevation of 1,800 ft. above sea level. Cool mountain air; two big waterfalls, Tuaguiti and Bulalacao, and smaller ones, most popular being Kawa-kawa; rest area, concrete stairways made of natural flat stones; flowers, butterflies, and tall trees make for an interesting scenery. 


*GOTA BEACH*








Though the most frequently visited beach in Caramoan because of its accessibility, Gota Beach hasn't lost its magnificence to many sightseers and adventurers. The imposing stretch of mountainous rock formations half-enclosing the beach adds beauty to its fine sand and clear water.Composed of two caves called Little Gota and Big Gota, which are the main attractions of the Caramoan National Park. Located in Barangay Paniman about five kilometers from the town proper, a group of limestone islets known as the Malarad Island Group can be found. One can enjoy a stretch of sugary fine white beach comparable to that of Boracay, a salt water lake, and wildlife. 



*LAKE BUHI*
Buhi, Camarines Sur








is the home of what the locals call tabios or sinarapan, mistichis luzonensis, the world's smallest (1/5 inch) commercial fish.



*BICHARA BEACH*
Caramoan, Camarines Sur








To the natives of Caramoan, this privately owned beach of the Bichara's of Naga City is better known as Paradise Island. Indeed, it is a paradise of powder-like sand amidst a crystal clear body of water.


*TAYAK LAGOON*








Majestically enclosed by rocky and forested mountains, Tayak Lagoon creates an enigmatic impression because of its deep and still water.


----------



## hakz2007

*BANAUE RICE TERRACES, IFUGAO*








Photo credit: Ian Ong

*ALEMET, IFUGAO*









Photo credit: IRRI Images


----------



## Juan Pilgrim

*Siargao, Surigao del Norte, Mindanao, the Philippines*



808 state said:


> *SIARGAO, SURIGAO DEL NORTE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by fidjiwidji





:horse:


----------



## Juan Pilgrim

*The Philippines*

7,1007 Tropical Island Paradise! Welcome to the Philippines!!

El Nido, Palawan
the Philippines


swatch69sg said:


> Credit goes to the owner: fz30_user of Clubsnap (Singapore)


7,1007 Tropical Island Paradise! 
Welcome to El Nido, Palawan, the Philippines








http://www.bulacan.gov.ph/map/images/loc_worldmap.gif


:horse:


----------



## Juan Pilgrim

*Metro-Manila, the Philippines*



RonnieR said:


> *from TheAvenger*


"The Pearl of the Orient Seas"
Manila Bay and the MManila Skyline
Metro Manila, Luzon, the Philippines



mhek said:


>


"Makati-The Financial Capital of the Philippines."
Manila Golf Club and the MManila Skyline
Metro Manila, Luzon, the Philippines


:horse:


----------



## [dx]

*Masbate*
by danielreiner

Capitol









Buntod Sand Bar









Welcome Arch









Cottage, Buntod Sand Bar









Pool, MG Hotel









Masbate kids









At Buntod sand bar, Masbate City


----------



## ncozal

*Here are pictures of swimming with Whale Sharks in Donsol, Sorsogon, Philippines.*


----------



## ncozal

*Swimming with the 'Butanding' Whale Sharks in Donsol, Sorsogon, Philippines*

*From Philippine forum Part 1*


----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal

Links credited to:
Photos by http://www.flickr.com/photos/landscapist/ Norman P. Aquino


----------



## ncozal

*Amazing photos of a whale shark encounter in Donsol, Sorsogon, Philippines*

*From Philippine forum Part 2*​


----------



## ncozal

Links credited to:
Photos by Norman P. Aquino


----------



## ncozal

*Swimming with the Whale Sharks in Donsol, Sorsogon, Philippines*

*From Philippine forum Part 3*​


----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal

Links credited to:
Photos by http://www.flickr.com/photos/landscapist/ Norman P. Aquino


----------



## ncozal

Originally posted by dinabaw

*Davao, Philippines*​
*Punta Dumalag Peninsula Marine Turtle Sanctuary*

*Turtle Sanctuary*​ 






 






 






 






 

There’s also the Marine Turtle Sanctuary located in Punta Dumalag peninsula. It is a 2-kilometer white sand beach where Hawksbill turtles are known to lay their eggs. It is taken care of by the Task Force Pawikan Davao, an organization dedicated to conserve and protect marine turtles within the territorial jurisdiction. The sanctuary is also engaged in recovery, tagging and the rescue of illegally captured and detained marine turtles.​


----------



## [dx]

*Sunset at Rizal Beach*
by dreo.andrew


----------



## [dx]

*Mt. Bulusan*
by zoantharia


----------



## [dx]

*Masbate Scenes*
by highlights.photo


----------



## [dx]

*The pristine Bulusan Lake*
by sonic07


----------



## dashalvin

*Repost from Dipolog Thread*



sheenreal said:


> *Explore Zanorte SITUBO FALLS*





sheenreal said:


> *Come to Zanorte, come to Aliguay Island!*





sheenreal said:


> *Awesome Zanorte!*


----------



## lovattan

*El Nido Palawan Philippines* 

*El Nido Palawan Philippines Pics Set 1*


----------



## lovattan

*El Nido Palawan Philippines Pics Set 2*


----------



## lovattan

*El Nido Palawan Philippines Pics Set 3*


----------



## lovattan

*El Nido Palawan Philippines Pics Set 4*


----------



## lovattan

*El Nido Palawan Philippines Pics Set 5*


----------



## lovattan

*El Nido Palawan Philippines Pics Set 6*


----------



## lovattan

*El Nido Palawan Philippines Pics Set 7*


----------



## lovattan

*El Nido Palawan Philippines Pics Set 8*


----------



## lovattan

*El Nido Palawan Philippines Pics Set 9*


----------



## lovattan




----------



## lovattan




----------



## lovattan




----------



## lovattan




----------



## lovattan




----------



## lovattan




----------



## lovattan




----------



## lovattan




----------



## lovattan




----------



## lovattan




----------



## lovattan

*El Nido Palawan Philippines Pics Set 10*


----------



## lovattan

*El Nido Palawan Philippines Pics Set 11*


----------



## lovattan




----------



## lovattan

*El Nido Palawan Philippines Pics Set 12*


----------



## lovattan




----------



## lovattan




----------



## lovattan




----------



## lovattan




----------



## lovattan

*El Nido Palawan Philippines Pics Set 13*


----------



## lovattan

*El Nido Palawan Philippines Pics Set 14*


----------



## lovattan




----------



## lovattan

*El Nido Palawan Philippines Pics Set 15*

























*Island Hopping Tour to do in El Nido*

*TOUR A*
Small Lagoon
Big Lagoon 
Simizu Island
Payong Payong 
7 Commando Island
Secret Lagoon

*TOUR B*
Pangalusian Island
Snake Island
Codugnon Cave
Cathedral Cave
Pinagbuyutan Island
Lagen Island

*TOUR C*
Secret Beach
Hidden Beach
Star Beach
Matinloc Shrine
Matinloc and Tapuitan Islands 

*Elnido Boutique and Artcafe*
http://www.elnidoboutiqueandartcafe.com/index.html
*Elnido Resorts*
http://www.elnidoresorts.com/

Links credited to:
http://community.webshots.com/user/bawat34
For more Breathtaking El Nido,Philippines Travel Pictures
visit the website above.


----------



## [dx]

*Swimming with Whale Sharks in Donsol*
by Elysia Eric Kim


----------



## [dx]

*The Islands of Matnog, Sorsogon*
Photos by Aaron

Calintaan Island
































































Subic Island


----------



## [dx]

*Kayangan Lake*
Coron, Palawan
by julesnene


----------



## [dx]

*The Beaches of Coron*
by Wind-Up Bird


----------



## [dx]

*El Nido, Palawan*
by smampitiyarachchi


----------



## [dx]

*Calauit, Palawan*









by rickysy









by jpacifics









by bjonsioco


----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal

Pictures from Philippine forum


----------



## [dx]

*Batanes Landscape*
by mariangelicagato


----------



## [dx]

*Batanes*
by Ting06


----------



## lovattan

*Here are Some Philippine Island Pictures. Enjoy.*


----------



## lovattan

*Some Philippine Island Pictures*​

*Calumbuyan Island, Philippines*


----------



## ncozal

*Tinuy-an Falls, Burboanan, Bislig City, Surigao Del Sur, Philippines*


----------



## [dx]

*Apatot Beach*
San Esteban, Ilocos Sur
by sherwin magayanes


----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal

*Eastwood City
Libis, Quezon City, Metro Manila*
Photos by korevo
originally posted by DX


----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal

*Eastwood City
Libis, Quezon City, Metro Manila*
Photos by arupmaity
originally posted by DX


----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal

*Greenbelt 5
Makati, Metro Manila, Philippines*


----------



## ncozal

*Eastwood City
Libis, Quezon City, Metro Manila - Nightlife*


----------



## hakz2007

rY17 said:


> there are many places to discover here in the philippines!!


yup...so many:banana:


----------



## staff

Flying into Cebu the 20th of September and out of Manila the 27th.. any advice on what to do there in between (apart from Boracay)?


----------



## [dx]

*Church of Barcelona, Sorsogon*
by erra0610


----------



## [dx]

*Bituon Beach Resort*
by anne jimenez


----------



## ncozal

*Bonifacio High Street
Fort Bonfacio Global City, Metro Manila, Philippines*


----------



## ncozal




----------



## ericlucky290

Try to see Bohol, its only 2 hrs by fast ferry from Cebu. Bohol is famous for its Chocolate hills and white sand beach.


----------



## staff

^^
Thanks for the advice! I think I'll check out both the Chocolate Hills and Panglao Island.


----------



## xxxriainxxx

hakz2007 said:


> *Survivor Serbia is currently being filmed in Caramoan Islands.​*


met and had dinner with some of the eliminated ones!


----------



## xxxriainxxx

Mospeada said:


> beaches..mountains...each every Asean country have it.
> 
> show Philipine cultures and tradition.:lol:
> 
> Thai n Indonesia has the most rich cultures..


I have been to your dirty, ugly and disgusting city you call "city below the wind". Malaysians tried to rip me off several times that I left Malaysia with very bad memories. 

Kota Kinabalu is a major rip-off - the food sucks unless you go to the Filipino Market, the hotels were bad, the bay was filthy with floating trash and people spit everywhere. The taxis never use the meter and Sabah Tourism is hopeless. There is no unique culture to speak of and the islands are overpromoted and oversold but completely underwhelming. The beaches on Sabah are third-rate and could never measure up to the most common beach in the Philippines. Mt. Kinabalu is NOT the tallest mountain in SEA, nor Malaysia can claim to the biggest flowers in the world- rafflesia can be found all over the Philippines and Indonesia. Sabah is technically part of the Philippines, as it is still owned by the Sultan of Sulu. 

Now, I still have a couple of Malaysian friends but if you are here to pick fights with my country, you are going to be so sorry.


----------



## [dx]

*Mt. Bulusan*
Irosin, Sorsogon
by petertoshiro


----------



## ncozal

*Club Noah Isabelle, Apulit Island, Taytay, Palawan, Philippines*


----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal




----------



## lovattan

*El Nido Palawan Philippines*









*Lagen Resort, Elnido, Palawan, Philippines - http://www.elnidoresorts.com/*


----------



## lovattan

*Miniloc Resort, Elnido, Palawan, Philippines - http://www.elnidoresorts.com/*


----------



## lovattan

*Small & Big Lagoon, Miniloc Is, Elnido, Palawan, Philippines*


----------



## lovattan

*Miniloc Island, Elnido, Philippines*


----------



## lovattan

*Tapiutan Beach, Elnido, Philippines*









Photos by saatinlang


----------



## lovattan

*BANAUE, IFUGAO*
Originally Posted by 808 state










Photo credit: kfa


----------



## yaluman

I love this thread!


----------



## 2d0k

wow! the pictures are really breathtaking!


----------



## Kintoy

xxxriainxxx said:


> I have been to your dirty, ugly and disgusting city you call "city below the wind". Malaysians tried to rip me off several times that I left Malaysia with very bad memories.
> 
> Kota Kinabalu is a major rip-off - the food sucks unless you go to the Filipino Market, the hotels were bad, the bay was filthy with floating trash and people spit everywhere. The taxis never use the meter and Sabah Tourism is hopeless. There is no unique culture to speak of and the islands are overpromoted and oversold but completely underwhelming. The beaches on Sabah are third-rate and could never measure up to the most common beach in the Philippines. Mt. Kinabalu is NOT the tallest mountain in SEA, nor Malaysia can claim to the biggest flowers in the world- rafflesia can be found all over the Philippines and Indonesia. Sabah is technically part of the Philippines, as it is still owned by the Sultan of Sulu.
> 
> Now, I still have a couple of Malaysian friends but if you are here to pick fights with my country, you are going to be so sorry.


well said :banana:


----------



## lovattan




----------



## lovattan




----------



## lovattan




----------



## lovattan




----------



## lovattan




----------



## lovattan




----------



## lovattan

*Manila Cathedral, Intramuros, Philippines*


----------



## lovattan

*San Agustin Church, Intramuros, Manila, Philippines*


----------



## lovattan

*Ornate Interior, San Agustin Church, Manila, Philippines*


----------



## lovattan

Fort Santiago, Intramuros, Manila, Philippines










Links credited to:
http://community.webshots.com/user/maryan54
http://community.webshots.com/user/bawat34
For more Breathtaking Philippines Travel Pictures
visit the websites above.


----------



## Kintoy

*Narbacan, Ilocos Sur*










[own pic]


----------



## Kintoy

*Baguio City, in northern Philippines*









[own pic]


----------



## ncozal

*Dakak Beach Resort, Dipolog City Philippines*


----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal

*Anawangin beach, Zambales Philippines*


----------



## ncozal

*Camara Island, Zambales Philippines*


----------



## ncozal

*Apo Reef Philippines Aerial Shot*


----------



## ncozal

*Black Island Busuanga, Palawan Philippines*


----------



## ncozal

*Cebu Cathedral Photo - Cebu, Philippines*









*Fort San Pedro Photo - Cebu, Philippines*


----------



## ncozal

*Statue of Lapu Lapu - Cebu, Philippines*
Lapu-Lapu was the datu of Mactan, an island in the Visayas, Philippines, who is known as the first native of the archipelago to have resisted Spanish colonization. He is now regarded as the first Filipino hero.
On the morning of April 27, 1521, Lapu-Lapu and the men of Mactan, armed with spears, kampilan and kalasag, faced Spanish soldiers led by Portuguese explorer Ferdinand Magellan. In what would later be known as the Battle of Mactan, Magellan and several of his men were killed.


----------



## lovattan

*More than the Usual* 

Originally Posted by oradude23 
Source: Business Mirror
Economy
Written by Max de Leon / Reporter 
Thursday, 26 November 2009 20:47

THE Manila Economic and Cultural Office (Meco) in Taipei is now bidding to make Philippine destinations as the favorite beach-wedding locations for Taiwanese couples ahead of Hawaii.

Ireneo Reyes, Meco director for tourism, said his office will aggressively promote Boracay, Palawan, Cebu, Davao, and other island and coastal  areas in the Philippines to Taiwanese tourists as alternative to Hawaii.

“The beauty of our beaches remains one of our major draws for Taiwanese. Many couples looking to get married abroad do so in Hawaii , but Philippine beaches can more than hold their own, especially when cost is factored in,” Reyes said.
.......
The Taiwanese also showed interest in dive sites, golf and Filipino schools offering the English language program.


*Island to Highland Wedding!*
















​


----------



## [dx]

Bituon Beach








by titus577


----------



## earlat

*It's really* *More than the Usual, the Philippines*..  :banana::banana:


----------



## earlat

brockupo said:


> Cebu city pics


^^ *that's our office (Skyrise) weeeehhh*.


----------



## capricorn2000

nice shots and informative articles.

_____________________________
MyThread:Vancouver & Burbs


----------



## Kintoy

me and the turtle at Dive & Trek, Bauan, Batangas
Dec 6, 2009


----------



## up_mc

nice photos. =)


----------



## DWest

beautiful pictures of sceneries....


----------



## brockupo

*Newport City, Pasay , Metro Manila , Philippines*































































From Philippine Forum


----------



## brockupo

*Newport City, Pasay , Metro Manila , Philippines Part 2*



































lunch buffet at Mercado inside ground floor of Resorts World Manila









Lobby of Resorts World Manila

From Philippine Forum


----------



## brockupo

*Siargao, Philippines*


























*Cool pic!*

From Philippine Forum


----------



## brockupo

*Pearl Farm Beach Resort, Samal Island, Davao, Philippines*


----------



## brockupo

http://www.pearlfarmresort.com/


----------



## brockupo

*McKinley Hill, Taguig, Metro Manila, Philippines*


----------



## brockupo

*The Venice Piazza mall - soft opening at Mckinley Hills, Taguig City, Metro Manila, Philippines*



























*McKinley Hill Village*




























*McKinley Hill Villas*










From Philippine Forum


----------



## brockupo

*Caramoan Islands, Caramoan Peninsula, Camarines Sur, Philippines*

Film location for survivor series - survivor France, survivor Israel, survivor Bulgaria, survivor Turkey.

*Lahos-Island*








*Matukad Island*

















http://www.caramoanislands.com/
http://www.gotavillage.com/
http://www.camsurwatersportscomplex.com/


----------



## capricorn2000

I agree, Philippines has some damn breathtaking sceneries and landscape.
and nicely designed glassily chic and sleek skyscrapers in metro manila.


_____________________________________
MyThread:Vancouver & Burbs


----------



## Kintoy

Mayon Volcano from space











This natural-color image of Mayon was captured on December 15, 2009, by the Advanced Land Imager on NASA’s Earth Observing-1 (EO-1) satellite. A small plume of ash and/or steam is blowing west from the summit. Dark-colored lava flows from previous eruptions streak the flanks of the mountain.
NASA Earth Observatory image created by Jesse Allen, using EO-1 ALI data provided courtesy of the NASA EO-1 team.

[NASA Photo]


----------



## brockupo

*Ortigas, Philippines*


----------



## brockupo

*Mall Of Asia, Philippines*


----------



## hakz2007

^^it's really gettin' hot in here....


----------



## skyphire

there are lots of beautiful places in the Philippines. Hope i can visit all of them.


----------



## hakz2007

*Caramoan, Camarines Sur*

In Caramoan, Camarines Sur



hakz2007 said:


> *Caramoan*
> by *Vladimir Milovanovic*
> 
> _Vladimir is the visual screenwriter of Survivor Serbia:Caramoan_.





hakz2007 said:


> *Caramoan*
> by *Vladimir Milovanovic *
> 
> _from his facebook photo album "__Philipines iz oka mi ispao"_





hakz2007 said:


> *Survivor Serbia Crew and Cast in Caramoan*


----------



## hakz2007

*Camarines Sur, Philippines*

*Hot Serbian Babes in Caramoan*


----------



## brockupo

*Mt Masaraga in a Blanket of Clouds (seen from Mt Mayon), Albay, Philippines*


----------



## brockupo

*Picnic Huts - Mt Mayon's mid-way point Resthouse, Albay, Philippines*


----------



## brockupo

*Hut View of Mt Mayon as seen from Kawakawa Hill, Ligao, Albay, Philippines*


----------



## brockupo

*Ligñon Hill Nature Park, Legazpi City, Albay, Philippines*









*Overlooking Legazpi City, Albay, Philippines*









*Zipline at Ligñon Hill,(Mt Mayon in the background) Legazpi City, Albay, Philippines*

















From Philippine Forum


----------



## OtAkAw

*HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM MANILA!!!!*

How about a taste of Manila New Year's Eve? Everyone here buys fireworks so everywhere you look there are explosions! It's World War III!!!!


----------



## lovattan

*Tagtag Ifugao Planting Ritual - Asipulo, Ifugao, Philippines*

Tagtag is a traditional ritual to protect the rice crops from rats, pests and other evil vibes. It involves a great number of Ifugao men clad in traditional Ifugao attire marching along the rice terraces while chanting & beating wood planks in synchrony.


----------



## lovattan




----------



## lovattan




----------



## lovattan




----------



## lovattan




----------



## lovattan

Links credited to:
http://community.webshots.com/user/bawat34
http://community.webshots.com/user/maryan54


----------



## [dx]

An honest review of Hotel St. Ellis

*Legazpi’s pride*

The refurbished La Trinidad hotel in Legazpi City quietly reopened as Hotel St. Ellis on Dec. 1, and what great timing it was. From an occupancy rate in the 30 percent, the 40-room hotel, as were the other local hotels, was suddenly fully booked in the Christmas to the New Year runup, thanks to Mayon Volcano, according to Albay Gov. Joey Salceda.

*St. Ellis owner Elizaldy Co has done a marvelous renovation job, a wonderful surprise to travelers expecting a provincial dump but instead finding themselves walking into a Greenbelt 5-like lobby (but without the Greenbelt 5 sting on the wallet, when it comes to hotel dining. The food and cutlery also have that sleek look).*

The hotel’s day-to-day management and quality assurance have been farmed out to the Genesis Group, which is controlled by former Manila Hotel general manager, the Spaniard-turned-local Miguel Cerqueda.

One minor irritation: The hotel’s front and back doors need to install air curtains, to prevent pesky flies from sneaking in and bothering diners.

* * *

Too bad, dai na ako makakua ki photo updates hehe. Maghalat na lang kita may magpost sa internet. hehe


----------



## Kintoy

sunset in Zamboanga City, Asia's Latin City


----------



## kingsway

wonderful photos...
thanks for the tour


----------



## brockupo

*PLAYA TROPICAL - CURRIMAO, ILOCOS NORTE, Philippines*






































































































































Photos by:Joseph Uy Jr.


----------



## brockupo

*EXTREME, ECO ADVENTURE TOUR IN DANAO or E.A.T. DANAO, Bohol, Philippines*
































*EXTREME, ECO ADVENTURE TOUR, DANAO, Bohol, Philippines Videos*


----------



## [dx]

Misibis Bay Raintree
by stan


----------



## [dx]

Misibis Bay Raintree














































Source


----------



## [dx]

Misibis Bay Raintree
































































Source


----------



## brockupo

*RESORTS WORLD MANILA, Philippines*
http://rwmanila.com/entertainment.html








SHOWS





































































-----------------------------------------------

*Philippine Starball 2010, February 13, 2010*








http://www.philippinestarball.com/schedules.html
About 80 international, high caliber dancers have already confirmed their participation in the competition. They will be coming from all over the world—USA, Italy, Denmark, Russia, Lithuania, Slovenia, Poland, Australia, Germany, Serbia, England, Bulgaria, Croatia, Latvia, Canada, Norway, Moldova, Azerbaijan, Austria, as well as our Asian countries—Hong Kong, Singapore, Taiwan, Thailand and Japan.

Emcee of the 3rd Philippine StarBall will be Gary McDonald, 10-time US national champion. The television special will be hosted by Charlotte Jorgensen and Filipino theatrical actor/singer Audie Gemora. Charlotte was seven-time Danish champion and World and European amateur champion. She was featured in the very first season of ABC’s "Dancing with the Stars," and teacher of Jennifer Lopez and Richard Gere in the movie "Shall We Dance?"
photos of 1st Philippine Starball


























http://joegalian.blogspot.com/2008/02/1st-philippine-star-ball.html

Originally Posted by RonnieR


----------



## [dx]

Misibis Bay Raintree on QTV's 'Balikbayan'


----------



## lovattan

*San Antonio Catholic Church, Forbes Park, Makati City, Metro Manila Philippines*


----------



## lovattan




----------



## lovattan

Links credited to:
http://community.webshots.com/user/maryan54


----------



## lovattan

*St Joseph Cathedral, Romblon, Philippines built in 1640*


----------



## lovattan




----------



## lovattan

Links credited to:
http://community.webshots.com/user/maryan54


----------



## lovattan

*Alemet, Ifugao,Philippines*


----------



## Kintoy

*Fortress island of Corregidor*

the island guards the mouth of Manila Bay, it contains the ruins of US military buildings destroyed during World War II



















and tunnel/bunkers










and 14-inch World War 2-era artillery



















(own pics. top two are HDR images)


----------



## xxxriainxxx

Dreamtofly said:


> Philippines Island is the most beautiful island in the SEA this is no doubt.
> 
> There are few things that we need to develop and we will be like Thailand as a tourist heaven.
> 
> 1.	We should sign an open skies agreement. So that flight ticket to Philippines will be cheaper. More flight availability.
> 2.	Hotel must reduced there prices. Our hotel prices is half price expensive than Thailand.
> 
> I have a lot of European friends and they really want to visit phils but they can afford because it is so expensive.
> 
> Comparing to Thailand 3 days package to phils can go to 2 weeks package in thai.



It is true it is expensive but I certainly I dont want the Philippines to be another Thailand - whose trampled by millions of people. Not good for the environment and not for the cultures. Mass tourism is not the answer, it is the problem.


----------



## [dx]

Crossroads Cafe, Hotel St. Ellis


----------



## jbkayaker12

HAHA this thread is still around, I've already deleted most if not all of the photos I've posted.


----------



## [dx]

Misibis Bay Raintree -- http://misibisbay.com























































by ninyabonita


----------



## [dx]

More of Misibis Bay Raintree














































by PocoMunks


----------



## [dx]

Subic Beach, Matnog









by aylaliberato


----------



## lovattan

*Some Philippine Island Pictures in Palawan, Philippines*​
*Kalupitpit Island, Palawan, Philippines*


----------



## lovattan

*Island Before Pamalican Island Palawan, Philippines*


----------



## lovattan

*Flower Island Resort, Taytay, Palawan, Philippines*
http://www.flowerisland-resort.com/


----------



## lovattan

*Maosonon Island, Linapacan, Palawan, Philippines*


----------



## lovattan

*Some Island in Palawan, Philippines*


----------



## lovattan

*Some Island in Palawan, Philippines*


----------



## lovattan

*Some Island in Taytay, Palawan, Philippines*


----------



## lovattan

*The Eastwood Mall Open Park as seen from the 38th floor 
Eastwood City, Libis, Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines*


----------



## lovattan

*View from Living Room Forbeswood Heights, Fort Bonifacio,Taguig, Metro Manila, Philippines*


----------



## Long_mane

^^ why?


----------



## brockupo

*Burgos Circle commercial complex, Fort Bonifacio,Taguig, Metro Manila, Philippines
Part 1*


----------



## brockupo

*Burgos Circle commercial complex, Fort Bonifacio,Taguig, Metro Manila, Philippines
Part 2*


----------



## brockupo

*Burgos Circle commercial complex, Fort Bonifacio,Taguig, Metro Manila, Philippines
Part 3*
















*JOZU KIN, Burgos Circle,Fort Bonifacio,Taguig, Metro Manila, Philippines*








*CAFE JUANITA, Burgos Circle,Fort Bonifacio,Taguig, Metro Manila, Philippines*


----------



## [dx]

More Misibis Bay Raintree -- http://misibisbay.com














































by ninyabonita


----------



## [dx]

Junior Suite
Hotel St. Ellis










*
More photos here*


----------



## [dx]

We'll continue more outdoor fun in Misibis Bay Raintree Resort! Discover why we love this tropical hideaway...let's sail the wind! Ride the Yellow Submarine! Watch Mayon's grand fireworks! Relish delectable food treats! 














































Source: SportsUnlimitedTV


----------



## [dx]

Misibis Bay Raintree -- http://misibisbay.com














































by ninyabonita


----------



## [dx]

Misibis Bay Raintree -- http://misibisbay.com























































by ninyabonita


----------



## ncozal

*BANGUI, ILOCOS NORTE,Philippines*








Photo credit: gandanna14


----------



## ncozal

*Tambobo Bay, Siaton, Negros Oriental, Philippines*


----------



## ncozal

*Tamayong Prayer Mountain, Davao City, Philippines*


----------



## [dx]

Busay Falls
by Dacel Andes


----------



## hakz2007

*Caramoan *



akosijamir said:


> *Quing Obillos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matukad Beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hakz2007

*Ilocos Region*



808 state said:


>





808 state said:


>





808 state said:


>





808 state said:


>


----------



## חבר1.0

Why can't Philippines be the 'next Thailand'? It has everything that Thailand has to offer and then some. Not to mention the fact that Philippino people are known for being very warm and friendly.


----------



## kingsway

^^I was thinking along that line too.
One observation and I know is a fact is that
hotel rates in Thailand is way cheaper than in the Philippines.
Most of the people I talk to with regard to this is that they find
Thailand much cheaper in almost everything than in the Philippines.


----------



## hakz2007

*Mount Pinatubo*



[dx] said:


> by The Travel Factor





hakz2007 said:


> *Eruption Aftermath*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by *angrymaverick*





Kintoy said:


> Aetas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4x4 we rented going to the basecamp


----------



## [dx]

Puraran Beach, Catanduanes
by Louie Arcilla


----------



## [dx]

Puraran Beach, Catanduanes
by Louie Arcilla


----------



## [dx]

Bato River & Bato Church, Catanduanes
by Louie Arcilla


----------



## [dx]

Bato River & Bato Church, Catanduanes
by Louie Arcilla


----------



## hakz2007

*Cordillera Administrative Region*



808 state said:


> *KABUGAO, APAYAO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo credit: gadzilla firefox





808 state said:


> *BONTOC, MOUNTAIN PROVINCE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo credit: caitriana





808 state said:


> *ALEMET, IFUGAO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo credit: IRRI Images





808 state said:


> *BANAUE, IFUGAO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo credit: Ian Ong





808 state said:


> *SAGADA, MT. PROVINCE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo credit: benjiecabanas


----------



## hakz2007

*Davao City*



dinabaw said:


>





dinabaw said:


>


 



dinabaw said:


> *Mt. Apo and Lake Macadac*​


 



dinabaw said:


> *Mt. Apo and Davao City below*​





dinabaw said:


> *Mt. Apo *
> 
> ​
> http://img99.imageshack.us/i/mountapo02.jpg/​
> 
> ​
> ​
> ​​
> 
> ​


​




dinabaw said:


> *Hanging Bridge, Eden Toril*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrwhitewpatch​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## mhek

kingsway said:


> ^^I was thinking along that line too.
> One observation and I know is a fact is that
> hotel rates in Thailand is way cheaper than in the Philippines.
> Most of the people I talk to with regard to this is that they find
> Thailand much cheaper in almost everything than in the Philippines.


imo, theres still no competition for hotel room rates in the Philippines thats why hotel rate is slightly higher compare to Thailand, law of supply and demand. 
in reality I still like the fact that most wonders in the Philippines is still untapped and untouched by any developments, hidden gem as they say.


my 2 centavos. cheers!


----------



## hakz2007

*Zamboanga - Asia's Latin City*



Animo said:


> _Cawa-cawa Boulevard at Dusk, Zamboanga City_
> 
> 
> *Zamboanga City* is located on the western most peninsula of the big island of Mindanao, the Philippines. It is a busy international port strategically located on the Basilan Straight.
> 
> The city has long been a bastion of Spanish _intelligentsia_, and is home to some of the finest educational institutions in the country and around Asia. The literacy rate of the region, and of the country in general, is one of the highest in all of Asia.
> 
> The Spanish culture influences the way of life of the Zamboangueños. The culture blends harmoniously with *Moorish* and western influence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Regatta de Zamboanga _
> 
> Zamboanga City's Art history spans a period of over 500 years, with heavy influence coming from the Malay and Spanish culture early on, and the West more recently. Countless, and quite priceless, artefacts dating back to over a thousand years have been excavated in the early 1900s by American archaeologists during their occupation of the Philippines in the vicinities of Zamboanga and Mindanao. Many of these artefacts are currently housed in "vaults" of some major U.S. universities, inaccessible to the general public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Moro School Zamboanga, Mindanao, P.I._
> 
> Zamboanga City is also a centre for Moro brassware and bronze ware, and a collecting point for numerous varieties of shells, which are exported or used locally for button manufacture and many other products and souvenirs. The Philippine Archipelago is home to over a third of the world's known sea shells, and Zamboanga's Great Santa Cruz Island is home to many shells and corals, and the pristine "pink" sand - a coloration effect of the white sand and red coral sand mixed together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fort Pilar* with its world-renowned religious shrine of Our Lady of the Pillar, was built in the 17th century by the Spanish soldiers, along with their Jesuit counterparts, for the protection of Christian settlers against Moro (Muslim) pirates, and other marauding invaders from nearby Chinese and Dutch outposts. It now houses the Fort Pilar Museum, one the few national historic museum chain that houses cultural artefacts of the region, and a wealthy display of its surrounding rich marine and natural life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rio Hondo, Taluksangay, and Campo Muslim are nearby Muslim villages built on stilts over water. Indigenous peoples include the Tau Sugs, Samals, and Yakans. The colourful *Bajau*, or sea gypsies, ply the waters of the Basilan Straight for fish, coral, and shells; they live on board their multi-hued vintas (sailboats) and take temporary shelter in stilt-raised homes during storms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valderosa St. is just beside the *City Hall*, walking thru this street gives you a feeling like you're in a time warp. Old houses and palm trees still stands along the street, it gives you a glimpse of the past. This street will lead you to Bayot Hotel now known as Lantaka Hotel by the sea.​





Animo said:


> Fort of "_Nuestra Señora del Pilar_" in Zamboanga, as it was in 1719. ( Juan de Ciscara. 1719. AGI )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The San José Fort in Zamboanga - later renamed "Nuestra Señora del Pilar"- was built in 1635 and was the most important on the island of Mindanao. It was demolished in the 17th century and rebuilt in 1718 as part of the defense system of the Visayan islands and other Spanish posts.





Animo said:


>





Animo said:


>





Animo said:


>


----------



## darknyt1




----------



## hakz2007

*Legazpi City, Albay*



[dx] said:


> *Ligñon Hill*
> by Jayson Ballesteros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View more here





[dx] said:


> View of Mayon from Manito, Albay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by Dacel Andes


*
Davao*



dinabaw said:


> *Trekking to the Bani Waterfalls*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adventure davao
> 
> 
> more photos of Bani:


----------



## darknyt1

Magnificent Mayon volcano pic! The best angle I've ever seen!


----------



## darknyt1




----------



## hakz2007

*Cagayan de Oro*



michael_ray said:


> This summer...
> Experience the thrill, the fun, and the excitement in...
> Cagayan de Oro....
> 
> *First stop: White water rafting*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Second Stop: Kayaking*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tourism Secretary Ace Durano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Third stop: Asia's Longest Dual Zip Line... Dahilayan Zip Zone*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fourth Stop: Mapawa Adventure Park*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cagayan de Oro is also the gateway of the following destinations:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duka Bay, Medina, Misamis Oriental
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camiguin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine Mercy Shrine, El Salvador City


----------



## Reghu

hakz2007 said:


> In Caramoan, Camarines Sur


Great.


*KOLLAM - The Gateway of back water tourism in India *


----------



## Siopao

mhek said:


> imo, theres still no competition for hotel room rates in the Philippines thats why hotel rate is slightly higher compare to Thailand, law of supply and demand.


If there's no competition, doesn't that mean the rates would shift downwards giving cheaper rates ?

If you don't have a lot of competition (which means not a lot of demand), how could you have higher rates ?


----------



## [dx]

Driftwood in Misibis Bay Raintree
by D. Pardo


----------



## [dx]

Misibis Bay Raintree
by Marius Patrick Encinareal


----------



## [dx]

Some of the recreational facilities at Misibis Bay Raintree -- http://misibisbay.com









































































Source


----------



## darknyt1

Ilocos Norte from Trek Earth


----------



## Saigongirl

I heard about "quezon beach" in Jolo. Somebody claims that the beach is more beautiful than Boracay!
Please give me some pics!


----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal

*The Farm at San Benito in Batangas, Philippines*
http://www.thefarm.com.ph/


----------



## ncozal

http://www.thefarm.com.ph/


----------



## ncozal

*Camsur Watersports Complex, Pili, Camarines Sur, Philippines*
Camsur Watersports Complex is a unique watersports park designed for wakeboarding, wakeskating and waterskiing. For beginner riders to the professional wakeboarders and skiiers from all over the world, CWC offers a 6-point cable ski system, coupled with restaurants, sand bars, spas, pro-shops and grand stands to hold guests. Riders can also enjoy their favorite water sports at night as the park will be equipped with spotlights that allow for it even to be open on evenings. 
http://www.cwcwake.com/


----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal

http://www.cwcwake.com/


----------



## ncozal

*An islet in Tawi-Tawi, Philippines*


----------



## ncozal

corredor06 said:


> nice country


Thanks man your welcome


----------



## [dx]

Boats at Misibis Bay Raintree
by D Pardo


----------



## [dx]

Facade of Dauis Church, Panglao Island, Bohol
Photo by me


----------



## [dx]

El Señor Azotado
Dauis, Bohol


----------



## [dx]

Panglao Beach


----------



## [dx]

Loboc River


----------



## [dx]

Misibis Bay Raintree Restaurants


----------



## [dx]

Misibis Bay Raintree Accomodations


----------



## [dx]

Misibis Bay Raintree Accomodations


----------



## [dx]

Misibis Bay Raintree Accomodations


----------



## hakz2007

*Quezon Beach in Sulu*

Quezon Beach is one of the famous beach in Sulu. It is located in Patikul Sulu, a nearby town of Jolo town. As maej said "The Quezon Beach Resort has really fine white powder-like sand, and better than Boracay! They also take pride of “Paradise Island” (not anything like the Paradise Island in Samal Island, Davao) where you can camp out at night." For me it is realy better than Boracay now a days. Quezon Beach is approximately 20 to 25 minutes from Jolo town.



















According to Gio Sabio "Somebody once told me that the best beach in the Philippines is not Boracay but a certain Quezon Beach in Patikul, Jolo. As an avid fanatic of Boracay, I was skeptical about his claim ... until I recently got the chance to actually set foot in the fabled Quezon Beach. True enough, it's definitely a notch greater than Boracay in terms of fine sand, clear waters, and magnitude of the beach area. To top it off, it's far from being commercialized. It is probably the best beach in the Philippines!"



















Source


----------



## hakz2007

*Batanes Islands*



[dx] said:


> *Naidi Hills, Basco, Batanes | Photo by Farl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hills of Chadpidan, Basco, Batanes | Photo by Farl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nakabuang beach, Sabtang island, Batanes | Photo by Farl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dacay House, Ivana town, Batan island, Batanes: The oldest stone house in Batanes | Photo by Farl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *About to land in Batanes | Photo by bingbing*





[dx] said:


> *Basco Provincial Capitol, Basco, Batan island, Batanes | Photo by Farl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sto. Domingo Church, Basco, Batanes | Photo by Farl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Church of San Jose de Ivana, island of Batan, Batanes | Photo by Farl*


----------



## darknyt1

The Sun rises through the sea of clouds by junard








Located in provinces of Benguet,Ifugao, and Nueva Vizcaya(Mt. Pulag National Park)
Paoay Church (below)








Bangui Windmills, Ilocos Norte








Calle Crisologo, Vigan, Ilocus Sur
















Kabigan Falls, Ilocos Norte








Enchanted Cave, Bolinao, Pangasinan

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lucid_project/


----------



## hakz2007

*Negros Oriental*



Miguel said:


> *TWIN LAKES*
> *Lake Danao and Lake Balinsasayaw*
> _Sibulan, Negros Oriental_
> 
> An amazing work of nature’s art are these two inland bodies of water amid lush tropical forests, with dense canopies, cool and refreshing air, crystal clear mineral waters with brushes and grasses in all hues of green is located in the interiors of Sibulan Negros Oriental. The Twin Lakes are composed of Lake Balinsasayaw and Lake Danao which is situated at 1,500 meters above sea level and are located 20 kilometers west of the municipality of Sibulan. Spend the rest of the day kayaking, boating, swimming or just taking in the natural beauty of the Twin Lakes which is by the way located on a protected Natural Park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> pics taken from various sources in flickr





Miguel said:


>





Miguel said:


> *SANDBAR*
> *V*isit *A*nd *C*aptivate *A*t *T*he *I*dyllic *O*riental *N*egros
> 
> 
> *SANDBAR*
> _Manjuyod, Negros Oriental_
> 
> Manjuyod Sandbar is a 7 kilometer stretch of pristine shoreline. Gleaming like a mirage in a desert, Sandbar is an unbroken stretch of white sand in the middle of the sea that appears only during low tide. But there’s nothing illusory about this piece of land. Once the boat docks, tourists disembark and frolic under the sun. Cottages on stilts provide temporary refuge for fatigued sun-worshippers and beachcombers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photos copied from various sources in flickr


----------



## ZIG




----------



## darknyt1

Chocolate Hills, Bohol




























http://www.flickr.com/photos/igdeguzman/


----------



## [dx]

Sunrise over Cagraray Island
by Carla Abaya










Ready for snorkelling at Misibis
by Carla Abaya


----------



## [dx]

Misibis Bay Raintree beachfront villas

Luxury Bedroom









Junior Suite









by salazar.gillespie


----------



## [dx]

Some of the activities at Misibis Bay Raintree





































Source


----------



## [dx]

Dolphin watching in Balicasag, Bohol (April 2, 2010)


----------



## hakz2007

*More of Negros Oriental*



Miguel said:


> *WATERFALLS *
> *V*isit *A*nd *C*aptivate *A*t *T*he *I*dyllic *O*riental *N*egros
> 
> 
> 
> *Casaroro Falls*
> _Valencia, Negros Oriental_
> 
> *Casaroro Falls is a 90-foot tall single column of water dropping into a swimming basin of very cold water that is surrounded by steep rock walls and secludedly hidden in the middle of a forest. Cool waters cascading down and enclosed by steep precipices and lush vegetation. Hikers can traverse an adventurous nature trail, that includes a bamboo hanging bridge and rocks galore. Casaroro is the most photographed waterfall of the province.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiking towards Casaroro Falls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To get there one must climb 366 of very steep steps down to the base of the ravine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will cross through a hanging bridge to get to the other side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Along the way you will pass through dense canopies of a jungle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, on the pathway not only leaves and bushes will greet you but also wide array of beautiful flowers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casaroro gorge, a perfect setting for a relaxing seclusion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passing through rocks and streams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oriental feeling with bamboos, reminiscent of Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trail to Casororo Falls has rich vegetation and scenic streams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adventurer's delight
> 
> 
> And then alas and behold! After a long trek, the magnificent view of the Casaroro Falls will finally be at your forefront.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bounty from that long tiring trek, cool waters and unassuming smile, priceless!*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *photos by bakcpacklife516, hellocutie,kellyhale, wpb mike, gilberttoy69 and ironwulf.net*





Miguel said:


> *DOLPHINS*
> *V*isit *A*nd *C*aptivate *A*t *T*he *I*dyllic *O*riental *N*egros
> 
> 
> *Dolphin Watching*
> _Bais City, Negros Oriental_
> 
> *The dolphin watching and occasional appearance of whales during certain times of the year in Bais Bay is the first of its kind of ecotourism in the country. When these intelligent mammals were left in the wild and just to be admired from a close distance without imprisoning them and let them perform some circus tricks.
> 
> For almost close to two decades now, the local government of Bais saw the potential of tourism for dolphin and whale watching. It was a double edge sword as it earns money through tourism while at the same time educating the locals on protecting the marine resources. The ones who gained the most were the dolphins as no one was harmed in the process while being on the spotlight at the same time. Soon after other places follow suit, like Palawan and Bohol which are also now into dolphin watching. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *One can have a scenic cruise through these pumpboats while watching these frolicking mammals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too far away is the Manjuyod Sandbar, the boat tour package includes these two attractions
> 
> Dolphins now taking over the show. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *photos by lil_mamba and julesnene*





Miguel said:


> *STRAIT*
> *V*isit *A*nd *C*aptivate *A*t *T*he *I*dyllic *O*riental *N*egros
> 
> 
> *The Calm after the Storm
> Tanon Strait; Sibulan, Negros Oriental
> 
> Tanon Strait is the body of water that separates the islandS of Negros and Cebu. On this body of water, one can view the rise of the sun in the east, a wonderful and refreshing site to behold on an early morn, while breathing the fresh and cool air from the sea.
> 
> Here are some pictures I took last year a day after the typhoon Frank. Quite in contrast to the havoc that this storm would be notoriously known for. The sea is so calm as if one could walk on the water. It is so serene and silent, one could have peace of mind at an instance.
> 
> 
> Sunrise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cebu Island
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fishing Boats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sibulan Port
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sepia pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost nighttime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​*


----------



## darknyt1

The Wind Farm by HuNo


----------



## darknyt1

The Wind Farm by HuNo 









Winding Patapat bridge (Ilocos Norte)









Bantay Abot Cave (Ilocos Norte)









Calle Crisologo









Cacao Falls, South Leyte









UST Main Building, Sampaloc, Metro Manila









UST Entrance archway


----------



## [dx]

Panglao









Bohol Sunrise









Whites and Greens Resort


----------



## [dx]

Rainclouds over Panglao


----------



## [dx]

Panglao at Dusk


----------



## [dx]

Banca at the Beach
Panglao, Bohol


----------



## lovattan

Caramoan Part 9


----------



## lovattan

http://www.caramoanislands.com/
http://www.gotavillage.com/
http://www.camsurwatersportscomplex.com/


----------



## lovattan




----------



## [dx]

-dp-


----------



## [dx]

Mount Bulusan
by Mark Nakpil


----------



## [dx]

Paguriran Island, Sorsogon City
by Mark Nakpil


----------



## [dx]

-dp-


----------



## [dx]

-dp-


----------



## [dx]

Olango Beach, Sta. Magdalena, Sorsogon
by Mark Nakpil


----------



## [dx]

Ticao Island, Masbate
by lee tiak


----------



## [dx]

Ticao Island Resort, Masbate
by divegalyun


----------



## [dx]

Manta Bowl, Ticao Island, Masbate
by divegalyun


----------



## [dx]

Legazpi, Albay
by rivro22


----------



## [dx]

A juvenile whale shark in Donsol, Sorsogon








by joulio


----------



## [dx]

Cataingan, Masbate









by Tracey en Brecht


----------



## [dx]

Buntod Sand Bar
Masbate City



















by Tracey en Brecht


----------



## [dx]

Donsol Whale Sharks
by Sergey Parinov


----------



## [dx]

Samal Island





































by Reynald Nuñez


----------



## darknyt1

Tagaytay by Jonathan Lazaro 










Anawangin Cove, Zambales, Philippines by Ronald Ibay


















Hundred Islands, Alaminos, Pangasinan









Palawan by Larry Conception


----------



## darknyt1

15th International Hot Air Balloon Fiesta (February 11-14, 2010) - Clark Freeport Zone by Larry Conception


----------



## [dx]

The cast of ABS-CBN's Trip na Trip (Kat and Uma), parasailing in Misibis Bay
Source


----------



## dutchmaster

Such a paradise huh?? Very nice :yes:


----------



## [dx]

Dusk over Misibis
by Bobby Wong Jr.


----------



## [dx]

At Misibis Bay Raintree
by Bobby Wong Jr.


----------



## cnr67

brockupo said:


> Thanks for posting, Philippines is a beautiful country.
> 
> 
> Awesome pics. :applause:
> 
> 
> :banana:


:applause: Concur!


----------



## [dx]

Misibis Bay Activities 360 degree virtual tour

Sula Channel Cruise


----------



## jaygold06

darknyt1 said:


> Enchanted Kingdom,Sta. Rosa, Laguna by derfjam14


I think this is in Disneyland HK with most of the brass band members are Filipinos


----------



## ncozal

*National Museum & Art Gallery, Manila, Philippines*


----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal

*Pahiyas Harvest Festival in Lucban, Quezon, Philippines*


----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal

*Bucas Grande Islands, Surigao Del Norte, Siargao, Philippines*


----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal




----------



## hakz2007

*ZAMBALES PROVINCE*



Greypilgrim said:


> I'm new here. I just want to share some of the pictures I took of Nagsasa Cove in Zambales. I can't really describe the place. It's beyond spectacular.
> 
> These are taken from a digital camera.





Greypilgrim said:


> More Nagsasa pics.





Greypilgrim said:


> More.


----------



## [dx]

Misibis Bay Raintree
by Ty Gocheco


----------



## hakz2007

*The Province of Camarines Sur*

*Visit Camarines Sur**!*



hakz2007 said:


> *Manopot River*
> Ilawod, Caramoan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by rjamesdizon





hakz2007 said:


> *Umang Cave*
> Ilawod, Caramoan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by rjamesdizon





hakz2007 said:


> *Gota Village Nightshots*
> by rjamesdizon





hakz2007 said:


> *Tayak Beach*
> by rjamesdizon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tayak Lagoon*
> by rjamesdizon


----------



## darknyt1

Mayon volcano, Legazpi, Philippines by Ibarra svd








http://www.flickr.com/photos/barsvd/

Mt. Banahaw by Stehouwer and Recio








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stehouwerrecio/

Bacuit Bay by Aure








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aure-paris/

Mt. Pinatubo by Dyard


----------



## darknyt1

Coco Loco Island, Philippines by Aure









Bacuit Bay, Palawan


















El Nido sunset, Palawan


----------



## Pfeuffer

the philippines are so beautiful and the people are the friendliest that I have known so far. :cheers:


----------



## hakz2007

^^Thanks and I hope you'll visit the Philippines again :cheers:


----------



## [dx]

Romantic Misibis Bay -- http://misibisbay.com
Cagraray Island, Albay Province














































Source


----------



## darknyt1

Mt. Pinatubo by Dyard









Hinulugang Taktak 2









Daranak Falls









Mahogany Trees (Bohol)









Boracay Sunset


----------



## darknyt1

[dx] said:


> More of Las Casas Filipinas de Acuzar
> Bagac, Bataan
> by Oliver Bautista
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impressive place. I never realized we also have other Spanish heritage places as big as the one in Vigan, Ilocos Sur. It looks well maintained.


----------



## darknyt1

by Dyard
Hinulugang Taktak 2









Daranak Falls









Mahogany Trees (Bohol)









Boracay Sunset







]


----------



## darknyt1

St. Paul Subterranean river, Puerto Princesa, Palawan
























































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/storm-crypt/


----------



## [dx]

Misibis Bay - http://misibisbay.com




























by beamo8


----------



## Tubeman

Hmmm didn't need 3 Philippines threads, not least when they're getting simultaneously bumped...


----------



## [dx]

Misibis Bay
by jajasuarez


----------



## [dx]

^I thought so too. Thanks!


----------



## [dx]

Mt. Mayon
Albay, Philippines


















by Weekend Shutter


----------



## [dx]

Misibis Bay -- http://misibisbay.com
by Abarth01


----------



## [dx]

Sunrise watching in Sula Channel, Cagraray (near Misibis Bay)









by jajasuarez


----------



## [dx]

At the beach in Misibis Bay -- http://misibisbay.com









by jajasuarez


----------



## darknyt1

Subic Sunset Don Sevilla









Red Manila








http://www.flickr.com/photos/donsevilla/


----------



## [dx]

The Islands of Surigao
Surigao, Philippines
by junsjazz


----------



## [dx]

The Islands of Surigao
Surigao, Philippines
by junsjazz


----------



## [dx]

Malcapuya Island, Palawan
by jcbajo


----------



## [dx]

The Marine Life of Coron, Palawan
Source: Joepi Paloma


----------



## darknyt1

Taal Lake by Lexel Martin








































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## darknyt1

Baler, Aurora Province by CTLim76









Pantabangan Lake









Buagsong Cordova, Cebu


















Dinglinao, Bolinao


























Nasugbu, Batangas










http://www.flickr.com/photos/ctlim76/


----------



## darknyt1

A Different Faces of Mayon Volcano by Lito Nazareno
























































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## [dx]

@Misibis Bay
Source


----------



## [dx]

Enchanted River
Hinatuan, Surigao del Sur


















by DOT Caraga









by sweetcaroline









by pedro iho









by keirashley


----------



## [dx]

Misibis Bay Aerials




























Source: Joyce Ramirez


----------



## [dx]

*Isle be there *
By Luis Espiritu Jr. (The Philippine Star) Updated May 11, 2010 12:00 AM








by Karen Kho


MANILA, Philippines - Going to Misibis Bay is having picture-perfect memories to last a lifetime. Setting foot on the beautiful island of Cagraray for the first time two and a half years ago, I realized this was paradise undiscovered. Nestled 45 minutes away from Legaspi City in Bicol, I was mesmerized by the spectacular sight of the world-renowned Mayon Volcano, the outstanding beauty of our natural countryside and breathtaking view of the Pacific Ocean. Unfinished back then, the latest island resort discovery opened a whole new world of experience. Fast-forward to three months ago, coming back to Misibis Bay after almost a year of anticipation exceeded my expectations.

Day 1: Return to Eden

Upon arrival at the resort, we were welcomed by a traditional Ibalong festival dance performed by the staff. The warm reception, together with the early morning sunshine, lush tropical greenery and cool view of the azure sea, was an overwhelming sight to behold. One couldn’t help but notice the beautiful flora and fauna sprawling the landscape in such eco-spectacle. We were brought to our beachfront room. With five-star amenities and high level of personalized comfort, the resort is definitely at par with internationally acclaimed luxury resorts. The unobstructed panoramic scene from the bedroom almost brought tears to my eyes at the beauty of nature at its finest. After settling in the room, I was treated to a well-deserved and refreshing organic footbath to ready me for the day’s exploration. 

Dining at the resort’s soon-to-be famous Spice Market was a gastronomical feast that presented the best of what the famous region offers. Mouth-watering specialty dishes like Bicol Express, laing and the unforgettable Angus beef sinigang satisfied our cravings. 

Aside from the 38 suites, lagoon and swimming pools, the resort’s recent addition is the Sitio, which includes a business service area with function rooms, gym, children’s activity center, and game room. The day ended on a high note with a poolside Moroccan dinner set up under a blanket of stars.

Day 2: Island Fever

Woke up the following day from a good night’s sleep with a smile — thanks to my very comfortable bed. Struggling to get out of my newfound sanctuary, I got up, took a dip in the plunge pool, which turned out to be a good wake-upper. Awaiting my friends who were coming from Manila, I strolled the golden sands of the beachfront for a mid-morning walk. As soon as my friends arrived, we headed out to sea. As we approached the other side of the island, we could not believe our eyes as we saw the fantastic island picnic set up before us. Our group of 14 was welcomed by butlers offering fresh buko juice to quench our thirst. Lunch was a sumptuous buffet of grilled seafood, chicken, spareribs with more than a handful of delectable condiments. Dreaming with our eyes wide open, our unforgettable treat was topped by sweet delights of pili, local delicacies and cold refreshments.

The afternoon started with a short cruise along the coastline followed by a long, relaxing play and display at the lagoon and main pool. And just when we thought the day was over, a beachfront buffet dinner along the powder-like shores glowed under the moonlight. Nothing beats good food, conversation and company. These were all the more heightened with the sound of the waves whispering in your ear and seaside breeze that was oh-so relaxing.

Day 3: Plan of Action

Started the day early with an exhilarating ATV adventure. Driving and roughing the terrains of Cagraray island the whole morning were like going up and down the slide of a playground. The whole experience was something new to me and I wouldn’t mind doing it again. The whole island was our home away from home.

On our way back to the resort, we passed by the outstanding outdoor amphitheatre that would soon be the setting for concerts, cultural performances and engagements. 

The highlight of our trip was our dinner on the last night, which was held at the amphitheater. The entire venue was lit up like a glowing orb in the middle of a forest. We were so overwhelmed by the sight and felt like we were brought back to the time of Roman civilization. Fine dining at the astounding venue with flown-in tenors to serenade us throughout the night really made this trip extraordinary. Definitely a moment we will never forget for the rest of our lives. 

Our new dream vacation getaway is more than just a room with a view. Whether you come for business or pleasure, Misibis Bay is undoubtedly a haute escape destination that offers a whole new level of entertainment.

(Special thanks to Ms. Marivic Fajardo, the staff and management of Misibis Bay. For inquiries call (632) 661-8888 loc 3007 or e-mail [email protected]. You can also log on to www.misibisbay.com)


----------



## [dx]

Misibis Bay -- http://misibisbay.com

Reception









Main Lobby









Source


----------



## [dx]

Misibis Bay Pools -- http://misibisbay.com





































Source


----------



## [dx]

Misibis Bay -- http://misibisbay.com
Cagraray Island, Albay

Day









Night









Source


----------



## darknyt1

Mt. Makiling from Dex








http://www.flickr.com/photos/_dex_/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Bahaghari sa Malapascua from Binagkat








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Bantigue Cove from Alvinkavron








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Baywalk of Calamba, Laguna from Dex









Sunset lagoon fom Alvinkavron









Taal sunset from Ituttuti








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Peral Farm Resort from Setholiver1


























http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## darknyt1

University of Santo Thomas Arch by Greeniconds









Bataan Cross









Pampanga








http://www.flickr.com/photos/melnuguid/

Miniloc Bridge by Migraine.boy








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## darknyt1

Wawa Dam (Montalban, Rizal) by Eugene _negapatan
























http://www.flickr.com/photos/photoeugenics/


----------



## [dx]

Misibis Bay Restaurants -- http://misibisbay.com
Source

Spice Market
_Asian Inspired Cuisine_










Inspired by the flavors, spices and aromas of the markets and fishing villages of Southeast Asia, Spice Market offers cuisine with distinct flavors of Asian herbs, spices and marinades. It has a delicatessen and sundry shop featuring local specialties.

DeLaPlaya
_Beach Grill & Tapas_










A beach grill and tapas bar that is open nightly. It offers seasonal a la carte premium grill cuisine that specializes in seafood and steaks. With nightly entertainment of acoustic guitar and soft Brazilian music. The perfect venue for a cocktail sunset session.


----------



## greenice

wow! 208,243 views.....


----------



## [dx]

Misibis Bay -- http://misibisbay.com
Member: Small Luxury Hotels of the World



















Source


----------



## darknyt1

by Alyssa
Talamban, Cebu









Arakan valley, DAvao









Biri Island, Northern Samar








http://ysa0317.multiply.com/


----------



## darknyt1

by Alyssa
Liloan, Cebu 









Tinu-yan Falls, Surigao Del Sur


----------



## darknyt1

by Alyssa
University of Santo Thomas, Manila

















View from Mt. Apo








Abra River Valley









Anawangin Cove, Zambales


----------



## darknyt1

by Alyssa
Bacolod City


----------



## darknyt1

Club Intramuros Golf Course, Manila by chloe

















Facade of Intramuros








http://www.flickr.com/photos/prettyposhgurl/


----------



## darknyt1

Banaue Rice Terraces by Galimontalbo
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/bulahaw/


----------



## [dx]

Some Misibis Bay facilities -- http://misibisbay.com

Fitness Gym









Misibis Spa









Children's playroom









Outdoor playground









Source


----------



## darknyt1

Mt. Banahaw and Sampaloc Lake









Sunset Hats, Tagaytay









Taal Volcano









Manila Cathedral









American War Memorial, Fort Bonifacio, Taguig City









Mines View Park, Baguio









Baguio Botanical Garden









Burnham Lake, Baguio









Mt. Sto. Thomas








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## [dx]

Aerial Photos of El Nido, Palawan
by toto lloyd










Town proper


















Pinagbuyutan Island









Malapacao Island









Pangalusian Island









Turtle Island


----------



## [dx]

Malapacao Island, El Nido, Palawan
by indiaguapa


----------



## darknyt1

Palawan by Carlo Gutierrez
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/caloyeatworld/


----------



## Kintoy

*Katibawasan Falls, Camiguin Island*


----------



## [dx]

Mayon Volcano
Albay, Philippines


















by Ian Lorayes


----------



## ArtZ

I like especially beaches of Philippines, rice terraces of Banaue as well as colonial architecture (Intramuros, Vigan, Laoag) and and skyscrapers of Makati City.kay:


----------



## darknyt1

Caramoan Island by Anthony Thomas








































http://www.flickr.com/photos/boboyphotos/


----------



## darknyt1

Palawan underground river by Anthony Thomas
































http://www.flickr.com/photos/boboyphotos/


----------



## Kintoy

*Manila Bay*


----------



## mazhulka

so beautiful......
http://www.karliky.ru/Smallcountries_files/16.jpg


----------



## mazhulka




----------



## [dx]

Mt. Mayon
Albay, Philippines









Photo by me :colgate:


----------



## tonyboy

[dx] said:


> Mt. Mayon
> Albay, Philippines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by me :colgate:


wow....majestic................................................. ^^mayon volcano...the perfect ^^..cone....thanx dx for sharing....:cheers:








.


----------



## corredor06

Philippines has probably the best beaches in south east asia.


----------



## Saigongirl

corredor06 said:


> Philippines has probably the best beaches in south east asia.


I 'm from Southeast Asia and i second that. My country Vietnam is right next to Philippines! I hope Philippines will become to tourist haven soon. I really want to visit this country. But now I have to save money for that! Philippines is a bit expensive for me. Hope price will go down as tourism develops ^^


----------



## dandy13

*DiCaprio here in August 2010*










MORE BREAKING NEWS: Leonardo DiCaprio is coming for a visit early next month here in the Philippines. This piece of good news was confirmed by DiCaprio himself through his Hollywood agents and publicists.

According to earlier reports, DiCaprio was arriving in early 2011.

“It turned out that he’s arriving earlier than expected,” said Joyce Ramirez, director for International Publicity at PR Asis Worldwide, who invited DiCaprio not to promote his new movie, Inception, but to spearhead an environmental-awareness project in cooperation with a huge conglomerate in Albay. “DiCaprio will be here for one week. He has chosen to stay at the *Misibis Bay*, an ultra-luxurious resort. It’s not yet sure if he will make a stopover in Manila or fly straight to Legazpi City on a private jet.”

It’s Joyce’s brainchild to bring DiCaprio to the Philippines to help boost our tourism industry especially in Albay, with Legazpi City as a world-class eco-tourism destination.

It’s not DiCaprio’s first trip to Asia. After starring in the all-time hit Titanic, DiCaprio went to Thailand to shoot The Beach, his follow-up starrer. The STAR did an exclusive interview with DiCaprio in L.A. for that movie in late 1999.

In Inception, a sci-fi action adventure distributed by Warner Bros. Pictures in IMAX, Digital 2D and regular format, DiCaprio plays Dom Cobb, a skilled thief who is an expert in the dangerous art of extraction, stealing valuable secrets from deep within the subconscious during the dream state when the mind is at its most vulnerable. Cobb’s rare ability has made him a coveted player in the treacherous new game of corporate espionage, but it has also made him an international fugitive and cost him everything he has ever loved.

Inception is showing nationwide soon.

http://www.philstar.com/Article.aspx?articleId=589251&publicationSubCategoryId=70


----------



## dandy13

*Thunderbird Resort - Poro Point, San Fernando City, La Union, Philippines* 
























































































*Thunder Bird Poro Point Website:* http://www.thunderbirdresorts.com/info/philippines/en/resorts.poropoint.aspx


----------



## lovattan

Photos by Kent Balbino


----------



## lovattan

*Hamilo Coast in Batangas, Philippines*


----------



## pTaMo

*Poor maintenance of airport scored*










BY GILBERT BAYORAN 

The Sangguniang Panlalawigan of Negros Occidental has called the attention of the Bacolod-Silay airport management over what it claimed to be a “deterioration” of its maintenance and operations, as well as laxity in security.

Board Member Miller Serondo yesterday said he has received numerous complaints about the deplorable condition of the airport of so-called “international standards,” citing the dirty comfort rooms, lack of security over airline passenger baggage, and limited if not expensive parking space, among others.

Serrondo, who authored a resolution detailing the complaints against the management of the airport that was approved by the SP during its session Tuesday, claimed that the condition of the Bacolod-Silay airport had worsened, even after the terminal fee was increased from P30 to P200 for airline passengers.

“It is very embarrassing to our visitors,” he added.

Felizardo Torralba, Bacolod-Silay airport general manager, in an interview with ABS-CBN, described the SP resolution as “unfair”, and maintained that they are managing the airport efficiently.

Despite limited manpower and lack of funds, Torralba claimed they are doing their utmost best to serve the airline passengers.

“That is not what we call a deterioration because we are doing our best,” he added.

Serondo said they will write Torralba requesting for a dialog with members of the SP, to address the numerous complaints.

Torralba said he is ready to answer queries of the SP.


----------



## pTaMo

*Philippine Airlines cabin crews file strike notice
*









MANILA, Sept 9, 2010 (AFP) – Philippine Airlines' cabin staff on Thursday formally advised the government they would go on strike at the end of October, saying the move would ground all flights by the loss-making flag carrier.

The 1,600-member cabin crew union said it had filed a strike notice with the labour ministry, which by law has 30 days to try to find a compromise between the airline and employees to prevent a shut-down.

"Once we go on strike, no flight will take off," said Bob Anduiza, president of the Flight Attendants Association of the Philippines.

"This will ground PAL's entire operations," he told a news conference.

PAL spokeswoman Cielo Villaluna appealed to the union to reconsider and return to the negotiating table.

"This will affect Philippine tourism and our financial position," Villaluna said in a radio interview.

The cabin staff are seeking a raise that would put their pay on par with that offered by foreign carriers. They are also demanding paid maternity leave and an end to a company policy that forces female attendants to retire at the age of 40.

There was no immediate comment from the labour department.

The planned strike is the latest in a string of labour problems to hit the national flag-carrier. Last month, 25 pilots and first officers of PAL's short-haul aircraft suddenly quit for higher paying jobs abroad, forcing the abrupt cancellation of several flights.


----------



## Kerbs

^^*pTaMo* hey you don't have any good news to post? you always put negative on this thread, anyway you can post it in travel news. peace


----------



## sepul

[dx] said:


> Bato River & Bato Church, Catanduanes
> by Louie Arcilla



Philippines.. Where even buffaloes enjoy the turquoise sea, the lush greenery and the freshness of the breeze.. What about you?


i'm so jealous:fiddle:​


----------



## Eda95

Nice pictures


----------



## brockupo

Major event in Subic, Philippines









*Parachuting Phun Phestival in Subic, Philippines*
More than 300 skydivers from all over the world will be joining the first ever mass skydiving event in the country this November to introduce the Subic Bay Freeport as a skydiving destination in the Philippines.
Dubbed as the 1st Philippine Parachuting Phun Phestival, the world-class skydiving event will run from November 8 to 20 and will involve “chuters” from the United States, Canada, Europe, and the Philippines, among others.
The event is being organized by Sheldon Rice, a Canadian national who serves as operations manager of Adrenoline Island Adventures, located at the Treasure Island Resort Resort on Baloy Beach, in partnership with Exotic Sky Adventures from Europe.
“We will bring in about 300 to 400 skydivers from all over the world to the Subic Bay International Airport (SBIA) to skydive for about eight or twelve days to promote skydiving as another tourist attraction in the country,” Rice said.
Aside from skydiving, the organizers are also lining up tours to some tourist attractions in the free port, including Zoobic Safari and Treetop Adventure Park.
Festival participants are also expected to engage in other adventure sports here like horseback riding, scuba diving, kite boarding, jet skiing, wake boarding, parasailing and more.
http://www.philippinesboard.com/forum/subic-bay-events/996-parachuting-phun-phestival-subic.html

Originally posted by RonnieR


----------



## brockupo

*Aquatica show @ Ocean Park, Manila, Philippines* 



































































































Originally posted by ormocanon


----------



## italiano_pellicano

amazing pics


----------



## aster4000

wow those are beautiful beaches.


----------



## Erran

WOW . . .
Those beaches are AWESOME


----------



## darknyt1

Monacosuites de Boracay by Christian Toledo













































http://www.flickr.com/photos/eyean/


----------



## darknyt1

by Christian Toledo



































http://www.flickr.com/photos/eyean/


----------



## ncozal

*Aliwan Festival 2010 Pasay City,Manila,Philippines by Rob.se7en*


----------



## ncozal




----------



## ncozal

Aliwan Festival 2010 Photos by Rob.se7en


----------



## DWest

beautiful, beautiful specially the beaches and the carnival.


----------



## anakngpasig

:cheers:




manileño said:


> Magat Lake
> Ramon, Isabela
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barrio Matusalem
> Roxas, Isabela
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mount Matutum
> Polomolok, South Cotabato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lake Leonard
> Maco, Compostela Valley


----------



## brockupo

*Antonio's in Tagaytay is 5th top restaurant in Asia*
By Karen Flores, abs-cbnNEWS.com
Posted at 10/21/2010 12:59 PM | Updated as of 10/21/2010 3:11 PM

MANILA, Philippines - A fine dining restaurant in Tagaytay City is the 5th top restaurant in Asia, according to the latest edition of a regional dining guide released this month.

Antonio's, housed in a one-hectare compound tucked away in the countryside, is the only Philippine entry in the Asia's Top 20 for 2010/2011 list of the Miele Guide, which covers 450 restaurants in 17 countries.

Among the dishes served in the restaurant are steak tartare, duck leg confit on mesclun salad with pan-seared foie gras, grilled porterhouse steak, and dark chocolate souffle with cardamom creme anglaise.

"Antonio's is a well-established restaurant whose gastronomic selection contributes to the overall charm of the locale, rather than vice versa. Chef-owner Antonio Escalante prepares excellent dishes by combining Western ingredients with the freshest local produce," the list read.

It added, "His salads, for example, are a melange of fresh, crisp vegetables harvested from his own garden, and exquisite imported cheeses. They make the perfect side dish to a perfectly glazed foie gras or a succulent Black Angus steak."

This is the 3rd time that Antonio's made it to the Miele Guide, which was only created 2 years ago to better recognize and celebrate Asia's best chefs and restaurants.

It landed in 17th place last year and 10th in 2008.

The only other restaurant in the Philippines that saw its name on the Miele Guide Asia Top 20 is Aubergine, a French restaurant established by the International School for Culinary Arts and Hotel Management (ISCAHM) that aims to give students a chance to hone their skills in a professional kitchen. It reached the 18th spot in 2009.

This year, Iggy's in Singapore reclaimed its crown as the top dining spot in Asia, trading places with L'Atelier de Joel Robuchon in Hong Kong, which came in 2nd.

Coming in 3rd and 4th place are 3 Michelin-starred Robuchon a Galera in Macau and Jaan in Singapore, respectively.

China had the most number of restaurants in the Miele Guide's Top 20 with 8, followed by Singapore, which had 5. India and Indonesia each had 2 restaurants on the top 20 list.

Copies of this year's Miele Guide, which features the complete profiles of all 450 restaurants, are available online for $15 each and at bookstores across Asia.

To view the full list of Asia's Top 20 for 2010/2011 restaurants, visit the Miele Guide's website here.

Photo taken from Antonio's Restaurant's website, www.antoniosrestaurant.ph.
http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/lifestyle/10/21/10/antonios-tagaytay-5th-top-restaurant-asia


----------



## brockupo

*Riding the big waves in Siargao, Philippines*
















by Joba Botana

The Philippines, consisting of 7,107 islands, is blessed with world-class beaches that are not only a come-on to tourists but also well-known destinations for water sports like sea kayaking, wakeboarding and of course, surfing.

One of the most popular surfing destinations in the country is Siargao. Located in Surigao del Norte at the northeastern tip of Mindanao facing the Philippine Deep Sea, Siargao is known as the “Paradise of surfers.” It is bounded on the north and east by the vast Pacific Ocean, on the south by the provinces of Agusan del Norte and Agusan del Sur, and on the west by the historic Surigao Strait.

This unspoiled teardrop -shaped island is the country’s surfing capital because of the huge tube-like waves, which are present all year-round. As such, it has become the favorite venue of the International Surfing Cup, an annual event organized by the Philippine Surfing Federation 16 years ago.

Recently, the organization tied-up with the Tourism Department to celebrate the 2010 Surigao Surfing Festival. As part of the festivities, the DoT invited us to the opening of the Surfing Cup at Cloud Nine Resort in Siargao Island.

The crisp clean air and beautiful coastline that greeted us was enough to put us in vacation mode as soon as we arrived. And since we arrived a day ahead of the ceremony, we were able to explore the beauty of Siargao.

*Hidden paradise*

We visited the popular Magpupungko Natural Lagoon in the municipality of Pilar where we were unable to resist the tempting crystal clear lagoon. We spend almost an hour swimming and frolicking in the lagoon which was slightly covered by huge coral limestone formations making it a romantic place for those who want to stay away from the crowd of swimmers and surfers. A word of caution to those who decide to take plunge: Be sure to wear aqua shoes or slippers when swimming because the lagoon has sharp coral limestone along the edges and floor. What actually makes the place fascinating is the huge formation of coral limestone nestled atop another formation thus the name “magpupungko,” which means “to sit upon.”

*An anticipated event*

The next day, the front of Cloud Nine Resort was crowded with local and foreign visitors all waiting for the opening ceremony of the Surfing Cup.

About 40 surfers were slated to join the competition—15 of which are from Japan, Sweden, France, Canada, Australia, New Zealand, China and Israel while the rest are local surfers from Baler (Aurora), Camarines Sur, Eastern Samar, La Union and General Luna.

“This year’s Surfing Festival is the most anticipated event in the Philippine surf season. The event is also a come-on to promote tourism and showcase Surigao’s natural wonders,” says Surigao del Norte’s Gov. Sol Matugas, a former Department of Education Region VIII director based in Tacloban City.

Among those who graced the opening ceremony of the International Surfing Fest were Australian Ambassador Rod Smith, Deputy Ambassador of Australia Andrew Byrne and Australian Agency for International Development Minister Counsellor Titon Mitra.

According to Zeny Pallugna, secretary general of the Surfing Federation, the champion in the national competition will receive the amount of P100,000 and the top 12 surfers are qualified to compete in the international level.

“The champion in the international competition will bring home the amount of P160,000 plus goodies and a trophy,” she says.

Last year’s champion in the national competition was 22-year old Edito “Piso” Alcala and he is set to defend that title this year.

Alcala started surfing when he was 15, thanks to his older sister who was then already a champion surfer in the women’s category. He quickly grew to love the sport, surfing two to five hours a day in Cloud Nine where right-breaking reef waves are higher and thicker than in other areas. Back then, he didn’t own a surf board so he would borrow from foreign friends. When he started winning in national and international competitions a few years ago, he was able to not only get himself three surf boards but even earned enough for a house for his family. Right now, Alcala is supported by Billabong, being the company’s official surf coach and representative in surfing competitions.

This year’s International Surfing Cup is supported by Surigao del Norte’s provincial government and House of Representatives, General Luna’s local government unit and San Miguel Corporation.

http://bhart-beachesofsurigao.blogspot.com/
http://blogphilippines.com/2009/10/siargao-island-of-the-philippines.html
http://www.manilastandardtoday.com/...0/october/21/lifestyle1.isx&d=2010/october/21


----------



## vicmayor

My Blog About Places in the Philippines

http://pinoybyahero.blogspot.com


----------



## lovattan

*Camarines Sur International Dragon Boat Fest 2010, Philippines*
































































by Camsur Events


----------



## lovattan

*More of CamSur International Dragon Boat Fest 2010, Philippines*
































































by Camsur Events


----------



## lovattan

*Turista Magazine's May-June 2010 issue, Camarines Sur, Philippines*
by Camsur Events


----------



## lovattan

by Camsur Events


----------



## lovattan

Check out the June 2010 issue of Kiteboarder Magazine! It is an Australian mag that ran a 6-page feature on kiteboarding at CWC, Camarines Sur, Philippines





































by Camsur Events


----------



## lovattan

*Yohoho Lagoons and Island, Siargao Philippines*









*To see more Philippines 7000 PLUS islands paradise in pictures. Visit this website Philippines travel pictures.* 

http://philippines.forumsland.com/philippines-about2-0-asc-0.html

Actually its a backup copy of the thread that I started a year a go in this forum. "Some damn Breathtaking Philippines Travel Pictures"


----------



## jukkaz

very beautiful country!
any suggestions for a honeymoon trip?


----------



## lovattan

^^
Palawan province thats my suggestion for honeymoon trip. Entry point is Puerto Princesa - tour the honda bay islands 
after that you go to Sabang - do the Underground River Tour, Monkey trail, waterfall etc. Head to Port Barton then go to 
Elnido and do Island Hopping Tour A, B, C, D etc. Head to Coron do tour Kayangan Lake, Twin Lagoon, Siete Pecados,Banol Beach, Maquinit Hot Spring,
Malcapuya ,Banana Island tour, ship wrecks diving, Calauit Safari etc. Then fly out of Busuanga airport.
Other suggestion you could do the cebu and Bohol trip. Or you can go to Boracay.

-----------------------------------
*Some damn Breathtaking Philippines Travel Pictures.* 
http://philippines.forumsland.com/philippines-about2-0-asc-0.html


----------



## darknyt1

by sharper3d








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sharper3d/


----------



## ruffarambo1

[size]*Australia, UK warn vs 'imminent' terror threat in PHL[b/]

Despite the Philippine government's repeated assurances to the contrary, Australia and the United Kingdom warned their nationals Tuesday about an "imminent" terror attack in Manila.-GMA New Nov2*


----------



## brockupo

*Bayanihan Philippine National Dance Company*

*Filipino troupe preserves Spanish and Asian history through art of dance*
Barbara Hoover / Special to The Detroit News








The intriguing mix of cultures that is the specialty of the Bayanihan Philippine National Dance Company will be on display Tuesday when the troupe performs at Detroit's Music Hall.

"Bayanihan" means "love of country" or "working together for the common good," depending on the source. Either one is an appropriate theme to describe this 50-year-old company's work as the major preserver of indigenous dances, some threatened with extinction if not for this troupe.

"These folk dances are here for good," says Melito Vale Cruz, the troupe's music director. "They reflect the lives, spirits and minds of the Filipino people, and show the tradition that makes us different from other countries."

The troupe has performed around the world, including New York City, where it received favorable reviews, so it seems likely to appeal to a wide audience.

Some of the dances are entirely* Spanish, reflecting the islands' 400-year history as a colony of Spain.* But others reach into the folklore of the country and revive dances of the original Filipino tribes. There are mestizo elements as well from early Chinese migration to the islands, and Muslim dances from the southern islands. The company is also making an effort to embrace the future with a fusion number called "E-Bayanihan," a nod to the Internet.

The show uses authentic costumes and props and ancestral instruments — there are 10 musicians who play strings and percussion. But despite their historical basis, the performances feature modern dance elements and a theatrical sensibility, including hints of plot.

"There is fire and romance and the dances are energetic, funny and lyrical," Cruz says.

The finale is especially spectacular, Cruz says, featuring a tribute to Filipino artist Fernando Amorsolo, scenes of women working in the fields, a salute to the Maya bird and excerpts from several festivals.

No need for a plane ticket. A glimpse of the Philippines is as close as downtown Detroit.

Barbara Hoover is a Metro Detroit freelance writer.


From The Detroit News: http://detnews.com/article/20101028/ENT01/10280316/1033/rss27#ixzz13dQ32LSo


----------



## brockupo

*Traveling A–Z: Aklan*
By VINCE G. LOPEZ
October 30, 2010, 7:47pm










Boracay and the Ati-atihan festival are among the top reasons tourists visit Aklan

Mention the place Aklan to anyone and the imagery of fine white sands quickly come to mind. Known as the gateway to one of the most popular destinations in the country, the province of Aklan is more than just white sands and clear blue waters.

With a fascinating festival to boot and bountiful natural wonders for all sorts of tourists, the province remains to be one of the most visited provinces in the Philippines.

Aklan may be known famous for its world-renowned beach but the province is considered to be a mountainous terrain. One of the most amazing features of Aklan is its 709 hectares of virgin forests to maintain the beauty of its mountainous surroundings.

As far as festivities are concerned, no one does it best than the people of Aklan who, for three days on the third week of January, leave it all out and party on the city streets of Kalibo for the famous Ati-atihan festival. The said festivity is considered to be “Queen of Philippine Festivals” where the celebration lasts for three days. The street party is characterized by the rhythmic dances of darkly painted performers holding the image of the Sto. Niño.

Unlike its counterparts, the Ati-Atihan festival street dancing parade allows anyone to join in and party with the rest of the representing tribes. From shell clad warriors, soot covered dancers and nipa-dressed foot soldiers, the parade turns in to a hodgepodge of personalities.

Locals, on the other hand, are one of the finest craftsmen in the country as Aklan is also considered as a land of expert weavers. The province is the biggest producer of Piña cloth that has been inspiring international designers for their fashion collection.

*Fast facts*

*Local Dialect: Aklanon, Ilonggo*

*Festival: Ati-atihan Festival*

*Must See:*

*Boracay* — The enticing white sands of the beach is irresistible for both local and international tourists complete with night parties.

*Bakhawan Eco-Park* — dubbed as the Philippines, most successful mangrove reforestation and considered to be one of the most scenic places to unwind in Aklan.

*Batasan Point *— known for its wealthy marine lives and is said to be the best stop over for scuba divers, snorkelers, cliff-board divers, excursionists, and nature enthusiast for province guests.

*Ashram Balay-Pagduaw* – known for its advocacy on finding spiritual peace with nature. The place is perfect for meditation, relaxation and retreats.

*Ignito Cave *— The cave is noted for its abundant deposit of guano from various species of bats & birds finding shelters inside the cave. The site is also the province’s longest and grandest cave

*Hidden Paradise* — The elevated location offers the best scenery to witness the panoramic view of sunset, mountains, rivers, seas and green fields within the province.

*How to get there:*

Aklan’s Caticlan and Kalibo Airport serves as the entry point for major airlines coming into Aklan as there are already daily flights scheduled to land in both airports. Traveling by sea is also possible with numerous ferries going to Caticlan from Manila while land travel is also possible via buses going to Mindanao.


http://www.mb.com.ph/articles/285073/traveling-a-z-aklan


----------



## brockupo

*Rice terraces, Palawan resort top PHL tourism show in Montreal*
10/30/2010 | 02:15 PM 











The Banaue Rice Terraces and the El Nido Beach Resort in Palawan highlighted the Philippines' tourism efforts at a recent tourism and travel show in Quebec, Canada.

A report from the Philippine Embassy in Ottawa said the country participated in the International Tourism and Travel Show October 22 to 24 at Place Bonaventure.

"The Philippines showcased its beautiful tourism destinations in two booths with the Banawe Rice Terraces and the El Nido Beach Resort in Palawan as the main backdrop attractions," the DFA said Saturday.


Images of the scenic Banawe Rice Terraces and El Nido Resort of Palawan frame the Philippine tourism booth in Montreal, Canada. DFA

Also, the booth showcased Filipino delicacies such as bibingka, turon and pandesal con adobo for the food-tasting event.

It likewise gave visitors a sampling of the traditional Filipino massage or hilot.

On the other hand, the Salinggawi Philippine Arts Organization performed Filipino traditional dances during the event.

Leading the Embassy delegation to the event were Philippine Charge d'Affaires Minerva Jean Falcon, Philippine Consulate General in New York Tourism Director Emma Ruth Yulo, and Embassy Cultural Attache Buenaflor Cruz.

Supporting the Philippine delegation were volunteers from the Filipino Community in Montreal, who helped organize the Philippine booth.

"The Philippines sees tourism as one of the engines of economic development that will continue to propel our country towards the goals we aspire for. Because of this, we are planning to launch a spectrum of programs that would further strengthen our competitive edge as a tourism destination," Falcon said.

"The Philippines is home to many of the world's most interesting natural and cultural sites, and would not want Canadians to miss this opportunity," she added. —LBG, GMANews.TV


----------



## Taller Better

If the spammer comes back, let me know and we'll keep banning him!


----------



## hakz2007

^^Sure. I will kay:

Thanks again :cheers:


----------



## Pfeuffer

god bless the philippines !!


----------



## Antonio227

brockupo said:


> *Antonio's in Tagaytay is 5th top restaurant in Asia*
> By Karen Flores, abs-cbnNEWS.com
> Posted at 10/21/2010 12:59 PM | Updated as of 10/21/2010 3:11 PM
> 
> MANILA, Philippines - A fine dining restaurant in Tagaytay City is the 5th top restaurant in Asia, according to the latest edition of a regional dining guide released this month.
> 
> Antonio's, housed in a one-hectare compound tucked away in the countryside, is the only Philippine entry in the Asia's Top 20 for 2010/2011 list of the Miele Guide, which covers 450 restaurants in 17 countries.
> 
> Among the dishes served in the restaurant are steak tartare, duck leg confit on mesclun salad with pan-seared foie gras, grilled porterhouse steak, and dark chocolate souffle with cardamom creme anglaise.
> 
> "Antonio's is a well-established restaurant whose gastronomic selection contributes to the overall charm of the locale, rather than vice versa. Chef-owner Antonio Escalante prepares excellent dishes by combining Western ingredients with the freshest local produce," the list read.
> 
> It added, "His salads, for example, are a melange of fresh, crisp vegetables harvested from his own garden, and exquisite imported cheeses. They make the perfect side dish to a perfectly glazed foie gras or a succulent Black Angus steak."
> 
> This is the 3rd time that Antonio's made it to the Miele Guide, which was only created 2 years ago to better recognize and celebrate Asia's best chefs and restaurants.
> 
> It landed in 17th place last year and 10th in 2008.
> 
> The only other restaurant in the Philippines that saw its name on the Miele Guide Asia Top 20 is Aubergine, a French restaurant established by the International School for Culinary Arts and Hotel Management (ISCAHM) that aims to give students a chance to hone their skills in a professional kitchen. It reached the 18th spot in 2009.
> 
> This year, Iggy's in Singapore reclaimed its crown as the top dining spot in Asia, trading places with L'Atelier de Joel Robuchon in Hong Kong, which came in 2nd.
> 
> Coming in 3rd and 4th place are 3 Michelin-starred Robuchon a Galera in Macau and Jaan in Singapore, respectively.
> 
> China had the most number of restaurants in the Miele Guide's Top 20 with 8, followed by Singapore, which had 5. India and Indonesia each had 2 restaurants on the top 20 list.
> 
> Copies of this year's Miele Guide, which features the complete profiles of all 450 restaurants, are available online for $15 each and at bookstores across Asia.
> 
> To view the full list of Asia's Top 20 for 2010/2011 restaurants, visit the Miele Guide's website here.
> 
> Photo taken from Antonio's Restaurant's website, www.antoniosrestaurant.ph.
> http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/lifestyle/10/21/10/antonios-tagaytay-5th-top-restaurant-asia


Good to know.


----------



## lynnharvey169

I've been to Boracay and I loved it. The place was beautiful and the people are very hospitable.


----------



## Lazy Traveler

unique.. colourful buffalo :cheers:


----------



## skylark

I'm impressed with those painted carabaos.
what kind of paint was used?


----------



## rain21

these beaches little bit looks like Maldive beaches


----------



## alheaine

Lazy Traveler said:


> unique.. colourful buffalo :cheers:





skylark said:


> I'm impressed with those painted carabaos.
> what kind of paint was used?


^^
:bash: i really don't know what paint were used for these carabaos..there are 51 of them..:lol: i bet it's hard painting them..live canvas..whew.. :applause:


----------



## alheaine

manileño said:


> *America Philippines*
> 
> While these places look typical of any other towns in the country, their names will astound you and make you think you are in some place elsewhere like in the US.
> 
> *Adams*, Ilocos Norte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Allen*, Northern Samar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Boston*, Davao Oriental
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brooke's Point*, Palawan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Conner*, Apayao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jones*, Isabela
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lakewood*, Zamboanga del Sur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New Washington*, Aklan


----------



## alheaine

skyion said:


> Mt. Apo
> from yahman1968


----------



## alheaine

manileño said:


> I dunno if this fits right here in this thread.  I have been trying to compile pictures of towns in the philippines with namesakes in other parts of the world, or those that have been named from those foreign places. and compare them with our versions. Spanish namesakes is a long list but added the major ones..
> 
> *MADRID*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madrid (España)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madrid (Surigao del Sur)
> 
> *BARCELONA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona (España)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona (Sorsogon)
> 
> *VALENCIA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valencia (España)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valencia (Bohol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valencia (Bukidnon)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valencia (Negros Oriental)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nueva Valencia (Guimaras)
> 
> *SEVILLA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sevilla (España)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sevilla (Bohol)
> 
> *ZARAGOZA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zaragoza (España)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zaragoza (Nueva Ecija)
> 
> *MURCIA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murcia (España)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murcia (Negros Occidental)
> 
> *BOSTON*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston (United States)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston (Davao Oriental)
> 
> *WASHINGTON*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Washington D.C. (United States)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Washington (Aklan)
> 
> *MEXICO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mexico D.F. (Mexico)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mexico (Pampanga)
> 
> *TRENT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trento (Italia)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trento (Agusan del Sur)
> 
> *PAVIA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pavia (Italia)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pavia (Iloilo)
> 
> *BORDEAUX*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bordeaux (France)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burdeos (Quezon)
> 
> *TOULOUSE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toulouse (France)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tolosa (Leyte)
> 
> *GOA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goa (India)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goa (Camarines Sur)
> 
> *TERNATE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ternate (Indonesia)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ternate (Cavite)


^^
:applause:


----------



## alheaine

hugodiekonig said:


> Ryan C. Suarez





Waldenstrom said:


> It reminds me of Mykonos, Greece :cheers:
> 
> 
> http://www.sightseeingtours.co.uk


^^
:cheers:


----------



## alheaine

reign said:


> *TAGAYTAY CITY*





reign said:


> *TAGAYTAY CITY*


:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## hakz2007

*CamSur @ Latest Mabuhay Magazine Issue*
by Camsur Events


----------



## brockupo

*Camiguin, Philippines*

Camiguin Island, Philippines - On the sand of White Island



























Camiguin Island, Philippines - Mount Hibok-Hibok in the foreground






























































-----------------------------------
*Some damn Breathtaking Philippines Travel Pictures* 
http://philippines.forumsland.com/philippines-about2-0-asc-0.html


----------



## brockupo

Camiguin Island, Philippines - Ardent Hot Spring


















Camiguin Island, Philippines - Old church in Mamajao









Camiguin Island, Philippines - J&A Fishpen A must eat-in visit









Camiguin Island, Philippines - Soda Swimming Pool









Camiguin Island, Philippines - Sto. Nino Cold Spring









Camiguin Island, Philippines - White Beach Island from above








-----------------------------------
*Some damn Breathtaking Philippines Travel Pictures* 
http://philippines.forumsland.com/philippines-about2-0-asc-0.html


----------



## brockupo

Camiguin Island, Philippines - At The Top of Mount Hibok-Hibok


























-----------------------------------
*Some damn Breathtaking Philippines Travel Pictures* 
http://philippines.forumsland.com/philippines-about2-0-asc-0.html


----------



## brockupo

Camiguin Island, Philippines - Sunken Cemetery









View of the barrio of Bonbon with its sunken cemetery








-----------------------------------
*Some damn Breathtaking Philippines Travel Pictures* 
http://philippines.forumsland.com/philippines-about2-0-asc-0.html


----------



## brockupo

Camiguin Island, Philippines - At Katibawasan Falls
















-----------------------------------
*Some damn Breathtaking Philippines Travel Pictures* 
http://philippines.forumsland.com/philippines-about2-0-asc-0.html


----------



## brockupo

Approaching Mantigue Island, Camiguin, Philippines









At Mantigue Island, Camiguin, Philippines





















































Credit to the Photograhers Photos from flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sweetcaroline13/sets/72157624287835128/
http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=Camiguin&f=hp#page=0
http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=Mantigue+Island&f=hp#page=0
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4753940246/
-----------------------------------
*Some damn Breathtaking Philippines Travel Pictures* 
http://philippines.forumsland.com/philippines-about2-0-asc-0.html


----------



## reyvil888

Wow ! Amazing photos of Camiguin !


----------



## brockupo

reyvil888 said:


> Wow ! Amazing photos of Camiguin !


if they wont load properly from the previous page i will repost them on this page


----------



## brockupo

*Camiguin, Philippines*

Camiguin Island, Philippines - On the sand of White Island



































Credit to the Photograhers Photos from flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sweetcaroline13/sets/72157624287835128/
http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=Camiguin&f=hp#page=0
http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=Mantigue+Island&f=hp#page=0
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4753940246/
-----------------------------------
*Some damn Breathtaking Philippines Travel Pictures* 
http://philippines.forumsland.com/philippines-about2-0-asc-0.html


----------



## brockupo

Camiguin Island, Philippines - Mount Hibok-Hibok in the foreground





















































-----------------------------------
*Some damn Breathtaking Philippines Travel Pictures* 
http://philippines.forumsland.com/philippines-about2-0-asc-0.html


----------



## brockupo

Camiguin Island, Philippines - Ardent Hot Spring


















Camiguin Island, Philippines - Old church in Mamajao








-----------------------------------
*Some damn Breathtaking Philippines Travel Pictures* 
http://philippines.forumsland.com/philippines-about2-0-asc-0.html


----------



## brockupo

Camiguin Island, Philippines - J&A Fishpen A must eat-in visit









Camiguin Island, Philippines - Soda Swimming Pool









Camiguin Island, Philippines - Sto. Nino Cold Spring









Camiguin Island, Philippines - White Beach Island from above








-----------------------------------
*Some damn Breathtaking Philippines Travel Pictures* 
http://philippines.forumsland.com/philippines-about2-0-asc-0.html


----------



## brockupo

Camiguin Island, Philippines - At The Top of Mount Hibok-Hibok


























-----------------------------------
*Some damn Breathtaking Philippines Travel Pictures* 
http://philippines.forumsland.com/philippines-about2-0-asc-0.html


----------



## brockupo

Camiguin Island, Philippines - Sunken Cemetery









View of the barrio of Bonbon with its sunken cemetery








-----------------------------------
*Some damn Breathtaking Philippines Travel Pictures* 
http://philippines.forumsland.com/philippines-about2-0-asc-0.html


----------



## brockupo

Camiguin Island, Philippines - At Katibawasan Falls
















-----------------------------------
*Some damn Breathtaking Philippines Travel Pictures* 
http://philippines.forumsland.com/philippines-about2-0-asc-0.html


----------



## brockupo

Approaching Mantigue Island, Camiguin, Philippines









At Mantigue Island, Camiguin, Philippines





















































Credit to the Photograhers Photos from flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sweetcaroline13/sets/72157624287835128/
http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=Camiguin&f=hp#page=0
http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=Mantigue+Island&f=hp#page=0
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4753940246/
-----------------------------------
*Some damn Breathtaking Philippines Travel Pictures* 
http://philippines.forumsland.com/philippines-about2-0-asc-0.html


----------



## rawr

there is a reason why this thread is the most viewed on this part of the SSC 

Up, my beloved Philippines!


----------



## Yellow Fever

Don't forget to credit even your self made images! Any unsourced photos will be removed!


----------



## brockupo

*McKinley Hill, Taguig, Metro Manila Philippines*

photos by  Christine Flores
































photos by  Christine Flores


----------



## brockupo

crossboneka said:


> *Metro Manila Skyline, Philippines*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Makati, Philippines*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ortigas, Pasig City, Philippines*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fort Bonifacio Global City, Taguig, Philippines*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *photos from bakasaurus,mark m,chrstian*





crossboneka said:


> .


----------



## great184

Some videos made by me, great184

Baguio City






Bicol Region (Legazpi City, CamSur)


----------



## brockupo

Ok enough about Philippines Travel Pictures for the moment and lets go to music

Charmaine Clarice Relucio Pempengco (born May 10, 1992), popularly known by the mononym Charice, is a Filipino recording artist and actress who rose to popularity through YouTube. Dubbed by Oprah Winfrey as the Most Talented Girl in the World, she released her first international studio album, Charice in 2010. The album entered the Billboard 200 at number-eight making Charice the first and only Asian singer in history to land in the Top 10 of the Billboard 200 album chart. In late 2010, she released an Extended play, titled Grown-Up Christmas List.

She released the single, "Pyramid", which featured rapper, Iyaz. It became her most successful single to-date, charting within the top-40 in a number of countries, and debuting on The Oprah Winfrey Show where she sang live vocals. Crossing over to acting on television, she joined the cast of TV series Glee as Sunshine Corazon. She is due to release a new single from her upcoming international studio album, "Before It Explodes", a song written by Bruno Mars and "One Day" co-wrote by Nick Jonas of the Jonas Brothers. 

*Charice in Minneapolis - In This Song* 





*Charice - Pyramid featuring Iyaz (Video)* 





*Charice Performs "Pyramid" at the 2010 Old Port Festival* 





*Charice and Celine Dion Duet - Because You Loved Me at Madison Square Garden* 





*New music singles for 2011*

*Charice - Before It Explodes* 





*Unique ft. Charice - Wherever You Are (Music video)* 






*Charice Teams Up With Nick Jonas on New Single 'One Day'* 
by nadine cheung Apr 21st 2011 at 6:30PM








http://www.jsyk.com/2011/04/21/charice-nick-jonas-one-day/


Charice has teamed up with Nick Jonas to release her brand-new single, 'One Day.' Nick not only co-wrote the song, but he produced it, too. How cool is that?

Unfortunately, the Jonas Brother doesn't sing on it, but once you hear the lyrics to the inspirational track, you'll see how it pertains to him. "This song takes me back to when I was young, and talks about the road I took to arrive where I am today," he said in a press release.

Charice posted a lyric video for the song on her YouTube channel on Tuesday, the same day that the song hit iTunes. The 'Glee' star is also getting ready to shoot a video for the song, and has partnered up with Acuvue to launch a very special contest for it. Three lucky grand prize winners will get a trip to Los Angeles and have their photos featured in the video!

"Growing up, I dreamed of starring in a music video and through determination and confidence I achieved my goal," Charice says. "I'm excited to be able to give fans a chance to share in my dream and hopefully inspire them to start following their own."

Listen to 'One Day' below and find out how you can enter to win a chance to be featured in Charice's video on Cambio.com.






*Charice Songs, Albums can be found at amazon.com and itunes*
http://www.amazon.com/Charice/e/B001LH7BYE/digital/ref=ntt_mp3_rdr?_encoding=UTF8&sn=d
http://itunes.apple.com/us/album/one-day-single/id433011301

*Charice Website*
http://www.charicemusic.com/


----------



## brockupo

*Pacquiao Vs Mosley May 7- 2011*









*DOWNLOAD LINKS*

WBO Boxing Pacquiao vs Mosley HDTV x264 - Sir.Paul

General Information 
Filename... WBO.Boxing.Manny.Pacquiao.v.Shane.Mosley.7th.May.2011.HDTV.x264-Sir.Paul 
Release.Date: 05.05.2011 
UK Air.Date: 05.05.2011 
Capper: Sir. Paul 
Genre: Boxing 
Size: 619 mb 
Source: Sky Sports 1 HD 
Container: AVI 
Frame.Rate: 25 FPS 
Resolution: 624 x 352 
Aspect.Ratio: 16.9 
Video.Codec: x264 
Video.bitrate: 1100 kbps 
Audio.Codec: MP3 
Audio.bitrate: 128 
Runtime: 1.09.56 Mins 

http://www.fileserve.com/file/uAzpq48
http://www.fileserve.com/file/zdWYp5Z
http://www.fileserve.com/file/netAWTK
http://www.fileserve.com/file/nj3s9x8

Or 

SINGLE LINK
http://www.fileserve.com/file/MMYQnBy
Or
http://www.fileserve.com/file/zeAks4U

Pacquiao vs Mosley HDTV x264-RUDOS - SHOWTIME BROADCAST
[LENGTH]: 246 Mins
[RELEASED]: 05.08.2011 
[AIRED]: 05.07.2011 
[SIZE]: 2.81 GB 
[CHANNEL]: SHOWTIME PPV 
[CONTAINER]: mp4 
[RESOLUTION]: 704 x 400 (16:9) @ 29.970 FPS 
[VIDEO]: x264 @ 1438 kbps 
[AUDIO]: AAC @ 192 kbps 

http://www.fileserve.com/file/fk9VwEx 
http://www.fileserve.com/file/BETqeKQ 
http://www.fileserve.com/file/pH8uASA 
http://www.fileserve.com/file/uks2nQT 

*HBO Boxing: Manny Pacquiao's Greatest Hits* 





*HBO Boxing: Manny Pacquiao vs Antonio Margarito Highlights* 





*Pacquiao vs. Diaz Round 9 Knockout* 





*Manny Pacquiao Greatest Knockouts HD(1997-2011)*


----------



## brockupo

*Charice - Are We Over* 





*Charice Website*
http://www.charicemusic.com/
http://itunes.apple.com/us/album/charice-deluxe-version/id365837706

*Charice - Listen (Glee Cast Version)*





http://itunes.apple.com/album/listen-glee-cast-version/id392166032?i=392166108&ign-mpt=uo=5


----------



## brockupo

*Bruno Mars* was born Peter Gene Hernandez and raised in the Waikiki neighborhood of Honolulu, Hawaii, by parents Bernadette "Bernie" and Pete Hernandez, 
of Filipino and Puerto Rican descent.
His mother emigrated to Hawaii from the Philippines as a child and his father moved to the island from Brooklyn, New York.
Mars began making music at a young age. After performing in various musical venues in his hometown throughout his childhood, he decided to pursue a musical career and moved to Los Angeles after graduating from high school. Mars began producing songs for other artists, joining production team The Smeezingtons.
After an unsuccessful stint with Motown Records, Mars signed with Atlantic Records in 2009. He became recognized as a solo artist after lending his vocals and co-writing the hooks for the songs "Nothin' on You" by B.o.B, and "Billionaire" by Travie McCoy. He also co-wrote the hits "Right Round" by Flo Rida 
featuring Kesha, "Wavin' Flag" by K'naan, and "**** You!" by Cee Lo Green. In October 2010, he released his debut album, Doo-**** & Hooligans. Anchored by the worldwide number one singles "Just the Way You Are" and "Grenade", the album peaked at number three on the Billboard 200. He was nominated for 
seven Grammys at the 53rd Grammy Awards, winning Best Male Pop Vocal Performance for "Just the Way You Are".

*BRUNO MARS at 7TH HIGH CLUB, BONIFACIO GLOBAL CITY, TAGUIG, Philippines*


RonnieR said:


>





Waldenstrom said:


> *7th HIGH Club, Bonifacio High Street, BGC,Taguig, Philippines*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from 7th High FB


----------



## brockupo

Allan Pineda Lindo, Jr. (born November 28, 1974) better known by his stage name apl.de.ap, is a rapper and record producer and is best known as a member of the The Black Eyed Peas. 
Apl.de.ap was born in Sapang Bato, Angeles City, Pampanga, Philippines, to a Filipino mother and an African-American father. 
Career 
He and will.i.am formed a break-dancing crew called Tribal Nation and performed regularly at Southern California parties and events. From 1992–1995, their crew was re-named Atban Klann (ATBAN stands for "A Tribe Beyond a Nation") and included MC Mookie Mook, performer Dante Santiago and producer DJ Motiv8. Atban Klann was eventually signed onto Eazy-E's label, Ruthless Records but Eazy-E's death put an end to their debut album Grass Roots.

Allan has brought his Filipino culture into his collaboration with The Black Eyed Peas. He explains his life story in a song called "The Apl Song" on the Peas' 2003 album Elephunk, which includes a full chorus in Tagalog sampled from the Asin song "Balita." The accompanying video, which includes cameos by fellow Filipino-Americans Dante Basco and Chad Hugo, is also a tribute to the Filipinos who fought for the U.S. in World War II; the song reached number one in the Philippines.
"Bebot" is another all-Tagalog song on 2005's Monkey Business album. A music video for "Bebot" was filmed in and around Los Angeles in early July 2006, including in Kenneth Hahn Park, where Dr. Dre's "Nuthin' but a "G" Thang" video was also filmed; the video features primarily Filipinos, Filipino Americans and other Asian-Americans from the Los Angeles area.








The Beginning is the sixth studio album by the hip hop group The Black Eyed Peas. The album was released on November 26, 2010 by Universal Music. The lead single, "The Time (Dirty Bit)," was released on November 9, 2010.The second single was "Just Can't Get Enough" and it was released on February 18, 2011 The album debuted at number six on the Billboard 200 chart, with first-week sales of 119,000 copies in the United States.











diehardbisdak said:


> *Apl.de.Ap of Black Eyed Peas with DJ Ammo at Vudu Club, Cebu, Philippines*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> album signing before the parteee..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _pics from Vudu's Facebook_


----------



## great184

One Hundred Islands, Pangasinan






From Wikipedia 

The Hundred Islands National Park (Pangasinan: Kapulo-puloan or Taytay-Bakes) is in the province of Pangasinan in northern Philippines. It is located in Alaminos City, Pangasinan. The islands (124 at low tide and 123 at high tide) are scattered along Lingayen Gulf and cover an area of 18.44 square kilometres (4,557 acres). They are believed to be about two million years old. Only three of them have been developed for tourists: Governor Island, Quezon Island, and Children's Island.


----------



## alheaine

quite old video, but nice..


----------



## Robotculator

cool ng mayon haha.


----------



## arnau_Vic

love the video


----------



## hakz2007

15684937


> Lake Sebu in South Cotabato is one of the most scenic places in Mindanao Region. Here are captures of the tranquil lakes, colorful T'boli people and wonderful waterfalls.
> 
> Traditional T'Boli Music "Sendulug" from the album "Utom: Summoning The Spirit - T'Boli Music from the Heartland"


15300026


> the majestic Hikong Bente, one of the seven falls in Lake Sebu South Cotabato, Philippines


15176903


> Currently the highest zip line in Asia and personally the most scenic I've seen. This is the Lake Sebu Seven Falls Zipline found in South Cotabato, Lake Sebu.


Videos by Ferdz Decena


----------



## alheaine

manileño said:


> *CAGAYAN*
> The Valley Region
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magat Dam
> Ramon, Isabela
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quezon, Isabela
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palaui Island
> Santa Ana, Cagayan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rio Grande de Cagayan
> Iguig, Cagayan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuguegarao, Cagayan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mororan River
> Penablanca, Cagayan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caraballo Mountains
> Santa Fe, Nueva Vizcaya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rio Grande de Cagayan
> Alfonso Castaneda, Nueva Vizcaya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magat River
> Bayombong, Nueva Vizcaya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kasibu, Nueva Vizcaya
> 
> *BATANES*
> Northern Frontier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raele
> Itbayat, Batanes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diura Port
> Mahatao, Batanes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chawa View Deck
> Mahatao, Batanes


^^
:cheers:


----------



## alheaine

manileño said:


> *PANAY (Visayas Occidentales)*
> The Heart of the Philippines - Ang Tagipusuon sg Pilipinas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sibalom Natural Park
> Sibalom, Antique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sibalom River
> San Remigio, Antique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Jose de Buenavista, Antique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Semirara Island
> Caluya, Antique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiolas Beach
> San Joaquin, Iloilo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lagsacan Falls
> Igbaras, Iloilo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isla de Gigantes
> Carles, Iloilo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pan de Azucar
> Concepcion, Iloilo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibajay River
> Ibajay, Aklan


^^
:cheers:


----------



## alheaine

ken_7 said:


> Culasi, Antique
> _By Jeeffrey Joplo_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibawas lang ung bangka:lol:






manileño said:


> *CARAGA*
> Land of Opportunity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Nieves, Agusan del Norte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sangay Puting Bato
> Buenavista, Agusan del Norte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lake Mainit
> Mainit, Surigao del Norte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alegria, Surigao del Norte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinuyan Falls
> Bislig, Surigao delSur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caguait, Surigao del Sur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diwata Mountains
> Lanuza, Surigao del Sur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agusan Marsh


^^
:cheers:


----------



## brockupo




----------



## brockupo

*Aerial Pictures in the Philippines* 

*An Unknown Island in the Philippines* 








http://socialmediawhore.blogspot.com/2011/03/aerial-photo-coverage-service-in.html


----------



## brockupo

*Aerial Pic - Canyon Ranch, a suburb in Carmona, Cavite, Philippines* 








http://socialmediawhore.blogspot.com/2011/03/aerial-photo-coverage-service-in.html


----------



## brockupo

*Aerial Pic - A suburb in Laguna, Philippines* 








http://socialmediawhore.blogspot.com/2011/03/aerial-photo-coverage-service-in.html


----------



## brockupo

*Aerial Pic - Bohol, Chocolate Hills, Philippines* 








http://socialmediawhore.blogspot.com/2011/03/aerial-photo-coverage-service-in.html


----------



## brockupo

*Aerial Pic - Filipino fisherman working* 








http://socialmediawhore.blogspot.com/2011/03/aerial-photo-coverage-service-in.html


----------



## brockupo

*Aerial Pic - Tagaytay, a suburb in the Philippines* 

















http://socialmediawhore.blogspot.com/2011/03/aerial-photo-coverage-service-in.html


----------



## brockupo




----------



## brockupo

*Aerial Pic - An unknown island in Palawan, Philippines* 

















http://socialmediawhore.blogspot.com/search?updated-max=2011-04-13T16:47:00+08:00&max-results=10


----------



## brockupo

http://socialmediawhore.blogspot.com/search?updated-max=2011-04-13T16:47:00+08:00&max-results=10


----------



## hakz2007

*Camarines Sur - the no.1 tourist destination in the Philippines!*

*CamSur, Naga top tourist arrivals anew*


> NAGA CITY --- Once again, Camarines Sur and this city topped the regional distribution of incoming travelers for the year 2010, according to the latest data released by the regional office of the Department of Tourism based in Legazpi City.
> 
> *By an overwhelming margin, Camarines Sur and Naga City posted a total of 2,330,116 domestic and foreign tourist arrivals for the period January to December 2010. This is 48.75 percent higher than previous year’s performance of 1,566,447.
> *
> On foreign travelers, Camarines Sur and Naga City churned out a total of 461,053 arrivals for 2010, a figure that is four times over than what Albay/Legazpi City produced during the same year which stood at 116,011. The regional total in foreign tourist arrivals for 2010 was posted at 681,134, which was 36.49 percent higher or 233,493 more than the previous year’s 447,641.
> 
> Camarines Sur/Naga’s combined tourist arrivals, as in previous three years, represent more than two-thirds of the Bicol regional total, which for this year was pegged at 3,122,156, the highest so far since tourism was given a serious look as a major industry in Bicol.
> 
> Albay and Legazpi City combined placed second in the ranking of tourist arrivals with a total of 299,363 for both domestic and foreign tourists, and a 27 percent growth rate over previous year’s 235,857.
> 
> On third place is the island province of Masbate with 160,584 tourist arrivals. Unfortunately, the figure is 7 percent lower than what the province registered in the previous year which was better at 172,242.
> 
> Camarines Norte placed fourth with a total of 138,151 tourist arrivals for 2010, a 15.56 percent improvement over its 2009 performance of 119,542 tourist arrivals. Fifth is Sorsogon which mustered a total of 101,799 tourist arrivals, a 21.00 percent growth over previous year’s 84,354.
> 
> The island province of Catanduanes, which is at the bottom of the regional ladder, suffered a 15 percent decrease in tourist arrivals in 2010, with only 92,143 tourist arrivals compared to previous year’s 108,923.
> 
> According to Tourism Regional Director Nini Ravanilla, the region’s banner tourist attractions, which she dubbed as Bicol’s tourism icons, remain to be Camarines Sur’s Watersports Complex and the Caramoan peninsula, Naga City’s Peñafrancia Festival, Albay’s Mayon Volcano, and Sorsogon’s Butanding interaction.
> 
> The comparative data for the regional distribution of travelers are based on figures submitted by accommodation establishments, such as hotels, inns, beach resorts, and other billeting facilities where their stay are accordingly recorded in the establishment’s logbook.


http://www.bicolmail.com/issue/2011/jun2/b-story.html


----------



## hakz2007

22nd Philippine Advertising Congress teaser shown at the Genting Club, Philippines, last May 18, 2011.
To be held in Camarines Sur this November

super duper like this

More tourists will be coming


----------



## dandy13

*Anvaya Cove Beach and Nature Club, Morong, Bataan, Philippines* 


leechtat said:


> http://www.ayalalandrealestate.com/anvaya-cove-beach-and-nature-club-panorama-photo-updates/


..


----------



## capricorn2000

breathtaking views.


----------



## dandy13

*ugoki09 *
Where are your SOURCE
Dont you read http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1359707

The Moderators will ban you and delete the photos above.

You have to put the links back to flickr! 

Example

*Bell Church (Taoist) in Baguio City, Philippines*

Bell Church 1 by dmalantic, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2725672868/in/photostream/


----------



## ryxies27

:applause: beautiful pics


----------



## hakz2007

*TOURISM MECCA.* With its international standard facilities and amenities shown in above photos taken at the height of the tourism season last summer, the CamSur Watersports Complex (CWC) initiated by Gov. LRay Villafuerte right within the sprawling Provincial Capitol Complex in Pili which is now a byword in the global tourism industry has greatly contributed to jumpstarting CamSur to the top spot among tourism destinations of the country upsetting traditional established sites like Cebu, Boracay, Manila, Subic, Bohol and Davao, as well as a burgeoning venue and focal point of national and international extreme sports like wakeboarding, marathon and triathlon, cycling and dragon boat racing participated in by athletes from all over the world. 

source


----------



## Yellow Fever

Improperly linked photos have been deleted.


----------



## ugoki09

http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...23704645_128561043890663_226740_4664741_n.jpg








http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...23704645_128561043890663_226740_4664741_n.jpg








https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...105073904663_1179961624_3331781_2405099_n.jpg








http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...97037981_128561043890663_226739_8338449_n.jpg








http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...67037984_128561043890663_226738_2494967_n.jpg








http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...27037988_128561043890663_226737_3115160_n.jpg








http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...33704674_128561043890663_226732_6909752_n.jpg








http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...87038022_128561043890663_226729_5847657_n.jpg​


----------



## ugoki09

KALAYAAN ISLAND








http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...879649776_103143213111976_35903_4754919_n.jpg


----------



## ugoki09

PUERTO PRINCESA CITY









http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0175825909484_612879483_6535693_2243917_n.jpg








http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0175826294484_612879483_6535700_3291559_n.jpg








http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...50175826349484_612879483_6535701_297082_n.jpg








http://www.shetellworldtourism.com/...da-Bay-Philippines-Palawan-Island-500x375.jpg








http://c.photoshelter.com/img-get/I0000PSSmrjUvk1g/s/750/600/aerial-palawan-phil-00982.jpg








http://c.photoshelter.com/img-get/I0000auKe3bLKFeM/s/750/600/aerial-palawan-phil-00978.jpg








http://i495.photobucket.com/albums/rr320/holydoggy/-7199.jpg








http://img3.photographersdirect.com/img/12941/wm/pd206420.jpg​


----------



## ugoki09

PUERTO PRINCESA 









http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...47290959_100000304544720_369086_6954390_n.jpg








http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...03978470_100000304544720_368395_3854834_n.jpg








http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...20644925_100000304544720_368400_6303697_n.jpg








http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...73976453_100000304544720_368491_8289872_n.jpg








http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...75125232_100000761114407_208711_2368341_n.jpg​


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ All photos must be soruced properly regardless if they are from flickr or private. Here's the instruction on how to post flickr photos


----------



## ugoki09

Legazpi City/Mayon Volcano HDR by |d|e|x|, on Flickr


----------



## ugoki09

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ All photos must be soruced properly regardless if they are from flickr or private. Here's the instruction on how to post flickr photos


tnx!!!=))


----------



## ugoki09

LEGAZPI CITY, ALBAY



zipline at embarcadero de legazpi by marbleplaty, on Flickr


bacacay sunset by marbleplaty, on Flickr


mayon color from bogtong by marbleplaty, on Flickr


EMEA S2C Goes to Bicol by Redd Santos (Hibernating), on Flickr


Mayon Vulcano Legazpi Philippines HDR by Ephemeris888, on Flickr


Legazpi City at Night by ceazarryan_aquino, on Flickr


Legazpi City Airport by Six Tang, on Flickr


Legazpi Port District by |d|e|x|, on Flickr
​


----------



## ugoki09

ILOCOS


ilocos norte windmill by ilocos norte, on Flickr


Ilocos Windmills by Karen Kho, on Flickr


ilocos norte windmill by ilocos norte, on Flickr


ilocos norte windmill by ilocos norte, on Flickr


Ilocos Windmill 02 by Gabby Canonizado, on Flickr


Windmill Family BW by Rommel Diaz, on Flickr


ilocos norte windmill by ilocos norte, on Flickr​


----------



## ugoki09

MANILA


Rolex & Mercy Wedding: Manila Skyline by jovijovijovi, on Flickr


Rolex & Mercy Wedding: Baluarte de San Diego View by jovijovijovi, on Flickr








[/url] Rolex & Mercy Wedding: Baluarte de San Diego View by jovijovijovi, on Flickr[/IMG]


Manila 2011 by Dante Hipe Lim, on Flickr


Magestic by amsanpedro, on Flickr


Hidden Colors by amsanpedro, on Flickr


View from the hotel room. by Willie Galang, on Flickr


View from the hotel room. by Willie Galang, on Flickr


View from the hotel room. by Willie Galang, on Flickr


4 9 2011_MNL_Rizal Park_water vi by aineichen, on Flickr


4 9 2011_MNL_Rizal Park_water x by aineichen, on Flickr

​


----------



## ugoki09

CEBU


Cebu Skyline @12-27-2010n by slerz, on Flickr


Cebu City (Hills of Busay) by markkishnani, on Flickr


Cebu City Downtown skyline June 2011 by slerz, on Flickr


Cebu City skyline June 2011 by slerz, on Flickr


Cebu City skyline June 2011 by slerz, on Flickr


Cebu City skyline June 2011 by slerz, on Flickr


Cebu City skyline June 2011 by slerz, on Flickr


Ceby Skyline @12-27-2010 by slerz, on Flickr


Manila-Cebu April 2011 079 by t_joesphotos, on Flickr​


----------



## kingsway

awesome sspecially those islands.


----------



## ugoki09

http://myrizal150.com/wp-content/uploads/biyaheng-luneta.jpg









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-Y37p9Jwc1...aZl_KYtc8M/s1600/Rizal+Sisa+Maria+%2B150.jpeg









http://biyaherongbarat.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/no-42.jpg









http://www.ellainemurillo.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/luneta-dancing-musical-fountain.jpg









http://lh5.ggpht.com/-NtYJT4sNbdA/TcLWwlE41NI/AAAAAAAAALg/5t-GSVD7jBU/Luneta.jpg


----------



## ugoki09

http://www.aseankorea.org/files/upload/board/58/8/Aguinaldo Shrine - Cavite.jpg


----------



## ugoki09

Las Casas Filipinas de Acuzar

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/35119210.jpg









http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_tvI03nomNZk/S_EgGoggZaI/AAAAAAAAAhg/vbtehdJiCbg/s1600/acuzar5.jpg









http://tracesofwanderlust.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/las-casas-acuzar-2.jpg









https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...GI/AAAAAAAAC4Q/SVZAUt7oK9I/s1600/P1010101.JPG









http://tracesofwanderlust.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/las-casas-acuzar-6.jpg









http://lh4.ggpht.com/_HTCbkxyO3lg/TKFYDQv1clI/AAAAAAAACfs/92tDIkTF2js/DSC08631 copy.jpg









http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_E83R8X5Rq9M/TD1hrNYQpAI/AAAAAAAAOpY/TD8SrqCRyro/s1600/a-MAIN5.JPG









http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_63tBnL9kEf4/THWhAlFmmKI/AAAAAAAABZw/T6DZFPw4RZE/s1600/DSC07731.JPG









http://tracesofwanderlust.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/las-casas-acuzar-4.jpg









https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-TWi_it3p-Vg/TXNq5W5ddnI/AAAAAAAAC3E/VlLxgLWs_Ks/P1010258.JPG









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_HOyZitcoZ9E/TEhgh4enbCI/AAAAAAAAAeI/DcX-LqtLDCg/s1600/P1010022.JPG









http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-vi7yXSC7vkc/TdEYzq8eQFI/AAAAAAAAAGY/vgoosZtrF4Q/s1600/IMG_1099%5B1%5D.jpg









http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_8YApOenApXk/TIeSqGMR6TI/AAAAAAAACWo/t2AEJ1ymsEU/s1600/DSC09582.jpg









http://aboutmytown.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/img_4025.jpg









http://yogainmylife.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/img_4687.jpg


----------



## brockupo

*EL NIDO - PALAWAN, PHILIPPINES*








http://www.visitphilippines.com.hk/photo.html








http://www.visitphilippines.com.hk/photo.html


----------



## brockupo

*EL NIDO - PALAWAN, PHILIPPINES*








http://www.visitphilippines.com.hk/photo.html








Photos From
http://www.visitphilippines.com.hk/photo.html


----------



## brockupo

*EL NIDO - PALAWAN, PHILIPPINES VIDEOS*
[dailymotion]xjesrj_1el-nido-islands-palawan-philippines_travel[/dailymotion]





















Fun making Video Phone Music Video in Palawan




*EL NIDO - PALAWAN, PHILIPPINES*








http://www.visitphilippines.com.hk/photo.html


----------



## ugoki09

http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/8031/talomo.jpg

http://img863.imageshack.us/img863/8058/mtapof.jpg









http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/6868/jeff5.jpg









http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/5420/dsc4582f.jpg









http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/5759/700ao.jpg









http://img541.imageshack.us/img541/9206/700fn.jpg


----------



## ugoki09

BUKIDNON

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._429347249483_612879483_4666576_4844222_n.jpg









http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._429347259483_612879483_4666577_6299898_n.jpg


----------



## ugoki09

MT. APO

http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/7162/apo2w.jpg









http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/8063/apod.jpg









http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/1443/monkeywm.jpg









http://img63.imageshack.us/img63/1715/boulders.jpg









http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/7663/0405092007mtapo07050.jpg









http://img801.imageshack.us/img801/9192/mtapo3.jpg









http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/9475/apoh.jpg









http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/7523/299850484791e11e86b1o.jpg


----------



## ugoki09

MT. PULAG

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/115/316894778_1fbda2d2d1_o.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3364/3331148320_abddce7ca3_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3322/3343051401_a5666d818c_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4037/4345012153_19f5ffc348_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2709/4327130055_63c40dfdf4.jpg


----------



## ugoki09

http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/5475/dsc03582wb7.jpg









http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/7236/dsc04108pg4.jpg


----------



## reyvil888

brockupo said:


> *EL NIDO - PALAWAN, PHILIPPINES*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.visitphilippines.com.hk/photo.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.visitphilippines.com.hk/photo.html


 Awesome photos of Palawan !


----------



## ugoki09

INC Chapel in Legazpi City,Albay with the MAYON VOLCANO at the background

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_kG3rBvkgw5w/THnq6gbqliI/AAAAAAAAAvY/RpM2hGc-34M/s1600/legaspi.jpg


----------



## Cauê

Wowww... El Nido is one of the most beautiful places in the world!!!!!


----------



## brockupo

*Coron - Busuanga, Palawan, Philippines*
























http://good-times.webshots.com/album/568718136wcNZHf


----------



## brockupo

*Coron - Busuanga, Palawan, Philippines Set2*
























http://good-times.webshots.com/album/568718136wcNZHf


----------



## brockupo

*Coron - Busuanga, Palawan, Philippines Set 3*
























http://good-times.webshots.com/album/568718136wcNZHf


----------



## brockupo

*Coron - Busuanga, Palawan, Philippines Set 4*
























http://good-times.webshots.com/album/568718136wcNZHf


----------



## brockupo

*Kayangan Lake, Coron, Palawan, Philippines*








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3477/3881467089_27fb3e5e14_b.jpg








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4118/4944058740_ea85c6805b_b.jpg


----------



## brockupo

*Coron Lagoons, Palawan, Philippines*








http://www.visitphilippines.com.hk/photo.html








http://www.visitphilippines.com.hk/photo.html


----------



## brockupo

*Coron Islands, Palawan, Philippines*








http://i56.tinypic.com/2e1vksm.jpg








http://i56.tinypic.com/jin72r.jpg








http://i52.tinypic.com/rs4d8n.jpg


----------



## brockupo

*CORON - PALAWAN, PHILIPPINES VIDEOS*















[dailymotion]xjjmxy_coron-palawan-philippines_travel[/dailymotion]


----------



## eddeux

If not Hong Kong, the Philippines will be the first place in Asia that I choose to explore. Just beautiful!


----------



## brockupo

*Malcapuya Island, Coron, Palawan, Philippines*








http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/5849/33y3pcy.jpg








http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/8312/1znlhs4.jpg


----------



## brockupo

*Calauit Island Game Preserve and Wildlife Sanctuary, Coron/Busuanga, Palawan, Philippines*








http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/8733/fm0sc6.jpg


----------



## brockupo

*South Cay, Busuanga/Coron, Palawan, Philippines*








http://img828.imageshack.us/img828/9196/2chk52.jpg


----------



## alheaine

andrewford05 said:


> photos by Bong Bajo, on flickr


^^
:cheers: Batanes is so surreal..


----------



## brockupo

*Siargao Islands - part of Surigao Province, Philippines Set2*
Siargao is well known as "The Surfing Capital of the Philippines" with a reputation among surfers within the Philippines and the International scene.

At Daku Island, Siargao, Philippines








http://img808.imageshack.us/img808/4092/1ehdakuislandsiargao1.jpg








http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/8070/1ehdakuislandsiargao2.jpg








http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/4446/1fboyscheckingoutvernat.jpg








http://img641.imageshack.us/img641/6057/95482106.jpg








http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/9261/1hcutegirlsatdakuisland.jpg








http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/639/1jgirlandadogatdakuisla.jpg








*Siargao Islands Set1 pictures could be seen on The Philippines - some photos per post - General Photography Thread* 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1393406&page=8


----------



## brockupo

*Siargao Islands - part of Surigao Province, Philippines Set3*
Siargao is well known as "The Surfing Capital of the Philippines" with a reputation among surfers within the Philippines and the International scene.

Approaching Naked Island, Siargao, Philippines








http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/1369/1kapproachingisland7644.jpg
Naked Island, Siargao, Philippines








http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/2070/1lisla1knd76siargao.jpg








http://img846.imageshack.us/img846/4535/1matisland7644siargao.jpg
Approaching Guyam Island, Siargao, Philippines








http://img851.imageshack.us/img851/2154/1napproachingguyamislan.jpg
Group and Cloud 9 Surfing instructors photo








http://img577.imageshack.us/img577/7986/1oourgroupandourcloud9i.jpg








http://img847.imageshack.us/img847/10/1pthatbikefit3girlsbehi.jpg
With Sagana Resort's staff, Siargao, Philippines








http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/9022/sstaff76siargao.jpg








*Siargao Islands Set1 pictures could be seen on The Philippines - some photos per post - General Photography Thread* 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1393406&page=8


----------



## Lazy Traveler

what a perfect beach of Siargao, white sandy beach plus surfing paradise island..


----------



## alheaine

^^
yes it is..i havent been there yet. :lol:


----------



## DWest

great shots of great locations.


----------



## alheaine

xxxriainxxx said:


> *Etiquette for Expats, Tourists and Other Visitors to the Philippines*
> 02-Aug-11, 10:24 AM | Jessica Zafra
> 
> Welcome to the Philippines! You’ve probably noticed that Filipinos are friendly, accommodating, and nice all around. For starters we are always smiling. It is not true that we are always smiling, but it is likely we do it more than your people. This is because it is so much more pleasant than frowning or scowling.
> 
> And people generally look better when they’re smiling, no? Here in Manila there is so much aggravation to put up with. It’s sweltering even when it’s rainy, the traffic is horrendous, it’s noisy and poverty is widespread. Smiling is the last thing one feels like doing under these circumstances. If you think about it, smiling in these conditions is a form of protest. It is a way of rising above the situation. It is not, as you might think, a vapid reflex.
> 
> Your people probably have a lot more to smile about than we do. They should smile more, it would make them look younger.
> 
> Right now we’re smiling at you because we are curious as to what you, a foreigner, are doing in our country. Are you a corporate executive, a chef, a diplomat? A retired soldier fetching your fiancée whom you met online, or a Brazilian model? A Peace Corps volunteer or an NGO worker? A tourist drawn by our famous beaches, or just looking to get laid? Filipino curiosity is insatiable. We have to be in the know. We don’t even have to do anything with the knowledge, we just have to know.
> 
> No doubt you have been told that we pride ourselves on our hospitality. *Our hospitality is not a PR thing; it is genuine. *We are glad that you’ve come all the way here—we like having guests. You are someone new to talk about. Entertaining others entertains us. And since you’ve taken the trouble to come all this way, we figured the least we could do is prepare this basic guide to help you get acclimatized.
> 
> 1. Our beaches are renowned the world over for their powdery white sands, brilliant sunshine, and the spectacular biodiversity in the water. Beaches, as far as we know, are on the seashore. When you are more than ten kilometers from the sea, say, in the shopping and office complexes of Makati and Mandaluyong, don’t feel compelled to dress for the beach.
> 
> We assure you that we natives won’t feel ill at ease if you don’t wear your loosest tank top, ratty board shorts and crumbling flip-flips while walking around the mall. Don’t dress down on our behalf; we do like to dress up. We think it is a way of showing respect not just for the occasion and the setting, but for yourself.
> 
> 2. It is hot and humid in Manila so we sweat a lot. In order to stay cool and refreshed we take baths or showers every day, if not two or three times a day. If those of us who were born and raised here find it hot, it must be positively infernal for those of you from America, Europe, Australia-NZ and the temperate zone!
> 
> You must shower every day, if not several times a day. For maximum refreshment we recommend generous applications of soap, shampoo, and antiperspirants. Just dousing yourself in cologne is not enough to cool you down. Take a shower every day, you’ll feel so much better.
> 
> We insist.
> 
> 3. The Philippines is a former colony of the United States, and English is taught in our schools. We watch Hollywood movies and American television programs, sing popular songs in English, and visit websites in English. Plus millions of us have relatives in English-speaking countries, and we are the world number one in voice-based call centers.
> 
> So there is no need to express profound surprise when we speak to you in English. Please don’t tell us, “But your English is so good!” Yes, we have English. And indoor plumbing, electricity and wi-fi, and we don’t actually live in that treehouse, it’s decorative.
> 
> 4. From childhood we have been trained to do things for each other. We do this without thinking—our programming is so thorough. For instance if the friend of a friend is looking for a particular type of bread that is not available in stores, and we know someone who lives near a baker who produces that bread and sells it at an organic market, we will obtain that bread for the one who’s looking. It’s no big deal, it’s the way we were brought up. We are not currying favor, we are not sucking up, we are just being helpful. It’s our culture.
> 
> So if we go out of our way for you, it’s not because we think you are the Big Kahuna or because we want something from you or we think you are wonderful. We do it because we were brought up to be caring and considerate, and it is considered selfish and unfriendly for us not to do it. Plus if our mothers find out that we did not help when we could have, we’ll never hear the end of it. If you are suspicious about accepting our generosity, know that we’re really doing it for ourselves. It is not a sign of weakness; it is one of our strengths.
> 
> 5. If you consider the Philippines a shithole cesspit backwater, please do not feel compelled to grace us with your presence. Certainly we will miss the pleasure of your company, but we will manage somehow. We were born here and have lived here all our lives; this is our home. We presume your homeland is not a shithole cesspit backwater, so we are mystified as to why you would choose to be here when you could be there. Surely someone of your magnificent qualities and impressive qualifications would be appreciated and rewarded in your own country?
> 
> 6. It is true that lots of Filipina women prefer foreigners over their own countrymen. For some it is a matter of true love triumphing over ethnic and cultural differences. For others it is a matter of economic necessity. It may be useful to remember this when you are swarmed in red-light districts by exotic women cooing at your manliness. We are bound by very strong family ties—children are duty-bound to give financial support not just to their parents but to entire villages of relatives.
> 
> 7. Your dollar/pound/euro/other foreign currency goes a long way in the Philippines, allowing you to enjoy a higher standard of living than what you would have back home. You can afford a lifestyle that is luxurious compared to the average Filipino’s. We hope you will not confuse the foreign exchange rate with personal merit. Unfortunately the Philippines is not a meritocracy.
> 
> http://www.interaksyon.com/article/...ourists-and-other-visitors-to-the-philippines


^^


----------



## italiano_pellicano

very nice i love this country


----------



## alheaine

slerz said:


> by @assorted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by @quak


^^
:cheers:


----------



## alheaine

isla said:


> *Lake Kabalin-an
> The Mystical Lake*
> Sibulan, Negros Oriental
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photos by:
> purple passione, khonie baloney, luis alejandro 44, deyv, romuelasrueda, storm crypt, jeric valle
> 
> 
> 
> *Click Here to View the Different Tourist Spots of Negros Oriental*
> *Visit and Captivate At The Idyllic Oriental Negros*


^^
whoah!!!! so nice.. :cheers:


----------



## brockupo

*Boracay, Philippines*
Shangri-La Resort and Spa Boracay in the foreground








http://img546.imageshack.us/img546/6412/1aboracayphilippines.jpg








http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/6546/1bboracayphilippines.jpg








http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/9180/1cboracayphilippines.jpg








http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/9089/1dboracayphilippines.jpg








http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/9879/1eboracayphilippines.jpg
*Boracay, Philippines Videos*


----------



## anakngpasig

foadi said:


> been in the philippines the last few weeks. been sick most of the time tho, haven't been able to check out the areas i wanted. have only spent time in manila and angeles. only a week left and still kinda sick. plan on coming back later this year, wanna explore palawan, looks like some epic beaches there.


you should head to the El Nido or Coron. the best beaches in Palawan are in those areas. :cheers: the beaches in honda bay aren't really as impressive as those in the northern part of Palawan. 

*Coron*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/innovatronix/2263825403/sizes/l/in/photostream/










*El Nido*


----------



## alheaine

^^
wow.. :cheers: :applause:


----------



## karlvan

_b e a u t i f u l _ beaches.


----------



## alheaine

Jake_noypi said:


> *Philippines*...


^^
everything in this world is in the Philippines..except snow!!!  :cheers:


----------



## alheaine

karlvan said:


> _b e a u t i f u l _ beaches.


^^
:cheers: indeed..


----------



## Ekweng

alheaine said:


> ^^
> everything in this world is in the Philippines..except snow!!!  :cheers:


...and sandstorms


----------



## xxxriainxxx

*More than your usual Asia: Batanes, Philippines:*

25106333


----------



## Mercato

^^ good job. well done, bro. fantastic Batanes. :cheers2:


----------



## alheaine

Ekweng said:


> ...and sandstorms


^^
minimal i guess.. :lol: on places like in pinatubo and the sand dunes in ilocos..hmmmm.. :cheers: minimal sandstorm-like..:lol::bash:


----------



## reign

*Dinagyang Festival , Iloilo*



Gcorneja said:


> Dinagyang 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Jr S





Gcorneja said:


>


----------



## reign

originally posted by*Aerolineas*
credits to the owner of this photo


----------



## reign

originally posted by *sarimanok*












Original photo credits to *Mr. George Tapan* (magaling na photographer)

Hundred Islands, Pangasinan, Philippines
source


----------



## hakz2007

It's More Fun In the Philippines!

*On Location: 'Bourne Legacy' makes a stop in the Philippines *


> The hit franchise known for trotting around the globe, from France and Italy to India and Morocco, is adding a new location to its roster: the Philippines. Universal Pictures' “The Bourne Legacy,” the fourth movie based on the Robert Ludlum novels, will start filming in Manila, the country’s capital, this week.
> 
> Scheduled to be released in theaters Aug. 3, the latest installment in the spy series was written and is being directed by Tony Gilroy -- who penned the first three films -– and will be the first without Matt Damon playing the title role. Bourne is not a character in the new movie. Jeremy Renner, instead, will portray an agent in the same line of business as Bourne, with Rachel Weisz and Edward Norton co-starring.


Read more


----------



## hakz2007

*More Fun In The Philippines!*



Aerolineas said:


> _Photo Credit to Google Images_





ilivebacolod said:


> *Bacolod City Government Center*
> *Negros Occidental, Philippines*
> www.bacolodcity.gov.ph





Aerolineas said:


>





up_mc said:


> Source: *PhotoworldManila*





Mercato said:


> ... And who says post-harvest Banaue isn't picturesque?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i25.tinypic.com/mwqp0w.jpg
> posted by @808_state





Mercato said:


> @xxxriainxxx, did I hear you right that one can swim across this lake? So the volcanic brew must be sorta medicinal like the Dead Sea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4019/4331387601_49967f1545_b.jpg
> posted by @[dx]





Mercato said:


> Northern California? John Steinbeck's novel East of Eden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/1674/3659670395a60f9dd85fb.jpg
> posted by @dinabaw





Mercato said:


> To reaffirm our position as a dominant tourism hegemon in the Pacific.
> Move over, Tahiti, the real PPP is comin' ... Pacific Paradiso Philippines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3011/2660408747_ea8cee0b4e_b.jpg
> posted by @mike_durero


----------



## hakz2007

*More Fun In The Philippines!*



Mercato said:


> Taste Me and I'm Yours Forever. :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://panlasangpinoy.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Philippine-Mango.jpg





Mercato said:


> http://www.pulse.ph/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/Alegre-5.jpg





Dreamtofly said:


> Credit to the owner of the pic.





Dreamtofly said:


> Credit to Amanpulo





shyaman said:


>





Dreamtofly said:


>





Dreamtofly said:


>


----------



## pau_p1

just like to join the bandwagon... here are some of my share on It's more fun in the Philippines...




pau_p1 said:


>


----------



## hakz2007

*Camarines Sur*



hakz2007 said:


> by It's more fun in Bicol





hakz2007 said:


> by It's more fun in Bicol





hakz2007 said:


> by It's more fun in Bicol





hakz2007 said:


> by It's more fun in Bicol


----------



## hakz2007

*Hot Air Balloon Festival, Clark Pampanga (Every February of the year)*


----------



## xxxriainxxx

Miguel said:


> *photos by:
> roy ramos, wild card, hersley ven casero*
> 
> 
> *Click Here to View the Different Tourist Spots of Negros Oriental*
> *Visit and Captivate At The Idyllic Oriental Negros*​



Love it!


----------



## hakz2007

*Jaws my friend! The touching relationship between a fisherman and a very sociable whale SHARK*


> Like giant goldfish, these massive whale sharks don't mind being fed hand to mouth by their fishermen friends.
> 
> Photographed near Oslob in the Philippines, the groundbreaking images show close relationship previously not thought possible.
> 
> Captured by conservationist Shawn Heinrichs, the once-in-a-lifetime behaviour of the half dozen whale sharks up to 25ft long and the 12 or so fishermen draws gasps of disbelief from casual observers.
> 
> The food-based friendship centres around the brine shrimp the fishermen are catching and the trust between man and the world's largest fish is evident to see.


Read more


----------



## xxxriainxxx




----------



## reign

Beautiful Palawan !



noli-kun said:


> I just had an orgasmic visual feast right there. God, this is but one of the many natural wonders that the last frontier of the Philippines-Palawan- has to offer to adventure-savvy tourists. Photos are from Calamian Islands Travel & Tours Facebook fan site.


----------



## hakz2007

Photo credits - by bag-iw08


----------



## xxxriainxxx

Buddha Bar, Makati.


----------



## dancethingy

hakz2007 said:


> *Jaws my friend! The touching relationship between a fisherman and a very sociable whale SHARK*
> Read more


Fascinating. I don't know what to think. Is it bad for the whale sharks? is it good? is it neutral? more studies need to be made. At least the sharks aren't being slaughtered. However, if these whale sharks made it up north where there are CRAZY CHINESE POACHERS, then that's just bad. The Chinese should be patrolled around these parts.


----------



## 12jairien14

:cheers:


chuck23 said:


> Paseo del Mar - Zamboanga Int'l Port Panorama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> credits to the owner of the photos*





chuck23 said:


> Asia's Latin City & Asia's Most Colorful City!
> 
> Sunset at Cawa-Cawa Boulevard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plaza Rizal & City Hall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fortaleza del Pilar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tree House at Pasonanca Park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Pilar Altar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plaza Manila Building (1928)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Pilar Museum Courtyard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plaza del Pilar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Historic Taluksangay Mosque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paseo del Mar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yakan Weaving Village
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Sand at Sta. Cruz Island
> _(click image to enlarge)_
> 
> Black Pearls & Corals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merloquet Falls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boys Scout Grounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zamboanga Convention Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunset at Paseo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aeropuerto Internacional de Zamboanga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Model at Fort Pilar Museum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Vista del Mar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *credits to the owners of the photos*





chuck23 said:


> *Twilight: Zamboanga City :sleepy:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _from: ZAMBOANGA DE ANTES_





chuck23 said:


> *Sta. Cruz Island's World-class "Pink Sand Beach"*


^^


----------



## sarimanok

Sandcastle, which is which?









Original Photo by Virtual Aly
http://www.flickr.com/photos/virtualaly/171736685/










Original Photo by wideyeshut
http://www.southeastasia.org/index.php/seaawards/photos/the-sand-castle/


----------



## 12jairien14

Festival. More fun in Zamboanga 


chuck23 said:


> _Zamboanga_ - *"Asia's Most Colorful City"*
> 
> _Zamboanga Hermosa Festival_ is celebrated every month of October.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Zamboanga 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from *Vamos A Zamboanga Photo Contest*


----------



## brockupo

brockupo said:


> *Whale Shark encounters in Tan-awan, Oslob, Cebu South, Philippines*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swimming with the sharks: A fisherman is shown grabbing onto the back of a giant whale shark shortly after feeding them by hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hungry beast: A fisherman poses over a hungry giant whale shark (left) as another is fed by one his colleagues (right)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feed me: A giant whale shark approaches a local fisherman to be hand-fed brine shrimp in shallow waters in Oslob, Cebu, Philippines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friendly: Three hungry whale sharks wait to be fed brine shrimp from local fishermen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beast friends: The hand-to-mouth relationship has fostered an unusual friendship in the tropical waters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOURCE
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...n-feeding-shrimp-giant-whale-sharks-HAND.html
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...fishermen-worlds-biggest-fish-man-nature.html


Wow..:banana::banana:


----------



## xxxriainxxx

*Some lesser known but equally stunning destinations in the Philippines:*

*Isla de Gigantes, Iloilo*











*Humpback whales at Babuyan Islands, Cagayan Province*










*Seco Island, Tibiao, Antique*










*Gumasa Beach, Glan, Sarangani*










*Waterfall Number 2 (out of 7), Lake Sebu, South Cotabato*











*Birdwatching, Nabas, Aklan*











*Tinago Falls, Iligan City*










*Dos Hermanos, Ilocos Norte*










*Buruwisan Falls, Laguna*










*Governor Rapids, Quirino*










*Buenavista Island, Samal, Davao del Norte*










*Fireflies of Donsol, Sorsogon*










:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## xxxriainxxx

The World's Second Biggest Raptor, the badass *Philippine Eagle*:


----------



## xxxriainxxx

I am bored with the construction projects and boring buildings posted here... let's look at something more fun and refreshing... :cheers2:


Meanwhile....our other 'sports' in the *Philippines*.

*Way before PSP, we had Luksong Tinik: A Traditional Filipino Children's Game. This might not make the Olympics, but sure was part of the fun life of being a kid in the Philippines. *(Photo from filipinolifeinpictures.wordpress.com)










*Sailing: Badjao of Southern Philippines, the sea gypsies*










*Weightlifting: Bayanihan - The Filipino spirit of communal unity or effort to achieve a common goal. The origin of the term bayanihan can be traced from a common tradition in Philippine towns where community members volunteer to help a family move to a new place by volunteering to transport the house to a specific location. The process involves literally carrying the house to its new location. This is done by putting bamboo poles forming a strong frame to lift the stilts from the ground and carrying the whole house with the men positioned at the ends of each pole.*











*Rowing: Enchanted River, Hinatuan, Surigao del Sur*










*Equestrian: Abra Province*











:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## xxxriainxxx

:banana::banana::banana::banana:



Sleepwalker said:


> Maybe not directly related to tourism, but it may promotes Cebu's lechon...hehehehe
> 
> *F1 star Button wants Cebu’s lechon*
> Cebu Daily News
> 6:52 am | Wednesday, August 1st, 2012
> Tweet 140 19
> 
> Guess what’s on top of Jenson Button’s gastronomic list when he arrived in Cebu last night? It’s Cebu’s famous inasal or roasted pig, no less.
> 
> 
> The Formula One 2009 World Champion tweeted last night that he is contemplating on tasting Cebu’s famous dish with a tinge of reservation of course.
> 
> 
> The McLaren-Mercedes driver arrived with Japanese model girlfriend Jessica Michibata for the Aug. 5 Cobra Energy Drink Ironman 70.3 Cebu.
> 
> 
> Button, who does triathlon as part of his cross training, will be competing in the age-group categories in Cebu’s inaugural hosting of the tough sporting spectacle event.
> 
> 
> Michibata, on the other hand, will be doing a relay alongside Sportswriters Association of Cebu president John Pages and Cebu 5th district Rep. Red Durano.
> 
> 
> Button tweeted that he decided to have a taste of the crispy lechon because he is not sure if fish and chips are available here. He also said that he expects some tough competition on Sunday’s Half Ironman.
> 
> 
> Button had also kept busy as he hit the waters with Michibata and friends after having some drinks./CORRESPONDENT MARS G. ALISON






cyberCEBU said:


> _@thomasvonach_
> Gr8 ride w/ @JensonButton @noyjopson @prymanfitness @deabess Spud & folks in Cebu, best coconut water ever afterwards.


----------



## xxxriainxxx

Glad to come from a country with so many beautiful sceneries. 

*Balagbag Falls, Real, Quezon Province, Philippines*










*Lubuagan, Kalinga Province, Philippines*











:cheers2:


----------



## xxxriainxxx

Another lesser known activity in the Philippines: Spelunking. It is said that we have thousands upon thousands of caves and less than 10% have been explored.

This one is the *Capisaan Caves in Nueva Vizcaya Province *and considered as the 5th (known) longest cave system in the Philippines.

This is a geologist's and caver's paradise because of the rare rock formations (helectites, speleothems, straws, capers, columns, flowstones, etc.). It is found in the province of Nueva Vizcaya (about five to six hours ride from Manila) in a place called the Malabing Valley (in the town of Kasibu where you need to do some hiking to reach the exact place). The Lion and Alayan caves are the ones most familiar and measure about 4.2 km and will take you more than five hours to traverse.


----------



## xxxriainxxx

*Pico de Loro, Cavite PHILIPPINES*


----------



## xxxriainxxx

poker.face said:


> NAO Robot Dancing To It's More Fun In The Philippines Song



:dance: :dance:


----------



## xxxriainxxx

Another lesser known destination: *Sambawan Island, Biliran, PHILIPPINES.*


----------



## xxxriainxxx

ermon_ZC said:


> *ATENEO DE ZAMBOANGA UNIVERSITY “Living 100 years of Excellence, Spirituality, and Citizenship”.*


First, that's not related to tourism.

Second, Viva Espana? Then post in on the Spanish Thread. Not on the Philippine Thread.

Third, don't post the same thing twice on the same thread.


----------



## Light Infinity WC

It's definitely more fun here in the Philippines! Come and visit our wellness center here at 83 West Avenue near Baler Street Quezon City to experience various health and wellness services such as acupuncture and our very own signature massage. Like us on Facebook http://www.facebook.com/LightInfinityWellnessCentre Thank You ^_^


----------



## xxxriainxxx

^^ Just a reminder, this is not an advertising site.

Vahay du Tukun with spectacular views of the Pacific Ocean, *Basco, Batanes. PHILIPPINES*. #travel #Asia This is an example of Traditional Ivatan Architecture, this specific house is now a B&B called Fundacion Pacita.

I stayed in this B&B once upon the invitation of the owner, Congresswoman Dina Abad. :yes:


----------



## xxxriainxxx

leofriends said:


> *Property boom transforming Philippine skylines*
> 
> CECIL MORELLA, Agence France Presse August 2, 2012 6:10am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a Philippine property boom gathers pace, even Paris Hilton, Donald Trump and high-fashion house Versace are getting a piece of the action.
> 
> The good times are into their fourth year, fuelled by steady economic growth, Western firms offshoring jobs to the Philippines, the buying power of millions of Filipinos working abroad and low interest rates.
> 
> "It just so happens that today the stars are aligned... we have never seen the economy this bullish," said Antonino Aquino, president of Ayala Land, one of the country's biggest property developers.
> 
> Ayala Land is one of the main players in what industry figures describe as an unprecedented construction boom that is transforming the skyline of the nation's capital, as well as many provincial cities.
> 
> In Manila, formerly sleepy pockets such as the Fort army base and the rundown Eastwood industrial zone have become chic, new business districts, catering mainly for the fast-growing outsourcing sector.
> 
> At the Fort, Ayala Land this year broke ground on its $714-million One Bonifacio High Street project, which when completed in 2017 will host the Philippine Stock Exchange, a Shangri-La hotel, and retail outlets.
> 
> The project also has a 63-storey residential tower, with 298 suites ranging from $500,000-$1.9 million that sold out last month in 96 hours, according to the company.
> 
> Across the country, more than 850,000 square metres (9.1 million square feet) of office space and 14,000 residential units will enter the market this year, property consultants CBRE Philippines said in a report.
> 
> It said many of the residential units catered for a growing middle-class on the fringes of Manila and other urban centres.
> 
> The building boom has also spread to hotels, shopping malls and casinos, triggering hopes of a long-anticipated take-off of the underdeveloped tourism industry.
> 
> Three of the world's biggest gaming industry leaders are building a $4-billion, 100-hectare (247-acre) Entertainment City complex of casinos on Manila Bay. The first of the casinos are set to open early next year.
> 
> Meanwhile, Trump, the New York mogul, has put his name to a $150-million, 56-storey, curtain-glass-walled Trump Tower that broke ground in the financial district this year.
> 
> "High-end buyers look for key differentiated features," said Robbie Antonio, managing director of Century Properties that is behind the Trump Tower development.
> 
> He said 70 percent of the 220 residential units, which are worth up to $1.86 million each, have been sold.
> 
> The firm is putting up a nearby tower designed by the Versace fashion house -- the first of its kind in Asia -- featuring individual wading pools as well as its iconic Medusa-head brand imprinted on lamp shades and cutlery.
> 
> Century also flew in socialite and hotel heiress Hilton to Manila last year to help design and promote a suburban Manila residential project that features a man-made beach.
> 
> Industry players say the property boom reflects the overall status of the nation's economy as it picks up steam after decades of underperforming compared with many of its Asian neighbours.
> 
> The economy grew 6.4 percent in the first quarter, the stock market has surged 20 percent this year to hit all-time highs, and the country's credit rating has been bumped up to just a step below investment grade.
> 
> The central bank's benchmark interest rates are also at historic lows -- 4.0 percent for the benchmark borrowing rate -- ensuring large piles of cheap cash for property development.
> 
> Aside from the macro economic picture, real estate analysts point to the outsourcing phenomenon as one of the key drivers of the property boom.
> 
> From virtually nothing a decade ago, outsourcing now employs more than 600,000 people and is worth $11 billion annually, according to the main industry association which is forecasting 15 percent growth in the years ahead.
> 
> Many of the skyscrapers are being built to cater for the outsourcing workforce, which performs a myriad of tasks from call centre duties to designing architectural plans for foreign firms.
> 
> Meanwhile, roughly nine million Filipinos who work overseas are sending large chunks of the $22 billion they earn -- equal to 10 percent of the nation's gross domestic product -- back home, often investing in real estate.
> 
> The frenetic building pace has some quarters anxious over a potential property bubble, with the global economic woes adding to concerns.
> 
> But Rick Santos, CBRE Philippines chief executive, remains bullish, in large part because of the expected continued growth in the outsourcing sector.
> 
> "As economies in the West tighten, global companies will see it in their interest to outsource their non-core functions to save on costs, " Santos told an industry briefing recently.
> 
> Ayala Land's Aquino also said local market had not seen the price bubbles that preceded crashes in other countries, where property values suddenly doubled or tripled.
> 
> "The price increases have been very close to or a little more than the inflation rate," Aquino said.
> 
> Trump Tower developer Antonio added: "We are confident that there's still a demand that has to be met." — Agence France Presse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gmanetwork.com/news/stor...roperty-boom-transforming-philippine-skylines
Click to expand...

:cheers2: :cheers2: :cheers2:


----------



## xxxriainxxx

*Las Casas de Acuzar, Bagac, Bataan, PHILIPPINES*










A peaceful weekend to everyone...

*Palimbang, Sultan Kudarat, PHILIPPINES*


----------



## 12jairien14

​


----------



## 12jairien14

ermon_ZC said:


> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.140609882680352.35845.100001940235080&type=3
> *Inaugurated last October 10, 2010, Plaza del Pilar is now a tourist destination for shopping and dining. Grab the various pasalubong items at affordable prices and unwind afterwards with the food and music at the foodcourt.*


^^


----------



## 12jairien14

chuck23 said:


> _credits to the owner of this pic._


^^


----------



## 12jairien14

chuck23 said:


> Things that describe *Ciudad de Zamboanga* . . .
> _
> some pictures dates back years ago._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _credits to the owners of these excellent photos. _


^^


----------



## xxxriainxxx

Hello Monday!

*Mount Pinatubo's Plinian / Ultra-Plinian eruption on June 15, 1991 produced the second largest terrestrial eruption of the 20th century but successful predictions at the onset of climactic eruption, saved tens of thousands of lives. The eruption was felt worldwide and global temperatures dropped by about 0.5 °C (0.900 °F), and ozone depletion temporarily increased substantially. The caldera formed and Lake Pinatubo has since become a tourist attraction with the preferred route through Barangay Santa Juliana in Capas, Tarlac. (Photo by: Daryl V. Abueva)*











*Calanggaman Island, Palompon, Leyte PHILIPPINES*










*Bryophyta's Haven, Mt. Dulang Dulang, Lantapan, Bukidnon PHILIPPINES*










*A farmer in Batad, Ifugao PHILIPPINES *


----------



## xxxriainxxx

kay: :cheers2:


----------



## xxxriainxxx

*Heritage and History: The Ruins, Talisay, Negros Occidental PHILIPPINES #travel #tourism (Photo by Christian L. Sangoyo)*











*Birdwatching: Migratory Birds Candaba Swamp, Pampanga PHILIPPINES is the number 1 bird sanctuary in Southeast Asia and at one point 17,000 birds visited the area in 24 hours with over 80 different species of which at least 3 are extremely rare #travel (Photo by KJ Rosales http://kjrosales.blogspot.com/2011/02/candaba-migratory-birds.html)

Say hello to the hub of migratory birds in ASEAN! :yes:

*


----------



## part timer

xxxriainxxx said:


> kay: :cheers2:


cool!

hope the other Philippine carriers follows.


----------



## xxxriainxxx

*Manila... I keep coming back to Manila...*










By Brandon Hoover


----------



## xxxriainxxx

*Merloquet Falls, Zamboanga City, PHILIPPINES*


----------



## xxxriainxxx

*Architecture and History*: San Agustin Church of Paoay,Ilocos Norte PHILIPPINES is Roman Catholic parish church of the municipality of Paoay, Ilocos Norte in the Philippines. Completed in 1710, the church is famous for its distinct architecture highlighted by the enormous buttresses on the sides and back of the building. In 1993, the church was designated as a UNESCO World Heritage Site as one best examples of the Baroque Churches of the Philippines.

Paoay church is prime example of Earthquake Baroque architecture, which is the Philippine interpretation of the European Baroque adapted to the seismic condition of the country. (Photo by Joel H. Garcia)


----------



## xxxriainxxx




----------



## bacolodchamp

The Silay Stonehenge (built in 1826)

You don't have to travel thousands of miles to Salisbury, England to see the Stonehenge. These ruins of the Old Hispanic Port of Silay City are located just about 16 kms from Bacolod City.

thanks to atty ralph


----------



## jondan23_83

xxxriainxxx said:


> *Merloquet Falls, Zamboanga City, PHILIPPINES*


ganda!parang hindi totoo pero totoo :lol:


----------



## xxxriainxxx

For better or for worse...











*As the water rose in Manila Philippines on Wednesday, Hernelie Ruazol and Ram Ocampo didn't realize that their vow "for better or worse" would be tested so early. They were married inside a church but exited to a deluge. "I only wished to have a simple wedding but we had an extraordinary one!" said Hernelie, an elementary school teacher.*


----------



## xxxriainxxx

Random girl chance upon a karaoke inside a shopping mall in Manila. WWFD (What would Filipinos Do?) :lol:


----------



## BCFeet

*Agusan del Sur, Philippines...*









Agusan Marsh by jonnie sacote









AgusanSur-13 by highlights.photo









AgusanSur-15 by highlights.photo









AgusanSur-24 by highlights.photo









AgusanSur-05 by highlights.photo

*Is home to Lolong*









crocodile LOLONG-a giant beast captured in the wild of southeastern Philippines by anyanzano


----------



## xxxriainxxx

Good Morning Manila!


----------



## xxxriainxxx

*Big bird A380 repair hangar inaugurated at NAIA -- one of the largest industrial buildings in the Philippines. Lufthansa Technik Philippines inaugurated last Feb 10, 2012 a $30-million hangar capable of servicing the Airbus A380, the world's largest commercial passenger jet. The new hangar at NAIA, Philippines*










Interesting building - One Corporate Centre Ortigas 










Zuellig Building stands out at Night










Rockwell










Eastwood


----------



## brockupo

*The Bellevue Resort - Panglao Island, Bohol, Philippines.*















































































































































Source: http://www.facebook.com/thebellevueresortbohol


----------



## xxxriainxxx

*"The sun will come out... tomorrow.." Sunflower Fields, Ligao, Albay, PHILIPPINES (Photo by Gina Marie G)*











*Agusan Marsh Wildlife Sanctuary, Bunawan, Agusan del Sur PHILIPPINES #travel #Asia Agusan Marsh is considered as a Wetland of International Importance and was a recipient of Ramsar Site Certificate (No. 1009 from a list of 1,923) on November 12, 1999. It's home to Lumad communities, and dizzying variety of wildlife from migratory birds to a variety of flora and fauna. (Photo by Jojie Alcantara Website: http://dabawenya.me/adventures/2011/05/19/breathtaking-agusan-marsh-a-surreal-experience/)*












*Photo: Hinagdanan Cave, Bohol, PHILIPPINES #travel #Asia (Photo by Doun Dounell)*


----------



## xxxriainxxx

Cebu


----------



## xxxriainxxx

A different perspective of the capital of Asia's strongest performing economy:

Manila, PHILIPPINES










http://www.businessweek.com/videos/2012-08-08/philippines-strongest-economy-in-asia


----------



## xxxriainxxx

Moving forward, a more beautiful places in the Philippines, best enjoyed with Filipino picnic with Filipino food.

*Panikian Island, Zamboanga del Sur PHILIPPINES*











*Pulang Bato Falls (Red Rocks Falls), Valencia, Negros Oriental, PHILIPPINES*










*Paguriran Island, Sorsogon, PHILIPPINES *


----------



## brockupo

*Palawan, Philippines* 
Palawan's almost 2,000 kilometres of irregular coastline are dotted with roughly 1,780 islands and islets, rocky coves, and sugar-white sandy beaches.








http://i43.tinypic.com/24m6kxg.jpg








































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/szawisto/sets/72157626458201383/
*Palawan video by saintismus
My guess i think its Sabang beach, Port Barton beach plus Port Barton Islands, Elnido Plus Elnido islands*


----------



## DWest

great finds.....love those exotic beaches..


----------



## hakz2007

Just wanna share this story....



RonnieR said:


> Very heartwarming story of ordinary Pinoys who helped this British tourist. Why that Briton is penniless is not clear. I remember a similar story with an African who was stranded in the airport and was penniless, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIVING OFF PINOY HOSPITALITY The stranded British national Gary Peter Austin at the Ninoy Aquino International Airport. GRIG C. MONTEGRANDE
> 
> kay:
> 
> *Stranded Briton heads home after 22 days at Naia; kind Filipinos fed him*
> 11:16 pm | Thursday, January 10th, 2013
> 48 2911 2712
> 
> LIVING OFF PINOY HOSPITALITY The stranded British national Gary Peter Austin at the Ninoy Aquino International Airport. GRIG C. MONTEGRANDE
> 
> MANILA, Philippines—A man’s predicament that seems straight out of the Tom Hanks movie “The Terminal” finally had a happy ending at Ninoy Aquino International Airport.
> 
> A 52-year-old British tourist who had been stranded for nearly a month at Naia’s Terminal 1 was fetched on Wednesday by representatives of the British Embassy, which would now help him book a flight home.
> 
> The Inquirer learned this from airport workers who gave food and passed the hat to raise pocket money for Gary Peter Austin during the 22 days he spent at the departure lounge.
> 
> “He was nice and he said he was just waiting for a friend from Kuwait to help him. He slept on the gang chairs with his red luggage. He used the bathroom and changed clothes and he kept himself neat,” said janitress Ma. Hannah Bulabon, 32, of Dasmariñas, Cavite province.
> 
> http://globalnation.inquirer.net/61...-after-22-days-at-naia-kind-filipinos-fed-him


----------



## Akrosdayunibers

*Onuk Island, Balabac, Palawan*

Onuk Island, Balabac, Palawan

How to get here: http://www.akrosdayunibers.com/5/post/2012/12/palawan-south.html


----------



## Akrosdayunibers

*Tawi-Tawi*

Burning Sunset in Bongao, Tawi-Tawi

How to get here: http://www.akrosdayunibers.com/5/post/2011/10/tawi-tawi.html


----------



## mm17

Akrosdayunibers said:


> Onuk Island, Balabac, Palawan
> 
> How to get here: http://akrosdayunibers.weebly.com/5/post/2012/12/palawan-south.html


:cheers:


----------



## BCFeet

*Aurora, Philippines*









Philippines - Aurora - Baler - East Coast Luzon Island by Bikes Beaches BolaBola, on Flickr









DANCES WITH WAVES by Hiraya Photo, on Flickr









WARMING UP by Hiraya Photo, on Flickr









View of Digisit Beach (02) by marxtermind09, on Flickr









Pipho Baler 2012: View from Ermita Hill by jovijovijovi, on Flickr


----------



## Akrosdayunibers

*Atok, Benguet*

Atok, Benguet

How to get here: http://www.akrosdayunibers.com/5/post/2011/12/benguet.html


----------



## Yellow Fever

The photos of that guy doing wind surfing and water boarding are awesome!


----------



## hakz2007

*Zac Efron In Albay*
by Albay Masbate Sorsogon Tourism Alliance


----------



## hakz2007

Naga Boy said:


> *CamSur CWC Weekend*
> 13 January, 2013, 5 PM
> 
> My Son Skateboarding...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...my daughter Wakeboarding,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...while enjoying CWC goodies-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...amidst tourists having fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..at the shadow of Mt. Isarog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Love CamSur​


...


----------



## hakz2007

^^Albay and Camarines Sur are neighboring provinces

Camarines Sur is the home of Survivor reality show!

*Survivor: Caramoan Premieres February 13!*















fb Survivor


----------



## rakeshkumar

awesome place..Its a must visit..


----------



## brockupo

*Ariara Island, Linapacan, Palawan, Philippines*
The Resort is owned by British property developer Charles and Carrie McCulloch
http://www.ariaraisland.com/



























*Maosonon Island, Linapacan, Palawan, Philippines*
its in the same area as Ariara Island above. Currently its for sale for £2.9million pounds.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2223493/Grab-mystery-Pacific-paradise-island-2-9million.html

















*Alabang, South Manila, Philippines*





*Fort Bonifacio Global City Taguig Metro Manila*





*Mckinley Hill, Metro Manila* 




*Old video of McKinley Hill*


----------



## hakz2007

*Ice Cream. It's More Fun in Albay, Philippines*

*Chili Ice Cream of Albay*




























source


----------



## hakz2007

:applause::applause::applause:

*China paper: PH ‘most romantic destination,’*


> MANILA, Philippines – The Philippines has been recognized by a Chinese newspaper as the “most romantic destination,” the Department of Foreign Affairs (DFA) said on Monday.
> 
> The DFA said the award, based on a consumer survey, was given by the Shanghai Morning Post in a ceremony held at the Shanghai Peninsula Hotel on January 15.
> 
> The award was received by Consul General Charles Jose, accompanied by Niel Ballesteros of the Philippine Tourism Office in Shanghai.
> 
> Other country-winners include Australia as “The Best Tour Destination for Discovery,” Switzerland as “The Best Shopping Paradise,” Korea as “The Best Skiing Destination,” and Germany as “The Best Destination for Art Appreciation.”
> 
> The Philippines had earlier received one of the “Best Tourist Destination” awards given by the Oriental Morning Post during its annual World Travel – Special Trips Awards.


Read more


----------



## tita01

d'sulovyo said:


> feels like in Indonesia. beautiful Philippines :cheers:


:cheers:


----------



## 12jairien14

chuck23 said:


> *Regatta de Zamboanga 2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _credits to the owner_


^^


----------



## hakz2007

NOVEMBER1 by thebigblackbackpack, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

great pics , i love the beaches of philippines


----------



## brockupo

*Going to Pagsanjan Falls, Cavinti, Laguna, Philippines Part 1*

Pagsanjan Falls is one of the most famed waterfalls in the Philippines. It is situated about 92 kilometers south of Manila and can easily be reached by car 
or bus in less than two hours. The falls have grown into a major tourist attraction for the region. Pagsanjan is most famous for these falls in particular. 
The town itself dates from early Spanish times and lies at the confluence of two rivers, the Balanac and the Bumbungan.









http://i47.tinypic.com/2ed11ro.jpg








http://i48.tinypic.com/289oh4.jpg








http://i45.tinypic.com/2ds4lrr.jpg








http://i48.tinypic.com/rc93f5.jpg








http://i48.tinypic.com/33xkbh3.jpg








http://i47.tinypic.com/2ajqobb.jpg








http://i45.tinypic.com/2cp2a80.jpg








http://i48.tinypic.com/5x73v5.jpg


----------



## hakz2007

:applause::applause::applause:



reign said:


> *Intramuros , Manila*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo fm IA FB


----------



## BCFeet

*Las Casas Filipinas de Acuzar*
*Bagac, Bataan, Philippines*




























http://tracesofwanderlust.wordpress.com/2010/06/06/las-casas-filipinas-de-acuzar-bagac-bataan/




























http://lemjaylucas.multiply.com/photos/album/125?&album=125&view:replies=reverse#


----------



## BCFeet

http://shutterslacker.wordpress.com/2011/07/25/walking-down-history-lane/























































http://www.lascasasfilipinas.com/index.php?option=com_morfeoshow&task=view&gallery=5&Itemid=48


----------



## Akrosdayunibers

*Malalison Island, Culasi, Antique*

Malalison Island, Culasi, Antique

How to get here: http://www.akrosdayunibers.com/5/post/2013/03/antique.html














































www.akrosdayunibers.com


----------



## Akrosdayunibers

*Gigantes Archipelago, Carles, Iloilo*

Gigantes Archipelago, Carles, Iloilo

How to get here: http://www.akrosdayunibers.com/5/post/2013/03/iloilo.html
































































www.akrosdayunibers.com


----------



## hakz2007

*Philippines plays catch-up in medical tourism*


> A dermatology clinic may not be everyone's idea of a perfect holiday destination.
> 
> But a growing number of overseas Filipinos and foreigners these days travel to the Philippines for medical treatment to save on money—combining a visit to the doctor with their tropical island experience.


Read more


----------



## brockupo

*Caramoan Islands, Caramoan Peninsula, Camarines Sur, Philippines Part 1*
Film location for survivor series - survivor France, survivor Israel, survivor Bulgaria, survivor Turkey, survivor Serbia, survivor India,
survivor Sweden, survivor Denmark, survivor Norway, survivor Belgium, survivor USA last year and again this year. 
The latest survivor USA shot and filmed in Caramoan premiered on February 13,2013 more than 4 weeks ago.
Its called survivor Caramoan Fans vs Favorites. Its currently shown worldwide every week. Check your local TV guide for details.


























Gota Village Resort 












































http://www.google.com.au/search?q=c...QWKrIDoDw&sqi=2&ved=0CEUQsAQ&biw=1024&bih=674

*Caramoan Islands, Caramoan Peninsula, Camarines Sur, Philippines Part 2*
Film location for survivor series - survivor France, survivor Israel, survivor Bulgaria, survivor Turkey, survivor Serbia, survivor India,
survivor Sweden, survivor Denmark, survivor Norway, survivor Belgium, survivor USA last year and again this year. 
The latest survivor USA shot and filmed in Caramoan premiered on February 13,2013 more than 4 weeks ago.
Its called survivor Caramoan Fans vs Favorites. Its currently shown worldwide every week. Check your local TV guide for details.


























Part of Gota Village Resort beachfront 








Tugawe Cove Resort 

















Tugawe Cove Resort Swimming Pool at the top of the mountain overlooking Caramoan Islands below



































http://www.google.com.au/search?q=c...QWKrIDoDw&sqi=2&ved=0CEUQsAQ&biw=1024&bih=674


----------



## danmartin1985

this country has lots of surprises like those beautiful islands and beaches and also those heritage colonial houses.


----------



## brockupo

*Greenbelt Makati, Philippines*








http://i49.tinypic.com/30w758j.jpg








http://i49.tinypic.com/wj70k2.jpg








http://i49.tinypic.com/v66hhz.jpg








http://i50.tinypic.com/2ewny95.jpg








http://i45.tinypic.com/14k86rr.jpg








http://i48.tinypic.com/wgypt2.jpg








http://i45.tinypic.com/2prbgol.jpg








http://i45.tinypic.com/2lbbyvn.jpg








http://i46.tinypic.com/1232hk7.jpg








http://i46.tinypic.com/f278u9.jpg


----------



## MilbertDavid

enticing photos of the islands and the beaches.
and the cities, likewise, are really vibrant.


----------



## geloboi0830

*Street Dining. More Fun in Vigan City, Philippines*


----------



## brockupo

*Calayan Islands, Babuyan Group Islands, Northern Philippines*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157630413977440/with/7495989224/


----------



## brockupo

*Some Philippine Islands And Beaches Part1*
http://philippineswithnut.blogspot.com.au/


----------



## brockupo

*Some Philippine Islands And Beaches Part2*
http://philippineswithnut.blogspot.com.au/


----------



## BCFeet

*Batanes, Philippines*









Savidug Village, Sabtang Island, Batanes, Philippines by hotshotts, on Flickr









Few Cliffs From More Cliffs by Mr. FRANTaStiK, on Flickr









Batanes: Marlboro Country Panorama by jovijovijovi, on Flickr









Batanes: Vayang Rolling Hills Panorama by jovijovijovi, on Flickr









Rolling Hills, Vayang Batanes by Emil Jaranilla, on Flickr









http://vivafilipinas.tumblr.com/page/32. Originally by rndll


----------



## Akrosdayunibers

*Dinagat Islands*

Dinagat Islands

How to get here: http://www.akrosdayunibers.com/5/post/2013/03/dinagat-islands.html


Lake Bababu



















Isla Aga









Libjo


















Punta Villa, Libjo


















Magsaysay


















Sondayo, Basilisa









Kabakongan, Basilisa


















Bita-og, Basilisa


















Lalaking Bukid









www.akrosdayunibers.com


----------



## alheaine

Dinagat Island Province is such an awe..♥♥♥ wow..


----------



## brockupo

Camiguin Island, Philippines - At The Top of Mount Hibok-Hibok








http://oi55.tinypic.com/2h5usqw.jpg








http://oi51.tinypic.com/2hoy9uf.jpg


----------



## manila_boy

Hamilo Coast


----------



## brockupo

*TAO PHILIPPINES PICTURES Part 1*
Tao Philippines explores the hundreds of remote islands of Northern Palawan between El Nido and Coron.The tour departs in Elnido or Coron.
Tao was founded by Eddie Brock, a lanky 34-year-old Filipino, and his British buddy, Jack Foottit, 27, who met waiting tables in Scotland, then lit out for the islands of Palawan.
http://www.taophilippines.com/

Tao Philippines1a by mikedr200, on Flickr

Tao Philippines1b by mikedr200, on Flickr

Tao Philippines1c by mikedr200, on Flickr

Tao Philippines1d by mikedr200, on Flickr

Tao Philippines1i by mikedr200, on Flickr

Tao Philippines1f by mikedr200, on Flickr

Tao Philippines1g by mikedr200, on Flickr

Tao Philippines1h by mikedr200, on Flickr

Tao Philippines1j by mikedr200, on Flickr
http://www.taophilippines.com/


----------



## brockupo

*TAO PHILIPPINES PICTURES Part 1 Continue *

Tao Philippines1e by mikedr200, on Flickr

Tao Philippines2a by mikedr200, on Flickr

Tao Philippines2b by mikedr200, on Flickr

Tao Philippines2c by mikedr200, on Flickr

Tao Philippines2d by mikedr200, on Flickr

Tao Philippines2e by mikedr200, on Flickr

Tao Philippines2f by mikedr200, on Flickr

Tao Philippines2g by mikedr200, on Flickr

Tao Philippines2h by mikedr200, on Flickr

Tao Philippines2i by mikedr200, on Flickr
*TAO PHILIPPINES PICTURES Part 1*
Tao Philippines explores the hundreds of remote islands of Northern Palawan between El Nido and Coron.The tour departs in Elnido or Coron.
Tao was founded by Eddie Brock, a lanky 34-year-old Filipino, and his British buddy, Jack Foottit, 27, who met waiting tables in Scotland, then lit out for the islands of Palawan.
http://www.taophilippines.com/


----------



## tita01

*WHY YOU SHOULD TRAVEL TO THE PHILIPPINES*

*
01 | THE PEOPLE
02 | PARADISE BEACHES AND ISLANDS
03 | SHOPPING
04 | NATURE, FLORA AND FAUNA
05 | WEATHER AND CLIMATE
06 | FOOD
07 | CHEAP ALCOHOL :lol:
08 | MASSAGE, RELAX AND REJUVENATE
09 | NO LANGUAGE BARRIER
10 | THE COLORFUL JEEPNEY

*

http://www.justonewayticket.com/2012/12/05/why-you-should-travel-philippines/


----------



## geloboi0830

^^ Filipinos are very courteous to the foreigners, pero sa kapwa Pilipino ay naku kundi dedma eh away. imo


----------



## madonnagirl

that Hamilo place is really awesome with that beautiful cove and green location.


----------



## brockupo

*San Fernando, La Union, Philippines*

San Fernando, La Union by mikedr200, on Flickr
San Fernando is the capital of La Union and has many tourist attractions such as a marine sanctuary, a botanical garden, cultural interests, 
and the Poro Point Boardwalk.
*Boracay Aerial, Philippines*

Boracay by mikedr200, on Flickr


----------



## BCFeet

*Batangas, Philippines*









http://www.chasingphilippines.com/2013/02/mount-maculot-rockin-rockies-in-day.html









fortune island by phil_trophy, on flickr









http://thephilippineskylines.tumblr.com/post/47099288177/view-from-calruega-by-pugtastic









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...29145660.11610.109147855812474&type=3&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...836.1073741858.275001799266783&type=3&theater









http://www.nestyocampo.com/hamilo-coast/php_bat_ots_hamilo_coast_otsb_2012_d300_0042w/#main


----------



## alheaine

The batangas pics are awesome..kay::cheers:


----------



## brockupo

*Jomabo island, Negros Occidental, Philippines*

Jomabo island Negros Occidental by mikedr200, on Flickr
*Caohagan Island, Cebu, Philippines* 

1aCaohaganIslandCebu by mikedr200, on Flickr
*Cebu Islands, East of Mactan Island, Cebu, Philippines*

1bCebu Islands East by mikedr200, on Flickr
*Best Beaches in Cebu, Philippines* 




*Tour Cebu, Philippines - see the beauty of this amazing tropical island*


----------



## brockupo

*Cabulan Island, Cebu, Philippines* 

1cCabulanIslandCebu by mikedr200, on Flickr

1dCabulanIslandCebu by mikedr200, on Flickr

1eCabulanIslandCebu by mikedr200, on Flickr
*Mocaboc Island, Cebu, Philippines* 

2aMocabocIslandCebu by mikedr200, on Flickr
*Coamen Island, Cebu, Philippines* 

2bCoamenIslandCebu by mikedr200, on Flickr

2cCoamenIslandCebu by mikedr200, on Flickr
Cebu Island is a long narrow island stretching 225 km from north to south, surrounded by 167 neighboring smaller islands, that includes Mactan, Bantayan, Malapascua, Olango and the Camotes Islands.


----------



## brockupo

*Fort Santiago, The Citadel of Manila Philippines* 

1Fort Santiago moat by mikedr200, on Flickr

2Fort Santiago gate by mikedr200, on Flickr

3Fort Santiago tourists by mikedr200, on Flickr

4Fort Santiago cannons by mikedr200, on Flickr

5boardinggate101 by mikedr200, on Flickr


----------



## brockupo

*Siquijor, Philippines* 

SiquijorPhilippines1a by mikedr200, on Flickr

SiquijorPhilippines1b by mikedr200, on Flickr

SiquijorPhilippines1d by mikedr200, on Flickr

SiquijorPhilippines1e by mikedr200, on Flickr

SiquijorPhilippines1h by mikedr200, on Flickr

SiquijorPhilippines1i by mikedr200, on Flickr
At the Coco Grove Beach Resort, Siquijor, Philippines 

SiquijorPhilippines1j by mikedr200, on Flickr

SiquijorPhilippines1l by mikedr200, on Flickr


----------



## brockupo

*Siquijor, Philippines* 

SiquijorPhilippines4a by mikedr200, on Flickr

SiquijorPhilippines4b by mikedr200, on Flickr

SiquijorPhilippines4c by mikedr200, on Flickr

SiquijorPhilippines4d by mikedr200, on Flickr

SiquijorPhilippines4e by mikedr200, on Flickr

SiquijorPhilippines4f by mikedr200, on Flickr

SiquijorPhilippines4g by mikedr200, on Flickr
*Siquijor, Philippines* 

SiquijorPhilippinesPaliton Beach1a by mikedr200, on Flickr

SiquijorPhilippinesPaliton Beach1b by mikedr200, on Flickr

SiquijorPhilippinesPaliton Beach1c by mikedr200, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9049868164/
*Siquijor, Philippines*


----------



## CarltonHill

*METRO MANILA*









source









source










^^ photo cred to Chris Davies
:cheers2:





























:applause:

photo creds to Chris Davies. :cheers2:





























































^^ Photo creds to Matt Sarmiento










:cheers2: :cheers2: :cheers2:


----------



## Yellow Fever

great skyline!


----------



## Lovethephilippines

The skyline is amazing.


----------



## Lovethephilippines

I really like the Hamilo Coast. with that cove it's really nice.


----------



## xxxriainxxx

The calmer side of Siargao, PHILIPPINES #travel #Asia (image by LIPAD aerial photography) #green #Mangroves #peace










Happy Sunday from Mag-Aso Falls, Kabankalan City, Negros Occidental, PHILIPPINES! (Image Credit: Sid Perez) #travel #Asia










Iloilo's hidden Paradise: Tangke Saltwater Lagoon, Gigantes Sur, Northern Iloilo, PHILIPPINES #travel #Asia (Image credit: Al Destacamento)


----------



## xxxriainxxx

*WEDDINGS ARE MORE FUN IN THE PHILIPPINES!* 

58951043​


----------



## skyphire

xxxriainxxx said:


> *WEDDINGS ARE MORE FUN IN THE PHILIPPINES!*
> 
> 58951043​


nice and sweet


----------



## brockupo

*Yohoho Lagoons and Island,Surigao Siargao Philippines*

Yohoho Lagoons Siargao by nyabud, on Flickr
*3 weeks in the Philippines*




*Sagada Pagudpud Roadtrip, Northern Philippines* 




*Visayas Sailing kitetrip, Central Philippines* 




*Paradise in Palawan, Western Philippines*


----------



## Lovethephilippines

Iloilo's hidden Paradise: Tangke Saltwater Lagoon, Gigantes Sur, Northern Iloilo, PHILIPPINES #travel #Asia (Image credit: Al Destacamento)[/QUOTE]

Wow this is a super nice place.


----------



## xxxriainxxx

*Blue Soil Hills of Sagada*










Image Credit: Gareth Likigan


----------



## Kerbs

*IT'S MORE FUN IN BORACAY*



Monchhichi said:


> It cracked me up! This is so effin hilarious!


----------



## Kerbs

--



Monchhichi said:


> *Pangalusian Island, El Nido, Palawan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *El Nido Resorts and Lagen Island, Palawan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Apulit Island Resort, Palawan*


----------



## Kerbs

^^ Haha Definitely its more fun in Boracay!


Llondoner said:


> Euronews reporter featuring The Philippines!
> 
> From: http://www.euronews.com/2013/05/06/travellers-diary-manila





Llondoner said:


> More Euronews featuring the Philippines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philippine tourism at its best!
> 
> From: http://www.euronews.com/2013/06/04/traveller-s-diary-the-philippines-underwater-world/





Monchhichi said:


> *Manila: the Melting Pot - life*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thrills in a tropical paradise - life*





Jose Mari said:


>


----------



## Yellow Fever

This is heaven!


----------



## marlonbasman

impressive places and I particularly like that island with a lagoon in the middle and big coral reef.


----------



## brockupo

*Elnido Islands, Palawan, Philippines Part 1*
Beaches and Island Hopping Galore destination. The tours are called Tour A, Tour B, C, D and so on.

Elnido1a by abdulzln, on Flickr

Elnido1b by abdulzln, on Flickr

Elnido1c by abdulzln, on Flickr

Elnido1d by abdulzln, on Flickr

Elnido1e by abdulzln, on Flickr
Miniloc Resort, Elnido

Elnido4a by abdulzln, on Flickr
Lagen Resort, Elnido

Elnido4b by abdulzln, on Flickr

Elnido4c by abdulzln, on Flickr

Elnido4d by abdulzln, on Flickr

Elnido5a by abdulzln, on Flickr

Elnido5b by abdulzln, on Flickr

Elnido5c by abdulzln, on Flickr

Elnido5d by abdulzln, on Flickr

Elnido7a1 by abdulzln, on Flickr

Elnido7b by abdulzln, on Flickr
Aerial Nacpan Beach And Calitang Beach, Elnido

Elnido7caerial Nacpan Beach And Calitang Beach Elnido by abdulzln, on Flickr
*Elnido Islands, Palawan, Philippines*
Beaches and Island Hopping Galore destination. The tours are called Tour A, Tour B, C, D and so on.

Philippine Map by nyabud, on Flickr


----------



## brockupo

*Pamilacan Island in Bohol, Philippines* 

Blue water Philippine island beach in Bohol by The Elevated Group, on Flickr

Philippine Island Hopping: Blue water boat trip to Bohol by The Elevated Group, on Flickr

Caribbean blue water, blue skies, and white clouds by The Elevated Group, on Flickr


----------



## brockupo

*Pamilacan Island in Bohol, Philippines Continue*

Filipino fisherman paddling an outrigger 'bangka' sea kayak in Bohol by The Elevated Group, on Flickr

White sand beach, blue water, and driftwood in Bohol by The Elevated Group, on Flickr

Blue water Philippine island ferry boat beside white sand beach by The Elevated Group, on Flickr

Philippine Map by nyabud, on Flickr


----------



## BCFeet

*Benguet, Philippines*









Strawberry Fields Forever by TsinelasChronicles, on flickr









Loo, Buguias, Benguet Vegetable Farm by igorotland, on flickr









http://boybehindthelens.tumblr.com/post/46927542926










Playground of the Gods by Toto Camba, on flickr









The Summit 2 by Toto Camba, on flickr









http://edmurphypal.tumblr.com/post/18720277434/i-enjoyed-a-lot-in-this-trip-a-4-hour-bus-ride-on


----------



## Yellow Fever

Its beautiful!


----------



## yern

122 REASONS WHY IT'S MORE FUN IN THE PHILIPPINES?

Where to find reason 47 to 122 by league of cities of the philipppines?

http://www.lcp.org.ph/index.php


----------



## MilbertDavid

these photos are very enticing to see them in person.
lovely places.


----------



## brockupo

*Mckinley Hill, Taguig, Philippines*

#1Mckinley Hill Taguig Philippines by mikedr200, on Flickr

#1Tuscany Private Estate Mckinley Hill Taguig Philippines by mikedr200, on Flickr

#2Tuscany Private Estate Mckinley Hill Taguig Philippines by mikedr200, on Flickr

#3Mckinley Hill Taguig Philippines by mikedr200, on Flickr

#4Mckinley Hill Taguig Philippines by mikedr200, on Flickr

#6McKinleyHillresidential Taguig Philippines by mikedr200, on Flickr
*Sohuton Lagoon, Surigao Del Norte - Siargao, Philippines*

Sohoton Lagoon Siargao Philippines by nyabud, on Flickr

Sohoton Lagoon Siargao Philippines1a by nyabud, on Flickr

Sohoton Lagoon Siargao Philippines1b by nyabud, on Flickr

Sohoton Lagoon Siargao Philippines1c Club Tara Resort by nyabud, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9078345976/
*Sohoton Cave Trip - Turtle Surfcamp, Siargao Philippines* 




*Sunny Morning Surfing in Siargao Philippines in the offseason* 




*Siargao Travels, Philippines* 




*Siargao, Philippines* 




*Exploring the Sohoton Caves, Siargao, Philippines* 




*Follow the rainbow, surf Siargao Island it's little paradise, Philippines*


----------



## rastadog

It is indeed more fun here in the Philippines! 

Checkout my blog! www.enchantingphilippines.com


----------



## brockupo

*Batanes, Philippines* 

BatanesPhilippines8160653_orig by nyabud, on Flickr

BatanesPhilippines-2011-760 by nyabud, on Flickr


----------



## Kerbs

NICEEEEE 




swatch69sg said:


> *Nice Video of Manila and Boracay by a group of Vietnamese Tourists*





Llondoner said:


> You must have seen this lovely youtube clip before but just sharing it to those who haven't seen this yet. Amazing Philippine beauty spots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the inspiring words when Doris Magsaysay- Ho said "Our greatest asset is our people... we hope that you will enjoy the warmth and generosity of spirit" Mabuhay Philippines!


----------



## great184

*It's more fun in Bohol!*

Bohol, Philippines


----------



## BCFeet

*Biliran, Philippines*









Biliran Island, Philippines. by marlonmullon









BiliranMorning-9 by amsanpedro









Sambawan Island by amsanpedro









Sambawan Island by amsanpedro









Atlas and Caridad by www.tikboy.com


----------



## Maharlikans

*Isdaan Floating Resto-Fun Park, Calauan, Laguna*



















































































*It's More Fun in the Philippines!*


----------



## hakz2007

*Batanes, Philippines*


Batanes Marlboro Country by Dadi Lion, on Flickr


Batanes  by snowelie734, on Flickr


----------



## hakz2007

*Tawi-Tawi*


20130311_175754-1.jpg by cebuuuuuuuuuum (peace on earth), on Flickr


Tawi Tawi by Wang Tsi, on Flickr


20130313_061050.jpg by cebuuuuuuuuuum (peace on earth), on Flickr


----------



## BCFeet

*Bulacan, Philippines*



up_mc said:


> *Philippine Arena
> 1 Sep 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​[my photo]


by forumer up_mc









http://lumanog-photos.blogspot.ca/2013/06/mt-manalmon-bulacan.html









Golden Faith by boiworx, on Flickr









Barasoain Church by boiworx, on Flickr









Ipo Dam by edarcenrmt, on Flickr


----------



## brockupo

*Malapacao and Pinagbuyutan Island, Palawan Philippines* 

Malapacao and Pinagbuyutan Island, Palawan Philippines by nyabud, on Flickr
*Leading to hidden beach, Elnido Philippines* 

Leading to hidden beach, Elnido Philippines by nyabud, on Flickr
*One of many hidden beaches, Elnido Philippines* 

One of many hidden beaches, Elnido Philippines by nyabud, on Flickr
*Two Seasons Coron Island Resort, Coron Palawan Philippines*

Two Seasons Coron Island Resort, Coron Palawan Philippines by mikedr200, on Flickr
*FBGC High Street Nightime Shopping Philippines* 




*Serendra, Market Market,High Street Nightime FBGC Philippines* 




*Globerider Malapacao Philippines* 




*Our 48 hours in Manila, Philippines* 




*Gloriousdays in Boracay, Philippines 2013* 




*Its been a good week. Siargao, Philippines* 




*Bonifacio High Street Serendra FBGC Philippines* 




*Kayaking into a Beautiful Lagoon in the Philippines* 




*Livingstone Amanpulo Philippines* 




*Two Seasons Coron Island Philippines* 













*Pinagbuyutan Island, Palawan Philippines* 

Pinagbuyutan Island ,Palawan Philippines by nyabud, on Flickr


----------



## NanoMini

Beautiful islands!


----------



## the glimpser

^^_Thanks._


----------



## hakz2007




----------



## the glimpser

_Repost from a Philippine thread:_



mao rong said:


>


----------



## hakz2007

^^

*The Banaue Rice Terraces Session: Wakeskating the Eighth Wonder of the World with Brian Grubb*


> October 24th, 2013, Ifugao Province, Philippines: The world famous Banaue Rice Terraces of the Philippines have proven to be the ultimate playground for an epic wakeskate winch session!
> 
> The 2,000-year old terraces that were carved into the mountains of Ifugao in the Philippines by ancestors of the indigenous people became a playground to one of the best wakeskaters in world, Brian Grubb and Dominik Peisner.


Read more


----------



## hakz2007

^^from the same source


----------



## alheaine

that's awesome..


----------



## alheaine




----------



## brockupo

*Linapacan Island, Palawan, Philippines*








http://dailynewsdig.com/35-clearest-waters-world-swim-die/
*An inhabited island in Palawan, Philippines*








https://plus.google.com/photos/1028...5905137118544232082&oid=102879605463321834458


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos from Philippines :cheers:


----------



## madonnagirl

great photos of great places.
absolutely, a perfect place to spend a holiday.


----------



## capricorn2000

awesome .
the last photo looks like a dead volcano.


----------



## NanoMini

Beautiful Philippine.


----------



## NanoMini

hakz2007 said:


> from the same source


Very exciting!


----------



## KnightOfTheFlag

-dp-


----------



## KnightOfTheFlag

All credits to the original poster 



Jose Mari said:


> *Mayon Volcano
> Legaspi, Albay*
> 
> The world's most beautiful volcano. :cheers:
> 
> Legazpi City FB


----------



## Yellow Fever

lovely place!


----------



## hakz2007

*Which countries enjoy visa-free entry to Philippines?*


> MANILA - The Department of Foreign Affairs has listed 157 countries where its nationals can travel to the Philippines for tourism or business, visa-free, for a period of stay of 30-days.
> 
> In a statement on Tuesday, the DFA said it included seven more countries to the list. These are the countries of Belize, Croatia, Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, Tajikistan, Turkmenistan and Uzbekistan.
> 
> However, Somalia has been removed from the list. Somali nationals may apply for visas at Philippine embassies or consulates in their countries of origin or residence.





> Below is the full list of countries granted visa-free privilege to the Philippines:
> 
> Andorra
> Angola
> Antigua and Barbuda
> Argentina
> Australia
> Austria
> Bahamas
> Bahrain
> Barbados
> Belgium
> Belize
> Benin
> Bhutan
> Bolivia
> Botswana
> Brazil*
> Brunei Darussalam
> Bulgaria
> Burkina Faso
> Burundi
> Cambodia
> Cameroon
> Canada
> Cape Verde
> Central African Republic
> Chad
> Chile
> Colombia
> Comoros
> Congo
> Costa Rica
> Cote d’Ivoire
> Croatia
> Cyprus
> Czech Republic
> Democratic Republic of the Congo
> Denmark
> Djibouti
> Dominica
> Dominican Republic
> Ecuador
> El Salvador
> Equatorial Guinea
> Eritrea
> Estonia
> Ethiopia
> Fiji
> Finland
> France
> Gabon
> Gambia
> Germany
> Ghana
> Greece
> Grenada
> Guatemala
> Guinea
> Guinea Bissau
> Guyana
> Haiti
> Honduras
> Hungary
> Iceland
> Indonesia
> Ireland
> Israel*
> Italy
> Jamaica
> Japan
> Kazakhstan
> Kenya
> Kiribati
> Kuwait
> Kyrgyzstan
> Lao People’s Democratic Republic
> Latvia
> Lesotho
> Liberia
> Liechtenstein
> Lithuania
> Luxembourg
> Madagascar
> Malawi
> Malaysia
> Maldives
> Mali
> Malta
> Marshall Islands
> Mauritania
> Mauritius
> Mexico
> Micronesia
> Monaco
> Mongolia
> Morocco
> Mozambique
> Myanmar
> Namibia
> Nepal
> Netherlands
> New Zealand
> Nicaragua
> Niger
> Norway
> Oman
> Palau
> Panama
> Papua New Guinea
> Paraguay
> Peru
> Poland
> Portugal
> Qatar
> Republic of Korea
> Romania
> Russia
> Rwanda
> Saint Kitts and Nevis
> Saint Lucia
> Saint Vincent and the Grenadines
> Samoa
> San Marino
> Sao Tome and Principe
> Saudi Arabia
> Senegal
> Seychelles
> Singapore
> Slovak Republic
> Slovenia
> Solomon Islands
> South Africa
> Spain
> Suriname
> Swaziland
> Sweden
> Switzerland
> Tajikistan
> Thailand
> Togo
> Trinidad and Tobago
> Tunisia
> Turkey
> Turkmenistan
> Tuvalu
> Uganda
> United Arab Emirates
> United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland
> United Republic of Tanzania
> United States of America
> Uruguay
> Uzbekistan
> Vanuatu
> Vatican
> Venezuela
> Vietnam
> Zambia
> Zimbabwe


Read more


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ surprising that South Korea is not on the list. South Koreans comprise the biggest share in tourist arrivals in the country


----------



## hakz2007

*Red Hot Chilli Peppers’ Anthony Kiedis Charging the Waves of Cloud 9 in Siargao Island Philippines*


> Red Hot Chilli Peppers’ main man Anthony Kiedis charged the perfect barrelling waves of Siargao after their successful concert during the 7107 International Music Festival in Clark Field Pampanga. As soon as the sun rose today, Anthony Kiedis, together with some locals already charged the barreling waves of Stimpy’s, another surf spot about 20 minutes boat ride near Cloud 9 in Siargao Island.


Read more


----------



## hakz2007

*Dane steals limelight in Pampanga crucifixion*


> SAN FERNANDO, Pampanga, Philippines – A 48-year-old filmmaker from Denmark became the center of attraction in Barangay San Pedro Cutud here when he showed up with nine other locals to be crucified on Good Friday.
> 
> Lasse Spang Olsen came here a few years ago to do a film on the Lenten practices.


Read more


----------



## jimPUNKZ

hugodiekonig said:


> ^^ surprising that South Korea is not on the list. South Koreans comprise the biggest share in tourist arrivals in the country


Its on the list. Republic of Korea


----------



## hugodiekonig

jimPUNKZ said:


> Its on the list. Republic of Korea


I was looking for Korea. I did not know that they are named that way in the list


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice updates from Philippines


----------



## hugodiekonig

christos-greece said:


> Amazing, very nice updates from Philippines


Efkaristo Moderator Christos!! :apple::cheers:
Salamat po!


----------



## [email protected]

Asik Asik Falls of Upper Dado, Alamada, North Cotabato








_photo credits Rawen Balmana_


----------



## christos-greece

hugodiekonig said:


> Efkaristo Moderator Christos!! :apple::cheers:
> Salamat po!


Welcome :cheers:


----------



## xxxriainxxx

Party all day...party all night...

Reminds me of my uhm...party days and nights.  :cheers:


----------



## junstein

cebu philippines


----------



## hakz2007

Come to my hometown, Camarines Sur and experience a happy ending!


----------



## brockupo

*Cauayan Island Resort, Elnido, Philippines*






























































http://www.cauayanresort.com/#Gallery
*Gumasa Beach, Glan, Sarangani, Philippines 2014*




*Island Hopping in Westen Busuanga Island Coron, Philippines*




*Drunk Couchsurfers in Camotes Island, Philippines*




*Philippines 2014 Manila,Intramuros,Sagada,Banaue,Coron,Elnido,Sabang,Puerto Princessa,Boracay,Tagaytay Taal Volcano*




*Backpack The Philippines 2014*




*Mactan Island,Oslob,Cebu,Pangulasian Island,Elnido,Palawan & Boracay 2014*




*Huma Island Trip, Busuanga Philippines 2014*













*Big Lagoon, Elnido, Philippines* 








http://www.cauayanresort.com/#Gallery


----------



## hakz2007

hugodiekonig said:


> Surfing in San Juan, La Union, Northern Philippines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Union Information and Tourism​


Surfing Capital of the North kay:


----------



## hakz2007

Lots to offer for tourists in the Philippines!


----------



## hakz2007

hakz2007 said:


> Come to my hometown, Camarines Sur and experience a happy ending!


Expedition Robinson (Survivor reality show version for Netherlands, Denmark and Norway) is currently filming in Caramoan, Camarines Sur!

Cheers.


----------



## hakz2007




----------



## anakngpasig

:happy:


Dudungha said:


> Let's go to a tropical paradise in Asia!
> Think endless summer... and beautiful white sand beaches...
> 
> *Philippines *will have you frolicking under beautiful summer all year long so be sure to immerse yourself with all of its natural beauty!


----------



## anakngpasig




----------



## anakngpasig

hugodiekonig said:


> Paoay Sand Dunes, Ilocos Norte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sand Dunes - Sand boarding - Dune Bashing-012-IMGP9699 by Ilocos Norte via flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paoay - Sand dunes by Ilocos Norte via flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paoay - Sand dunes by Ilocos Norte via flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

sandboarding is more fun than snowboarding.


----------



## anakngpasig

Amazingly beautiful :drool:



Jose Mari said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed very beautiful, very nice :drool:


----------



## brockupo

*Ariara Island, Linapacan, Palawan, Philippines*








http://www.ariaraisland.com/








http://www.ariaraisland.com/
*Coron Lagoons, Palawan, Philippines*
Coron Lagoons, Palawan, Philippines1a by nyabud, on Flickr
Coron Lagoons, Palawan, Philippines1b by nyabud, on Flickr
*Sagada Pagudpud Visayas Islands Philippines Trip*




*Caramoan Islands - Camsur Watersports Complex, Camarines Sur,Philippines 2014*




*Oslob Cebu,Simala Shrine,Tumalog Falls and surrounding area Philippines 2014*




*Bonifacio Global City Taguig, High Street, SM Aura, American Cemetery Memorial Philippines*




*Philippines 2014 Bohol Cebu*




*Pico De Loro Beach Club, Manila, Taal Volcano, Pagsanjan Falls, Puerto Princessa, and Elnido*













*Misibis Bay, Albay, Philippines*








http://www.misibisbay.com/


----------



## yazzie1985

I do love Philippines. They have really beautiful views of nature. I am planning to visit this country this December because my friend told me that Christmas season is best in the Philippines.


----------



## [email protected]

brockupo said:


> *Misibis Bay, Albay, Philippines*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.misibisbay.com/


What a view, a stunning beach with the perfect cone on the background!


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing and very nice as well :cheers:


----------



## anakngpasig

Ralph Yabut









Dean Ignacio









benito.astorga


----------



## hakz2007




----------



## hakz2007

hakz2007 said:


> *Datu Saudi Ampatuan, Maguindanao: The Pink Mosque of Peace*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink is the the mild pigment of the aggressive red – a soft-toned color of passion that embodies nurture, care, and unconditional love. While the gentle shade pertains to this universal context, the color pink also suggest different meanings as viewed from different parts of the world. While many see it as a feminine hue, in Japan, pink has a masculine quality. In Korea, pink is associated with trust while Thailand associates the color with Tuesday. In the Philippines, specifically in Datu Saudi Ampatuan, Maguindanao, a noteworthy mosque that stands for peace has become quite a spectacular attraction. Can you guess what color? Yes. This is the Pink Mosque, or formally called, Masjid Dimaukom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masjid Dimaukom is clad in vibrant shades of pink – from the carnation-colored walls adorned by golden arches of its glass windows, to the lively cerise domes accented with silver spires, as well as silver star and crescents that face east. But that’s not it. The spacious interiors dominated by pink hues from its walls to the high ceilings, the shiny carmine of the tiled flooring, the bold golden pillars – the inside is equally captivating. This edifice is certainly an eye candy from inside out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beyond the structure’s aesthetic appeal, the Pink Mosque was built, primarily, as a sacred place of prayer, and also a symbol of peace. A unique structure that exemplifies harmony among Filipinos, regardless of religion, ethnicity, culture, and social class. The mosque is a brainchild of a man who believes in his love for the country, its people, and above all, the love for Allah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Biyaherong Barat
Click to expand...

...


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Ulan-ulan falls, Almeira, Biliran*



Biliran Island (11/12 November 2012) by Luke Arcellana, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Philippine Int'l Hot Air Balloon Festival, Angeles City, Pampanga*



17th Philippine Int'l Hot Air Balloon Festival by Sunny Merindo | Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## NanoMini

Chocolate Hills are more fun in Philippine. I like Chocolate. 









http://www.bambootravel.co.uk/images/cms/header_images_58_0_large.jpg


----------



## hakz2007

*Phl resorts bag int’l travel awards *


> MANILA, Philippines - The El Nido Resorts in Palawan, a beach resort in Pagudpud, Ilocos Norte and seven hotels and serviced apartments in the Philippines won international tourism awards.
> 
> El Nido Resorts bagged the Asia’s Responsible Tourism Award in the 2014 World Travel Awards held last Oct. 10 at The Oberoi in New Delhi, India.
> 
> El Nido Resorts bested seven other top tourist destinations in Asia in the category. These are the Alila Manggis in Indonesia, Andaman Discoveries, Orange County Resorts, Rainforest World Music Festival and Six Senses Yao Noi in Thailand; Song Saa Private Island in Cambodia; and Spice Village in Thekkady, India.


Read more


----------



## Gatech12

The Philippines is a beautiful country indeed!


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Vigan City, Ilocos Sur*



Vigan, Revisited by greg.cel.d, on Flickr


Vigan City at Dusk by Vincent Tom Udasco, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Chocolate Hills, Carmen, Bohol*



Sunrise at Chocolate Hillls by palnick, on Flickr​


----------



## KnightOfTheFlag

dp


----------



## Lovethephilippines

Kayangan Lake view point, Coron Palawan


----------



## Lovethephilippines

*Kayangan Lake view point, Coron Palawan*


----------



## hakz2007

*Palawan is world’s top island, says international travel magazine*


> Looking to vacation on the world's best island? Then look no further than the Philippines' own Palawan, which was named the Top Island in the World by Conde Nast Travel Magazine in its 27th Readers Choice Awards.
> 
> The island beat out the likes of Bora Bora in French Polynesia, Maui in Hawaii, and Bali in Indonesia.


Read more


----------



## hakz2007

Congrats, Palawan :applause::applause::applause:



hakz2007 said:


> *The best island in the world! Travellers vote the little-known Philippines outcrop of Palawan as the most exotic on Earth*
> by Daily Mail UK
> 
> *Stunning: Palawan Island in the Philippines has been named the top island in Conde Nast Traveler’s Readers’ Choice Awards*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Puerto Princesa Subterranean River, a Unesco World Heritage Site, has been named one of the world’s best natural wonders*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Best in the world: The idyllic island of Palawan claimed top spot based on over 76,000 votes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Undersea adventures: Palawan is home to some of the best locations for snorkelling and diving*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Breath-taking: Tourists walk on a beach as a rainbow forms in the background*


...


----------



## hakz2007

hakz2007 said:


> ^^
> 
> *At nearly five miles in length, Puerto Princesa is the longest underground river in Asia and the second longest in the world*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Daily Mail UK


...


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Kayangan Lake, Coron, Palawan*



Kayangan Lake [Explored] 08/22/2014 by mikko.dapula, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Subterranean River National Park, Puerto Princesa , Palawan*



DICK MANONGDO by funtastic.philippines, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Cadlao Island, El Nido, Palawan*





El Nido by Romain Gac, on Flickr​


----------



## chuck23

Photography Contest of ZCCi dubbed as *Zamboanga City*'s *COLORES DEL FIESTA HERMOSA 2014*.

Some of the entries.









_Baisan Wehoo_









_Baisan Wehoo_









_Arnold Cuyugan_









_Jerry Acedo_









_Mel Sevilla_









_Mel Sevilla_









_Mark OngChua_









_Joevi Migz Chiong_









_Gilbert Rodriguez_









_Jay Bautista_​


----------



## chuck23

^^

FYI, _Zamboanga City_ in the Philippines is popularly known as "* Asia's Latin City* ".


----------



## KnightOfTheFlag

:cheers::cheers::cheers:




KnightOfTheFlag said:


> *Philippines ranked as one of the 'best countries to visit in 2015'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> visit in 2015" by the Lonely Planet, the largest travel book guide publisher in the world. The countries were chosen by the travel book guide’s staff, bloggers who have been to the Philippines and in-house travel experts. They judged the countries based on the fun and excitement that each can offer to its visitors. As per the ranking, the Philippines ranks 8th worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lonely Planet describes the Philippines as a country with "one of the world’s most beautiful coastlines, *fringed by dive-tastic coral reefs, sprinkled with sunbathe-ready white sand, backed by swaying palm trees and dotted with simple resorts of nipa-palm thatched huts, like Thailand used to be when the Beach Boys were still top of the charts."
> 
> 
> http://www.philstar.com/travel-and-...lippines-ranked-one-best-countries-visit-2015


----------



## anakngpasig

Monchhichi said:


> *8 Most Picturesque Provinces In Luzon*
> 
> *1. Batanes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The windswept province of Batanes, at the northernmost tip of Luzon, is a photographer’s dream-come-true. Like a postcard that has come to life, Batanes is a combination of rustic and dreamy; a tour to a world of stone houses and breathtaking, verdant hills.
> 
> *2. Kalinga*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surrounded by the Cordillera mountain range, the Cordillera Administrative Region’s lush mountain scenery acts as the perfect backdrop to its rich, thriving indigenous culture.
> 
> *3. Benguet*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how much it has changed, Baguio City’s charm still holds, especially in spots like this—a view of the mountains during sunrise, as seen from the viewing deck of Mines View Park. You really just have to drag yourself from the bed early enough to photograph it before the crowd comes.
> 
> *4. Albay*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing will ever prepare you for seeing Mayon Volcano in person, not even growing up knowing all about it from elementary textbooks and seeing it all over the Internet. On the plane to Legazpi, position yourself on a window seat on the left to take your first real glimpse of this gargantuan beauty.
> 
> *5. Sorsogon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farther south, in Sorsogon province, at the base of Bulusan Volcano, is the placidly beautiful Bulusan Lake. Located inside Bulusan Volcano Natural Park, the lake is at its best very early in the morning. Verdant and peaceful, Bulusan Lake is as much about the view as it is about the experience: after you’ve had your fill of photos from the dock, rent an aquacycle to see the rest of the lake, which is obscured from view. The other side, where the photo below was taken, provides equally terrific photo opportunities.
> 
> *6. Palawan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palawan has way too much beauty to contain in a single photograph. A good part of the island and neighboring isles, particularly to the south, remain largely off-the-beaten path. But even the known parts, stretching from the capital Puerto Princesa all the way north to El Nido and offshore to Busuanga, will require multiple trips to cover.
> 
> *7. Ilocos Sur*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ilocos Region is home to heritage sites and natural wonders that make the long road trip north worth it. The Heritage Village in the UNESCO World Heritage Site of Vigan, is a favorite for good reason: the different cobblestone calles, traditional bahay-na-bato, and kalesas all make Vigan a living photograph of colonial Philippines. The stretch of Calle Crisologo is particularly photogenic as dusk approaches, when the skies turn a vibrant blue and warm lights glow from the buildings on both sides.
> 
> *8. Ilocos Norte*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spread over nine kilometers of shoreline in Bangui, Ilocos Norte, the so-called Bangui Windmills harness wind power to electricity, but the site has become a tourist attraction as well. From afar, the windmills create a beautiful arc along the beach—a stunning combination of natural and man-made.


----------



## chuck23

Sail around. Play all day. Soak in the sun. Crystal blue waters.Pink specks on sand.
Mangrove greens on the other side, filled with wonder.
*Santa Cruz* is in the *Zamboanga region* of gorgeous Mindanao. 

:banana:


----------



## chuck23

*ZAMBOANGA*. Brilliant beaches. Soft pink sands. 










_Art Boncato_​


----------



## chuck23

*DESTINATION: SANTA CRUZ ISLAND, ZAMBOANGA CITY* : Sail around. Play all day. Soak in the sun.Crystal blue waters.Pink specks on sand. Mangrove greens on the other side, filled with wonder. Santa Cruz is in the Zamboanga region of gorgeous Mindanao. Fly from Manila, Cebu or Davao to Zamboanga City.And then, in minutes-different shades of fun. *It's more fun in the Philippines!* :cheers:










_Art Boncato_​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Philippines :cheers:


----------



## chuck23

Stop staring, you're making it blush. This is the* Pink Sand Beach* of *Sta. Cruz Island in Zamboanga* and it owes its pretty pink hues to crushed red pipe corals along its shore. :cheers:

Photo taken from schergoesplaces.blogspot.com









https://www.facebook.com/itsmorefun...0054519398747/753430324727828/?type=1&theater

^^

Sta. Cruz Island is getting famous! :banana: Visit ZAMBOANGA CITY 2015!​


----------



## chuck23

_
DOT ZamPen_​


----------



## OtAkAw

Beautiful Coron, Palawan


----------



## KnightOfTheFlag

:cheers::cheers:



KnightOfTheFlag said:


> *It's not hard to see why Palawan was voted the best island in the world*
> 
> 
> Readers of travel site Condé Nast Traveller voted Palawan in the Philippines the best island in the world, in their 2014 Travel Awards.
> Palawan is the largest island in the Philippines and is home to endangered animals like the Calamian deer, the Sunda tree squirrel and the Philippine crocodile.
> 
> Some of the more popular tourist sites on the island include the Tubbataha Reef, the Secret Lagoon Beach and The Coral Garden where you can go diving, take guided tours and see rare and beautiful sea creatures up close.
> 
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/travel...ted-the-best-island-in-the-world-9823078.html
> 
> 
> 
> *Conde Nast Traveler*
> *Top 30 Islands in the World: Readers' Choice Awards 2014*
> 
> 
> 
> * 1. Palawan, Philippines*
> 
> *Readers' Rating: 88.750*
> 
> This small island—one of the Philippines’ 7,107—shot to the top of our list this year with a recent claim to fame: It’s now home to one of the new seven natural wonders of the world, Puerto Princesa Subterranean River. Pro tip: Palawan's natural wonder is one of the longest underground rivers in the world, traveling five miles through a subterranean cave system. Guided boat tours take visitors down a portion of the waterway, where karsts, natural rock formations created by dissolving limestone, loom in every direction. Getting there: From Manila, it’s an hour-and-15-minute flight to Puerto Princesa, Palawan’s main airport. Alternately, ferries travel between Manila and the island several days a week (about 24 hours each way).
> 
> http://www.cntraveler.com/galleries...ds-in-the-world-readers-choice-awards-2014/30





Monchhichi said:


> ^^
> 
> *Palawan, The Most Beautiful Island In The World, Is Sheer Perfection*
> 
> It's hard to believe the Philippines are an under-appreciated tropical travel destination, especially with their extraordinary hiking, diving, beaches and of course -- islands that are THIS beautiful.
> 
> And while we'd like to visit every single island in the Philippines, there's one island in particular we're zeroing in on -- Palawan, a hidden piece of paradise that was recently named "The Top Island in the World" by Conde Nast Traveler's Reader Choice Awards.


----------



## BCFeet

*Pangulasian Island*
_El Nido, Palawan_

Pangulasian Island sunset by AtitG, on Flickr


Pangulasian Island: Golden Hour by AtitG, on Flickr

*Taal Lake*
_Batangas Province_








ynonymous

*Calaguas Islands*
_Vinzons, Camarines Norte_








Lost in Calaguas Paradise by David Lojewski, on 500px

*Lake Danao*
_Ormoc, Leyte_








Shod Williams Photography


----------



## capricorn2000

nice city with nice location...isn't that building at the corner where Mcdo is, used to be Bank of P.I.?
I love those panos..great and quite beautiful.


----------



## 12jairien14

capricorn2000 said:


> nice city with nice location...isn't that building at the corner where Mcdo is, used to be Bank of P.I.?
> I love those panos..great and quite beautiful.


BPI is at the other side.



























Banking, More Fun in the Philippines


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice updates from Philippines


----------



## capricorn2000

12jairien14 said:


> BPI is at the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banking, More Fun in the Philippines


Well, I hope BPI will remain this way - old-fashioned counters and homey lobby - definitely unique. thanks for showing it.
BTW, I used to work at this bank at its head office in Makati.


----------



## OtAkAw

My travel videos on awesome beach destinations in the *PHILIPPINES*!

*Coron, Palawan*







*Caramoan, Camarines Sur*







*Bantayan, Cebu*


----------



## Yellow Fever

would love to visit the Philippines one day.


----------



## 22F

Nice videos OtAkAw.


----------



## didoarch

I'm sure that the Philippines are a great place, but sadly I haven't yet got the money to go there. Hopefully one day I will take my wife there, it's her favorite place!


----------



## mhek

Mt. Pinatubo


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Beautiful, very nice videos :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

Mt Pinatubo can be a nice shooting location for a sci-fi movie.


----------



## rayvs99

Mt.Pinutobo is beautiful, im wondering if its an active volcano. I know there was an eruption 20 or 10 years ago.


----------



## christos-greece

Mt Pinatubo has a volcano, right?


----------



## mhek

^^ the body of water you're seeing in the pictures are the actual crater of Mt Pinatubo 

Last eruption was in 1991 that caused global temperature to decrease a bit.


----------



## Chota_Shakeel

Philipines is a lovely place :cheers:


----------



## chuck23

^^

*International exposure for Zamboanga City's famous PINK SAND BEACH! *:banana2: 
*
VISIT PHILIPPINES 2016* *again!*

>> http://itsmorefuninthephilippines.com/destination/zamboanga/ <<


----------



## hugodiekonig




----------



## hugodiekonig

BCFeet said:


> *Pangulasian Island*
> _El Nido, Palawan_
> 
> Pangulasian Island sunset by AtitG, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Pangulasian Island: Golden Hour by AtitG, on Flickr
> 
> *Taal Lake*
> _Batangas Province_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ynonymous
> 
> *Calaguas Islands*
> _Vinzons, Camarines Norte_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lost in Calaguas Paradise by David Lojewski, on 500px
> 
> *Lake Danao*
> _Ormoc, Leyte_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shod Williams Photography


stunning photos!


----------



## mhek

more of Boracay














































//my pictures


----------



## mhek

Makati City, Metro Manila

Untitled by 012389, on Flickr


Untitled by 012389, on Flickr

Untitled by 012389, on Flickr


----------



## mhek

Boracay Island









by 012389, on Flickr








by 012389, on Flickr








by 012389, on Flickr








by 012389, on Flickr


----------



## mhek

*San Antonio*
_Pundaquit, Zambales_

IMG_4461 by 012389, on Flickr

IMG_3310 by 012389, on Flickr


----------



## mhek

from Philippine sub-forum



red12345678 said:


> *12 Worthy-to-Visit Beaches in Cebu *
> 
> *1. Hidden Beach Aloguinsan*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *2. Tingko Alcoy*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *3. Lambug Beach*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *4. Basdaku, Moalboal*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *5. Malapascua Island*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *6. Camotes Island*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *7. Sumilon Island*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *8. Bantayan Island*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *9. Nalusuan Island*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *10. Dalaguete Beach Park*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *11. Sayaw Beach, Barili*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *12. San Remigio Beach Club*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *cedits to **www.cebutours.ph* :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## mhek

from PH forum



lakadpilipinas said:


> Kayangan Lake, Coron





hugodiekonig said:


> *Underground River, Puerto Princesa City, Palawan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entering longest underground river in the world by Richard Raba, on Flickr​





hugodiekonig said:


> * Daraitan, Tanay, Rizal*
> 
> 
> 
> MDPC Daraitan 08312014 013 by AccEmm, on Flickr
> 
> ​


----------



## AJ215

Nice!


----------



## chuck23

*Colors of Zamboanga: 50 Photos That Will Make You Want To Visit Asia's Latin City
*
*Read here:* http://www.escapemanila.com/2015/10/zamboanga-hermosa-festival.html


----------



## Lloyd_salaDAGA

Zamboanga City is a very dangerous place. Don't be fooled by advertisements. The city government is very inept in it's job as a result, the city is very dirty and crime is very rampant including terrorism.


----------



## 12jairien14

^^


Crusifix said:


> *REGATTA DE ZAMBOANGA*
> *VINTAS *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CTO​*


^^


Crusifix said:


> *REGATTA DE ZAMBOANGA 2015*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Credits to Lito_Bolo*
> 
> ^^Que Bonito Gad el Sacada del Maga Letrato Only in Zamboanga este Vinta Carera!..Gracias con Sir Lito..More beautiful pics of the event..:cheers:​


^^


----------



## 12jairien14

^^


chuck23 said:


> Zamboanga City Hall lights up in blue tonight in honor of Nuestra Señora La Virgen del Pilar. *Feliz fiesta a todos!* Viva Zamboanga! #ZamboHermosaFest :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> (c) Christian Olasima FB_​


^^


----------



## 12jairien14

^^


Crusifix said:


> *THE GREAT STA CRUZ ISLAND*
> *ZAMBOANGA CITY*
> *PINK SAND
> *


^^


Crusifix said:


> *THE GRAND PROCESSION*
> *VIVA NUESTRA SENIORA LA VIRGEN DEL PILAR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Credits to Lito_Bolo*​
> *#QueenCityofMindanao #HermosaFest #FiestaPilar #FortPilar​*


^^


----------



## 12jairien14

Just Sharing some photos of my beautiful, colorful and booming city of Zamboanga, 
ENJOY :cheers:​^^


Crusifix said:


> *PONTIFICAL MASS*
> *FORT PILAR SHRINE*
> *THE CROWD*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CTO​*


^^


----------



## chuck23

Lloyd_salaDAGA said:


> Zamboanga City is a very dangerous place. Don't be fooled by advertisements. The city government is very inept in it's job as a result, the city is very dirty and crime is very rampant including terrorism.


Nobody believes you TROLL. :lol: Keep inventing things!


----------



## chuck23

:applause: 

:kiss:

Te Amo Ciudad de Zamboanga!!!

*Watch Video HERE: * https://www.facebook.com/ciudad.dezamboangafull/videos/929918490416150/


----------



## BCFeet

*UNDERWATER PHILIPPINES*

*Sardine Run*
_Panagsama Beach, Moalboal, Cebu_



























*Enchanted River*
_Hinatuan, Surigao del Sur_


















@martinzapanta, ig


----------



## Yellow Fever

amazing underwater images!


----------



## anakngpasig

Pinatubo Lake


----------



## anakngpasig

BCFeet said:


> *UNDERWATER PHILIPPINES*
> 
> *Sardine Run*
> _Panagsama Beach, Moalboal, Cebu_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Enchanted River*
> _Hinatuan, Surigao del Sur_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @martinzapanta, ig


OMG  beautiful!


----------



## Lutch

Lloyd_salaDAGA said:


> Zamboanga City is a very dangerous place. Don't be fooled by advertisements. The city government is very inept in it's job as a result, the city is very dirty and crime is very rampant including terrorism.


Just saw the real Lloyd Saladaga on SSC Philippines group on Facebook, citing this guy is a poser. Good grief that he's blocked.

Poser at troll pa more!


----------



## chuck23

*Asia's Latin City*

_Ciudad Latina de Asia
_
~~~~Z A M B O A N G A~~~~

:cheers1:









_(c) Raymond Rebollos_​


----------



## AJ215

.....


----------



## AJ215

*My vacation in the Philippines*

*Palawan*















​


----------



## chuck23

*Feliz Pascua a todos!* desde el Ciudad de Zamboanga, Filipinas.

:cheers1:


----------



## chuck23

*Feliz Navidad y Próspero Año Nuevo!!!

Christmas in Asia's Latin City, ZAMBOANGA.*

:kiss:









































































_(c) Cornerstone Weddings and Events Photography 

and

(c) ShedAmbutongPhotographyCollection_​


----------



## AJ215

*My Trip to the Philippines*

*Mount Pinatubo*














​


----------



## anakngpasig

Fantastic photos @AJ215


----------



## AJ215

thanks...:cheers:



anakngpasig said:


> Fantastic photos @AJ215


----------



## anakngpasig

Mayon Volcano and the Albay Gulf by Dexter Baldon, on Flickr


The chocolate hills at sunrise by Paul, on Flickr









El Nido by Andy*Enero, on Flickr









Guardian









Guardian


----------



## Yellow Fever

nice place!


----------



## condolifemanila

Stunning pics @anakngpasig Last one's my favorite.


----------



## xxxriainxxx

My home province of *Aklan*:

World renowned festival:










Energy:










World class beaches: Boracay



















It is home to the Queen of Philippine fabrics: Pineapple silk which is the main thread for the finest Barongs which are worn during special occasions. 










Food












> Sample local food at the many turo-turo (small eateries) along Regelado Street, just beside the Cathedral of St. John the Baptist in Kalibo. Jaranilla (Stall number 11) has been serving up a true piggy feast for 25 years. Among the 35 dishes served daily are liempo, crispy pork belly (that’s as decadently crunchy as chicharon) with a dipping sauce of vinegar, soy sauce, pepper, salt and sugar; longganisa, short, sweet and plump pork sausages; purit-purit, a tasty snack of pig tongue and cheek; as well as popular Filipino classics including adobo (meat stewed in vinegar, garlic and soy sauce), pork sisig (a sour dish of pork marinated in lemon juice or vinegar, and seasoned with spices) and afritada (tomato-based stew, usually with chicken).
> 
> Visit La Nena’s (Regelado Street, corner of Mabini Street) to savour chicken inasae, a spit-roasted chicken specialty served with rice, a wedge of lime, vinegar and soy sauce, as well as inubarang manok, a wholesome dish of chicken and banana blossom in a coconut milk broth.



*AirAsia flies to Kalibo from Manila (Daily), Kuala Lumpur (Daily), Seoul-Incheon (Daily) and Busan (4x a week).

There are also direct flights to Beijing, Shanghai, Hangzhou, Hong Kong, Taipei and Singapore making Kalibo, the international hub for Panay Island.*


----------



## xxxriainxxx

More scenes from the grandest and oldest Philippine festival : Kalibo Ati-atihan.


----------



## xxxriainxxx

*NAT GEO*:

*World Calendar: Must-Attend Events in January*
Posted by Intelligent Travel in Beyond the Guidebook on December 24, 2015



> The island town of Kalibo in the Philippines turns into a Mardi Gras frenzy of sequined and coconut-covered dancers during *Ati-Atihan*, honoring Santo Niño (Infant Jesus). Follow the throng through the streets—stopping in the main Kalibo Church, of course—during this festival that dates back to the 13th century.


SOURCE: http://intelligenttravel.nationalge...world-calendar-must-attend-events-in-january/










*SKYSCANNER SINGAPORE*:


These 10 destinations should definitely be on your list for holidays in 2016 – they're vacation spots that have been growing in popularity from *Singapore* over the past 3 years, according to Skyscanner's data. Plan your next trip to visit these places, and find out for yourself why people are loving them so much.



> 3. Kalibo, Phillipines (up 66%)
> 
> While Boracay is known far and wide for their incredible beaches, Kalibo is the lesser known cousin. However, the city that you're probably landing into to get to those beaches is worth a stay. Check out Kalibo during Ati-Atihan, a festival in January that has remained true to its Filipino culture and roots, without the commercial aspects of a lot of other festivals. It was originally a pagan animist festival that the Spaniards adapted, and Ati-Atihan lets you participate in the festival - dance your heart out with the performers instead of just watching along the sidelines. Besides this festival, don't miss out on the Sampaguita Gardens, Bakhawan Eco-park, and the Aklan Animal Rescue Centre for some fun dog walks and cat cuddles.


----------



## xxxriainxxx

> The old saying goes that necessity is the mother of invention and, driven by the lack of options when it came to Filipino food, Gilbeuna created the Salo Project: a series of Filipino-themed pop-up dinners. Pop-up dinners, sometimes known as underground restaurants, are spontaneous dining events held in unconventional spaces - picture a dinner party at an abandoned factory or the eclectic dining room of a friend-of-a-friend. They have become an increasingly popular way for curious foodies to try new and interesting foods in an intimate setting. The unique dining format was the perfect fit for Yana's goal of introducing the world to everything Filipino food had to offer.


----------



## xxxriainxxx

January 10, 2016 3:00 pm JST
CEO in the news
*JG Summit's chief-in-waiting leads regional expansion ahead of big day*
CLIFF VENZON, Nikkei staff writer




> MANILA -- Long before the drums heralding the 2015 start of the ASEAN Economic Community grew loud, JG Summit Holdings of the Philippines had begun laying the groundwork for a regionwide expansion drive.
> 
> On Jan. 6, Lance Gokongwei, chief executive of Cebu Air, one of JG Summit's core units, revealed new plans to expand throughout Southeast Asia. He told the Nikkei Asian Review that *Cebu Air, one of the region's largest low-cost carriers, is planning to add flights to Singapore, Bangkok and Hong Kong from secondary Philippine hubs like Caticlan (Boracay/Aklan)* and Iloilo, in the central part of the archipelago; Davao, in the south; and Clark, north of Manila.
> 
> The announcement symbolizes Gokongwei's determination to expand throughout Asia. The new routes, some made possible by the liberalization of Association of Southeast Asian Nations' aviation industry, are poised to go into service in 2017 when new aircraft, including some short-haul Airbus A321neos, start arriving.
> 
> 
> Cebu Air of the Philippines plans to expand its flight network in 2017.
> 
> The strategy to connect tier 1 Asian cities with secondary airports in the Philippines is also a way around the overcrowding at Manila's Ninoy Aquino International Airport, which can hardly shoehorn in any additional flights or passengers. The situation is hampering airlines' expansion plans.
> 
> Also, demand for air travel in cities outside the Philippine capital has dramatically picked up as a business process outsourcing boom and a steady influx of foreign remittances lift disposable income across the country.


Source: http://asia.nikkei.com/Business/AC/...ng-leads-regional-expansion-ahead-of-big-days


*
Looks like we will have two international airports in my home province of Aklan. One is Kalibo International Airport, and soon Caticlan Airport.*

:cheers:

As it is Kalibo is in the top destinations for Singaporeans according to Skyscanner.

Most likely AK will hold its position in Kalibo, with Zest flights. So those are the regular flights to Seoul-Incheon, Kuala Lumpur, Busan and the chartered flights to Xiamen, Beijing, Shanghai. 

SilkAir would probably move its flights to Caticlan to compete with 5J. Should 5J open Singapore routes there.

PR would most likely move its international flights to Caticlan. That's pretty much Taipei and Hong Kong (to compete with 5J).


----------



## JJohn

lol lets keep it real guys, I'll admit its a very nice country, but Philippines is like one of the most dangerous countries to visit,


----------



## anakngpasig

_Own photo_


----------



## AJ215

*My Trip in the Philippines - Mount Pinatubo!*


----------



## Culture Guru

fantastic photos


----------



## chuck23

*Isla de Sta. Cruz*

*PINK BEACH*

Ciudad de Zamboanga









_IG: @gbloom4
_


























_IG: @beaconstantino_









_IG: @beaconstantino_​


----------



## chuck23

*Miss Earth 2016 beauties on their second day tour of Asia's Latin City -- Zamboanga City.* :kiss:

*October 22, 2016*

_Bienvenidos a Ciudad Latina de Asia!_

Bird Watching at *ZSCMST Bird Sanctuary*



























At *Sta. Cruz Island* and the *Pink Beach*.















































> *missearthmexico* gracias a Dios �� hoy fue un hermoso día, como les había comentado no se imaginan cuánto disfruto y cuánto me enamora ver toda la naturaleza y me llena de amor verlo Super cuidado, jamás había visto agua Tan más cristalina como la de #zamboanga *i love Zamboanga ❤* ����������​












The ladies wearing the traditional *Mascota de Zamboanga*. The Filipiñana version of Zamboanga City.




































_(c) Turismo Local de Zamboanga FB, IG: @zambocitygovt, @missearthmexico, @iamraustin, @cloverztl_​


----------



## lakadpilipinas

Coron Travel Blog


----------



## chuck23

WOW! :cheer: Sta. Cruz's *PINK Sand Beach* is truly *WORLD CLASS*! 

_*Asia's Latin City*_ is a City of Uniqueness. 

___________________

*21 Best Beaches in the World*
PUBLISHED JANUARY 18, 2017

Find perfection in these places where land meets water.










Red corals that break up in the sand make this Pink Beach on Great Santa Cruz Island, Zamboanga, the Philippines. 

_PHOTOGRAPH BY ROJAE BRAGA_

*Pink Beach, Great Santa Cruz Island, Zamboanga, The Philippines:* Hardly lacking in gorgeous beaches, the Philippines claims a pink-sand variety, too. The blush color comes from billions of pieces of crushed red organ-pipe coral, seen in every handful of sand. The number of visitors to the island is regulated, and advance arrangements should be made through the tourist office in Zamboanga.

http://www.nationalgeographic.com/travel/top-10/top-beaches-world/​


----------



## chuck23

The Pink Beach of the Great Sta. Island is named one of National Geographic's 21 Best Beaches in the World in a new article released on their website. The international company described the beach:

*"Hardly lacking in gorgeous beaches, the Philippines claims a pink-sand variety, too.* The blush color comes from billions of pieces of crushed red organ-pipe coral, seen in every handful of sand. The number of visitors to the island is regulated, and advance arrangements should be made through the tourist office in Zamboanga."

*http://www.nationalgeographic.com/travel/top-10/top-beaches-world/*









_photo (c) One Zamboanga FB_​


----------



## chuck23

_Photo (c) IG: @thestellarwanderer_

*Vinta* + *Pink Sand Beach* + *Asia's Latin City* = Uniquely ZAMBOANGA CITY :kiss:









_Photo (c) IG: @wavesdelafuente_

Rainbow over Mindanao's Secret Emerging Giant, Zamboanga City








_Photo (c) IG: @wavesdelafuente_​


----------



## chuck23

*They LOVE Asia's Latin City!* :kiss:

_Muchas Gracias por el visitada! _









_Turismo Local De Zamboanga FB_​


----------



## chuck23

*Pink Sand!* :kiss:

_One of the BEST in the World_
~ *National Geographic* (Jan 2017)

Great Sta. Cruz Island, Zamboanga City, The PHILIPPINES









_photo (c) IG: @mie_moi_









_photo (c) IG: @mie_moi_









_photo (c) IG: @bxberuthless_









_photo (c) IG: @jheraway_​


----------



## chuck23

*Expect a surge of Tourists (Foreign and local) in Asia's Latin City in the coming months.* :cheer:

Sta. Cruz's *PINK BEACH* is trending worldwide. It has now been featured on *NewsBeat Social*. NewsBeat Social is a video-first news agency gathering coverage from around the world and distributing premium, fact-intensive one-minute news reports across social media. 






*FB Video from NewsBeat Social*: https://www.facebook.com/NewsBeatSocial/videos/1302628316483873/


----------



## chuck23

*Break that stereotype! Isn't it the time to try something new and different? *_#JustGo_

:cheers1:









https://www.facebook.com/FETATravel...88126658086/10154355755538087/?type=3&theater​


----------



## christos-greece

Looks like a paradise!! Awesome, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## Niemand

Paradise indeed.... and the best thing is I'm going there this summer, yeah! Can't wait!


----------



## chuck23

*Asia's Latin City* as seen from Sta. Cruz's *Pink Sand Beach*.

:kiss:









_photo (c) IGtamicw_​


----------



## BCFeet

*Abra River*
_Santa, Ilocos Sur_









@dr.one

*Pililia Wind Farm*
_Pililia, Rizal_









@santycpadillajr

*Fort Culion*
_Culion, Palawan_









@jericsaniel

*Batad Rice Terraces*
_Banaue Ifugao_









@karen_gullon

*Twin Lagoon*
_Coron, Palawan_



























@cliechti


----------



## part timer

Tatlong Pulo in Brgy. Sinapsapan, Jordan.

HOW TO GET THERE/ITINERARY/EXPENSES:

Boat from Ortiz Port (Iloilo) to Jordan Wharf (Guimaras) - P14
Jeep from Jordan Wharf to Alibhon Market - P13
Tricycle/Habal-habal from Alibjon Market to Tatlong Pulo Beach in Brgy. Sinapsapan - P100-150 per way
[Another option: Tricycle from Jordan Wharf to Tatlong Pulo - P300 per way]
Entrance fee - P50/head includes use of cottage
Overnight use of cottage - P150/head (You can also bring your own tent)
Food/paluto - Depends on the menu. You can bring or cook your own food.
*Take note that electricity is not available there










































Pinoy Travel Freak


----------



## citylady888

I saw this photo and my family and I are considering the Philippines as well. We are beach lovers.


----------



## mhek

Calaguas Island


----------



## christos-greece

Really very nice photos from Philippines :cheers:


----------



## chuck23

*Great Sta. Cruz Island* (Gran Isla de Sta. Cruz)
Ciudad de Zamboanga, Filipinas









_retrato (c) IG: @joseph_lou_









_retrato (c) IG: @zambocitygovt_

Sta Cruz Island community dancers perform a *Pangalay Dance* during the *Fiesta na Isla* opening program at the Great Sta. Cruz Island. Watch them every Saturday and Sunday until May 13.








_retrato (c) IG: @cedzabala_

Sta. Cruz Island community people dance the Pangalay. Pangalay is the traditional “_fingernail_” dance of the Tausūg people of the Sulu Archipelago and Sabah. 








_retrato (c) IG: @joseph_lou_









_retrato (c) IG: @joseph_lou_









_retrato (c) IG: @cedzabala_

*PINK SAND!*








_retrato (c) IG: @mjpgjoyce_









_retrato (c) IG: @rappaccinni_

Sand Bar @ *Little Sta. Cruz Island* (Pequenia Isla de Sta. Cruz)








_retrato (c) IG: @dave_tumindig_​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Beautiful and very nice... :cheers:


----------



## mhek

Magic Island Boracay by 012389, on Flickr


----------

